# >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<



## Mike85 (30. Dezember 2006)

#h   Hallo liebe Karpfenfreunde,  

hier könnt Ihr all Eure Karpfenfänge von 2007 hineinsetzen.

Am schönsten wäre es natürlich noch, wenn Ihr ein Paar Daten dazu schreiben könntet. Sowas wie Größe oder Gewicht, Wann und Wo Ihr Euren Karpfen gefangen habt etc. Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar die Zeit einen kompletten Bericht zu schreiben.

Bilder wären natürlich immer super!

Also Jungs, 
ein Frohes neues Jahr und viele Gute Fänge!  Petri Heil!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Mike


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin !

Dann will ich hier mal den Anfang machen ;-)

War von gestern auf heute für 1 Nacht los und um Punkt 19.oo Uhr war mein Saisoneröffnungs-Karpfen im Kescher.

Ganz genau 20 Pfund schwer und schön gefärbt. Zählt aber ja leider bei diesem Wetter nicht wirklich als "Winter-Karpfen" 

Spaß hat's jedenfalls riesig gemacht mal wieder eine Nacht am Wasser zu sein.







Lieben Gruß aus dem stürmischen Ostfriesland - Rutilus


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

:vik: So macht das Leben doch Spaß!

Klasse Fisch#h


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Rutilus,

absolut klasse, freut mich für Dich!!! #6

Da hat der milde Winter doch auch was Gutes, so fix ging das wohl noch nie mit dem ersten Karpfen des Jahres aus heimischen Gefilden... :m


----------



## Drag (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fisch :q


----------



## Matze Lauer (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zum Fisch auf was hat er denn gebissen?


----------



## carpmaster1 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schönr fisch

hatte leider dieses jahr noch keine zeit|gr: :c


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin ! 

@all: Danke, Danke 

@Pilkman: Gehst Du auch schon wieder auf Karpfen oder widmest Du Dich noch dem Salzwasser-Getier ?

@Matze Lauer:


			
				MatzeLauer schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zum Fisch auf was hat er denn gebissen?



Friesenbaits Milky Beef, Prototyp für kaltes Wasser und Kurzansitze |supergri|supergri|supergri - Du wolltest es wissen....

Lieben Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Rutilus schrieb:


> ... @Pilkman: Gehst Du auch schon wieder auf Karpfen oder widmest Du Dich noch dem Salzwasser-Getier ? ...



Tja, sagen wir mal so: Ich widme mich gegenwärtig fast ausschließlich den Dorschen und Platten und investiere in ihren Fang Zeit, Benzin- und Ködergeld, nur spielen die kleinen Drecksäcke bei mir fast nicht mit... :c 

... ich dachte es gibt keine Steigerung der schlechten Brandungssaison 2005/06, aber momentan sieht´s wirklich übel aus.

Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch schon das T-Rex ziehen und mich ans (Süß)Wasser verkrümeln...


----------



## Mike85 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Karpfen!

Wusste doch das die gute Phase noch nicht vorbei ist...wrd dieses Wochenende auch mal los....nehm aber was Fischiges und was Süßes mit...hehe


----------



## PROLOGIC (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi

echt ein toller Saisonstart#r !

Im Fluss oder im stehenden Gewässer?

War `07 auch schon für ne Short-Session an der Donau, bin aber leider leer ausgegangen:c ...

... aber ich komme wieder:q .

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin !



			
				Prologic schrieb:
			
		

> Im Fluss oder im stehenden Gewässer?



Stehendes Gewässer ca. 6ha, maximale Tiefe 1,80m...

@Pilkman: 


> Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch schon das T-Rex ziehen und mich ans (Süß)Wasser verkrümeln...


...genau so würde ICH das machen 

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## cipro2003 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo zusammen!
@Rutilus-#r #r Ich glaube ich muss auch ans Wasser:q 
Dickes PETRI
Gruß Frank


----------



## BuzzMoody (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gratuliere Dir zu diesem schönen Fang. Ist ja sozusagen auch meine Heimat, Leer ist ja nur 10km entfernt...umso schöner, dass der erste Fisch aus unser Region stammt.
WeiterPetri!


----------



## AK74 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schönr fisch,dickes PETRI#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Erstmal dickes Petri zum Fang toller Fisch!!!
Das ist so unfair bis zum 14.1 ist bei uns am See angelverbot da sie neue Fische besetzt haben aber dann geht es los.


----------



## thobi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hab och ehnen letzte nacht!!!


----------



## shimanocarp (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Saubere Sache,
hat ja ne schöne Wanne.
Wieviel Pfund hatte denn der Gute?
Gruß Shimanocarp


----------



## thobi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hatte 19pf!
einen ausschlitzer noch!!!
waren zu zweit!!!
mein kumpel hatte noch zwei 22 u. 24.


----------



## Rutilus (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin !

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thobi ! 
Schöner Fisch mit dem dicken Bauch und den 2 Schupppen
auf der Seite :l

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## tarpoon (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

großartig, was für ein saisonstart...
da kann keiner meckern:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den "winterrüsslern"...
werde nächstes WE auch mal wieder los, und hoffendlich, zuschlagen 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ecky (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hab dann heute nachmittag auch mal zugeschlagen.....

denke er hatte so 20pfd. kann das aber nich genau sagen da ich meine waage zuhause gelassen hatte#q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Petri zu den "winterrüsslern"...
> werde nächstes WE auch mal wieder los, und hoffendlich, zuschlagen
> 
> grüße
> ...


 

Nein, ich werde schon dieses WE los...

Petri zu dem schönen Schuppi 

grüße

mirco


----------



## PROLOGIC (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi

#r  an alle Fänger!

Bei uns sind die Karpfen anscheinend auch recht aktiv.

Konnte heute mit Dosenmais und Pose vier schöne Satzkarpfen landen...  größter 42 cm:q :q :q .

War aber trotzdem saugeil und hat einfach Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

HMMM, aktiv waren sie auch bei uns...
ich wollte meine neuen daiwa rollen "einangeln" und wie es immer ist bei neuen gerät:

GE BLANKT 

aber zwei kumpels von mir konnten drei fische zwischen 13 und 16 pfd landen, einer schlitze aus, aowie 4 große "schleimrücken" die bereits laichausschlag hatten...

naja, nächstes WE geht´s weiter

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kuschi777 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ihc war heut au unterwegs aber keinen zupfer und ich hab keine Aktiven Carps gesehn.

Wie machen sie aktive eig. bemerkbar?
Ich hab immer auf Springende oder herumziehende Carps geschaut aber nichts zu sehn


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Ihc war heut au unterwegs aber keinen zupfer und ich hab keine Aktiven Carps gesehn.
> 
> Wie machen sie aktive eig. bemerkbar?
> Ich hab immer auf Springende oder herumziehende Carps geschaut aber nichts zu sehn


 
z.b "gründelblasen" (wenn sie den untergrund nach fressbarem durchsuchen) oder halt ein pfeifender bissanzeiger und einem drill kruz danach der mit nem karpfen im Kescher Endet... |supergri 
Denke springende Carps wirst du in dieser "jahreszeit" wohl auch nicht sehen.
Denn EIGENTLICH ist ja jetzt winter...
wir hatten genau 5 grad wassertemperatur in 2m tiefe und kaum sonnenschein.
wenn nun die tage mal paar stunden die sonne rauskommt solltest du mal in deinen gewässern in flachen bereichen schauen ob du welche umherziehen siehst.
Ansonsten versuche in den tieferen gewässerzonen dein glück.
unser vereinsteich ist im schnitt 2 m und hat 6 oder 7 "löcher" die dann bis höchstens 3,6 m runter gehen, da ist das suchen und finden der Carp´s nicht so schwer...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Pilkman (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ... sowie 4 große "schleimrücken" die bereits laichausschlag hatten...



Echt, geht das auch schon los? Dieses Jahr beginnt wohl alles etwas früher, mal schauen wie die restlichen und "eigentlichen" Wintermonate noch verlaufen....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Echt, geht das auch schon los? Dieses Jahr beginnt wohl alles etwas früher, mal schauen wie die restlichen und "eigentlichen" Wintermontage noch verlaufen....


Joooo, mann glaubt es kaum, aber ich habe es mit eigenden augen gesehen und mit eigenden finger "ertastet"...
den ganzen schädel voll mit laichausschlag und an der seite ging es langsam auch schon los, also DAS zeichen das ES bald losgeht mit den jungs...

heftig, oder??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kuschi777 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Also bei uns ist das Wasser deutlich Kälter als 5Grad bei uns hat es 3Grad in 1,5m tiefe.
Also bei Sonnenschein im seichten Wasser und bei Bewölktem wetter an tiefen stellen oder?


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi|wavey: 

zu den springenden Karpfen...

...ich hab gestern als ich Angeln war (2 Stunden) fünf Karpfen springen sehen.

Also ich bin kommendes WE garantiert wieder draussen:k .

Aber dann mit Boilie und nicht mit Pose und Dosenmais:q 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Gloin (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kann mich prologic nur anschließen!|wavey:
war vor 1-2wochen an meinem tümpel und hab 2 karpfen (ein schuppi und einen spiegler) immer wieder springen sehen. 
also, die scheinen ja richtig agil zu sein. hoffe,dass ich bald wieder los komme.:k


----------



## Karpfen91 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

werd nächstes wochenende auch meinen ersten versuch im jahr 2007 starten. kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## thobi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

33 pfund!!!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



thobi schrieb:


> 33 pfund!!!


 


Wow was für ne Granata Mega dickes Petri Heil !


So für mich geht die Saison wahrscheinlich auch wieder nächste Woche los und dann bin ich wohl wieder öfters hier im Board (Und komme hoffentlich von der Konsole weg #d )

Mal sehn ob sich die Rüssler auch bei uns schon so gut überlisten lassen !!! :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## JoFlash (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Auch von mir nen dickes Petri!!! Mann ist der Dick mann #6 

MFG,
Chris


----------



## Teo (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gutes Foto. #6 Sehr schöner Fisch..... #6#6

Da werden Errinnerungen wach....:c:c


----------



## rubbl 90 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi leudde,

ich selber konnt am wochenende no nix landen, aber mein kumppel hat nen 11 pf. verhaftet!! zwar net so n riese, wie der von thobi, aber trozdem schön!




mfg, manu :vik:


----------



## Keule666 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Werde mich ab morgen bis open End an die Weser verkrümeln und mich dort irgendwo ganz tief eingraben.:q :q 



Eure Keule


----------



## AK74 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri,schöne fische


----------



## rubbl 90 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

*also noch was hinterher:*

so um mitternacht trauten wir uns mal aus unseren schlafsäcken und konnten es nicht glauben! 
die abhakmatte war steif wie ein brett! gefroren! shit!! |uhoh: 
zum glück traute sich in dieser nacht kein karpfen aus dem wasser!!!  |rolleyes 

mfg,   manu


----------



## M4STERM4X (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und was ist dein fazit, welches du daraus ziehst:

verlasse in der nacht niemals deinen schlafsack, höchstens du hast einen run:q:vik:


----------



## Petri (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo!

Wüßte gerne mal, wie es mit den winterlichen fangzeiten aussieht. verhalten die Karpfen sich jetzt anders, was das angeht?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Naja sie sind nicht ganz so fressfreudig wie im Sommer.


----------



## Feederman77 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi @all

hab leider nur einen kleinen erwischt !!!#q 

Mais wohl gemerkt !!! süß und aus der Dose. :k 
Als zartes Neujahrkettchen am Haar angeboten.
Nach dem mich einige Brassen geärgert haben, #:   #d  machte der kleine ordendlich Dampf.  er hat punkt 18:00 Uhr gebissen.
Ohne lang zu füttern

Leider nur ein Setzling => Aber ein Carp !:vik: 
Aber Männer die  Carp "jenseits der 30 Pfund Marke" kommen noch. 

Ich möchte dazu sagen das ich noch nie einen Carp im Winter hatte naja muss wohl am Wetter liegen. 

Karpfenfreundlich halt


----------



## Feederman77 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



thobi schrieb:


> 33 pfund!!!


 

So sollte es sein ???   |supergri


----------



## thobi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dieses wochenende nur ein 17er bei mir!!!

bei meinem kumpel wieder ein guter!!!
26 der arsch!!!#6 

aber viel wind und hagel!!!


----------



## thobi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

man seh ich da aus auf dem bild!!!

was hab ich blos die letzuten drei nächte gemacht???


----------



## Matze Lauer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Glückwunsch zu dem Fang, finde du siehst noch recht in Ordnung aus:q

MfG Matze​


----------



## thobi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

naja!
außer die fetten augenringe!!!#6 
viel rauchen und saufen wenig schlafen glaub ich!!!:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



thobi schrieb:


> dieses wochenende nur ein 17er bei mir!!!
> 
> bei meinem kumpel wieder ein guter!!!
> 26 der arsch!!!#6
> ...


 
doch keine 19 mehr 
habe mir dieses WE auch am kanal um die ohren gehauen...
leider viel in der nacht das termo bei uns auf 3 grad (die nächte davor gut 8-10 Grad und das wasser lag bei 4,8 grad.
ausser einem rum gegen 6 uhr morgens war leider nix.
und diesen einzigen run habe ich leuider "verk****", denke es lag an den unmengen abgestorbenen kraut und der PLASTIKTÜTE die in meiner schnur hingen 

naja, wenn das wetter so bleibt kann ich ja demnächst mal wieder quappen fischen gehen, und dann wart ich lieber bis das wasser wieder etwas wärmer wird..

grüße

mirco

PS: petri zu dem hart erkäpften rüssler


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> doch keine 19 mehr


 
nee!
der war das wochenende davor!!!
habe den letzten auch erlich gesagt gar nicht gewogen!!!
aber irgentwann kann man die auch so ganz gut schätzen!!!
und extra alles dreckig machen für so einen kleinen sprinter:l 

und selbst wenn er nur 15 oder 16 hatte,einen gefangen und spaß gehabt:vik:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Lohnt es sich zur zeit an Main auf Karpfen zu angeln?

Gruß


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich zur zeit an Main auf Karpfen zu angeln?
> 
> Gruß


wenn du dort irgentwo nen warmwassereinlauf von nem kraftwerk oder so hast SICHERLICH...
allerdings haben hier bei uns so ziemlich alle gewässer (ob see oder fluß) temp´s um die 5 grad was nicht sonderlich erfolgversprechend ist.
habe letztes WE trotz einer woche füttern nen blank gehabt, und das mit drei mann, dh 9 ruten...
einzig ein run morgens um 6 den ich aber aufgrund von treibgut in der schnur nicht verwerten konnte.
zusätzlich hatte ich noch ne lidl tüte in der schnur 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Naja dann muss ich noch warten bis es wärmer wird

gruß


----------



## Karpfen91 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin
letztes wochenende konnte ich meinen ersten karpfen im jahr 2007 auf die schuppen legen. dieses we bin ich leider leer ausgegangen aber trotzdem ein paar nette winterimpressionen von mir


----------



## stalker1990 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

richtig schöner karpfen....|schild-g


----------



## T.C (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Karpfen91

Super gemacht !!! #6 ... Glückwunsch!!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser.


----------



## cipro2003 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo @ all
Wollt mal hören ob momentan jemand auf Karpfen fischt und ob was geht???Nächstes WE haben sie Temparaturen bis 15 Grad vorraus gesagt!Da dürfte doch was laufen oder?Gruß Frank


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> Wollt mal hören ob momentan jemand auf Karpfen fischt und ob was geht???Nächstes WE haben sie Temparaturen bis 15 Grad vorraus gesagt!Da dürfte doch was laufen oder?Gruß Frank


nicht unbedingt, denn wenn das wasser noch immer so kalt ist, und keine sonne die flachwasserzonen erwärmt wird es schon schwierig.
wenn allerdings die sonne "knallt" erwärmen sich die flachen stellen recht schnell und lassen die carp´s activ werden.
und wenn es länger so warm bleiben sollte und sich davon diee wassertemperatur erhöht kann es auch von erfolg gekrönt werden.
hier im norden allerdings liegen die temps so bei 5 grad in ca 2-3 metern tiefe.
und das ist alles andere als erfolgversprechend wenn man bedenkt das der karpfen erst bei etwa 8 grad wassertemperatur soo richtig activ wird...
aber wie gesagt bei sonne in flachen gebieten wäre ein erfolg durchaus vorstellbar...

grüße und tight line´s

mirco


----------



## Feederman77 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> Wollt mal hören ob momentan jemand auf Karpfen fischt und ob was geht???Nächstes WE haben sie Temparaturen bis 15 Grad vorraus gesagt!Da dürfte doch was laufen oder?Gruß Frank


 

Das Problem ist das ständige auf und ab mit den Temperaturen.
Was ich bestätigen kann das die Brassen wie die irren beißen.
Allerdings Karpfen hatte ich leider nur die Mini Ausführungen erwischt 3K. Boilie´s nutze ich im Winter garnicht. Ich bin eher mit der Methodfeeder erfolgreich. Erst im Sommer wenn die brassen im xxl Format wieder zur Plage werden. 

Wenn dann solltest Du meines Erachtens mit Partikeln ran gehen. Ist Dir mal aufgefallen das wir garkeinen richtigen Winter haben, vielleicht könnte 2007 ( soll ja eines der wärmsten Jahre werden ) das Karpfenjahr schlecht hin werden.

Gewinner der Klimaerwärmung sind nun mal die Wärmeliebenden Fische und unser Liebling Karpfen profitiert. 

Naja ich werde Bilder posten wenn ich erfolg habe. Im Moment ist etwas schwierig mit angeln bin am 11.11.2006 Vater geworden. :vik: :vik: :vik: 
Leon wird auch ein Carphunter hoffe ich jedenfalls. Dann gehen Vater und Sohn gemeinsam .#: #: 

Liebe grüße 

feederman77


----------



## Pro carp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

_Herzlichen Gluckwunsch zum sohn_


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo, auch von mir alles gute zur gelungenden nachwuchs"gewinnung" in sachen carp hunting


----------



## Feederman77 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pro carp schrieb:


> _Herzlichen Gluckwunsch zum sohn_


 


Ganz Lieben Dank Männer´s

Hoffe nur das er sich fürs angeln interessieren wird  #6


----------



## Feederman77 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> jo, auch von mir alles gute zur gelungenden nachwuchs"gewinnung" in sachen carp hunting


 
Na ja ich hoffe nur das er nicht "zu gut" wird nachher
Steh ich da und mein Kind drillt  #:  die ganze Zeit
und meine Ruten sind arbeitslos.  #q 

Aber egal ich glaube er wird angeln ! 

Nochmals danke Jungs.


----------



## zander1203 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi!! 
Zuerst mal petri zu den schönen Rüsslern! 
ich werde es heute  mal ausprobieren  vielleicht tut  sich ja was bei mir  hatte jetzt 3 tage angefüttert und mal schauen.Aber einen hatte ich dieses jahr auch schon auf einen  Matrix Boilie in 20mm. Leider war ich alleine. 
Der hatte  12,2 kg und 82 cm am 07.02.2007


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Hi!!
> Zuerst mal petri zu den schönen Rüsslern!
> ich werde es heute mal ausprobieren vielleicht tut sich ja was bei mir hatte jetzt 3 tage angefüttert und mal schauen.Aber einen hatte ich dieses jahr auch schon auf einen Matrix Boilie in 20mm. Leider war ich alleine.
> Der hatte 12,2 kg und 82 cm am 07.02.2007


 
männers....
BITTE!!!!
kauft euch ne abhakmatte!!!!
ich weiß nicht wie oft ich hier bilder sehe wo die carps "einfach auf dem boden geschmissen" werden...
und es ist mir auch egal ob jetzt wieder irgend son jungspund (wie letztes mal auch) nen aufstand macht...
sooo geht das nicht, wenn ihr "richtig" karpfen angeln wollt (und wenn du mit boilies angelst ist das für mich richtig...) dann kauft euch vor den 600 €uro piepen und dem edelstahl rod pod (ist jetzt nicht speziell auf dich gemünzt, sondern eher auf alle "karpfenanfänger") bitte ne abhakmatte...
danke!!!

trotzdem petri zu dem wirklich schönen fisch, und wenn du ihn besser (mit ner abhakmatte) behandelt hättest, hättest du diesen fisch 100%tig GENAUSO schön nochmal fangen können...
wenn ER pecht hat, geht er das nächste mal mit nem verpilzten rücken ins netz...

grüße

mirco


----------



## cipro2003 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen!Behandelt die Fische anständig!Trotzdem Petri ein schöner Schuppi!Gruß Frank


----------



## Gloin (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi!
solang er in den nassen/weichen keschermaschen liegt,sehe ich da um ehrlich zu sein nicht so ein riesenproblem.
klar wär es schöner auf ner abhakmatte,aber ich finde es gibt weitaus schlimmeres,als den carp auf den kescher zu legen.|uhoh:

petri zu dem tollen fisch!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Die nassen / weichen Keschermaschen bieten schon einen tollen Schutz und erstmal das Alugestänge wo der Fisch noch drauf liegt auch ein super Schutz wenn der Fisch das schlagen anfängt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen!Behandelt die Fische anständig!Trotzdem Petri ein schöner Schuppi!Gruß Frank


 
DANKE!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Gloin schrieb:


> hi!
> solang er in den nassen/weichen keschermaschen liegt,sehe ich da um ehrlich zu sein nicht so ein riesenproblem.
> klar wär es schöner auf ner abhakmatte,aber ich finde es gibt weitaus schlimmeres,als den carp auf den kescher zu legen.|uhoh:
> 
> petri zu dem tollen fisch!!


#d |uhoh: #d |uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Die nassen / weichen Keschermaschen bieten schon einen tollen Schutz und erstmal das Alugestänge wo der Fisch noch drauf liegt auch ein super Schutz wenn der Fisch das schlagen anfängt.


 
DANKE, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das man(n) unsere bitten erhört...
oder das man(n) dann deine ironie versteht...

ich tue es und danke dir für deine zustimmung!!!


----------



## Ronen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> solang er in den nassen/weichen keschermaschen liegt,sehe ich da um ehrlich zu sein nicht so ein riesenproblem



Finde ich nur dann aktzeptabel wenn beim Spinnfischen mal nen Schuppi einsteigt!

Ansonsten gilt ABHAKMATTE PFLICHT!!!  ...ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## Pike79 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schon traurig irgendwie.
Ne einfache Matte bekommst du mittlerweile für 10€ und weniger im Fachhandel.

Es geht beim Karpfenangeln nicht nur um das Gewicht, welches man letztendlich präsentiert sondern es steckt auch eine kleine Philosophie hinter dem Ganzen.
Sollte diese für den ein oder anderen nicht greifbar sein oder gar überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, sollte er sich nach einem anderen Hobby umsehen.

Was mich ganz besonders beunruhigt ist, dass viele Leute einen ordentlichen Fang weiterhin ohne Matte und dergleichen ablichten, wo sich doch alle Welt seit Ewigkeiten darüber echauffiert.

Dies zeigt mir, dass manche Leute mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Zeiten wandern!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Schon traurig irgendwie.
> Ne einfache Matte bekommst du mittlerweile für 10€ und weniger im Fachhandel.
> 
> Es geht beim Karpfenangeln nicht nur um das Gewicht, welches man letztendlich präsentiert sondern es steckt auch eine kleine Philosophie hinter dem Ganzen.
> ...


 
|good: 

vor einiger zeit konnte ich mich im karpfen trööt 2006 noch von einem jungspund anmachen lassen.. ich solle doch zu mutti gehen ,ne milch trinken, ins bett gehen und heulen als ich anmerkte das es eine absolut unzumutbare gegebnheit für nen karpfen sei im kescher rumzuliegen...

wenigstens HIER und JETZT sehe ich das hier doch eher "fachlich" zur sache gegangen wird und meine meinung vertreten wird!!!

DANKE

gruß 
mirco


----------



## Pike79 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Es gibt halt solche und solche.
Ich habe es hier auf dem Board schon des öfteren darauf angelegt ganz spezielle Diskussionen zu entfachen und meistens gingen die Angesprochenen direkt auf die Barrikaden.

Es gibt hier jene Fraktion, die C&R verachtet und lieber nach dem Motto Catch&Freeze verfährt, was man gemeinhin akzeptieren kann.

Aber was viel schlimmer ist, dass es andere gibt, die sich der C&R Fraktion, explizit den Karpfenanglern zugehörig fühlen ohne deren Werte zu übernehmen und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht tolerierbar!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

genau das ist es ja was ich sage 
entweder ganz oder gar nicht...
habe schon leute gesehen die mit ihrem fox blue set und nem edelstahl rod pod am wasser saßen , aber weder vernünftigen kescher noch ne abhakmatte am start hatten und die fische dann ins HOLZ und ins trockene laub legten um nach ein paar pics (mit dem ganzen dreck am fisch) den armen kerl wieder schwimmen zu lassen...
dann doch lieber catch&knüppel und den fisch gut verwerten als ihn dann, dem pilz ausgeliefert und ohne intakte schleimhaut, wieder schwimmen zu lassen...

gruß


----------



## cipro2003 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Normalerweise müsste so etwas in jedes Anglergepäck gehören,so wie Massband und Hakenlöser!Nicht nur zum Karpfenfischen!Man fängt ja auch mal den Nachwuchs zb. an der Spinne und der soll doch anständig versorgt werden können oder?
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste so etwas in jedes Anglergepäck gehören,so wie Massband und Hakenlöser!Nicht nur zum Karpfenfischen!Man fängt ja auch mal den Nachwuchs zb. an der Spinne und der soll doch anständig versorgt werden können oder?
> Gruß Frank


 
|good: 
habe meist beim hechtangeln vom boot oder bei meinen wallerVERSUCHEN auch immer matten mit dabei.
denn dann kann ich zb ne große hechtdame von 80+ schonend behandeln und wieder zurück zum "kindermachen" schicken...

gruß

mirco


----------



## zander1203 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Also hatte ja gesagt das ich es heute  noch mal versuche  auf Karpfen zu angeln  nach dem ich drei tage  gefüttert hatte  und es hat geklappt. War von 16:30 bis 21:30 am wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen landen. Beide habe ich auf Boilie gefangen.
nd jetzt liegen sie auch auf  der matte. Habe ja grade gelesen das über das Foto geschrieben wurde und auch ohne  matte  hatte ich nie Probleme  mit den Fischen in bezug auf Pilz oder sonstiges weil solange  der Untergrund  aus  gras besteht  und nass ist. jetzt mal die fotos:
Der erste  karpfen war 74cm und 7,4kg und der zweite  71cm und 10,2kg


----------



## Feederman77 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Die Qual der Wahl Leute !

Ich bin ein Überzeugter catch and Releaser, ich muss offen gestehen auch erst später geworden. es wurde mir anglerisch anerzogen. Als ich noch sehr viel hechtangeln war haben wir die Tiere auch nur im Wasser von den Haken befreit.

Ganz offen gestanden habe ich in hin und wieder einen Zander mitgenommen => denn sonst gerät man mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Konflikt. Ich finde sehr bewunderswert wie Ihr Euch für unseren Schützling einsetzt. Nur wegen dem Carphunting habe ich mir eine Abhakmatte zugelegt. !!!
Es händelt sich auch besser denn die Dinger Schwimmen !!!
Das hilft beim relaesen nichts ist schlimmer als wenn der carp sich im dreck wühlt.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich Leute => Wenn uns die Tiere so wichtig sind warum drillen wir Sie ???  Der Karpfen muss einen hohen Preiß zahlen obwohl wir uns so gut um Ihn kümmern, Infektionsgefahr, Schock, vielleicht auch Angst. Er hat es verdiehnt das man Ihn mehr als perfekt behandelt !!!

Ich empfinde sehr tiefen respekt für diese Tiere die Meistens älter sind als ich !!!

Also klares Statement meinerseits => Entweder gezielt ein paar barsche für die Pfanne ! oder 100 % iges Karpfen Schutzprogramm. Dazu gehört aber auch das nicht gleich Tonnenweise Boilies eingeworfen werden. Leider erlebe ich das immer wieder das Eimerweise angefüttert wird. Das dabei der Nährstoffeintrag im Wasser sehr hoch ist braucht niemand zu dementieren. Leute mit solchen Fakten bringen wir uns als Angler und naturschützer echt in Gefahr.

An alle da draußen nehmt Euern Müll mit ! Füttert nicht so viel das die Boilies schon die Oberfläche durchbrechen. 

UND KAUFT EUCH NE ABHAKMATTE BITTE


----------



## Feederman77 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

An alle Anfänger da draußen 

soll nicht heißen das Ihr die Karpfen tot dreschen sollt !!!
Um Gotteswillen, wer soll den so viel Fisch essen ? der garnicht schmeckt.

Als denne

robi


----------



## Luigi 01 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin zander1203,

super schöne Schuppis#6


----------



## thobi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ z.1203
schöne fische!!!
petri!!!


----------



## Feederman77 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Stimmt schön und rund die Schuppies

wie war der Drill ? wie bist du vorgegangen ?
Jetzt im Winter hab ich echt Schwierigkeiten einen vernünftigen zu erwischen

Grüße Feederman77


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Also hatte ja gesagt das ich es heute noch mal versuche auf Karpfen zu angeln nach dem ich drei tage gefüttert hatte und es hat geklappt. War von 16:30 bis 21:30 am wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen landen. Beide habe ich auf Boilie gefangen.
> nd jetzt liegen sie auch auf der matte. Habe ja grade gelesen das über das Foto geschrieben wurde und auch ohne matte hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Fischen in bezug auf Pilz oder sonstiges weil solange der Untergrund aus gras besteht und nass ist. jetzt mal die fotos:
> Der erste karpfen war 74cm und 7,4kg und der zweite 71cm und 10,2kg


 
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zur matte...

und petri zu den rüsslern...

aber woher willst du wissen das DU noch nie probleme mit pilzen bei den fischen hattes??
hast sie schonmal danach wieder gefangen????
und wer erzählt dir das der fisch auf gras gut liegt???

naja, egal...
hoffe du nutzt jetzt in zukunft deine (ich hoffe doch es ist DEINE!!!) matte und behandelst die fische mit respekt und anstand!!

gruß


----------



## Humphfry (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Also hatte ja gesagt das ich es heute  noch mal versuche  auf Karpfen zu angeln  nach dem ich drei tage  gefüttert hatte  und es hat geklappt. War von 16:30 bis 21:30 am wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen landen. Beide habe ich auf Boilie gefangen.
> nd jetzt liegen sie auch auf  der matte. Habe ja grade gelesen das über das Foto geschrieben wurde und auch ohne  matte  hatte ich nie Probleme  mit den Fischen in bezug auf Pilz oder sonstiges weil solange  der Untergrund  aus  gras besteht  und nass ist. jetzt mal die fotos:
> Der erste  karpfen war 74cm und 7,4kg und der zweite  71cm und 10,2kg




Hab die gleiche Abhakmatte is n super Ding für wenig Geld.

Ein bisschen muss ich haber schon mäkeln.Hau auf die Abhakmatte bitte noch mehr Wasser drauf,dass er nicht auf der trocknen Matte liegt denn das tut ihm auch nicht so gut


----------



## Gloin (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

an alle matten-fetischisten.
hab ja nicht widersprochen, dass so eine abhakmatte ne super sache ist, benutz doch selbst eine.
aber man muss es echt nicht übertreiben damit!|rolleyes
hab früher auch länger ohne geangelt und karpfen im keschernetz abgehakt,sodass sie eigentlich schon des todes waren....
hab allerdings an meinem see noch nie(!) einen einzigen karpfen mit pilz gefangen. #h


----------



## zander1203 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Humphfry schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche Abhakmatte is n super Ding für wenig Geld.
> 
> Ein bisschen muss ich haber schon mäkeln.Hau auf die Abhakmatte bitte noch mehr Wasser drauf,dass er nicht auf der trocknen Matte liegt denn das tut ihm auch nicht so gut



es werde beim nächsten angeln drauf achten das ich mehr wasser auf die matte tue.


----------



## Laslo (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo @ All,

also das nene ich mal ne gute start ins Angel Jahr 07 #6 

War Gestern an der Ruhr ohne vorfüttern, auch wehrend das Angeln nicht.

6 Runs in 4 Stunden leider keiner riesen Viecher dabei aer immerhinn  
Alle auf SINGLE HALIBUT PALLETS 13mm von M+M.

Leider hat dann meine Kamera Gestreikt und konnte daher nur Drei der Fische Fotografieren #d 
Ach ja und alle 6 waren zwichen 10-12 Pfund.

Am Sonntag bin ich wieder drausen, mal sehen ob dann welche von den Schweren Jungs dabei sind 

Gruß
Laslo
* 
*


----------



## rubbl 90 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@laslo

warum liegen zwei bei dir auf ner matte und der mittlere im gras???;+ 
logig?? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


mfg,   manu


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



rubbl 90 schrieb:


> @laslo
> 
> warum liegen zwei bei dir auf ner matte und der mittlere im gras???;+
> logig?? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> ...


 
|good: 
kein verständnis...
gerade wo wir vor ein paar post´s schonmal sone diskusion hatten...

gruß

mirco


----------



## BuzzMoody (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Laslo: Schöne Fische sinds allemal von daher meinen Glückwunsch. Das mittlere Foto ist natürlich nach dieser Diskussion etwas unglücklich, denke aber das Du es sonst wie auf Foto 1 und 3 handhabst.


----------



## martin k (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Boot angler:
Dein Einsatz für die Carps in allen Ehren, aber irgendwie weichen Deine Kommentare doch etwas vom Thema in diesem Thread ab.

Ein schonender Umgang mit Fischen die zurückgesetzt werden sollen braucht sowieso um einiges mehr wie eine Abhakmatte. Noch besser wäre z. B, auf das Foto zu verzichten und die Tiere gleich im Wasser abzuhaken (dann glaubt einem halt niemand...), oder zu tauchen und die Karpfen direkt in ihrem Element zu fotografieren.

Vielleicht sollte man alle Regeln zum schonenden Umgang mit Fischen mal sammeln und jeder der hier posten will muss diese zuerst lesen, dann seine Einverständniserklärung dazu abgeben und erst dann darf er seine Fänge veröffentlichen.

Ich als überzeugter Radfahrer finde übrigens, dass Motorradfahren der Natur doch stärker zusetzt, wie ein Karpfen im feuchten Gras...

Nichts für ungut und lass Dich von meinem Post nicht irritieren...will damit nur sagen, dass man nicht auf jedem einzelnen Foto herumreiten muß...vielleicht wurde ja genau dieser eine Karpfen einer "sinnvollen" Verwertung zugeführt.
Ich habe übrigens selbst gerade gestern geräuchertes Karpfenfilet genossen...manchmal auch nicht verkehrt!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Lazlo

Schöne Fische, Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! #6

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass ich mich doch nicht mehr bis März zurückhalten kann... sche*ss Klimawandel... :q :m


----------



## meckpomm (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin

@Boots-angler: Glaubst du nicht, dass diese Statements von dir ganz schön scheinheilig sind? In einem anderen Teilforum schreibst du, dass Dorsche aus über 10m wassertiefe keine Chance habe zu überleben und verzerrt werden müssen und hier kümmerst du dich um jeden Karpfen der im Gras liegt?

Ich denke ein Karpfen verzeiht eher eine kurze Ablage im nassen Gras als eine minutenlange Fotosession...

Sorry, ich hab dafür kein verständnis. C&R ist in Deutschland nunmal verboten und dann regen sich die Leute über sowas auf.

MfG Rene


----------



## martin k (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Pilkman:
Sind dann aber hoffentlich noch keine Laich-Karpfen )

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



martin k schrieb:


> @Pilkman:
> Sind dann aber hoffentlich noch keine Laich-Karpfen )
> ...



Glaub ich nicht, bei uns war die Laichzeit je nach Wetter meist im Mai, Anfang Juni. Wenn dieses Jahr alles etwas früher eintritt, dürfte man noch eine Fangzeit haben, die man unter kritischen Gesichtspunkten nicht angreifen kann. 

PS: Laich ausgebildet heißt ja auch nicht, dass die Fische bereits im LaichGESCHÄFT sind. #h


----------



## zander1203 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Stimmt schön und rund die Schuppies
> 
> wie war der Drill ? wie bist du vorgegangen ?
> Jetzt im Winter hab ich echt Schwierigkeiten einen vernünftigen zu erwischen
> ...



Führ die jahreszeit waren sie  sehr  kräftig.
war zuesrt einmal mehre tage bei uns am wasser um zu schauen ob irgendwo vermehrt Karpfen  Buckeln und als ich eine  stelle  gefunden hatte  vor andauernd  Karpfen hoch kammen. Habe  ich da angefangen zu füttern und  wie man sieht  war die stelle  ganz ok.  
mfg marcel


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Boots-angler: Glaubst du nicht, dass diese Statements von dir ganz schön scheinheilig sind? In einem anderen Teilforum schreibst du, dass Dorsche aus über 10m wassertiefe keine Chance habe zu überleben und verzerrt werden müssen und hier kümmerst du dich um jeden Karpfen der im Gras liegt?
> 
> ...


 
also erstmal habe ich auf einen post von einem boardi geantwortet der dorsche angeln wollte, und meinte er würde gern zwar nen großen (LD) fangen, aber er würde ihn dann zurücksetzen.
daraufhin kam meine post´s:

post 1

C&R ist eine lösung, allerdings nicht für dorsche die aus tiefen von mehr als 10 m kommen...
denn auch bei "nur" 10 metern hat der dorsch probleme mit dem druckausgleich.
wir haben festgestellt das dorsche die aus solchen und größeren tiefen kommen nach 30 - 45 minuten mit dem bauch nach oben treiben...
hatten ein boot mit sogenannter "köderbox".
also ein mit stetig frischwasser durchfluteten großen box im boot, worin dann die köder und fische im sommer "gehältert" werden konnten.
und diese schwammen dann kurz danach in rückenlage ohne anzeichen von leben im körper..
also ist das (meiner meinung nach) keine lösung...
laßt dem dorsch seine zeit zum laichen damit auch in 10 jahren noch eine chance besteht ihn zu fangen...



post 2

|good: |good: |good: 
deshalb ja auch witer oben meine anmerkung mit der "anti C&R" lösung beim fischen auf dorsch...
denn wirklich überleben würde das meiner meinung nach kein dotrsch aus tiefen größer als 10 m.
selbst n belly dorsch aus 10 oder 12 metern "würgt" bei zu schnellem pumpen bereits den halben magen wieder aus

 post 3

mit dem karpfen muß ich dir ja zustimmen, habe letztes jahr daneben gesessen wie ein kumpel 3 (in worten: D R E I ) mal den selben fisch innerhalb einer saison gefangen hat.
und das mit 19,5 20 und 21 Pfd!!!!

aber mit den dorschen werden wir zwei uns nicht einig... (nicht persönlich nehmen)...
denn da steh ich zu meiner aussage (die ja nun auch auf test´s im "livewell" zurückführen) und widerspreche dir somit das ein dorsch der aus 10m und mehr RAUFGEPUMPT wurde große überlebenschancen hat...

aber ich will ja auch nicht streiten sondern nur meine meinung dazu tun..


also lese bitte in zukunft besser meine posts genauer, und am besten auch die woraus das ganze entstanden ist, nämlich diesem hier von janleo:

da hast du recht steinbit und das würde ich auch tun.

schliesslich wollte ich einen fisch fangen, möglichst groß und schwer ... aber töten muss ich ihn nicht, wo er schon so alt geworden ist und sooo viele fische in die welt gesetzt hat 

allerdings stellt sich dann noch die frage der landung. wenn ich ihn gaffe, dann wars das mit dem release. also sollte man einen stabilen großen ketscher dabei haben, womit man dann die große riesin auch wieder zu wasser lassen kann.

 
so, noch fragen...

für die andern sorry für´s |offtopic |offtopic |offtopic 

gruß

mirco

ps: und finde ich nicht das die hinweise auf ne abhakmatte HIER off topic sind, denn der GUTE umgang mit den fischen gehört genauso zum karpfen angeln wie das füttern oder sonstiges!!!


----------



## Mike85 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mal ne blöde Frage...aber solltet Ihr für solche Themen nicht lieber nen anderen Thread aufmachen? 

Ich meine ja nur hier gehts um die Karpfenfänge 2007 und nicht um Abhakmatten,C&R und Dorsche...

Also bittedoch beim Thema bleiben....


Bin morgen auf Karpfen unterwegs...mal sehen ob ich was an den Haken bekomme...die Kamera ist auf jeden Fall dabei.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Mike85 schrieb:


> mal ne blöde Frage...aber solltet Ihr für solche Themen nicht lieber nen anderen Thread aufmachen?
> 
> Ich meine ja nur hier gehts um die Karpfenfänge 2007 und nicht um Abhakmatten,C&R und Dorsche...
> 
> ...


 

ich lasse mir nur ungern unterstellen hier "scheinheilige" post´s zu hinterlassen...
und wenn soetwas hier oder woanders passiert weil jemand nicht alles ließt, bzw (wie in diesem fall) das ganze völlig falsch darstellt, dann werde ich auch |offtopic und stelle das richtig...

und wenn das im karauschenstipper trööt ist...

gruß

mirco


----------



## cipro2003 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo @all
Ich denke es ist nicht verkehrt jemand in einem vernünftigen Ton auf seine Fehler drauf hinzuweisen oder???Auch mir sind schon Fehler unterlaufen und ich bin froh gewesen drauf hingewiesen worden zu sein!Das nächste Mal konnte ich dies verbessern!Verstehe deswegen nicht wie man sich darüber aufregen kann und gegen einen anständigen Umgang mit dem Fisch ist!Klar ist auch C&R in Deutschland verboten,keine Frage,aber wenn man seine Fische trotzdem zurücksetzt dann sind diese in meinen Augen auch anständig zu behandeln!Nix für Ungut 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Laslo (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,

Sorry wegem dem mittleren Foto! Hätte ich noch da zu Schreiben sollen das, der eine nicht mehr Lebt ( Leider ) durch eine DUMME Fehler von mir, da ich das Falsche Rig verwendet habe, hatte er den Haken so zu sagen bis zum a....... Loch runter geschluckt und nach dem Drill war der auch ganz schon am Bluten also habe ich ihn Erlöst  das wegen liegt der nicht mehr auf der Matte. Sorry nochmal für die Ungewollte Diskussion hier im Forum.

Zum vorgehnweise wie ich schon Geschrieben habe gibts nicht viel zur erzehlen, alle 6 Fische haben auf Singel Halibut Pallets 13mm Gebissen und das, einer nach der andere wie die Brassen!|kopfkrat  Scheinbar haben die Hunger im moment ohne ende. 
Was ich noch zu sagen muss habe einen guten Tag erwicht der Ruhr-Seitenarm ist normaler weise Ruhig kaum bewegung im Wasser, doch gestern haben die die Schleusen geöffnet zwischen dem Ruhr-Seitenarm und dem angrenzenden Stausee wegen zu viel Wasser im See. Allso habe ich gestern auf einmal bewegung im wasser gehabt die Fische musten sich im Strömung Bewegen, und man weis es ja wenn man sich Bewegen muss krigt man auch Hunger.|rolleyes 
Alle am Stömungskante Gefangen.

Bis auf einen Karpfen haben alle gekämpft wie die grossen :m 
mega Spass gehabt, so ca. 5-10 m vor der Kescher Haben die auf einmal ne randale gemacht, so zu sagen nichts wie weg hier 

Allso wie gesagt ( geschrieben ) wegen der eine Foto nochmals SORRY SORRY

Gruß
Laslo


----------



## Feederman77 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Manchmal wird´s zuviel

Hi @ all

Ich muss feststellen, das der Ursprungsthreat garnicht mehr der ist wie er sein sollte. Anfür sich schade.

Die einen stellen Ihre Bilder ein die anderen zerfetzen diese.

Es ist möglich das sich dann einige Boardies nicht trauen ein Bild einzustellen. Weil natürlich gleich Moralapostel am Werke sind.

Ich will mich da nicht rausnehmen (HABE JA AUCH MITGEMACHT/anstecken lassen) muss aber klar sagen das wenn C&R eine Physolophie ist dann sollte mann Sie auch vollständig leben und nicht halbherzig rangehen. Das mit den Verpilzungen ist schon richtig nicht umsonst ist C&R VERBOTEN !!!! 

Aber mal eine ganz klare Frage in die Runde => Wenn ihr so besorgt seit um die Karpfen *WARUM DRILLT IHR SIE ???#c *

Dann könnt Ihr auch gleich einem tierschutzverein eintreten und
auf die Angler wettern !!! Also bitte nicht an den Foto´s rumwettern und damit andere Boardies verschrecken.

Denkt daran das auch Jungangler Informationen suchen und vertrauensvoll und ruhig erzogen werden sollten damit C&R einen Sinn macht. Ich bin es leid...... 

Bitte liebe Boardies lasst uns vernünftig miteinander umgehen
uns gegenseitig in einem hinweisenden Ton daruf aufmerksam machen was wer wie und wo bemerkt hat.

Ich freue mich auf weitere schöne Bilder, denn ich habe im Moment kein Glück !!! Bitte stellt rein ! und schreibt ein paar Sätze zur Wassertemp Wetter Köder usw. 

Grüße Robert


----------



## Feederman77 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bis auf einen Karpfen haben alle gekämpft wie die grossen :m 
mega Spass gehabt, so ca. 5-10 m vor der Kescher Haben die auf einmal ne randale gemacht, so zu sagen nichts wie weg hier 


Neid !!! Schön geschrieben, hast mich gleich wieder heiß gemacht am Dienstag hab ich frei da gehts los !!!!


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Laslo schrieb:


> ... sorry wegem dem mittleren Foto! Hätte ich noch da zu Schreiben sollen das, der eine nicht mehr Lebt ( Leider ) durch eine DUMME Fehler von mir, da ich das Falsche Rig verwendet habe, hatte er den Haken so zu sagen bis zum a....... Loch runter geschluckt und nach dem Drill war der auch ganz schon am Bluten also habe ich ihn Erlöst  das wegen liegt der nicht mehr auf der Matte. ...



Ist doch okay, auch das gehört zu einem vernünftigem Umgang mit Fischen. #6

Das Abschlagen von verletzten und nicht überlebensfähigen Fischen ist bei einer verantwortungsbewußten Handhabung von C&R eigentlich eine Pflicht.


----------



## Laslo (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

soo und nach dem ich denke das ich mich wegem dem einem Foto Gerechtfertigt habe, freue ich mich auf`s morgen den dann sitze ich wieder am platz und warte auf den Onkel oder Tante der Jungs und Mädels von Gestern :vik: 

@ Cipro2003



> Ich denke es ist nicht verkehrt jemand in einem vernünftigen Ton auf seine Fehler drauf hinzuweisen oder???


 
Das finde ich auch so und bin ich auch Dankbar für jeder Hilfe oder Fehler-hinweis. Nur wie du auch geschrieben hast: IN EINEM VERNÜFTIGEN TON.
So nun wünsche ich euch ne gute Nacht, allzeit viele und Große Fische und vor allem Frieden hier im Board! Wir sind doch alle Angler viele sogar mittlerweile Kumpels, uns zu Bekriegen wehre doch wirklich BLÖD!!

ps.: und jetzt wieder TOPIC

Gruß
Laslo


----------



## meckpomm (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin 

Ne Bootsangler, ich bin auch schon oft genug mit dem Kutter unterwegs gewesen, angeln eigentlich die ganze Wintersaison auf Dorsch. Und bei mir ist noch kein Dorsch daran verendet wenn ich ihn aus über 20m hochgepumpt habe und ich setze selbst vom Kutter nicht gegaffte kleinere Dorsche zurück. Das ist in meinen Augen ein Vorurteil mit dem du dein handeln verteitigen willst. Ich hab den anderen Tread gelesen, deshalb viel mir auch auf, dass du Dorschen gegenüber eine ganz andere Schiene fährst. Das ist ja auch kein Problem, aber dann reg dich nicht darüber auf, wenn jemand mit Karpfen so umgeht.

Mfg Rene

P.S. Wenn es noch etwas zu klären gibt, dann mach es bitte direkt mit mir aus(PN).


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ob Dorsch, Karpfen oder sonstwas. Nicht überlebensfähige Fische gehören erlöst. Ob man sie dann verwerten darf, oder ob man sie tot zurücksetzen muss ist vom Gesetzgeber geregelt. Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzen will (Laichfisch, zu klein usw.), der muss ihn vernünftig behandeln! Dazu gehört, dass man den Fisch nicht länger, als notwendig aus dem Element reißt und ihn auf eine nasse, geeignete Unterlage legt. Fische die in den Dreck gefallen sind, können verpilzen und evtl. daran verrecken. 
Zu der Offtopctiefseefrage: Ein generelles C&R bei der Pilkangelei zu betreiben, halte ich für falsch. Küstendorsche überstehen meist ein zurücksetzen, aber Dorsche aus größeren Tiefen oft nicht. Je tiefer geangelt wird, desto geringer die Überlebenschancen des Fisches. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein zurücksetzen untermaßiger Fische auch bei Tiefen um 10 Meter möglich, ohne das die Fische Bauch oben hochkommen.
Ich finde es richtig, wenn bei Fangfotos kritisch nachgefragt wird. Dieses muss aber im treffenden Tonfall geschehen.#6


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Zusammen
Mein Ansitz war vom 17.02 bis 19.02 ,trotz Hochwasser ( 50cm) konnte ich einen Spiegler von 16 Pfd. überliesten.
Der Baggersee hat 8 ha und eine Wassertiefe von 4m.
Temperatur Wasser 4m 8C° ,2m 10,5 c°. Außentemperatur bis - 3C° , im Bivvy schöne 20 C° . Fangzeit 8.30 , Boilie The Source Dynamet Baits fische die seit letztem Jahr Südafrika sind Super Knödel 
Mit Fotos kann ich nicht dienen da mich letztes Jahr einer Anzeigen wollte|krach: 

Viele dicke Fische wünscht
Carphunter Rhön:vik:


----------



## Matze Lauer (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo!
Petri zu den ganzen Carps.:vik:

@Bootsangler: Ich finde auch das Karpfen nach dem Fangen auf die Abhakmatte und nicht ins Gras gehören, doch ich muss auch sagen das du vielleicht ein wenig drastisch bist. Glaube nicht das es hier irgendwann einmal um die Karpfenfänge geht wenn nur auf aggressive Weise hin und her gepostet wird.
Wie wärs wenn sich jeder sein Teil bei den Bildern denkt und wenn man drüber sprechen will ein eigenen Post aufmacht.
Hoffe ich werd jetzt nicht auf Grund meines Alters fertig gemacht .Sollte nur  dazu dienen hier wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.#6

Ich werd noch ein wenig warten bis wieder etwas wärmere Tempertauren herrschen, da ich leider kein beheiztes Zelt habe in dem es 20 Grad warm ist:q.Wenn ich mal wieder los gehe, werd ich, falls ich denn erfolgreich bin, auf jeden Fall posten.

MfG Matze#h​


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Petri zu den ganzen Carps.:vik:​
> @Bootsangler: Ich finde auch das Karpfen nach dem Fangen auf die Abhakmatte und nicht ins Gras gehören, doch ich muss auch sagen das du vielleicht ein wenig drastisch bist. Glaube nicht das es hier irgendwann einmal um die Karpfenfänge geht wenn nur auf aggressive Weise hin und her gepostet wird.
> ...


 
also ICH habe hier nicht ein stück agressiv gepostet, sondern immer sachlich darauf hingewiesen das es sich so nicht gehört.
habe sogar noch zu den schönen fischen gratuliert.

etwas strenger im ton wurde ich nach dem post ich hätte scheinheilige postings hinterlassen in sachen dorsch, was definitiv nicht stimmt...

und nun wieder zum thema und weg vom |offtopic 
allerdings werde ich auch weiterhin auf die fehlenden matten aufmerksam machen wenn von C&R ausgegangen werden kann!!!
denn, dabei bleib ich WENN DANN RICHTIG.

grüße

mirco


----------



## Mike85 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dachte eigentlich das es ein richtig schöner Thread wird für 2007 und das hier viele viele Karpfen gezeigt werden.

Großes Lob an die, die sich die Mühe mit den Erlebnisberichten und Fotos gemacht haben! Macht weiter so!

Also doch bitte jetzt nur noch schöne Fänge mit tollen Berichten und Bildern und evtl. einen Kommentar der eine Beglückwünschung zum Fang.

Ansonsten können wir den Thread auch zu machen.

Mfg Mike

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint und ich spreche hiermit Alle an und nicht einzelne Personen.


----------



## Feederman77 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carphunter Rhön schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Mein Ansitz war vom 17.02 bis 19.02 ,trotz Hochwasser ( 50cm) konnte ich einen Spiegler von 16 Pfd. überliesten.
> Der Baggersee hat 8 ha und eine Wassertiefe von 4m.
> Temperatur Wasser 4m 8C° ,2m 10,5 c°. Außentemperatur bis - 3C° , im Bivvy schöne 20 C° . Fangzeit 8.30 , Boilie The Source Dynamet Baits fische die seit letztem Jahr Südafrika sind Super Knödel
> ...


 

Hey Carphunter Röhn

Das ist doch was, gratulation zum Carp trotz wiederer temperaturen. Eine frage in diesem zusammenhang 8 Grad wassertemperatur, war dort ein Kraftwerk ? ( Weist schon Kühlwasser ect) und Warum wollte Dich einer anzeigen ???

Grüße Feederman77


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Hey Carphunter Röhn
> 
> Das ist doch was, gratulation zum Carp trotz wiederer temperaturen. Eine frage in diesem zusammenhang 8 Grad wassertemperatur, war dort ein Kraftwerk ? ( Weist schon Kühlwasser ect) und Warum wollte Dich einer anzeigen ???
> 
> Grüße Feederman77


 
 Die Wassertemp.ist vorausichtlich durch die stark Trübung ,da der Main den Baggersee überschwemmt hat und 2 schöne Sonnen Tage. Vor 2 Wochen wollte ich schon einen Ansitz machen habe mein Schlauchboot startklar gemacht , 12 m gerutert plötzlich habe ich Eisbrecher gespielt. Wieder alles zusammen gebackt und 100Km nach Hause gefahren.
Zur Anzeige kein C&R Thema mir war halt ein 30 Pfd. zu schwer und zu alt zum Essen
 Grüße Carphunter Rhön


----------



## Feederman77 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carphunter Rhön schrieb:


> Die Wassertemp.ist vorausichtlich durch die stark Trübung ,da der Main den Baggersee überschwemmt hat und 2 schöne Sonnen Tage. Vor 2 Wochen wollte ich schon einen Ansitz machen habe mein Schlauchboot startklar gemacht , 12 m gerutert plötzlich habe ich Eisbrecher gespielt. Wieder alles zusammen gebackt und 100Km nach Hause gefahren.
> Zur Anzeige kein C&R Thema mir war halt ein 30 Pfd. zu schwer und zu alt zum Essen
> Grüße Carphunter Rhön


 

Ahhh Licht im Dunkel,
hoffe Du bleibts vor weiteren Anzeigewütigen verschont !
naja die deutschen haben doch so wie so lange weile. Deshalb muss mal schnell der Angler her.

Freue mich über deinen Carp !!


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mein Fang von heute morgen:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



k1ng schrieb:


> Mein Fang von heute morgen:


 
petri heil...
schöne fische!!
wo hast denn die gefangen??
hier ist das wasser immer noch viel zu kalt als das man ans karpfenangeln denken könnte!!!
dabei juckt es mich dermaßen in den fingern...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Matze Lauer (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen, bei uns ist das Wasser auch noch ziemlich kalt und das Wetter würd auch den Spaß zu nichte machen.
Aber Spätestens in den nächsten Ferien gehts los|supergri

MfG Matze|wavey:​


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo, habe die Fische in einem Baggersee in Mannheim gefangen.

Den kleineren habe ich auf einer Sandbank ca.2,50 Meter gefangen.
Der große wurde an einem Ponton gefangen wo das Wasser ca. 7 Meter tief ist.

jeweils einen auf Rod Hutchinson und Peltzer Pop Up
Geschmack "shellfish" und "Muschel"


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



k1ng schrieb:


> Hallo, habe die Fische in einem Baggersee in Mannheim gefangen.
> 
> Den kleineren habe ich auf einer Sandbank ca.2,50 Meter gefangen.
> Der große wurde an einem Ponton gefangen wo das Wasser ca. 7 Meter tief ist.
> ...


 
hats du mal die wasser temperaturen gemessen??
würd mich mal interessieren.
denn hier "kricht" der kanal noch bei 4-6 grad wasser rum...
und das ist mehr als "nicht erfolgsversprechend"...

grüße

mirco


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so ca. 7 Grad hat der Weiher, habeFreitags Heilbutt Pellets gefüttert und bin heute Morgen um 5 Uhr raus.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ist ja auch ein paar Kilometer von Lübeck bis Mannheim. Hier ist es auch noch recht kalt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



k1ng schrieb:


> so ca. 7 Grad hat der Weiher, habeFreitags Heilbutt Pellets gefüttert und bin heute Morgen um 5 Uhr raus.


 
na dann hab ich ja noch hoffnung das ich demnächst mal wieder ans wasser komme und auch nen "blank" vermeiden kann...
allerdings werd ich auch frühestens ab 7 grad wasser los!!!

danke für die info´s und nochmal n digges petri heil!!

grüße aus dem kalten :c  lübeck

mirco


----------



## JoFlash (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fang und nen dickes Petri dazu!!
Kanns auch nicht mehr erwarten. Wenns Wetter mitspielt gibt es nächstes WE nen Probeansitz.

MFG,

Chris


----------



## Kurzer (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri auch von mir!
Ich habe Freitag abend auch einen super Ansitz gehabt. Ich hat echt gerappelt! Leute geht ans Wasser die Karpfen rocken momentan richtig gut!

Die Carps bissen in 3m Tiefe.


----------



## theblackwater (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi, 

schöne fische in guter Verfassung. Freut mich für dich. Aber ein wenig Kritik muss ich äussern..
Es giebt ja schon genug Stress und unnötige Diskussionen über C&R..Ein Fisch zur Zeit auf der Matte bitte!!! Ich denke du hast sicher schon viel über kaputte Flossenstrahlen etc gelesen und gehört!?!? Genau aus dieser Behandlung entstehen diese Verletzungen..Karpfen mögen es nicht zu zweit auf der Matte!!!
Ein sehr grosser Karpfenangler sagte in einem Interview letztes Jahr(es waren Fotos aus alter Zeit zu sehen,drei gute Fische auf einer Matte!!!) ich schäme mich heute für dieses Foto!!!
Nichts für ungut...Trotzdem tolle Fische..
Viel Erfolg...Theblackone


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hast recht, normal mache ich sowas auch nicht, wollte nur mal einen kleinen vergleich machen da der kleinere 38 Pfund hat was man ihm leider nicht ansieht.
Doch wenn man ihn weiter vom Körper weghält, bricht fast der Arm ab


----------



## Pike79 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ k1ng

Sag ma, is das bei dem Dicken unten am bauch ne abgeheilte Bisswunde gewesen?

Die Attacke scheint ja schon länger her gewesen zu sein, allerdings muss es schon ein mords Kaliber von Hecht gewesen sein!

Ist das keinem von euch aufgefallen?

Mfg, Markus


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja, denke mal es ist ein Hecht gewesen, wenn die Wunde frisch wäre, würde ich auf jedenfall nicht mehr in diesem See schwimmen gehen ^^.


----------



## Blackmax (4. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

komm eben von meiner ersten session 2007 zurück. 4 tage vorgefüttert, waldsee, direkt vor eine insel, 1,5 meter tief.
freitag und samstag ging gar nichts. erst nach dem sich das wetter schlagartig verändert hat, konnte ich sonntag morgens einen aussteiger verbuchen. um 10 uhr biss dann dieser 26er. eine halbe stunde später konnte mein kollege noch ein 20er spiegler fangen.
super saison-auftakt. 
(leider nur handykamera)

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/3503/0403071018of4.jpg


----------



## k1ng (4. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

_Mein Fang von heute morgen:_


----------



## tarpoon (4. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

#r|schild-g

man, ihr müßt wirklich gute gewässer haben
bei uns ist alles wie tot, keiner fängt:-(


----------



## Mike85 (4. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mmmhhh....bei uns auch....aber wenn das Wetter so sonnig bleibt wie heute werd ich ab Mittwoch mal Vorfüttern gehen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu den schönen rüsslern, besonders der schuppi gefällt mir gut...
ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf steigende wasser temperaturen damit ich mal wieder los komme!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Schleie (9. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Guten Abend an euch alle,

hab mal ne Frage. Jetzt schon mit süßem Dosenmais anfüttern und dann angeln geht doch oder?? ist das nicht noch etwas zu süß für die Wassertemperatur???

Den ich wollte mal einige Tage an unserem Baggersee anfüttern und dann mal einen Nachtansitz machen. 

Gruß Schleie


----------



## bennie (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Der süße Mais ist sehr weich. Besonders im Sommer freuen sich darüber alle Weißfische. Probier doch mal gequollenen Hartmais


----------



## Schleie (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Bennie,

Ich benutze normalerweise auch nur Hartmais, aber an diesem See gibt es nur sehr wenig Weißfisch, deswegen wollte ich es mal mit Dosenmais versuchen... Probieren geht über Studieren 

Gruß Schleie


----------



## tarpoon (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

in der regel ist dosenmais sogar um längen attraktiver, hartmais aber ein wenig selektiver....

(reim dich oder ich schlag dich

also bei wenig weißfisch immer dosenmais.
püriert gibt es ne geile wolke.....


----------



## Schleie (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey ist ne super gute Idee mit dem pürieren  werde ab Montag mit dem Anfütter anfangen. Werde dann am kommenden Freitag einen Nachtansitz starten. Geplant ist eine Rute auf den süßen Mais und eine andere auf Frolik (werde dann auch natürlich mit Frolik anfüttern)

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Schleie (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ bennie

sehe grad, dass du auch aus Bielefeld kommst. Wo angelst du den immer ?? und im welchen Verein bist du???

Gruß Schleie


----------



## bennie (10. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ASV Bielefeld, dementsprechend immer in Jöllenbeck und an nem Privatteich, sonst in Paderborn.


----------



## Schleie (11. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

achso bin im sfv Bielefeld. 
Wie siehts den bei euch so aus mit den Fängen? bist du zufrieden?

Gruß Schleie


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

joa, alles topp....

hast du icq?


----------



## Schleie (11. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na aber ich lad mir das mal heute runter und melde mich da mal an. können uns dann mal gegenseitig beraten 

In Paderborn war ich noch nie angeln. gigt es den dort gute Gewässer?

Gruß Schleie


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hunderte Gewässer.... angeltechnisch viel besser als hier.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Was ist denn hier los?? Keine Fangmeldung!? ist ja n Ding...naja ich werds am We mal mit Boilies probieren, vielleicht geht ja schon was.


----------



## k1ng (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

habe am Sonntag nen 34 er gefangen


----------



## mauriangler (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

gar keine fotos


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ist ja echt traurig hier - mehr Gesabbel als Fische... und das im "Karpfen*fänge*-Thread". |rolleyes 

Glaub ich muss mich auch noch mal zum Karpfenfischen herablassen... nur um die Situation hier zu verbessen, versteht sich!  |supergri


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das ist ja mal wirklich erbärmlich hier - mehr oder weniger... :m 

Also am WE versuch ichs glaub auch mal wieder und probier gleich mal mein ganzes neues Tackle aus alias Schirmzelt,neue Abhackmatte,neues Pod, neue Rute+Rolle. Hoffentlich kommt auch alles zum Einsatz, werde berichten :vik: :vik: :vik: 


MfG   Toller Hecht


----------



## Humphfry (14. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wirklich erbärmlich hier - mehr oder weniger... :m
> 
> Also am WE versuch ichs glaub auch mal wieder und probier gleich mal mein ganzes neues Tackle aus alias Schirmzelt,neue Abhackmatte,neues Pod, neue Rute+Rolle. Hoffentlich kommt auch alles zum Einsatz, werde berichten :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> ...



Hehe die neuen Sachen fangen nie|supergri

Zur Karpfenflaute:
Ich denk des liegt bei den meisten Gewässern daran,dass es über Nacht noch sehr kalt is und die Temperaturen am Tag nicht ausreichen um das Wasser derzeit zu erwärmen.


----------



## Luigi 01 (15. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



k1ng schrieb:


> habe am Sonntag nen *34 er* gefangen


 

*cm ? ;+ ?*


_Scherz  _


----------



## Hunter73 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo
Wollte auch mal eine fangmeldung verzeichnen von gestern nacht gefangen auf Frolic , 35 min. Drill, 68 cm groß(klein), 7.4 kg schwer.
Hatte leider so tief geschluckt das ich Ihn abschlagen musste, sonst hätte ich ihn gerne nächstes oder übernächstes jahr noch mal drillen wollen.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte auch mal eine fangmeldung verzeichnen von gestern nacht gefangen auf Frolic , 35 min. Drill





Hmm klar wers glaubt....Hehe... man drillt einen 15Pfünder NIEE 35 min. LOL





Werd heute auch los, für 2 Nächte mal sehen ob was geht ist ja doch noch sehhhr kalt


----------



## Hunter73 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Hmm klar wers glaubt....Hehe... man drillt einen 15Pfünder NIEE 35 min. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zander55 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Werde es dieses Wochenende auch noch mal versuchen...
Letzte Woche habe ich es einige male an einem flachen Weiher probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Lag wohl an den noch recht kalten Temperaturen Wasser, da es nachts noch friert.


----------



## KaiAllround (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Habe meinen ersten 73cm karpfen 17pf auch fast eine stunde gedrillt..... weil ich ihn nicht verlieren wollte habe ich mir zeit gelassen! In der Ruhe liegt dir Kraft^^:vik:


----------



## bennie (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

womit bitte??



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe meinen ersten 73cm karpfen 17pf auch fast eine stunde gedrillt..... weil ich ihn nicht verlieren wollte habe ich mir zeit gelassen! In der Ruhe liegt dir Kraft^^:vik:


----------



## Humphfry (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jo kann ich auch absolut nicht verstehen.Mein erster dicker mit 70cm und 18Pf. war nach 5min. draussen.


----------



## carphunter96 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Womit angelt ihr denn, damit man einen Karpfen 35 Minuten Drillt?
Also ich habe noch nie einen Karpfen länger als 10 Minuten gedrillt,egal ab die nun 14 oder 40 Pfund im Fluß hatten.


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich glaube einige wollen um jeden Preis verhindern, dass auch nur irgend jemand hier noch mal sein Fangergebnis postet, hmm?!  

Jungs, es ist doch im Endeffekt total egal, wer einen Fisch lt eigener Aussage wie lange gedrillt haben will... steht doch mal da drüber. Vielleicht war´s an der Match-Rute oder was auch immer, hmm?


----------



## Popeye (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Hmm klar wers glaubt....Hehe... man drillt einen 15Pfünder NIEE 35 min. LOL


 

|good: 

Recht haste !!!


----------



## bennie (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige wollen um jeden Preis verhindern, dass auch nur irgend jemand hier noch mal sein Fangergebnis postet, hmm?!
> 
> Jungs, es ist doch im Endeffekt total egal, wer einen Fisch lt eigener Aussage wie lange gedrillt haben will... steht doch mal da drüber. Vielleicht war´s an der Match-Rute oder was auch immer, hmm?



bitte alle Infos oder keine..... die meisten Fangposts lassen doch einfach viiiiiiiel zu viel Platz für Fehlinterpretationen und Spekulationen.... #c

Ich jedenfalls werd wohl bald wenn ich fange nur Pics posten, das ist doch das, was man sheen will - tolle Fotos


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige wollen um jeden Preis verhindern, dass auch nur irgend jemand hier noch mal sein Fangergebnis postet, hmm?!
> 
> Jungs, es ist doch im Endeffekt total egal, wer einen Fisch lt eigener Aussage wie lange gedrillt haben will... steht doch mal da drüber. Vielleicht war´s an der Match-Rute oder was auch immer, hmm?


 

Bin genau der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Humphfry (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige wollen um jeden Preis verhindern, dass auch nur irgend jemand hier noch mal sein Fangergebnis postet, hmm?!
> 
> Jungs, es ist doch im Endeffekt total egal, wer einen Fisch lt eigener Aussage wie lange gedrillt haben will... steht doch mal da drüber. Vielleicht war´s an der Match-Rute oder was auch immer, hmm?



Ja da hab ich wohl was vergessen.Ich wollte denk ich nach meinem Post von ihm hören,dass er vielleicht nicht damit gerechnet hat,dass er nen etwas größer proportionierten Fisch hakt,als den Zielfisch den er eigentlich erwartet hatte.

Wenn das jedoch nicht der Fall ist,ist es Unverständnis von meiner Seite mit so einem "leichten" Gerät,dass man ewig drillen muss,an solche Fische heranzugehen.


----------



## Hunter73 (16. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

tja einige leute wollten es ja so aber mir solls egal sein da ich heute wieder einen Schönen Karpfen landen konnte und auch ein schönes Foto gemacht habe dann hab ich Ihn wieder schwimmen lassen .... so mehr gibts diesmal nicht auch kein Foto das bringt eh nix..... also zerreisst euch noch ein wenig das maul darüber ob 35 min. oder nach 5 min. landen, ich weiss wie es war und fertig ....


----------



## zander55 (17. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen.

War von gestern Nachmittag bis heute Morgen am Wasser, Ziel immer noch der erste Karpfen in 2007.
Um 16 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an, schnell alles aufgebaut, Ruten ausgelegt und das Warten begann. Um 18 Uhr piepte auf einmal der Bissanzeiger meiner linken Rute, anhieb und am Wiederstand konnte ich gleich erkennen das es sich hier um irgendetwas kleines handeln musste und ein paar Sekunden Später konnte ich einen kleinen Karpfen an der Oberfläche erkenn. Immerhin 3 Pfund schwer und der erste Carp des Jahres. Durch diesen Fisch war ich jetzt sehr optimistisch gestimmt das auch noch ein zweiter beißen würde. So war es dann auch. Gegen 23 Uhr wurde ich durch einen Piepsenden Bissanzeiger geweckt. Nachdem ich Kontakt zum Fisch aufgenommen hatte, merkte ich sofort das, dass ein guter sein musste. Nach kurzen drill lag der Fisch dann im Kescher. Als ich den Kescher aus dem Wasser hob merkte ich erst wie groß der Fisch war, satte 31 Pfund, mein bis jetzt zweit größter Karpfen und neuer PB aus diesem Gewässer. 
Danach tat sich dann nichts mehr, was aber auch nicht schlimm war, da dies ein super Start in die neue Session war, und mich alle erfolglosen Session der letzten Wochen vergessen ließ.


----------



## Teo (17. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Brummer,#6:m

und gut beschrieben.....#6



wenns doch bei mir auch schon los gehen könnte.....:c:c

Warte noch eine Woche ab, dann gehts los.:vik:
Nach der Messe nächste Woche in Brandenburg.

CU


----------



## Pilkman (17. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Zander55

Supergeiler Fisch, meinen Glückwunsch! #6
Das nenne ich doch mal eine Saisoneröffnung nach Maß... :q


----------



## carp-kutte (17. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Zander55!!#h 

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch. So müssen Berichte unter dem Motto 
"Karpfenfänge 2007" aussehen#6 !!!!!!!!!

Schöne Grüsse Carp-kutte  und weiter so.


----------



## Humphfry (17. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Start in die Saison,meinen Glückwunsch.:m

Wie Teo schon gesagt hat,hast du es sehr schön beschrieben.

Es macht richtig Freude sowas zu lesen,obwohl man schon das Bild unten gesehen hat und sich schon für den Fänger freut,wie und wann er den Fisch gefangen hat.:vik:

Greetz und weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## argon08 (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich kamm etwas verspätet um 22 Uhr am Angelteich an . Daniel mit dem ich mich verabredet hatte sass schon gelangweilt und genervt dort ! Jo ich weiss ich bin Später als ich angekündigt hatte leider !! und noch bei der Begrüssung ging der pieper von Daniel los ein heftiger run !! Daniel setzte einen Anhieb und haste IHN ...........????
JA er hängt  . Ich gleich den Kescher geschnappt und das Ufer runter .Nach einem heftigen drill landete ein richtig grosser Carp im Kescher !! Ich hörte noch wie er murmelte : Bei der kälte hätte ich das gar nicht erwartet !!??
Ein ca 10 kg carp hatte seine meiskette genommen der Fisch war ganz knapp gehakt wir hatten richtig glück:m .NAch einem kurzen Foto termin gings wieder ab.........

Nachdem wir uns beruhigt hatten baute ich erst mal auf! zelt aufgebaut takel fertig montiert und ab ins element.
+- 0 Uhr wir waren am fachsimmpeln über Physik ein ganz kurzer piepser vom Bissanzeiger|kopfkrat und gleich noch einer . Wir an die ruten und beobachtet was da los ist#t .Ist da was reingeschwommen;+ .Nein wir hatten einen Fallbiss von einem ganz schlauen carp beim nächsten pieps gab es einen anhieb und er hing wirklich dran . Er wurde ohne Probleme direkt gedrillt es war ein kleiner von ca 3kg der keine chance hatte.(auch auf mais)
Jetzt sprach er es laut aus "das hätte ich bei der Kälte gar nicht erwartet " .
Irgendwann gingen wir schlafen . Am morgen es war schon Hell gab es erneut 2 kurze piepser ich mich aus meinem schlafsack raus gequält :r und geschaut wieder ein fallbiss aber diesmal hing nichts drann:v .gegen 9 Uhr bauten wir ab es war eine sehhhr erfolgreich nacht mit 2 schönen Fischen. Leider kann ich nur ein Foto von dem dicken Brummer anbieten da die anderen im dunkeln mit dem Händy nicht wirklich was geworden sind  

:vik:


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil!!! Super Fang ..ich habs ja gestern auch für 6-7Stunden probiert aber leider ohne erfolg..daher hut ab hehe


----------



## argon08 (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Danke 
für mich war es premiere deshalb doppelt cool!!


----------



## Popeye (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Zander 55
Schöner Fisch. Glückwunsch.


@ argon08
Schöner bericht. Toller fang.


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@argon:

auf hartmais oder süßen weichen mais gefangen??


----------



## Blackfoot (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Zander 55 macht da weiter,wo ER 06 aufgehört hat.Hut ab.#6 

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## DogTag (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Fische Leute!

War heute auch wieder unterwegs. Hat von heute früh ca. 8 Uhr bis um kurz nach 16 Uhr aus Eimern geschüttet, dazu noch Schnee

Kein einzigen Fisch gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen 

Um so schöner sind die Fische hier anzuschauen.


----------



## zander55 (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und Petri an argon08, schöner Karpfen.


----------



## argon08 (18. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> @argon:
> 
> auf hartmais oder süßen weichen mais gefangen??


 

die fische sind auf zuckermais aus der dose gefangen worden !

Ps: Das auf dem foto ist daniel mit seinem fang!


----------



## Hunter73 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So wollte auch noch mal was schreiben...
Bin grad wieder vom Angeln zurückgekommen und Schneider geblieben aber ich hatte heute morgen gegen 8 Uhr ein tolles feeling an meiner Rute ....
Also von Anfang an : Gestern oder sollte ich schon sagen vorgestern ( 18.03.) nachmittag hab ich mich mit meinem Kollegen an unserem Teich getroffen zum gemeinsamen Nachtangeln also erst mal alles verstaut auf unserem Bollerwagen und einmal fast rum um den Teich zu der Stelle die wir uns ausgeschaut hatten weil wir dort in letzter Zeit öfter Karpfen beim Sonnen und fressen beobachten konnten, dort angekommen erst mal Zelt aufgebaut und Feuer für nen wärmenden Tee angefacht, dann die Ruten soweit fertig gemacht das sie nur noch ausgebracht werden mussten aber es fehlten noch die Rod-pods also nach deren zusammemnbau und aufstellen konnten wir die Ruten endlich auswerfen die Schnur spannen und auf den ersten Biss bzw. Piepser der Bissanzeiger warten und dewr kam auch ziemlich schnell wir beide von unseren Stühlen hochgesprungen an die Ruten gegangen und ....nix absolut gar nix alles ruhig also wieder zurück zu unserem Tee so ging es die ganze Nacht durch, nichts kein piepser gar nicht bis heute morgen gegen 8 Uhr der Bissanzeiger aufschrillte und garnicht mehr aufhören wollte zu piepsen, also ein schöner biss und geiler Run, angeschlagen und gespürt das da ein SEHR heftiger Wiederstand gegen kam nun begann der Fisch die Schnur von der Rolle stetig zu nehmen ohne Chance einen Meter auf die Rolle zurückzubekommen nach kurzer Zeit war Ruhe eingekehrt "ER" stand wohl, naja hab ich nun versucht ihn heranzupumpen was mir dann auch mühsam gelang nach ich weiss nich wie langer Zeit bekamm ich endlich wieder ordentlich Schnur auf die Rolle und der Fisch leistete richtig Wiederstand ich stand nun auch schon bis zu den Knien im Wasser und bemerkte wie KALT es war ( ich glaube ich wurde zur Königin), als ich Ihn auf ca. 5 meter herangekurbelt hatte wird er sich seiner Lage bewusst geworden sein und machte wieder kehrt in richtung Seemitte und ich machte den grössten Fehler den ein Angler in der Situation nur machen kann, ich machte die Bremse weiter zu, es musste kommen wie es kommen musste......... "PATSCH" die schnur ist gerissen und der Fisch ist in diesem Kampf SIEGER geblieben.
Der Rest des Tages war dann ziemlich langweilig da nichts mehr gebissen hat und so sind wir denn heute Abend müde, Durchgefroren und etwas niedergeschlagen wieder nach Hause gefahren, aber ich wollte diesen Tag noch mal Revue passieren lassen und euch an MEINEM sche*** Fehler teilhaben lassen und euch das selbe leid ersparen.

Gruß
Hunter


----------



## smith1337 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mein Beileid!!! :cich hatte letztes Jahr eine ähnliche Situation. nur das bei mir herliches Wetter war, der Fisch (anscheinend) nicht so groß, ich ihn schon 2mal aus dem Schilf gepumpt habe und vor meinen Füßen sogar die Bremse noch mehr löste. und dennoch ist sie gerissen :c #q   :c

wenn sch..ße, dann sch..ße mit Schwung!!!


----------



## zander1203 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich war am 16.03 4 stunden bei uns am Vereinsgewässer angeln. Nachdem  ich drei tage immer ein wenig angefüttert hatte. 
Nach etwa  2 stunde  hate ich den ersten run de ich dann auch verwandeln konnte  wo ich nach dem anschlag merkte das es ein größerer ist und nach gut 5 minuten  lag er dann auf meiner matte. ein kollege  kam noch vorbei um mirbeim foto und wiegen zu helfen  er hatte  80 cm und 14,7 kg. und dann beim einpacken  kamm wieder ein Biss den ich auch nach kurzem drill auf der matte liegen hatte  von 70 cm  und 9,3 kg .
beide haben auf einen pop up boilie bebissen. 

PS: was mich hier ein wenig stört ist das einige Leute hier meinen das immer bei allem über andere herziehen müssen  könnt ihr das nicht mal unterlassen. Ihr könnt ja helfen und wenn jemand mal falsch macht  im das mitteilen aber nicht  immer über die Leute herziehen das ist sch.... oder meint ihr nicht. mfg marcel


----------



## Carphunter 76 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Zander.

Superschöner Schuppi ! Daumen hoch ! 
Habe heute meine ersten Murmeln gerollt für dieses Jahr. Mal sehen, was die so an Land bringen |supergri  

Weiter so !

Tilman


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

#6 Na das ist doch ein schöner Eier runder Oster Schuppi Petri Heil


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil zu den Traumfischen..die Kerlchen sehen wirklich gesund aus! gruß Chris


----------



## zander1203 (20. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den Traumfischen..die Kerlchen sehen wirklich gesund aus! gruß Chris



sind sie auch fange eigentlich nie welche  die verletzungen haben hier und da ist mal einer dabei dem ein oder zwei schuppen fehlen aber sonst sind  die immer top 
mfg marcel


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie siehts zur zeit aus?

gruß


----------



## Blackmax (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

bin noch in der vorfütterphase 
von donnerstag bis sonntag gehts dann raus. ich hoffe ich kann dann nur gutes berichten.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich geh am samstag mal wieder auf karpfen

gruß


----------



## Trout killer (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,
Komme gerade vom we fischen zurück Und was soll ich sagen eine solche session habe ich noch nie erlebt erst Schnee 5cm hoch dann Regen wie aus eimern und dann wieder Sonne Die Temperaturen waren auch der hammer erst 5grad nachts -1Grad und dann plötzlich wieder 10 Grad|kopfkrat Die Fische blieben nicht aus in der letzten nacht wo sich die Ausentemperatur anfing zu erwärmen fingen die Runs an erst einen Austeiger dann Fallbiss wo ich nicht verwerten konnte und dann heute morgen wieder ein Run nur diesmal war ich sieger|rolleyes was soll ich sagen ein wunder schöner Spiegelcarp eingesackt und wo es dann hell wurde Fotoschooting und bye bye carp#h war ein verücktes aber geiles we hoff ich erlebe mal wieder sowas#c 

Gruß Trout killer#h


----------



## Luigi 01 (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Klasse!

Was für ein super Fisch#6


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöner spiegler#6 

gruß


----------



## bennie (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ne ähnliche session hatten wir auch mal. schöner fisch


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Sind eigentlich weiche oder härtere Boilies besser?

gruß


----------



## JoFlash (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Riesen Fisch...Dickes Petri dazu...

In Zwei Wochen gehts bei mir los.. Bis dahin wird fleißig Boilies gekocht...

MFG,
Chris


----------



## Matze Lauer (25. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich weiche oder härtere Boilies besser?
> 
> gruß



Hier sollen eigentlich nur die Fangmeldungen/ Berichte oder Glückwünsche rein, solche Fragen lieber in einem anderen Thread bereden



Ansonten Petri zu dem Fisch, echt ein schöner Karpfen.

MfG...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ok dann mach ich halt neuen thread auf

gruß


----------



## wolf (26. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ... ein wunder schöner Spiegelcarp ...
> Gruß Trout killer#h



Moin,
ist das nicht sogar ein Leder?


----------



## Trout killer (26. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,
@wolf auf dem Bild sieht es aus als wäre es ein leder aber er hatte schon am rücken eine schuppenbildung.
War schon mal wieder einer los bei uns ist zur zeit wieder schönes wetter nächstes we gehts wieder raus !
Was laufen bei euch zur zeit für köder?Bei uns zur zeit ein Futterbett mit Milkiway und dazu noch eine hand voll mini balls unschlagbar dieses we werde ich es mit einem Hartmaisbett und und wodkabull minis versuchen dazu noch eine selber entwickelter alkoholdip und dann kann es los gehen!


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hehe nöchstes we endlich wieder ne fette session ..


----------



## zander55 (27. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Einen super Fisch haste da gefangen Trout killer, petri.

War letzte Nacht am See und konnte einen Karpfen fangen. Leider musste ich um 6 Uhr einpacken, weil ich zur Arbeit musste, sonst hätte ich bestimmt noch einen gefangen, weil hier die Karpfen sehr gut kurz nach Sonnenaufgang beißen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mein erster knubbel seit zwei jahren


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wieso klappt das mit dem bild nicht???
kann man jedes bild nur einmal laden???---kann mir das jmd sagen??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> wieso klappt das mit dem bild nicht???
> kann man jedes bild nur einmal laden???---kann mir das jmd sagen??


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1522430#post1522430

taataa!!
guckst du hiääär!


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jaja mhh da klappt es aber hier nicht


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> wieso klappt das mit dem bild nicht???
> kann man jedes bild nur einmal laden???---kann mir das jmd sagen??


 
jooohooo, war zmindest bei mir auch so   

grüße

mirco


----------



## Blackmax (31. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie versprochen mein kurzes statement:
leider negativ  von donnertstag bis samstag draußen gewesen. genau vor diesen im wasser liegenden baum gefischt. einen run konnte ich verbuchen, jedoch konnte sich der kerl schnell genug in die äste retten - ausgestiegen.
egal. hauptsache, sie sind aktiv. nächstes wochenende gehts wieder raus.

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/8915/dscf6164yx1.jpg


----------



## JamesFish007 (31. März 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Erster Karpfen 2007 
9°C Wassertemperatur
59 cm bei 3,7 kg
Futterborb+ Hakenköder 3 Maiskörner
wieder in sein Element entlassen

mfG Jochen


----------



## KaiAllround (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Habe es gestern auch ma probiert, habe aber leider nur eine 35 Schleie gefangen und einen kleine Satzkarpfen....


----------



## nExX (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hehe richtig is doch egal, i glaub a jeder angler rechnet selber gern an pfund mehr auf sein fisch, wenn er angaben zum gewicht macht ner... ;-) unser anglerlatein ;-) aba muss au zugeben, dass ich bis jetz noch keinen 15 pfünder gefangen hab, der 35 min zum drilln durchhält! muss dann wohl a powerfisch gewesen sein! ;-) haut rein petri heil



lol ich depp sry. bin aber glaub bissl spät mit dem post, wenn ihr wissen wollt was ich damit mein müsst irgendwo auf seite 11 stehn! *Gg* sry! ;-)


----------



## KaiAllround (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi,

Naja bei mir war es ein 17 1/2 Pfünder an einer Spinnrute Wurfgewicht 10-30gramm und na 20 schnur Drilldauer ca. eine Stunde oder so....:m


----------



## Veit (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

*Erster Saalekarpfen 2007*

Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Tagen aufgrund einer fiesen Grippe leider nicht angeln konnte, gings mir heute endlich wieder ein bisschen besser und ich packe die Chance beim Schopf an der Saale das wunderschöne Wetter zu genießen, natürlich inklusive Angelgerät. 
Gegen 9 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an und fütterte erstmal ein paar Hände getrocknete Frolicringe an. Danach kamen zwei Grundruten mit Frolic an der Festbleimontage an den Futterplatz. Gerade hatte ich es mir in meinem Stuhl richtig gemütlich gemacht, das sang auch schon der erste Bissanzeiger sein Lied und Döbel Nummer 1 landete kurz drauf im Kescher. Die Dickköpfe waren wiedermal sehr hungrig, so dass bis ca. 12 Uhr rund 15 Stück ihrer Art einen kurzen Landgang antraten. Zumeist waren sie 40 bis 45 cm lang, der Größte maß 54 cm.




Obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich nachgefüttert hatte, ließ das Beißen plötzlich aprupt nach. Mich störte es nicht weiter, denn ich hatte ja den Platz an der Sonne und es war einfach schön nach dem Aufenthalt im Krankenbett das schöne Wetter zu genießen. Gegen 13 Uhr weckte mich mein Bissanzeiger dann aber doch wieder. In kleinen Rucken wurde die Schnur vom Freilauf gezogen. Sah alles wieder nach einem Döbel aus, doch nach dem Anhieb kam mir der Widerstand am anderen Ende verdächtig stark vor. Sollte das etwa der erste Karpfen des Jahres sein? Einen hatte ich im Februar beim Spinnfischen zwar schon von außen gehakt, aber der zählt für mich nicht wirklich. Tatsächlich war es ein schöner, aber noch etwas wintermüder Schuppi von genau 70 cm, denn bereits nach drei Minuten hatte ich ihn im Kescher. Nach dem Foto durfte der Karpfen wieder schwimmen. 




Ich war restlos zufrieden mit diesem Angeltag an der Saale und zog dann gegen 14 Uhr wieder von dannen, zumal es mit dem Beißen jetzt auch endgültig vorbei war.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Veit. #6  Echt geiler Karpfen.

Ich hab es heute auch mal Probiert, bin aber leider ohne einen Biss nach hause gegangen. #q


----------



## zander55 (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Veit, schöner Karpfen!

Konnte heute einen Schuppi von 8 Pfund auf Selfmade Fischboilie fangen. Als ich schon die hälfte eingepackt hatte und auch alle restlichen Boilies die ich noch überhatte gefüttert hab gab es noch einen Run. Leider verlor ich den Fisch vor einem ins Wasser gestützten Baum und Weiterangeln war auch nicht mehr da ich keine Köder mehr hatte... 
Nächste Woche geht es wieder los!


----------



## nExX (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Naja bei mir war es ein 17 1/2 Pfünder an einer Spinnrute Wurfgewicht 10-30gramm und na 20 schnur Drilldauer ca. eine Stunde oder so....:m


 


hehe na gut, des dann vllt etwas anderes, bekannter von mir hatt beim hegefischen bei uns in der nähe mitgemacht also wollt nur auf weißfische mit 0.2er schnur hatt dann aber dummerweiße nen 21 pfünder drann gehabt, ganz blöd war auch auch, dass des vorfach 0,18 hatte, noja 1,5 stunden dann war er draußen


----------



## paul188 (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War heute bei diesem super Wetter für 4 Stunden am Rhein gewesen. Ich hatte es eigentlich auf Barben abgesehen. Doch gefangen habe ich keine. Dafür aber meinen ersten richtigen Rheinkarpfen.
Ein dickes Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## Veit (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Paul: Klasse Karpfeneinstand am Rhein! Petri!
@ Zander55: Vielen Dank und ein Petri auch an die zum Fang!


----------



## Trout killer (1. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den schönen fischen!
War auch wieder los denoch blos eine nacht aber wieder ein guter fisch das wetter diesmal auch ein bischen besser aber starker wind boot fahren wäre zu anstrengend gewesen!darauf hin legte ich meine ruten einige meter vom ufer aus ab da der see wie eine badewanne ist war dort auch eine gute kante bischen hartmais und dazu noch miniballs und noch selfmade dip und es konnte los gehen tagsüber null dann gegen halbdrei morgens weckte mich der funk und ein guter carp war wieder im kescher|rolleyes im ganzen ein schönes frühjarfischen


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## surfer93 (2. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hab samstag einen bericht auf dmax über erdbeeren zum karpfenangeln gesehen... 
und natürlich wurde das heute beim bekannten am teich gleich ausprobiert... ich hab mit zwei ruten gefischt.. 1ne mit mais und eine mit erdbeeren.. ergebniss: 2 auf mais und 3 auf erdbeeren... schein ganz gut zu funktionieren.. hbat ihr mit erdbeeren schon erfahrung?!?...


----------



## angelarne (2. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo. Ich wollte noch meinen ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr vom Montag vor zwei Wochen, den 19.3.2007 reinstellen. War der einzige von dreien, den ich fotografieren konnte. Nach dem ersten war der Handyakku alle. #c

Der oder besser die Kollegin hatte 63cm und wog gut 7 Pfund. Zwar kein Riese, wie die anderen tollen Fänge hier aber immerhin....ein guter Anfang....:m


----------



## angelarne (2. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Matt Hayes, der Gute war das mit den Erdbeeren, stimmts?
Selber noch nicht ausprobiert aber mach doch mal nen neuen Thread darüber auf.


----------



## bodenseepeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Letzten Donnerstag, von 18-19Uhr mit Dosenmais losgewesen. Wollte eigentlich nur die Seele nach dem Arbeitstag baumeln lassen. Aber auch in der Freizeit - Stress pur!

Ein Schuppi von etwa 4 Pfund hat die Angelsaison für mich eingeläutet. Was will ich mehr? Mich hat´s gefreutund den Karpfen sicher auch. Denn der war - als Dankeschön für den Saisonstart - unheimlich glitschig.

Schwupps, weg war er....


----------



## KaiAllround (2. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Petri an alle die in den letzten Tagen was gefangen haben...
@surfer93: Angelst du nur mit einer Erdbeere? Geht das? Und mit welcher Montage?


----------



## surfer93 (3. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also bei dem bericht wurd es mit einer ganzen erdbeere am haar gezeigt.. hab ich auch noch probiert nachher.. aber da die karpfen an die oberfläche kamen(weiß auch nicht warum) und ich wusste das die karpfen dort im see eher klein sind.. (höchsten 6-8pfund) hab ich nur ein kleines stück genommen... hab sehr früh angeschlagen weil cih nicht unbedingt wollte dass ich einen fisch mitnehmen muss.. weil die ja doch noch ein bisschen klein sind.. und so hab ich noch 3 aussteiger im drill gehabt.. auch auf erdbeere...


----------



## KaiAllround (3. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Ok! Danke#6  werde es mal probieren....


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (3. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War heute mit meinem Angelkollegen auch wieder am See wollten eigentlich mit unseren 2.40 Meter Tele Ruten mit der 8 Gr Pose paar ReFos fangen aber irgendwie haben wir dann umgebaut, Hauptschnur->Wirbel->Vorfach, 2-3 1 Gramm Klemmblei drauf ne Maiskette auf den Haken und nur so 4-5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt ausgelegt, paar Hände Dosenmais nachgefüttert,bisschen Frolic und Forellenfutter raus und es konnte losgehen! Resultat: 6 Karpfen nach ca. 4 Stunden, alle zwischen 3 und 6 Pfund, 4 Schuppis und 2 Spiegler wurden alle released, keine Riesen aber ein Anfang, und imo gut dafür das die Wasserschweinchen anfangs gar nicht geplant waren und wir mit dem bisschen Tackle was wir mithatten so gut improvisieren konnten :vik: 

Paar Handy Pics hätte ich noch aber denke die Kleinen muss ich hier jetzt nicht unbedingt präsentieren |rolleyes 



GreeZ  Toller Hecht


----------



## SteffenG (3. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So das ist eminer erster Fisch für dieses Jahr hatte ca 16 Pfd. Biß auf ein Frolic um ca. 12:30 ich hoffe es werden noch größere Folgen !
Mfg steffen


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (3. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> So das ist eminer erster Fisch für dieses Jahr hatte ca 16 Pfd. ...
> Mfg steffen


 

Bin ich besoffen oder sieht der Schuppi nur halb so schwer aus wie du sein Gewicht angibst? ... |uhoh: 

Naja ich möchte keinen Streit anfangen... Trotzdem Petri Heil zum ersten Rüssler ´07 !!!:vik: 



GreeZ  Toller Hecht


----------



## Pette (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht!

hatte letztens selber 2 x 5 Pfund gelandet!
die waren ähnlich groß/dick wie dieser hier!

naja! ist ja auch egal!


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gott oh Gott:r 

da könnt ich ja :v wenn hier schon wieder Gewichte angezweifelt werden.

Geht doch einfach selber angeln und denkt euch euren Teil...

Das ging mir letztes Jahr schon auf den Keks!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Pike79 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Prologic

Genau... bloß nichts anzweifeln, damit jeder Hans Wurst weiterhin seine Fische größer lügen darf, oder?

Es ist in der Karpfenanglerwelt scheinbar nicht möglich dieses größer, schwerer, besser aus den Köpfen zu verbannen!

Macht es ihn jetzt zu einem tolleren Menschen, indem er ein paar Pfunde draufgelogen hat?

Der Schuppi hat zwischen 10 u. 12 Pfund... nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Sollte ich falsch liegen, möge mich augenblicklich der Schlag treffen!


----------



## SteffenG (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

warum sollte ich den fisch schwerer machen als er ist es waren genau 8 kilo ihr müsst es ja nicht glauben was solls aber warum solte ich sowas schreiben ich versteh manche einfach nciht aber egal !!!!


----------



## Pilkman (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Oooch mööönsch, Jungs... |rolleyes 

... dann klemmt Euch doch die Gewichtsangaben und achtet auf den Fang. 

Wer halbwegs Ahnung von Fischgrößen hat und schon diverse Fänge aus der Praxis kennt, kann doch sehen, in welcher Gewichtsklasse der jeweilige Fisch ungefähr gelegen hat.

Fische größer machen als sie real waren ist albern, aber dieses Diskutiere und Angefeinde ist genauso nervig und nicht gerade förderlich für ein angenehmes Boardklima.


----------



## Lucius (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Word!#6


----------



## Pike79 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Wer halbwegs Ahnung von Fischgrößen hat und schon diverse Fänge aus der Praxis kennt, kann doch sehen, in welcher Gewichtsklasse der jeweilige Fisch ungefähr gelegen hat.


 
Das ist es ja gerade, was mich stört!
Für wie doof will man mich hier eigentlich verkaufen?

Mfg, Markus


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich sagte doch ich will hier keinen Streit anfangen, aber der Karpfen auf dem Bild sieht halt nicht aus wie 8 Kilo Gramm sondern wie 8 Pfund fertig aus Amen PUNKT das ist meine Meinung und das sagen mir meine Augen und mit dieser Meinung bin ich sicherlich nicht alleine |evil: 

Am besten jeder hält jetzt die Klappe und Keiner schreibt mehr was zu dem Thema sondern widmen wir uns wieder dem wesentlichen in diesem Trööt, den Karpfenfängen #6 



GreeZ  Toller Hecht


----------



## fisch2080 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wenn jemand seine Fische größer oder schwehrer macht, soll er doch... ich gehe hier in diesen Thread um mir Fotos an zu sehen und Berichte zu lesen. Nur wenn man hier jedesmal mehrere Seiten blättern muß um das zu sehen was man sehen möchte machts irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr... P.S. wenn euch selber das Gewicht und die Größe egal sind warum diskutiert ihr jedesmal darüber und wenn ihr das müßt macht doch bitte nen eigenen Thread dafür (z.B Gewicht- und Größen-Diskussionsthread). Ach übrigens wenn ihr wirklich überzeugt seid das einer seine Fische größer und schwehrer macht schenkt ihm lieber gar keine Beachtung denn das ist es was solche Leute wollen... An den Fänger dieses diskutierten Karpfens ob 10 oder 16 Pfund es ist ein schöner Schuppi und man kann nur hoffen das der mit 30 Pfund auch noch mal beist.

:vik:


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



fisch2080 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand seine Fische größer oder schwehrer macht, soll er doch... ich gehe hier in diesen Thread um mir Fotos an zu sehen und Berichte zu lesen. Nur wenn man hier jedesmal mehrere Seiten blättern muß um das zu sehen was man sehen möchte machts irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr... P.S. wenn euch selber das Gewicht und die Größe egal sind warum diskutiert ihr jedesmal darüber und wenn ihr das müßt macht doch bitte nen eigenen Thread dafür (z.B Gewicht- und Größen-Diskussionsthread). Ach übrigens wenn ihr wirklich überzeugt seid das einer seine Fische größer und schwehrer macht schenkt ihm lieber gar keine Beachtung denn das ist es was solche Leute wollen... An den Fänger dieses diskutierten Karpfens ob 10 oder 16 Pfund es ist ein schöner Schuppi und man kann nur hoffen das der mit 30 Pfund auch noch mal beist.
> 
> :vik:


 

Nein sry sowas kann ich nicht stehen lassen, wollte ja eigentlich auch nur daraufhinweisen und indirekt fragen ob er sich mit seiner Gewichtsangabe vllt. vertippt hat aber anscheinend ist er Felsenfest davon überzeugt das der Karpfen 16 Pfund hat #c
Wie auch immer, nochmal Petri Heil an dich SteffenG wünsche dir noch viele Rüssler in der Saison 2007 :vik: 



GreeZ  Toller Hecht


----------



## Pette (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

einfach nur kopfschüttel...


----------



## Kuschi777 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Machts doch ganz einfach.

Stellt eure Bilder rein schreibt nen Bericht dazu.
Und lasst die gewichtsangaben weg.
So gibt es keine Diskussionen und jeder kann sich seinen teil dazu denken.
So werd ichs in Zukunft auch machn weil mich das ganze gestreite im die Gewichtsangabn ankotzt.
Und auserdem wenn einer den Fisch richtig halten kann und das Bild am PC noch ein bisschen bearbeitet kann man aus nem 10Pfd. leicht nen 20-25Pfünder machn.



Gruß

Flo


----------



## falter78 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie entspannt manch einer ne Kiste Bier im Hocken mit ausgestreckten Armen halten kann...

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage. Warum wiegt ihr die Fische eigentlich wenn ihr sie sowieso zurücksetzt, wovon ich hier überwiegend ausgehe? Schönes Foto und gut ist. 

Also so lange ich kein Schwein an der Angel habe und es sein könnte, dass ich gerade den Weltrekord (liegt glaub ich bei knapp 40 Kilo oder?) aufgestellt habe, interessiert mich das Gewicht eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Ich erfreue mich am Bild wenn es bei mir auf der Arbeit im Bildschirmschoner auftaucht und gut ist. Ob der Karpfen 10, 15 oder 20 Kilo wiegt ist doch völlig egal. Wenn er kapital ist, freut man sich umso mehr und das mache ich an der Größe fest. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Fische bestimmt auch freut, wenn sie nach einem Schnappschuss schnellstmöglich zurück ins Wasser kommen und sich von den Strapazen erholen können.

Letztens bin ich wieder gefragt worden, warum ich versuche große Karpfen zu fangen, wenn ich sie sowieso wieder zurücksetze. Da musste ich ehrlich gesagt lange überlegen und außer dem Jagdtrieb, dem Austüfteln der Strategie, der Vorfreude und dem Spaß sind mir keine Argumente auf die Schnelle eingefallen. Und da das so ist, geht der Fisch bei mir so schnell wie möglich zurück und zwar ohne vorher in irgendeinem Wiegesack oder was weiß ich was es da alles gibt eingeklemmt gewesen zu sein. Am besten noch die ganze Nach gehältert, weil man im Dunkeln nicht die Waage ablesen konnte #d


----------



## rubbl 90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so schluss mit dem streit, neue bilder!   

nummer 1:               11 pfund
nummer 2:               15 pfund
nummer 3 und 4:       16 und 22 pfund



mfg,   manu   :vik: 

ps: bitte keinen streit um die gewichtsangaben mehr! #h


----------



## rubbl 90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das auto nach dem einladen und das futter! |wavey:


----------



## Tomalion (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bei all den Fänge komme ich mir ganz bvor.  
Hab 3 Tage geangelt und nichts gefangen bzw. beide nichts, wir waren zu zweit. Könnte aber auch an der starken Verkrautung des Sees gelegen haben. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fänger


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Tolle Fische!#h 

War es denn bei Euch schon so warm;+


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Echt tolle Fische. #6 

Jetzt schon barfuss durch die Gegend laufen, wäre mir ein bissel zu kalt. |supergri


----------



## rubbl 90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@lugi 01

das wetter war der hammer! bin den ganzen tag in kurzer hose, t-shirt und mit sonnenbrille rumgelaufen! hab leider schon mein ersten sonnenbrand (sonnencreme vergessen!) :g 

hier noch der erfolg beim feedern!


----------



## Ronen (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> dass ich gerade den Weltrekord (liegt glaub ich bei knapp 40 Kilo oder?)



Am 25. Oktober 2005 wurde durch den Fang eines 34,65 kg schweren Schuppenkarpfens an einem deutschen Baggersee ein neuer Weltrekord für diese Zuchtform aufgestellt. Der Weltrekord für Spiegelkarpfen liegt bei 37,65 kg, ebenfalls aus dem Jahre 2005, aufgestellt an einem See in Frankreich.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil rubbl 90 Bildschöne Karpfen!

Gestern war es bei und auch Affen heiß so das ich am liebsten im See ne Runde gschwommen wäre und heut? 5 Grad und es hat geregnet  |uhoh: 

Naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag ....


GreeZ   Toller Hecht


----------



## addicted (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wikipedia weiss nicht immer alles, bzw. ist up to date... #6


----------



## w3azle (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri euch erfolgreichen hunters 

will auch endlich karpfen fangen die größer als 40 oder 50 cm sind.
aber petrus meints da nicht so gut mit mir....

mir kann ja mal einer nen tipp geben, wie ich inner elbe ohne tonnenweise mais reinzuhauen nen karpfen fangen kann....
oder irgendwo anders in sachsen-anhalt....

gruß


----------



## Matze Lauer (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So,
Nun scheinen sich ja alle wieder beruhigt zu haben und ich kann sowohl das Thema Abhakmatte als auch das neuste Lieblingsstreitthema as Gewicht umgehen ,da alle Fische die auf dem Boden sind auf einer Abhakmatte liegen und der Rest in den Armen der Fänger, außerdem habe ich fürs Gewicht drei Zeugen, die mich mit Adresse angeben kann falls jemand Langeweile hat|supergri|supergri|supergri.

So nun der Bericht:
Am Freitag begannen bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein endlich die Ferien und die erste Session 2007 konnte nach drei Tagen anfüttern gestartet werden.
Wir waren eine Gruppe von 4 Leuten, allerdings gingen wir nicht mit sehr hohen Erwartungen ans Wasser, da wir viel neues ausprobieren wollten und auch noch nie im Frühjahr an der gefütterten Stelle gefischt hatten.

Gegen 18:00 Uhr trafen alle ein und das Tackle wurde zum Platz geschleppt:e:e:e
Um 19:30 Uhr waren die Angeln im Wasser ,Bissanzeiger "scharf" und man konnte Ruhe einkehren lassen, die erste Ravioli wurde sehr professionell aufgemacht|supergri.
Um ca. 22:45 Uhr kam dann der erste Biss und der erste Karpfenrun begann#6.
Nach kurzer Zeit war Flos Karpfen an Land, Abhakmatte wurde eingeweiht und er biss, wie an unserem Gewässer üblich auf einer am Haar angebotenen Maiskette.Wir waren alle positiv übberrascht und mit 12 Pfund war der Karpfen an unserem Gewässer guter Durchschnitt, die erste Nacht kam und das mit ziemlicher Kälte. Gut das der Überwurf fürs Zelt zu Hause lag:vik:, sodass man froh war als die ersten Sonnenstrahlen den Samstag anbrechen ließen und um ziemlich genau 8:30 Uhr holte uns mein Bissanzeiger aus den Schlafsäcken.
Der Anschlag passte und nach kurzem Drill lag der kleine 7 Pfund Carp auf der Abhakmatte, es war früh am Tag deshalb entschuldigt bitte die Mütze im Gesicht
Besonders erfreulich war, dass er auf einen Pop-up biss, denn bei uns wurde noch nie mit Boilies gefischt und wir sind grade dabei die Fische daran zu gewöhnen.
Am Tag tat sich ,wie es leider immer der Fall war überhaupt nichts, falls dafür jemand eine Erklärung hat immer her damit#6.Wir vertrieben uns die Zeit mit Binden von Rigs oder sonstigen Beschäftigungen, erstaunlich war das um 8:00 (!!) Uhr Eis auf der Abhakmatte war, obwohl es doch am Tag sehr, sehr warm war und man mit T-Shirt rumlaufen konnte.
Am Ende des Samstages, bevor wir uns in die Schlafsäcke legten ,biss bei mir ein schöner 16 Pfünder, der uns alle gut gelaunt in die Schlafsäcke stiegen ließ.
Am Sonntag biss , wie sollte es anders sein, um 8:00 uhr ein 17 Pfünder bei Flo, der ein recht starker Fisch an unserem Gewässer ist.Wieder mussten wir den ganzen tag verharren bis Jan
dann um ca 2:00 Uhr am Montag seinen ersten Run bekam, der mit einem 10 Pfund Karpfen endete.
Sein erster Karpfen, daher war auch dieser Fische ein Grund zur Freude.
Nächsten Morgen , natürlich wieder um 8:00 Uhr , kurbelte Jan einen 16 Pfünder an Land , der wie auch sein Anderer auf Mais biss, der Fische war der letzte und Mike blieb leider Schneider, denn die letzten beiden Tage schienen die Karpfen erkannt zu haben, dass der Futterplatz Gefahr beherbergt und ließen sich nicht mehr an den Haken kriegen.
Insgesamt war es einer sehr schöne erste Session , doch jetzt freu ich mich auch schon auf das Bett in meinem Zimmer und morgen kein Bissanzeiger um 8 Uhr:m

Insgesamt:6 Fische
5 Mais( 3 Vanilliemais, 2 Natural)
1 Boilie (Pop-up Erdbeere)


Die Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge des Berichtes angeordnet.

Ich Hoffe meine Rechtschreibung ist akzeptabel und der Bericht war gut zu lesen.
MfG Matze
Ps: Die nächsten 3 Bilder im nächsten Post​


----------



## Matze Lauer (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hier die anderen 3 Bilder, hoffe euch gefällt es#h​


----------



## w3azle (4. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

top!
geiler bericht und tolle fänge!!
is das nen kanal wo ihr wart?
oder is der see da so eng?


----------



## Matze Lauer (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das ist ein kleiner stillgelegter Kanal.
Dumm nur das man verdamnmt schnell an der Rute sein muss, damit der Fisch nicht schon im Busch verschwunden ist:q|gr:.

MfG...​


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Matze Lauer

Hat Spaß gemacht, Deinen Bericht zu lesen... #6

Petri Heil zu Euren Fängen!


----------



## pico10 (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

toller bericht und tolle fänge.
glückwunsch.
anglt ihr denn mit hartmais? 
und wie habt ihr den vanille-mais gemacht ( beim quellen dazu gatan, beim kochen oder einfach in die dose)?
kannst noch was zum flovour sagen?
will nämlich morgen auch los.
danke 
petri


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Absolut Top..


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Matze Lauer
Echt toller Bericht und Petri zu den Fängen. #6


----------



## Matze Lauer (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ist ja eigentlich off-topic aber naja:

Da wir, wie auf den Bilder zu erkennen, an einem sehr kleinem Gewässer angeln, müssen wir nicht sehr viel füttern deshalb haben wir (noch) kein Hartmais.Wir füttern mit Dosenmais, Kichererbsen und Boilies (Erdbeer, Tuttifrutti und Vanille). Der Mais den wir dann am Haar anbieten ist von Quantum und nennt sich Cyber sweet Mais oder so ähnlich.
Den gibts dann in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtung. Ein so ein Döschen kostet 2,99€ und man kann doch recht oft den Haken neu damit bestücken. Hartmais verwenden wir ebenfalls aus dem Grund, dass wir nicht wissen wie wir die Flavour hinzugeben sollen nicht.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
MfG...​


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war gestern abend mit nem kollegen auf karpfen los.nebenbei fischte ich noch bissle mit der winkelpicker mit nem 10er haken an nem 18er vorfach.beködert mit einem maiskorn.so wie es der zufall wollte biss genau dort der erste karpfen der saison.nach eher unspektakulären drill kahm ein schöner spiegler von 71cm und 11pfund zum vorschein.irgendwie hat der echt mies gekämpft für die grösse an der winkelpicker.liegt wohl am kalten wasser oder?kurz darauf bekahm ich auf die winkelpicker noch einen heftigen biss,und die rute wurde fast vom steg gerissen.zuerst rechnete ich mit dem nächsten karpfen.aber als ich sah was zum vorschein kahm staunte ich nich schlecht.nen hecht hat das liegende maiskorn genommen:q.schnell wurde der hecht vom haken befreit und natürlich wieder schonend in sein element entlassen.kurz darauf konnte auch mein genervter kollege der zurzeit mit  vertüddelungen zu kämpfen hatte einen biss verzeichnen.zum vorschein kahm nen 62cm karpfen.war echt nen schöner start in die carp saison 2007.heut abend wirds wohl wieder los gehen.und diesmal wird auch die cam mitgenommen:q.


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



fantazia schrieb:


> der erste karpfen der saison.nach eher unspektakulären drill kahm ein schöner spiegler von 71cm und 11pfund zum vorschein.irgendwie hat der echt mies gekämpft für die grösse an der winkelpicker.liegt wohl am kalten wasser oder?


 
ja konnte ich bei meinem ersten 07'er auch beobachten..bei uns lag die Wassertemperatur bei 9,5°C ..mmh #h


----------



## bennie (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

danke für die schönen bilder und berichte ihr alle!


----------



## nExX (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo und ab morgen steh ich auch mit meinem ersten fisch, (hab zwar scho a karausche gefangen aber des währs fast net wert für eine karaushe von 600 gramm einen bericht zu schreiben), drinne  *g* hoffentlich....echt schöne berichte top!


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war heute nochmal mitn kollegen los.ich hatte diesmal leider kein glück.dafür konnte mein kollege einen karpfen landen.einer is ihm noch ausgeschlitzt.köder warn wie gestern wieder mais.diesmal war auch die cam dabei.

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/2982/0000338nb3.jpg


----------



## Pette (6. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri heil!

schöner spiegelkarpfen


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Klasse Berichte ...schöne Fische..Petri Heil an die Fänger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carp-kutte (8. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*







 Mein erster Schuppi aus meinen Stammsee 72cm, 12 Pfund!!
Gefangen am 7.4.07 gegen 17 Uhr.Etwas unglücklich gehalten und fotografiert, aber was will man machen wenn man allein ist.

Schöne Grüsse carp-kutte#h


----------



## Pette (8. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

unter dem link sieht man kein bild....


----------



## Dlord (8. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
so nun muss ich hier auch mal posten. erstmal meinen glückwunsch an die anderen angler wo schon nen karpfen fangen konnten. 

bei mir war es erst gestern soweit *g* - mein erster karpfen 2007 - ca. 11 Pfund - 57 cm lang. 
gefangen wurde der fisch im breitengüssbacher baggerloch(bamberg) auf pellets. 

so nun allen noch ein schönes osterfest und petri heil !

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/7621/07042006og3.jpg


----------



## Matze Lauer (8. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den fängen, auch wenn man ein Bild nicht sieht.
Schöner Fisch, der den man denn sieht|supergri.

MfG...​


----------



## carp-kutte (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*





Hier mein nachgereichtes Foto ich hoffe es funktioniert jetzt!?


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Der link zu dem Bild geht au net^^


----------



## carp-kutte (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/1579/07042007beetssee72cm101bj1.jpg
Und ist es jetzt zu sehen?!


----------



## Gloin (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jepp!:m
petri zu dem schönen schuppi!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jep...Petri, zu den schönen Schuppi:vik:


----------



## Pette (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo jetzt geht es!

schöner karpfen!

dickes petri auch von mir


----------



## SteffenG (9. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so war heute wieder am wasser gesultat ein schöner spiegler und nen schuppi nciht gard die größten aber schön sind sie !!!!


----------



## KaiAllround (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Petri zu den schönen fängen:m


----------



## Matze Lauer (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische:m​


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Schöne Fische:m​


 
auf jeden !


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So Leute ich war auch draussen ... Hier ein Bild vom 30er.

#h











Grüßle


----------



## KaiAllround (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Schöner Fisch#6

Fettes Petri:m


----------



## JoFlash (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Sehr schöner Fisch. Dickes Petri.
Wäre interessant bei allen Fängen den Köder und die Uhrzeit zu wissen. Vielleicht zeichnet sich irgendeine Tendenz zu dieser Jahreszeit ab, auch wenn das ja eigentlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein soll. Mal sehen..

MFG,

Chris


----------



## Manni1980 (10. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

gestern war ich endlich mal wieder am Wasser und es hat sich gelohnt. Ich konnte ingesamt 7 Karpfen zwischen 13-25Pfund auf die Matte legen. Die Fische waren in sehr guter Verfassung und gut genährt. Konnte alle auf meinen Eigenbau Boilie (sehr würziger Birdy-Fisch-Mix mit Knobi) fangen. Die Boilies wurden als 16er Doppelwopper angeboten.

Morgen geht es wieder ans Wasser, mal sehen ob es nochmal so gut läuft.

Gruss

Manuel

Edit: Kann leider momentan keine Bilder anhängen!


----------



## Teo (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Manni,

Petri, zu den Fischen. #6 Haben ja echt gut gebissen.
In was für einem Gewässer hast du geangelt??
Fluß, Baggersee, Tümpel?

Wie hast du den Knobi in deinem Mix mit eingebracht?

Gruß, der teo:m


----------



## spinney (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

alle achtung was ihr 2007 schon wieder an land zieht!! :q


----------



## Martin1247 (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin,
habe jetzt auch meine erste Sitzung hinter mir. Neues Gewässer neues Glück???
Leider wollten nur die Satzigen beißen. 7 und 8 Pfund auf zwei 20er Murmeln. Aber ich habe meine ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr.


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na dann petri an alle fänger:m.nacher um 16uhr gehts mitn kollegen wieder los.mal gucken obs immer noch so läuft wie bei den vorherigen sessions.


----------



## Matze Lauer (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wir gehen heute auch wieder los, allerdings hauptsächlich auf Schlei, aber da kommen ja meistens auch Karpfen bei raus 

MfG Matze​


----------



## Trout killer (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,
Komme gerade von ner zwei Tages sesion zurück diesmal herlich warmes Wetter kein wind gar nichts sonne pur und genug zeit zum carphunting am see angekommen erst mal stellen suche ich wurde gleich fündig und legte eine an eine Schilfkante mit ca 1.80cm wassertiefe mit Selfmade gaintfischpinkbull boilie und hartmais tepich ab und die andere auf 3metern wasser tiefe mit Tigernut und Hemppellets am ufer wieder angekommen erst mal dome aufbauen usw dann erst mal grillen erster tag und nacht nichts dann am nächsten morgen gegen 7 uhr heulte mir die funkbox ins ohr raus und anhieb nach ca. 10minütigem drill mit boot da der carp wohl ein Schilfsegler war landete ein schöner Schuppi im landing net am ufer zurück Fotocasting und bye bye carp die nächsten stunden lief nichts mehr trotdem eine schöne sesion:k 

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Jockel13883 (11. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Trout killer: schonmal was von Satzzeichen oder Grammatik gehört?


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@trout killer
Es ist erstaunlich wie weit die Vegetation bei euch schon ist, im April.|kopfkrat 
Auf dem Foto ist alles so grün wie im Spätfrühling, oder Sommer.
Deine Kleidung so luftig und sommerlich, die Pflanzen sind schon so hoch.....wo wohnst oder besser angelst Du denn?

Irgendwie kommt mir das alles ziemlich "Spanisch" vor.#d #d #d 
Ansonsten etri Heil und träum was schönes.
Uwe


----------



## Ronen (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Es ist erstaunlich wie weit die Vegetation bei euch schon ist, im April.



War gerade das gleiche am schreiben  !


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> @Trout killer: schonmal was von Satzzeichen oder Grammatik gehört?


Jau, sehr,sehr anstrengend so ein Gestammel zu lesen und dann das Sommerfoto von diesem Jahr. .. |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat #d |abgelehn |peinlich vieleicht zuviel #g ?????:vik:


----------



## Kuschi777 (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich bin mir fast sicher das der Carp nicht heuer gefangen würde, 
denn wo bitte schön in Germany ist das Gras schon 50-70cm hoch?
Bei uns auf den wiesn ist es noch sehr sehr niedrig.



|peinlich |peinlich


----------



## Ronen (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Ich bin mir fast sicher das der Carp nicht heuer gefangen würde,
> denn wo bitte schön in Germany ist das Gras schon 50-70cm hoch?
> Bei uns auf den wiesn ist es noch sehr sehr niedrig.



Es gibt sicher ne ganz plausible Erklärung für alles. Vielleicht war es ja auch nicht in Deutschland...wer weiss!

Aber es ist ja nen Karpfenfänge Thread...und diese dürfen jetzt auch weiter zum Besten gegeben werden bevor jetzt alle auf den jungen Mann losgehen nur weil das Gras bei ihm ein bisschen höher steht !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## wallek (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Ronen schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher ne ganz plausible Erklärung für alles. Vielleicht war es ja auch nicht in Deutschland...wer weiss!
> 
> Aber es ist ja nen Karpfenfänge Thread...und diese dürfen jetzt auch weiter zum Besten gegeben werden bevor jetzt alle auf den jungen Mann losgehen nur weil das Gras bei ihm ein bisschen höher steht !
> 
> Gruss Ronen


 
|good: |good: endlich mal einer die die Sache nicht ganz so ernst sieht!:m


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hättest besser noch ein bisschen gewartet am Wochen Ende kannste bei 28 Grad die kurze Hose auspacken..


----------



## dropback (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Trout killer schrieb:


> ...gaintfischpinkbull boilie ...


Was ist das denn bitte?
Also was ein Boilie ist weis ich ja, aber die Wortkreation davor hätte ich gerne mal näher erläutert:q


----------



## bennie (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

großer Fisch pinker Bulle Boilie.....


----------



## rubbl 90 (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

waren von sonntag bis mittwoch mal wida draußen! von 11 bis 16 pfund war alles dabei! hier mal n foto von dem einzigen fisch, der sich am tageslicht an den köder traute! |uhoh: 

mfg, manu


----------



## Matze Lauer (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schönes Bild:q:q:q:q:q:q

Wobei der Karpfen durch die Mütze nicht ganz so aufregend wirkt.

Ich bin auf einem kurzen Stop zu Hause, erste Nacht ein 7 pfünder und heute morgen ein verloren|evil:

Naja vielleicht kommt heute ja noch was größeres zum Vorschein.
MfG Matze​


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ganz schön CooL LoRdPoRnO
Ne Glückwunsch..


----------



## Trout killer (13. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,
Warum hakt ihr alle eigentlich auf mir rum?
Das mit den Satzzeichen ok nächstes mal wirds besser
Und muss man denn ubedingt sagen wo man den carp gefangen hat?
Der Carp is aus Spanien besser gesagt Ebro falls man ihn kennt ?Und der wo jetzt meint ja klar der lügt !!
Der weis wohl nicht das man mit dem Flugzeug in einer stunde dort ist!!
Und was das Boilie betrift GaintFisch ist ein Fischmehl und Pinkbull ist ein Alkohol Flavour das diesen namen trägt jetzt irgendwie verstanden??


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich muss sagen solche Eifersuchtsgeschichten sieht man fast nur im Karpfenfängeraum. Und wer macht sich über Rechtschreibfehler lustig wenns doch ums angeln geht?! so weit kommts noch, dass man sich öffentlich für schreibfehrler entschuldigen muss. naja ....


----------



## meckpomm (13. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mensch ist der Ebro nicht eigentlich ein Fluss. und sieht es dort nicht eigentlich auch ganz anders am ufer aus... Und du fliegst gerad mal für 2 Tage runter mit Grill, Boot und allem zubehör und erwähnst das überhaupt nicht?
Afrika ist auch nur 3 Stunden entfernt, ich bin aber trotzdem noch nie auf einem Zebra geritten...
Vielleicht solltest du dir bis zum sommer noch eine neue Geschichte einfallen lassen und dann den Fisch noch einmal einstellen...


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jetz is aber gut hier!!!

fänge her und die neider- und meckerfraktion verzieht sich jetzt mal bitte ans wasser!

achja. rechtsschreibfehler sidn ok, das auslassen von satzzeichen ist eher unschön zu lesen. tolle karpfen leute, macht einfach weiter so!


----------



## Fliebsch (13. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> jetz is aber gut hier!!!
> 
> fänge her und die neider- und meckerfraktion verzieht sich jetzt mal bitte ans wasser!
> 
> achja. rechtsschreibfehler sidn ok, das auslassen von satzzeichen ist eher unschön zu lesen. tolle karpfen leute, macht einfach weiter so!



|good: so ist das richtig wir sind hier ja nicht in der Schule! Und hier gehts schließlich ums Angeln!

                                    Gruß Fliebsch#h


----------



## Manni1980 (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Teo,

ich habe die Karpfen an einem See im Elsass mit ca. 12ha gefangen. Das Gewässer ist recht flach und erwärmt sich somit sehr schnell.

Ich war am Mittwoch nochmal, da konnte ich 4 Karpfen von 12,18,26 und 30 Pfund auf die Matte legen. Es fängt aber nur der eine Boilie von mir, ich habe parallel noch einen zweiten selbst zusammengestellten Boilie gefischt mit dem lief absolut nichts. Neben mir hat ein Rentner mit Mais gefischt und nichts gefangen. Er hat mir beim Keschern geholfen und Bilder gemacht. Ich hab ihm dann eine handvoll von meinen Wundermurmeln gegeben und siehe da er hat auch noch zwei Stück gefangen, da war er dann happy!

Bei den anderen Anglern am See lief es aber nicht so gut.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Manni1980 (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

da es jetzt wieder mit dem hochladen der Bilder klappt kann ich jetzt auch noch die Bilder von Montag präsentieren.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Pilkman (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Manni,

mama mia, das ist ja echt ´ne Serie - ´n dickes Petri zu Deinen schönen Fängen!!!! #6

Interessehalber: Worauf basierte Dein Erfolgsknödel und was hattest Du alternativ angeboten, was nicht lief? #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Boach sind das alles paar (Knutsch-) Kugeln... Petri! #6 
Hauen die Jungs da schon so rein, oder haben die (aufgrund der wärmeren Temperaturen) schon so fett Laichansatz?


----------



## ShogunZ (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Manni,

Petri Heil von mir an dieser Stelle...Wahnsinnsfische!!! Und alle so wohlgenährt 
In dem Weiher gibt's Potential für MEHR!


----------



## Veit (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab heute morgen gemeinsam mit Boardi rumburack10 nen kleinen Karpfenansitz an der Saale gemacht und es hat auch mit nem schönen Spiegler geklappt. Bericht + Bilder hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1546715&postcount=5321


----------



## Mr. Boilie (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War auch schon dieses Jahr erfolgreich. Muß bei diesen genialen Wetter leider Dienst schieben. Werde aber nächste Woche auch wieder angreifen.


----------



## Manni1980 (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Markus,

der fängige Boilie enthält folgende Zutaten:

Dan-Ex 1352 (Forellenbrutfutter)
Birdfood Spice
Robin Red
Sojamehl vollfett
Reismehl
Maisgries
MP21
Geflügel-Blutmehl
Knoblauchgranulat

Die Alternative, die nicht gefangen hat, beinhaltet folgende Zutaten:

LT-Lachsmehl
Birdfood gelb
Prosecto Insectivorous
MP21
Lactalbumin
Acid Casein
Reismehl
Maisgries
Sojamehl vollfett

Den zweiten Boilie habe ich mir diesen Winter zusammengestellt. Den ersten habe ich bereits letztes Jahr sehr erfolgreich gefischt.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## The-Carphunter (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bei mir heeßt das immer "Petri Geil!" :q  na ja,....
Schon echt schöne Fische, die du da fangen konntest!! @manni ... da hat sich ja das selberrollen wirklich mal gelöhnt^^ 
kurze Frage; war das ein normaler Tümpel?? #t  Wir haben nämlich letzte Nacht an einem Tümpel, der sehr flach und daher auch sehr warm schon ist und auch nur 1ha groß grandios abgeloost |uhoh:  Nicht einmal ein Setzer wollte das Madenbündel ;+  Fazit:-> "leer" (Nulltheorie)
Mfg, denny


----------



## eckart70 (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi

The-Carphunter ich glaube solch eine Serie ist bei uns in Sachsen nicht drin da haben wir nicht die Gewässer.
Und wen der See halbwegs passt dann fehlt es ganz einfach an den richtig großen Karpfen.
Hier kommt ja schon die Zeitung wen ein 15kg Karpfen in Sprotta(120ha Kiesgrube) gefangen wird.

Gruß Eckart


----------



## KaiAllround (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

War Gestern und Heute auch wieder am Wasser = NIX Gefangen#c

Sonst habe ich wenigstens ne Schleie oder einen Satzi gefangen...  Aber diesmal gar nix....

Würde gerne mal wissen ob es in Th. auch so welche gewässer gibt wo man so eine schöne sesion hatt?:vik:

Petri Heil!!!!! Schöne Fische.....


----------



## k1ng (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich gehe morgen früh um 3, mal gucken was geht


----------



## Manni1980 (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Denny,

was verstehst du unter einem normalen Tümpel?

Es ist ein reiner Angelsee mit sehr gutem Besatz, wahrscheinlich schon zu gut. Letztes Jahr hatten sie dort grosses Fischsterben, ich vermute Überbesatz. Ich fische erst seit diesem Jahr an diesem Gewässer, Kollegen von mir fischen dort schon seit über 8 Jahren.

Man kan dort nur tagsüber und an folgenden Tagen fischen: Mittwoch, Samstag u. Sonntag. Am Wochenende sind leider sehr viele osteuropäische Kochtopfangler am See.

Es hat unter anderem grosse Welse, grosse Graser, grosse Marmorkarpfen, grosse Kois und grosse Schuppies und Spiegler in dem See.

Wobei dieses Jahr überwiegend kleine Karpfen (1-2Kg) gefangen werden. Meine Serie ist da schon die Aussnahme.

Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder vom linken Seeteil an.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



eckart70 schrieb:


> The-Carphunter ich glaube solch eine Serie ist bei uns in Sachsen nicht drin da haben wir nicht die Gewässer.


Karpfen über 30 Pfund gibt es definitiv im Kulkwitzer (bei Markkleeberg/ östl. Leipzig) und im Werbener (bei Werben/ südlich Leipzig) See - und davon jeweil gleich mehrere. Hab ich selbst letzten Sommer beim Tauchen dort gesehen! :g


----------



## Hunter85 (15. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War heute von früh bis in die nacht mal wieder auf karpfen angeln.
eigentlich das erste richtige mal in diesem jahr.
es lief echt gut den tag über, zwischendurch immer wieder mal ein karpfen. doch über 12 Pfund bin ich nicht hinaus gekommen.
Gegen Abend hin wurde es dann ruhiger und ich wollte schon gehen. Doch plötzlich schreckte ich durch das Piepsen meines Bissanzeigers auf, ich setzte den Anschlag und 15min später lag ein wunderschöner Schuppi mit 24 Pfund auf meiner Abhakmatte :vik: 
Ein sehr schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag!!#6


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri heil, toller schuppi! 

muss mich aber dennoch genötigt fühlen auf meine signatur zu verweisen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu den schönen rüsslern jungs...
war auch wieder am wasser, doch leider ohne erfolg!! (kommt ja auch mal vor...)
aber ich schiebe es mal auf das neue tackle 
aber langsam wird es zeit das auch ich mal wieder nen schönen karpfen fange...
euch viel erfolg für die nächsten session´s

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an Erfolgreichen Fänger.
+


Gruß

Flo


----------



## Ronen (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

kein Riesen Karpfen aber weil es mein 1. Spiegler 2007 ist soll er hier nen Platz bekommen!

>>> *KARPFEN* <<<

Frag mich nur was der für Flecken hat #c !


Gruss Ronen


----------



## KaiAllround (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Petri Heil#6

Hast du den karpfen getötet? Weil an deinem Zolli Blut ist?


----------



## bennie (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

oh man, keine Ahnung aber wieder provozieren... es gibt ne PN-Funktion!

außerdem, Augendreh-Reflex *und* kein Herzstich/Rundschnitt zu sehen!

oh man, langsam reichts mir......


Ronen, ist nen toller Fisch, wünsch dir viele weitere dieses Jahr


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Kai, und ein großes Petri an die ganzen Fänger

Geht's hier drum was mit dem Karpfen passiert ist? Ganz großes Nein. Das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wer auf solche Fragen dann auch noch eingeht, der möchte unbedingt diskurtieren...

Mich würde zu den ganzen Fischen eigentlich vielmehr die näheren Umstände interessieren.

MfG Rene


----------



## Ronen (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Hast du den karpfen getötet? Weil an deinem Zolli Blut ist?



Auch wenns vielleicht gar nicht zur Sache tut....selbstverständlich nicht! 

Das was Du als "blut" erahnst ist irgendeine Markierung auf dem "Zolli"!  



> Ronen, ist nen toller Fisch, wünsch dir viele weitere dieses Jahr



Danke, der Knirps hat schon den Auftrag erhalten seiner Oma mitzuteilen, dass sie dieses Jahr herzlichst auf nen Drill eingeladen ist !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## fantazia (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war heute mal wieder auf karpfen los.
diesmal lief es besser als bei den letzten
2 vorherigen ansitzen.konnte einen
spiegler und einen schuppi auf 4
maiskörner überlisten.sind zwar beides
noch babys aber über den schuppi habe ich
mich besonders gefreut da es mein erster war|supergri.
gibs bei uns leider ziemlich selten.
der spiegler biss um 20.45uhr und der schuppi um 21.15uhr.
beide bissen nahe am schilf in 1.50meter wassertiefe.
was mich wunderte is das die kleinen mehr gekämpft haben als
mein 11 pfünder den ich letztens mit der winkelpicker gefangen habe.

http://img53.*ih.us/img53/4858/0000344xk5.jpg

http://img61.*ih.us/img61/7705/0000347qi1.jpg


----------



## JoFlash (18. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Klein aber fein! Petri zu den schönen Fischen!!
Sehr gut das Du Köder, Beiszeit und Tiefe genannt hast!!!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (19. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Na dann ma Petri zu den Fängen. 
Mein Kombi ist vool bepackt denn Morgen gehts mal wieder seit 2 Wochen los übers Wochenende.
Mal sehen was ich dann swo berichten kann.


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin
erstma nen dickes petri an alle fänger! echt schöne fische#6 

dann ma ne frage: fischt denn niemand auf sicht auf karpfen?? das ist doch verdammt spannend! leider hab ich bis jetzt nur einen gehakt gehabt aber nach ca. 5sek wieder verloren! die anderen wollen nicht so recht! besonders ein richtig großer schuppi verschmäht immer meinen köder! der hat 30pfund aufwärts! und dann schwimmt er noch immer in kristallklarem wasser vor mir rum:c  aber der beisst schon noch 
beim pirschangeln erlebt man einfach viel mehr! z.b. dienstag haben zwei graser (je ca. 15pfund) 2m vor mir die brötchenstücke mit denen ich angefüttert hab einverleibt! nur meinen köder (ebenfalls brötchen) wollten sie nicht. oder die ganzen anderen fische die man sieht (z.b. diese woche zwei schleien eine von ca. 45cm und die andere weit über 50 schätzungsweise ca. 60cm!!!) 
ich will damit jetzt keine diskussion lostreten! gemütlich am wasser sitzen und auf den karpfenbiss warten ist auch richtig genial! aber pirschangeln im sommer macht mir echt ne menge spass!


----------



## Hermann W. (19. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich werde am Samstag meinen ersten Ansitz dieses Jahr starten.  
Ich habe 5 Tage angefüttert. Ich hoffe das was geht!
Ich werde am Sonntag berichten.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## carphunterNRW (19. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin,

wollte am Sonntag das schöne Wetter nutzen und an der Ems ein bisschen mit der Winkelpicker auf Weißfisch zu angeln.
Als ich am telefonieren war bakam ich einen guten Biss. Der Fisch war nach ca. 0.02471 Sekunden wieder weg und der 16er Haken 
gerade gebogen. Auf jeden Fall kein guter Haken. Dachte evtl. an eine bessere Brasse o.Ä. Naja, hab dann einen etwas besseren Haken genommen.
10 Minuten später wieder ein knallharter Biss und die Bremse der TwinPower fing an zu kreischen. Hab sofort gemerkt das es ein Karpfen ist.
Erst zog der Fisch ca. 30 Meter abwärts, dann wieder an mir vorbei und 20 Meter aufwärts in ein Seerosenfeld. Noch 2 Minuten gehalten, dasnn war das Vorfach durch:-( Da hab ich aber doof geguckt.....Warum beissen jetzt im April bei noch relativ kaltem/nicht angestautem Wasser die Karpfen? 
Naja, hab dann auf jeden Fall nen 8er Brassenhaken genommen. Dann kam ein Kumpel mit seiner Perle und ich konnte ihnen einen tollen
sowie langen Drill vorführen denn schon wieder hat ein Karpfen angebissen. Mit 80 cm und einem geschätzen Gewicht von ca. 6 kg war der sSchuppi mehr lang als dick. Nach 1-2 Fotos wieder schonend released. Ca. 30 Minuten später wieder ein Biss. Der Fisch zog ca. 70-80 Meter in einer Tour flussabwärts.
Zum Vorschein kam ein Spiegelkarpfen von definitiv über 10 kg, und das an 0,18er Hauptschnur
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Danach kam nichts mehr.

Am Montagabend logischerweise Abendstudium ausfallen lassen. Wieder 2 Karpfen, allerdings etwas kleiner......

Einfach 2 geile Tage mitten in der Natur bei traumhaftem Wetter. Auch eine kurze Session zahlt sich manchmal aus!


----------



## KaiAllround (20. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Steffen90,

Ich Angle auch gerne auf sicht aber bei uns ist es noch nicht so warm das die Karpfen an die Oberfläche schwimmen.... Habe letztes jahr im Sommer einen mit Free Line  gehackt, glaube so 57cm hatte der. Macht eine menge Spass wenn man sieht wie er um den Köder Schwimmt oder sich senkrecht dadrunter Stellt.:vik: Sonst fange ich damit ätliche Satzis das macht auch spass aber bis darunter mal ein Großer kommt das dauert immer die kleinen sind einfach Schneller..... 

Petri zu den fängen!!!


----------



## green (20. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

nachdem mir am Dienstag der erste Graser ausgestiegen war, konnte ich anschließend einen Graser von 56 cm (klein aber fein) landen. Er biss auf eine dreier Vanille-Maiskette in etwa 2 Meter tiefem Wasser.
Ich habe einen 6er langschenkligen Haken benutzt. Nach einigen Fehlbissen habe ich die Hakengröße von 8er auf 6er gewechselt und in diesem Zusammenhang auch gleich mein Vorfach von 15 cm auf 25 cm verlängert.

Gruß

green


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (20. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

glückwunsch das ist doch mal was #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri allen Fängern#h 

@green: vielleicht bekommste den in ein paar Jahren nochmals an den Haken|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> dann ma ne frage: fischt denn niemand auf sicht auf karpfen??...
> aber pirschangeln im sommer macht mir echt ne menge spass!


 
bin voll deiner meinung#6 

bin auch im Sommer mal Schwimmbrotangler|kopfkrat


----------



## Matticarp (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich wieder anzusitzen,
bauchschmerzen machen mir nur ein wenig die wassertemp. 9°C bei uns, hab mir zwar ne flache bucht ausgesucht, aber ich fahr mit keine grossen erwartungen hin.
füttern werd ich 4 tage und und etwa die hälfte der sommermenge.
am 30.4. gehts los, erstatte bericht wenns klappt...


----------



## zander55 (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war letzte Nacht am Wasser. Gerade am See, die Ruten lagen vielleicht eine halbe Stunde im Wasser gab es den ersten Run. Leider schlitzte der Fisch nach ein paar Sekunden Drill aus. Schade aber ich war jetzt sehr optimistisch gestimmt und wartete auf den nächsten Run. Etwa zwei Stunden später war es dann soweit, ein Kollege besuchte mich und in dem Moment Pfiff der Bissanzeiger. Nach kurzen Drill lag dann ein 23 Pfünder im Kescher. Nach dem die Montage wieder im Wasser lag kehrte erstmal ruhe ein. Gegen 23 Uhr gab es den nächsten Biss. Der drill begann unspektakulär und ich dache ich hätten einen kleinen Karpfen gehakt, ohne große Gegenwehr konnte ich den Fisch Richtung Ufer Pumpen, aber kurz vor dem Kescher gab der Fisch richtig gas und zog ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Kurz darauf lag ein 25 Pfund Spiegler im Kescher. Den Rest der Nacht konnte ich ruhig schlafen, da das die letzte Aktion der Session war.


----------



## Pette (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri, Petri, Petri!

Ich glaube da muss man nichts dazu sagen. Du machst da weiter wo du letztes Jahr aufgehört hast.

Extrem schöne Karpfen an Land ziehen!

Echt dickes Lob von mir!

Weiter So!

Mfg

Patrick


----------



## fantazia (21. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri:m
beneide dich um dein schönes gewässer:l.
hier kann man sich freuen wenn man mal
nen 10pfünder fängt.


----------



## Angelschreiner (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Auch ich war mit einem Kumpel gestern erfolgreich.3
Spiegelkarpfen konnten unseren Ködern nicht wiederstehen.
Maße 1Karpfen 72cm lang 9,0kg schwer,2ter Karpfen 65cm lang 6,5kg schwer,3ter Karpfen 59cm lang 5kg schwer.Alle bissen auf Frolic.

Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## Sugar (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

konnte gestern auch zuschlagen habe das erste Mal
mit selbstgemachten Boilies gefischt.
Wassertemperatur 14 Grad, Tiefe 2 Meter.
Eine Rute mit 16mm und die andere mit Schneemann
ein 16mm und 14mm Fluoro Pop Up.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri jungs...
ich komme zur zeit leider nicht zum fischen denn auf der arbeit brennt die luft...
und leichter macht ihr mir das auch nicht mit euren fängen hier:c 
aber ich hoffe das ich ab mai auch mal wieder loskomme!!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## addicted (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri allen Fängern! Komme leider auch nicht zum Karpfenfischen raus, da wir grad viel am Aalen für die bevostehende Wallisaison sind.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bin heute von einem Trip übers Wochenende endlich wieder zu Hause angekommen. Leider!!!!!:c 

Hätte gerne noch einige Tage am Wasser verbracht. Denn bei mir lief es gut. Bis auf das es in der Nacht schön kalt war und die Carps nur in dieser Zeit gebissen haben.
Kurz gesagt 2 Schuppis mit 12kg und 13kg und einen Spiegeler mit 12,5kg.
Als Boilies benutzt ich selbstgedrehte Fischpillen die ich in Verbindung mit einem Popup als Snowman fischte.
Der Spot lag hinter einer kleinen Kante in der nähe eines Krautfeldes in 4m Wassertiefe.


----------



## karpfenmick (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
schöne Karpfen habt Ihr da gefangen Glückwunsch #6 
Scheint ein erfolgreiches We für uns zu sein durfte auch einen fangen .:vik: 

22 Pfund 2 Meter Tiefe ,TS Muschel 20mm,
das schöne war... zum erstenmal an diesem See gefischt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## cipro2003 (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
endlich darf ich mich anschließen|supergri Ich war gestern mal für nen kurzen Ansitz draußen und konnte meinen Personal Best um zwei Pfund toppen!Ein paar kurze Daten Ca 80cm lang 29 Pfund schwer, gefangen auf Nash Boilie und Pop-up als Schneemann!Kugelrund und unglaublich gut im Futter!Das alles an einem See wo ich solch einen Fisch nicht erwartet hätte und das erste Mal auf Karpfen gefischt habe!Wünsche euch allen ein Dickes Petri diese Saison!
Gruß Frank:m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> endlich darf ich mich anschließen|supergri Ich war gestern mal für nen kurzen Ansitz draußen und konnte meinen Personal Best um zwei Pfund toppen!Ein paar kurze Daten Ca 80cm lang 29 Pfund schwer, gefangen auf Nash Boilie und Pop-up als Schneemann!Kugelrund und unglaublich gut im Futter!Das alles an einem See wo ich solch einen Fisch nicht erwartet hätte und das erste Mal auf Karpfen gefischt habe!Wünsche euch allen ein Dickes Petri diese Saison!
> Gruß Frank:m


 
Petri mein lieber 
hoffe das wir hier in lübeck deinen pb noch ein wenig nach oben setzten können!!!
werd mich die tage mal mit dem mann vom see befassen (DU weißt wen ich mein  )
und dann werden wir uns dies jahr mal ne mega session geben 

grüße aus marzipan city

mirco


----------



## cipro2003 (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Mirco
und vielen Dank erstmal,wollte dir grad ne Pn schreiben aber du warst ja schneller!Hoffe das klappert in Lübeck bei deinem Heimspiel|supergri muss nicht unbedingt mein neuer PB sein aber ich freue mich doch über jeden Fisch!Glaube ich habe die Saison gut eingeläutet mit dem Fisch gestern und gebe mich damit auch zufrieden!Gruß Frank


----------



## Steffen90 (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin
erstmal nen dickes petri an alle fänger! besonders an frank!



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Das alles an einem See wo ich solch einen Fisch nicht erwartet hätte


es sind ja noch größere drin! den schuppi hast du ja heut gesehn!  freitag auf samstag ist der fällig!


----------



## Naglfar (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

Petri zu den tollen Fängen! Da kann man richtig neidisch werden!

Hatte letzte Woche am Sonntag einen 7 Pfünder am Haken und am Freitag einen 6 Pfünder. Beide bissen auf Dosenmais-Kette. Heute bin ich fast den ganzen Tag am Wasser gesessen mit Hartmais-Kette am Haar, aber nix ging. Ausser mir waren noch 5 weitere Angler da und gingen auch leer aus.

Gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco
> und vielen Dank erstmal,wollte dir grad ne Pn schreiben aber du warst ja schneller!Hoffe das klappert in Lübeck bei deinem Heimspiel|supergri muss nicht unbedingt mein neuer PB sein aber ich freue mich doch über jeden Fisch!Glaube ich habe die Saison gut eingeläutet mit dem Fisch gestern und gebe mich damit auch zufrieden!Gruß Frank


 
natürlich ist man mit jedem fisch erstmal zufrieden  (vor allem wenn der saisonstart so gut ausfällt wie bei dir :m )
aber das potential die dem teich ist echt gigantisch!!!
40pfd sind gut und gerne drin!!!
nur fangen müssen wir sie noch 
bin jetzt mit dem umzug so gut wie fertig und kümmere mich nächstes WE mal um die formalitäten das ich da auch vorher füttern kann ect 
wir hören auf jeden fall noch von einander und werden ne schöne zeit haben , glaub mir!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So dann mach ich doch gleich mal weiter mit dem erfolgreichen Wochenende :m 

War heute auch am See und da das Wasser ca. 18 Grad hatte waren wir ganz spontan auch noch baden, und warum nicht schwimmen und angeln miteinander verbinden? :g 

Wir nahmen einen kleinen Eimer, füllten ihn mit Partikeln (Mais und Forelli und auch Boilies) nahmen unsere Hakenköder und legte die auch noch in den Eimer, schwammen ans andere Ufer wo unsere guten Karpfenstellen sind, kippten alles aus und schwammen zurück, und ich muss sagen, besser als jedes 500 € teures Futterboot :vik: Erster Run nach 10 Minuten, geschätzte 10 Pfund leider kurz vor der Landung verloren, 2. Run (Nachdem die Köder wieder "hinausgeschwommen" wurden) kam nach ca. einer Stunde, 8 Pfund Spiegilein hat aber gut gekämpft der Kleine, mein Bruder hat dann noch ne schöne Schleie erwischt und ich konnte noch einen vorsichtigen kurzen Zupferbiss von meiner im Rod Pod liegenden Rute vermelden, leider Anhieb versemmelt, für 5 Stunden ein gutes Ergebnis wenn man alle Fische angelandet hätte :q 

War schön, jetzt muss ich mich erstmal wieder mit neuen Murmeln und Partikeln eindecken.

PS: HABE DAS FALSCHE BILD HOCHGELADEN; SORRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GreeZ Toller Hecht


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So hier die richtigen Pics:

^^


----------



## Pette (23. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne Fische!

Petri!


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war über ostern mit meinem kleinen fischen leider  fingen wir nur kleine aber er freute sich drüber da er diese dan drillen durfte.  


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=59920&stc=1&d=1177342281


----------



## AK74 (23. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus
Nach dem ich eine woche angefüttert habe mit selbstgemachten boilies war ich von sa. auf so. 1 nacht draußen, ergebnis 3karpfen und 40er barsch 
Der größte 9,5 kg


----------



## SteffenG (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute bin gerade eben von einer erfolgreichen Nacht gekommen den Schuppi hab ich am 2:30 Uhr gefangen auf selfmade boilie , und den spiegler der biß um ca 7:05 Uhr an auch auf meine selbst gemachten boilies das gewicht spar ich mir bevor es wieder ausartet .
Wünsch euch allen auch so einen erfolgreichen Tag wie ich ihn hatte !!!
Mfg steffen


----------



## Pilkman (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin, moin!

Einen dicken Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, da sind ja echt schöne Fische dabei gewesen! #6

@ SteffenG

Na, der Schuppi ist ja wohl ´nen neues Avatar wert, hmm? #6


----------



## SteffenG (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Pilkman oh danke da hätt ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht :vik: 
werd es gleich mal ändern !!!!


----------



## Pilkman (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Steffen

Sieht gut aus! #6


----------



## Keule666 (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab auch meinen neuen PB letztes WE gefangen. |wavey: 

habe ganze 30min mit dem Monster gekämpft.

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Vieh.


http://img138.*ih.us/img138/3360/neuerpbhn9.jpg



Eure Keule


----------



## MrTom (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Hab auch meinen neuen PB letztes WE gefangen. |wavey:
> 
> habe ganze 30min mit dem Monster gekämpft.
> 
> ...


Wir sind stolz auf dich#6 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Keule

Vorhalten und Finger mit Adobe Photoshop rausretouschieren, dann glauben wir das mit dem PB auch alle...  :q :q #6


----------



## Keule666 (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Habt ihr bei dem "Monster" nicht die ersten Anzeichen eines Two Tones und eines Zeilers gesehen? 


Der wird bestimmt in ein paar Jahren mit 69pfd auf einen gedippten Regenwurm von der Baitfirma XY reinfallen, damit sich wieder einer bestechen lassen kann und er sich dafür im Gegenzug neue Ruten aussuchen kann.:v 


Eure Keule


----------



## SteffenG (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

auch ein schöner spiegler hast du wirklich 30 min mit dem gekämpft ist echt lang wobei ich sagen muss mein spiegel karpfen heute nacht, hat auch mehr gekämpft als der schuppi !!!


----------



## Keule666 (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Steffen  das war na logisch ein kleiner Gag von mir. 



Eure Keule


----------



## alex4 (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich hab es tatsächlich auch mal wieder geschafft einen kleinen süßen auf die Matte zu legen :l
11 pfd wens interessiert...
Gruß Alex


----------



## Schleie (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,

Heute war ich an meinem Vereinsgewässer bisschen spazieren und konnte lauter Karpfen und großer Brassen beim leichen beobachten. Man hat das einen Spaß gemacht sich die Riesendinger anzuschauen


----------



## green (25. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo, 
an alle einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die neue Saison scheint ja wirklich gut zu starten. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass dies so bleibt. Alle bisherigen Anzeichen sprechen dafür.

@Keule: Glückwunsch auch zu Deinem Fang. Ein wirklich schöner Karpfen. Freue mich, wenn Du auch verbal unserem Zielfisch mehr Respekt zeugst. Vieh? Nun; der Karpfen zählt nicht wirklich dazu. Monster? Nun; außerhalb von Filmen aus Hollywood ist ein solches Lebewesen noch nicht entdeckt worden. Kann aber gut sein, dass mein Appellohr (nach einer Theorie von Schulz von Thun) offen war und ich hier überempfindlich reagiere. Nur ist der Begriff "Vieh" in Bezug auf ein Lebewesen (außer das Vieh im engeren Sinne), welches wir respektieren, sowie im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch als abwertend zu verstehen. Als kaufmännischer Außendienstmitarbeiter lässt du Deinen Kunden sicherlich auch eine Menge Respekt zukommen. Wobei das mit 14 Jahren eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Hat das unser Zielfisch, auch wenn er keine Provision und vielleicht auch nur bedingt Anerkennung bringt, nicht auch verdient? Nunja, so ist es mit der deutschen Sprache. der eine versteht es so und der andere eben anders.

Gruß green


----------



## tarpoon (26. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

green,sie sind raus!:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Keule666 (26. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Green |kopfkrat |rolleyes 

Finde es gut das du dort so drauf verpicht bist, das es den Karpfen gut geht und sie nicht beschimpft werden. 
Nacher bekommt man noch eine Anzeige wegen Karpfenbeleidigung.|wavey: 


Das war natürlich quatsch und mehr als "Ironie" was ich dem Thread geschrieben habe. Es sollte manche Leute zum nachdenken animieren auch mal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.
Glaube das eigendlich jeder weiß wie ich das gemeint habe.




Eure Keule


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So nach meinem heutigen Nachtansitz wollte ich eigentlich im Aalfänge-Thread posten aber ich bin doch hier gelandet 
Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Tagen die Karpfen von absolut keinem Köder habe fernhalten können (angeln mit Mais auf Refo = karpfen, angeln mit Forellenteig auf Refo = karpfen, angeln mit Tauwurm auf Aal = kapfen) habe ich es heute mit kleinen Köderfischen versucht. Nachdem ich mehrere schöne Bisse vergeigt hab (Anhieb ging ins Leere) rennt genau um 3 Uhr der Bissanzeiger Sturm..wow was ein Biss. Anhieb zaack..sitzt. Also vom ersten Widerstand her schonmal gut das Tier hat Masse...hmm zuviel Masse fürn Aal..der Fisch lässt sich brav wie ein Hündchen ans Ufer führen..."och Nö nen Zander ausgerechent jetzt" fährt es mir durch den Kopf..aber plötzlich explodiert mein "zander" und legt eine Eisenharte Flucht gegen die straffe Bremse hin und nimmt mal locker 20m Schnur..nach 7 Minütigem Drill und eingen echt heftigen Fluchten landet mein Fang im Kescher und entpuppt sich als Spiegelkarpfen von stolzen 26 Pfund. Gebissen hat er auf ein 6cm Rotauge und hat sich weder vom Stahlvorfach noch vom Drilling irgendwie stören lassen. Foto hätte ich gern gemacht aber da ich wiedermal allein am Wasser war, leider nicht möglich.


----------



## SteffenG (27. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hey Leute werde morgen früh aufbrechen und ein schönes langes angelwochenende unternehmen ich hoffe ich kann euch am montag schöne bilder und berichte hier einstellen wünsche euch auch ein gutes Wochenende !!
Mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (28. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Heute früh an der Saale liefs ganz gut. Ich hatte nen riesigen Friedfischschwarm am Platz und konnte neben einer großen Güster, 2 Döbel, ca. 20 Brassen zwischen 40 und 55 cm auch zwei Karpfen von 60 und 63 cm an Land ziehen. Für die Saale zwar eine unterdurchschnittlich Größe, aber selbst deren Drill macht in der Strömung ja schon Spass. Ein weitere Karpfen ging noch durch Ausschlitzen im Drill verloren.
Bei allen Fischen C&R!


----------



## MrTom (28. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Veit schrieb:


> Heute früh an der Saale liefs ganz gut. Ich hatte nen riesigen Friedfischschwarm am Platz und konnte neben einer großen Güster, 2 Döbel, ca. 20 Brassen zwischen 40 und 55 cm auch zwei Karpfen von 60 und 63 cm an Land ziehen. Für die Saale zwar eine unterdurchschnittlich Größe, aber selbst deren Drill macht in der Strömung ja schon Spass. Ein weitere Karpfen ging noch durch Ausschlitzen im Drill verloren.


Ich werde wahrscheinlich mal Sonntag zu Montag an die Saale schauen-wir werden sehen#c 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Lucius (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

nachdem Ich jetzt die Woche etwas Zeit habe, da meine Familie ausser Haus ist, habe Ich mich etwas intensiver um unser Hausgewässer gekümmert und gestern, neben jeder Menge Forellen über die Woche auch meinen ersten Karpfen dieses jahr landen können.
Mit Posenmontage auf Grund, ca- 5-8 m vom Ufer weg auf Tauwurm und Bienenmade.....allerdings war der Drill sehr "besonders"....;-)
Nach kurzen fluchten startete der Bursche eine längere Flucht , bei der Ich während des einholens merkte das etwas nicht stimmte,...zu meinem erschrecken musste Ich feststellen, das sich die Schraube mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen verabschiedet hatte, Ich somit keine mögklichkeit mehr hatte mit einem nur noch einseitig befestigten Schnurfangbügel die Schnur einzuholen...und das beim ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr, auf den Ich jetzt mehrere Tage hingearbeitet hatte,....damned!
Ich also per Hand den Burschen noch bestimmt 10 min gedrillt, habt ihr sowas schon mal gemacht? Per Hand die schnur beim Drill um die Spule zu wickeln,....echt absurd...Den Burschen dann soweit ausgedrillt, das er Weiß zeigte und immer wieder wickel,...wickel,...wickel,...bis ca. 2 m vorm Ufer ich dann die Rute zur seite legte und ihn den Rest direkt nmit der Schnur zum Kescher führte,... den hab Ich mir glaub Ich echt sauber erkämpft!....;-)......Imerhin war der Kollege 72 cm und hatte ca. 10 Pf...
Die nächste Rolle wird mich wohl etwas mehr kosten müssen, denn sowas möchte Ich eigentlich nicht nochmal erleben.....

Greetz
Lucius

Imerhin war der Kollege 72 cm und hatte ca. 10 Pf...


----------



## tarpoon (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kurzer bericht vom wasser: mein alter herr und sein angelkumpel haben letzte nacht 4 karpfen gefangen.
einen satzi, zwei von etwa 6kg und einen wirklich schönen spiegler von 17kg und 98cm länge.
der große biss etwa 10m vom ufer entfernt auf einen pineapple popup von nash wen es interessiert.
bilder folgen....


----------



## tarpoon (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



	

		
			
		

		
	
so hier nun das bild...


----------



## Pette (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri!

das ja wohl ein dicker brummer!

schöner fisch!
weiter so!

mfg


----------



## ShogunZ (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@tarpon: ein wirklich schöner Karpfen, nur an der Präsentation musst du noch feilen


----------



## Nightchris (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Rutilus schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Dann will ich hier mal den Anfang machen ;-)
> 
> ...


 


Gratuliere Dir zu diesem schönen Fang:m .Ich hatte Dieses Jahr noch Kein Glück Gutes Fisch zu Fangen,nur kleine ********,wie Kaulbarsche und rotaugen von 10-15cm.#d


----------



## Pette (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

lol da hat einer aber von anfang an gelesen^^


----------



## Eaglex1 (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So durfte dieses Wochenende auch endlich meinen ersten Karpfen 2007 landen.

Und konnte sogar meine neue Futterplatzboje ausprobieren  :g


----------



## Hunter73 (29. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi
war dann heute auch mal mit meinem sohn am wasser und habe auch 2 schöne karpfen karpfen landen können, beide gefangen auf schwimmbrot im abstand von nur 10 minuten der drill war recht unspektakulär ca. 4 min pro fisch größe und gewicht lasse ich hier absichtlich weg. |kopfkrat 
Mein Sohn hat sich erst mal an kleinerem geübt ... |supergri


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte gestern abend auch 2 Karpfen landen.
Beide liesen sich zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr auf einen landgang überreden.
Gebissen hat der Schuppi auf Frolic und der Spiegelkarpfen auf Burning Sun von BLB.
Der Schuppi hat 10 Pfd. und der Spiegerl 11Pfd.


----------



## Chris_DA (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So gestern (29.04.2007) hats auch bei mir für 2007 Klick gemacht, zwar nix rekordverdächtiges aber immerhin 

Gebissen auf einen Tutti-Frutti Boilie um 10:30


----------



## KaiAllround (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

War von gestern zu Heute am See....Bericht: Am See Angekommen Schaute ich mir erst mal einen Ordendlichen Platz,
auf der suche nach einen Platz habe ich mit einen paar Anglern gesprochen.... Gestern Probierten ich alle Köder die ich mit hatte (Boilie, Mais, ect) aber es gab nicht eineinzigen Zupfer Bloß der Wind stand mir ins Gesicht Dann gegen 1Uhr Morgens endschloß ich mich eine Rute mit einen Wurm zu versehen. Aber das gleiche in Grün NIX. Vieleicht lags an der Kälte mit Bodenfrost|kopfkrat . Aber dann gegen 4:30Uhr der erste Bisskontakt, leider nur ein Satzi aber was wenigstens was(Das ziehte sich bis frühs hin). Im Morgengrauen wo die Sonne sich langsam zeigte und der nebel über den see schwebte, gab es auf der linken rute einen biss! Anhieb und "Jap" sagte ich zu meinen Kumpel: Das ist einer! Nach kurzen drill konnte ich einen 62cm Karpfen Landen. Die Rute war mit einen Boilie (Mix aus Muschel und vaniele) bestückt und lag 4 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in 2 meter Tiefen wasser. Danach folgten dann noch 45-50cm Karpfen. Naja Lange Rede kurzer sinn war geiles Wochende^^
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Das bild wurde beim Aufräumen gemacht deswegen soviel zeugs:m  


Petrie Zu den Fängen!!!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Konnte gestern abend auch 2 Karpfen landen.
> Beide liesen sich zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr auf einen landgang überreden.
> Gebissen hat der Schuppi auf Frolic und der Spiegelkarpfen auf Burning Sun von BLB.
> Der Schuppi hat 10 Pfd. und der Spiegerl 11Pfd.


 


Immer schön Kopf runter auf dem Bild das der Schädel auch noch aufs Foto passt   Ne Spass schöne Fische Petri Heil, den anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## Ronen (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

zwar kein Karpfen.... aber ein Grünzeug fressender Namensvetter 


>>>  KLICK <<<


----------



## Manni1980 (30. April 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

war am Wochenende auf Tour. Wollte meine neuen Boilies mal richtig testen. Mein Kollege war mit dabei. Er hat unsere alt bewährten Boilies gefischt, mit denen wir dieses und letztes Jahr schon richtig abgeräumt haben. Ich konnte mit den neuen Boilies endlich die ersten Karpfen fangen. Bei mir waren es 4 Stück mein Kollege hat mit unseren Wunderkugeln 13 Stück abgeräumt.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nach etlichen jahren karpfenpause habe ich es auch mal wieder versucht. nach einigen nächten endlich mal wieder einen karpfen gefangen.
http://www.barbenfischen.de/alternativfischen/sitzfleisch/sitzfleisch3.JPG


----------



## tarpoon (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wirklich sehr schöne fische....


----------



## Natureus (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte auch endlich mal wieder den Karpfen nachstellen, gerade wieder gekommen.

Nach langer Flaute konnte ich zwei schöne Seeschweine und ein Seeschweinchen landen.

Die beiden Karpfen waren 63 und 65cm groß und sehr gut genährt! Alle durften wieder schwimmen!

Fotos habe ich leider keine, aber muss ja auch niemandem etwas beweisen |kopfkrat |supergri .

Petri Heil (endlich Raubfischen #h in Niedersachsen  )

wünscht Natureus


----------



## MrTom (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Natureus schrieb:


> Die beiden Karpfen waren 63 und 65cm groß und sehr gut genährt! Alle durften wieder schwimmen!
> 
> Fotos habe ich leider keine, aber muss ja auch niemandem etwas beweisen |kopfkrat |supergri .


Die Fische haben auch eine Grösse, die wir jedem hier abnehmen#6 
Suspekt wird die Sache erst wenn hier jemand den Lutz raushängen lässt von wegen 45Pfund und "hab leider an dem Tag die Kamera vergessen"|kopfkrat 
An der richtigen Rute macht übrigens auch so ein 65cm-Fisch ein Mordsspass:m 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Mario563 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So hier mein Spiegler vom Mittwoch, hatte 45 cm. Gewicht weiss ich nicht da er wieder im Wasser unterwegs ist. Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm. Eigentlich war ich auf Barsche aus.
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8228/karpfenos5.th.jpg


----------



## Blackmax (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus!
war 2 nächte draußen und konnte 8 karpfen fangen.
die bilder sprechen für sich, deswegen jetzt mal keine weiteren informationen.

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/2012/94881281zp4.jpg
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/7434/15389781ja2.jpg
http://img390.*ih.us/img390/6554/83676003lz6.jpg


----------



## karpfenjäger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus auch ich konnte am Wochenende zuschlagen ich habe 20 Carps gefangen hier ein paar schöne davon


----------



## Pette (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

20 Karpfen?

glückwunsch!

schönes gewässer haste da wohl!

PETRI!

mfg


----------



## rubbl 90 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus!! 

ich wett, das du die mit c4u und successful baits gefangen hast!!  


mfg, manu


----------



## karpfenjäger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



rubbl 90 schrieb:


> servus!!
> 
> ich wett, das du die mit c4u und successful baits gefangen hast!!
> 
> ...


 
und ich wett, das du auch bei CHG bist


----------



## rubbl 90 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

richtig! |jump:


----------



## cipro2003 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo 
ich war auch wieder draußen und konnte zwei wunderschöne Schuppis von 24 und 26 Pfund auf die Matte schicken!Bissen beide nachts auf Boilie!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich war auch wieder draußen und konnte zwei wunderschöne Schuppis von 24 und 26 Pfund auf die Matte schicken!Bissen beide nachts auf Boilie!
> Gruß Frank


petri mein lieber, du legst ja auch schon wiedr kräftig einen hin, wa??!!
grüße

mirco


----------



## Pette (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

von mir auch dickes Petri!!


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich war auch wieder draußen und konnte zwei wunderschöne Schuppis von 24 und 26 Pfund auf die Matte schicken!Bissen beide nachts auf Boilie!
> Gruß Frank


petri!
ich hoffe ich erwisch auch ma soeinen! waren wirklich wunderschöne fische!:k 


fotos kannste hier hochladen: http://www.imageshark.de/


----------



## Maaartins (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute!!

Hab von Sonntag zu Montag nachts um 2 Uhr n Kärpflein von 28 Pfund bei 85 Zentimeterchen Grösse gefangen... Ort: Eickendorf Mein Kumpel Kescherte den Burschen und als er im Kescher lag ging seine Angel los... Auch n Spiegler... Allerdings sah der aus wie n Torpedo. 74 Zentimeterchen und 18 Pfund. Leider Hat die Digicam versagt... |splat:  :c


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das is nat. ärgerlich.. trz. Petri @all


----------



## Pette (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Maaartins schrieb:


> Allerdings sah der aus wie n Torpedo.




wie darf man denn das verstehen!


Petri zu den fängen!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ihr legt da ja schon alle kräftig vor, da muss ich mich noch bissl ranhalten, ich steh dieses jahr bis jetzt bei 13 Karpfen, der größte hatte 22 Pfd bei 84 cm, spiegler!! war dieses we von freitag bis sonntag, da ging ja mal gar nix, 2 karpfen, einer mit 7!!!!! und einer mit 18 Pfd, schätz die stehen kurz vorm laichen, bei uns im see, hatte nen milchner, der mich ganz schön voll gemacht hat!!! aber naja, wird ach wieder besser mit dem fangen, hoff ich doch zumindest mal, wenn ich überleg, dass ich in diesem jahr schon nen tag dabei hatte, da hab ich in 4 stund 5 schöne gefangen, hoff des kommt bald wieder!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wir waren am WE auch los, hier mal ein paar Fische...


----------



## Pette (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das sind ja mal schöne fische die du(und dein partner/sohn) da gefangen hast/ habt!

vorallem alles Schuppis!

Petri


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal schöne fische die du(und dein partner/sohn) da gefangen hast/ habt!
> 
> vorallem alles Schuppis!
> 
> Petri




Is nicht mein Sohn (Gott bewahre ), ist mein Angelkollege, Spiegler hatten wir genau 2 beide zu klein für ein Foto...:m 
Haben 90% Schuppies im See


----------



## Trout killer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,
Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen.
Keine Gewichtsangaben wegen Diskusionen usw 
Nicht das es wieder so wie letztes mal endet#d 

Gruß Trout killer#h


----------



## Maaartins (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wieso?? was war´n letztes mal gewesen trout killer?? ehrlich gesagt ist das n gutes tier dort auf dem bild und das gewicht würde mich schon interessieren...


----------



## Trout killer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich möchte nicht näher drauf eingehen 
Aber was solls den wos interesiert 31 Pfund


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## KaiAllround (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Petri zu den schönen Fängen#6 

@Martins: Schau ein paar seiten zurück dann wirst du Lesen was es für ein Porblemm gab...


----------



## fantazia (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen.
> Keine Gewichtsangaben wegen Diskusionen usw
> Nicht das es wieder so wie letztes mal endet#d
> ...


petri#6.
allen anderen fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen.
> Keine Gewichtsangaben wegen Diskusionen usw
> Nicht das es wieder so wie letztes mal endet#d
> ...



Glückwunsch zu dem Brocken und mal ne Frage:
Wie schätzt du deine Chancen ein, so einen Kapitalen in einem hindernisreichen Gewässer mit ner Spinnrute mit 15g. Wurfgewicht und 25er Vorfach zu landen, wenn man mal annimmt, dass er an der Spinnrute auf Mais gebissen hätte?

Frage deshalb: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99716

Eine 15g. Spinnrute hat das gleiche Wurfgewicht wie eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> .... wie schätzt du deine Chancen ein, so einen Kapitalen in einem hindernisreichen Gewässer mit ner Spinnrute mit 15g. Wurfgewicht und 25er Vorfach zu landen, wenn man mal annimmt, dass er an der Spinnrute auf Mais gebissen hätte? ...



Hi,

ich würde mal sagen, dass da die Chancen eher schlecht stehen. Ich habe zwar noch nicht mit der Fliege bzw. einer Fliegenkombo auf Karpfen geangelt, aber ich habe vergleichbare ungewollte Erfahrungen gemacht. Zu einem Karpfenansitz habe ich versehentlich ein falsch bestücktes Einzelfutteral mit einer 270cm/30Gramm Spinnrute mitgenommen, die Karpfenkombo mit der 2,75lbs-Rute blieb zuhause.  

Naja, 12er Fireline, kleine 2500er Spinnrolle - ich hab dann einfach mal ein paar Meter 0,45er Mono vor die Fireline geknöpert, eine Festbleimontage ans Ende gesetzt und bin die beköderte Montage rausgefahren.

Prompt habe ich nach einiger Zeit natürlich genau auf diese Kombo einen Biss bekommen, wobei der Fisch im D-Zug-Stil Schnur über die geöffnete Bremse nahm - das Material unten im Wasser war ja identisch zu den anderen Kombos. Bremse also langsam geschlossen und den Fisch in die Rutenaktion laufen lassen, viel Gegendruck war aber nicht möglich. Solange sich der Drill im Freiwasser abspielte, war eigentlich trotzdem alles sehr spaßig, krumme Rute, jedes Kopfschlagen und jede Schwanzflossenbewegung ging komplett durch bis ins Handteil.

Als der Fisch sich dann aber entschlossen hat, sein Heil doch eher mal in Ufernähe mit ein paar ausgeprägten seichten Schilfbereichen zu suchen, hatte der Spaß sehr schnell ein Ende - keine Möglichkeit, den Fisch auch nur ansatzweise zu bremsen oder zu lenken. Es kam was kommen mußte, eine Flucht quer durchs Schilf, wobei letztlich die Fireline im Schilf durchgescheuert ist. Ich habe die Montage dann versucht mit dem Boot zu retten und habe sie auch komplett gefunden, ohne Fisch. Der muss sich wohl mit dem Schnurende festgelaufen und dann befreit haben.

Im Endeffekt denke ich, dass nicht die Schnurtragkraft Grenzen gesetzt hat, sondern die mangelnde Möglichkeit, überhaupt irgendwie über die Rute ein wenig zu bremsen oder zu lenken.

In hindernissfreien Gewässern sicherlich nochmal eine wiederholenswerte spaßige Sache, aber sobald auch nur ein paar Stellen vorhanden sind, in die ein Fisch flüchten kann, wäre das doch eher ein verantwortungsloses Unterfangen.


----------



## addicted (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ein Kollege fischt mit Lachsfliegenrute und Made mit Pilot und Wathose quasi vor seinen Füssen auf einer sehr konzentrierten Futterstelle auf Karpfen.



Petri den Fängern!


----------



## Pilkman (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



addicted schrieb:


> ein Kollege fischt mit Lachsfliegenrute ...



Welche Klasse hat diese Lachsrute denn?

PS: Mit Made und Pilotkugel ist ja streng genommen kein Fliegenfischen mehr, hmm?  :q


----------



## addicted (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hast recht, is strenggenommen kein Fliegenfischen mehr, wird aber immernoch die Schnur als WG benutzt.


Soweit ich mich nicht täusche isses eine #10er.


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi hab gestern meinen neuen P.B. gefangen ist zwar nicht der riese aber ich denke es ist auch ein Wildkarpfen die bei uns im See eher selten sind. der Fisch hatte 52cm und 5,5 Pfund...(ICh zweifel langsam an meiner Waage) ne scherz beseite ist das ein normales gewicht?? 
Ein photo stelle ich demnächst nach, da mein handy kaputt ist und ich warten muss bis mir mein kumpel die per bluetooth schickt..

mfg und petri an alle, Chris


----------



## hecht990 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War Montag mal wieder angel,
ich hab einen 62cm Spiegelkarpfen, einen 45cm Schuppenkarpfen und eine 32cm Schleie gefangen.



Sind zwar nicht grade groß, aber wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Matticarp (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo freaks,
wie versprochen erstatte ich hiermit bericht vom wochenende.
fing mit husaberg 10 karpfen, das schönste dabei, haben zum ersten mal mit unseren selbst gemachten boilies geangelt, hammer!
die saison ist eröffnet beim dream carp team.
hier die schönsten bilder...


----------



## Calimero (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

...werd auch mal einen meiner Karpfen von letzter Woche posten! Dieser hat nach einer mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Nacht, kurz nach dem Hellwerden gebissen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Pilkman:
Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht und die Infos. Bei Fliegenfischern die ausschließlich diese Art zu Angeln betreiben, erlebe ich es immer wieder, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr über den Tellerrand schauen, keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren und sich ihre eigene kleine Scheinwelt aufbauen.


----------



## Fischfütterer (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab auch einen gefangen...
Am 30.04.07 nach mehreren, erfolglosen Stunden auf Grund hab ich die letzten Baquettereste über den See treiben lassen und siehe da: 38pfd bei 110cm !!!


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@all:Schöne Fische!
@hecht990: Kauf dir doch *Bitte* eine Abhakmatte!


----------



## Pette (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri!


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fischfütterer schrieb:


> Hab auch einen gefangen...
> Am 30.04.07 nach mehreren, erfolglosen Stunden auf Grund hab ich die letzten Baquettereste über den See treiben lassen und siehe da: 38pfd bei 110cm !!!


 


schöner graser hatte letztes jahr auch einen mit 40 pfund


----------



## Humphfry (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Geile Fische echt.

Solche 30er oder 40er Graser müssen doch einen morz Rabbatz machen wenn sie kurz vorm Ufer sind.

Mein größter Graser den ich bisher dran hatte war geschätze 75cm und der hat schon gscheit Dampf gemacht.|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil, an all den glücklichen Fängern !! Die Graser scheinen schon gut an der Oberfläche zu fressen...auch mein Kumpel konnte Anfang der Woche einen von 105cm und 34 Pfund auf Schwimmbrot fangen. Ich hab für morgen abend meinen ersten Karpfenansitz geplant, vielleicht kommen dann auch ein paar Bilderchen zustande...
schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Kuxi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallihallo ich grüße euch,

bin zwar kein typischer Carphunter, habe letztes Wochenende aber auch einen echt feinen Schuppi gefangen :vik:


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Heute Nacht durfte ich wiedermal einen (diese Woche bereits der 3.) Karpfen auf Köderfisch fangen. Zielfisch Aal ließ sich wieder nicht blicken aber so langsam zweifel ich an dem Gewässer. Ich meine es kann doch nicht normal sein Regelmäßig Karpfen auf Köfi zu fangen. Der heutige war zwar kein solcher brummer wie der letzte, mit 14 Pfund aber uach kein kleintier mehr.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> @all:Schöne Fische!
> @hecht990: Kauf dir doch *Bitte* eine Abhakmatte!


 
|good: 
DANKE!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

allen glücklichen fängern ein digges petri!!
grüße

mirco


----------



## Pette (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## joh (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte heute einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen mit 56cm fangen.
Köder war ein Frolic. Hatte am Anfang schon ein Biss, der Fisch ist jedoch leider ausgerissen.|evil:


----------



## angelarne (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Meine Jungs und ich waren Donnerstag Nacht am See. 6 Karpfen gabs, alle so um die 60 - 70 cm. Gewichtsangaben könnte ich nur schätzungweise abgeben. Hier mal ein Foto von einem Kollegen.
:m

Köder war Mais an einer Futterkorbmontage. Fangzeit ab 3:40 Uhr bis 9:30 Uhr. 
Petri an die anderen Fänger.


----------



## Manni1980 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@angelarne

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und nen guten Appetit! |supergri

Gruss

Manni


----------



## angelarne (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Manni1980

Danke. War lecker!


----------



## Pike Pirates (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Abend!!
Gerade vom Angeln wieder da.
Konnte einen Spiegler von 22 Pfund und einen Schuppi von 20 Pfund auf die Matte legen. Bilder folgen!!
Gruss Alex


----------



## Hecht87 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi habe auch einen fang verbuchen können ein schönen graser mit 24pfund und 97 cm


----------



## joh (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Muss noch was richtig Stellen hab keinen Spiegelkarpfen sondern einen Schuppenkarpfen( Wildkarpfen ) gefangen


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute!#h 
Wir waren von Freitag bis Samstag zu viert bei uns am Vereinssee und haben zum erstenmal unsere selbstgerollten Boilies getestet.
Hier das Ergebnis:
Nachmittags beim Zelt aufbauen der erste, Köder waren vielleicht mal gerade 20 min im Wasser, 85 cm, 24 pfd..

Der Zweite meldete sich um ca 19.30 Uhr an Krischan 1989´s Rute: 83 cm, 22 Pfd.

Und Samstag Morgen so um 10 Uhr ging an Carpkiller07´s Rute der  größte Fisch der Session an´s Band:  85 cm, 27 Pfd.



Ich möchte mich an der Stelle nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mir bei den vielen Fragen zum Boilie-Rollen geholfen haben.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Hecht87 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische petri von mir


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



joh schrieb:


> Muss noch was richtig Stellen hab keinen Spiegelkarpfen sondern einen Schuppenkarpfen( Wildkarpfen ) gefangen



schuppenkarpfen ungleich wildkarpfen!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi, und ein dickes petri an alle fänger!!!
@Pratfall-Bob,
sry aber mal ne blöde frage, baut ihr für eine nacht eure zelte, bivvy´s, was auch immer auf?? ich bin da viel zu faul dazu, war auch freitag auf samstag mit nem kollegen, für eine nacht gibts bei mir immer nur liege und schlafsack. hab ach 2 karpfen fangen können, nachts um 3 en spiegler mit 20 pfd und morgens um 10 beim abbauen, hab noch gerätselt, hol ich erst die linke oder die rechte ein, hab mit links begonnen, hat grad des blei vom grund weg, krieg ich nen full-run auf die rechte bekommen, schuppi mit 16 pfd, das nennt man wohl glück!! *gg*


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so leutz, ich hau jetzt ab, probiers jetzt mal das erste mal auf zander dieses jahr, sollen ganz gut gehen, hab ich gehört, nachher weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Schotti!#h 
ja, wir machen da immer nen ganz großen Aufriss drum.
Hast schon Recht vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben, wir haben aber das Glück, dass wir an dem See mit dem Auto direkt bis ans Wasser fahren dürfen.
Schleppen möcht ich das Zeug auch nicht kilometerweit !
Außerdem wollte Carpkiller07 unbedingt sein neues Zelt und seinen neuen Schlafsack testen.
Das Schöne beim Karpfenangeln ist ja, dass man ja doch einiges an Zeit hat, sobald die Fallen gestellt sind .

Marcus

P.s.: Viel Erfolg beim Räubern!!!


----------



## tarpoon (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war von freitag zu samstag draußen. konnte sechs karpfen und elf! brassen fangen. habe solar perfekt popup banane und dynamite baits fluoro popup pineapple in konkurrenz laufen lassen.
der solar hat sowohl mehr karpfen wie brassen gefangen.
waren endlich mal wieder zwei wunderschöne tage...


----------



## Pette (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Huhu!

Hier mal unser Bericht:

Geza (auch hier im Forum) und ich haben uns mal von Samstag bis Montag an den Senftenberger See gesetzt und versucht ein paar Karpfen zu überlisten.
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten konnten wir dann am Samstag um ca. 19:00 Uhr endlich unser Lager aufbauen.
Für die erste Nacht entschieden wir uns für die beiden Spot's die ich die Tage davor gefüttert habe.
Außer einem Fehlbiss ging in dieser Nacht leider nichts.
Am frühen Morgen fuhr Geza mit seinem Boot raus und suchte per Echolot zwei neue Spot's die wie dann auch Prompt mit Hartmais, Tigernüssen, Boillies und Hanf (nicht alles auf einmal) fütterten. Um diese Spots wieder zu finden, setzten wir zwei Marker-Posen.
Ein Spot lag ca. 25m vom Ufer weg in einer 4,2m Tiefen Rinne an der Kante.
Der zweite Spot lag ca. 80-90m an einer etwas flacheren Stelle.
Am Sonntag um ca. 16:15 Uhr hatten wir den ersten Run. Geza war am Zug. Nach einem unspektakulären Drill lag der 70cm, 15 Pfund  Spiegelkarpfen nach ca. 5min auf der Matte.
Gefangen wurde dieser auf einer gedippten Hartmaiskette. Kann leider nicht sagen welcher Dipp es war, weil wir verschiedene benutzt haben.
Nach einem erneuten Fehlbiss am Abend, war es dann für mich soweit.
Montag um 2:30 Uhr in der Nacht hatte ich den nächsten Run.
Erneut ein kurzer Drill.
Wieder war es ein Spiegelkarpfen, aber ein kleiner von ca. 55-60cm und ca. 8 Pfund. Wieder biss er auf einer gedippten Hartmaiskette.
Kurz danach gab es zwei mal eine Begegnung mit einem tief grunzenden Wildschwein nahe unseres Lagers(15m weg)! Zum Glück war es nicht in Streit-Laune. 
Dann gab es im Laufe des Tages ein Wetterwechsel.
Es begann zu Regnen und der Wind drehte sich.
Mit schlechten Aussichten auf weiteren Erfolg und der Gewissheit, dass das Wetter sich weiter verschlechtern sollte, brachen wir unseren Ansitz einen halben Tag eher als geplant ab.
Wir hätten uns zwar mehr erhofft, aber für den ersten Ansitz an einem 1300 ha großen See, der sehr schwierig zu befischen ist, waren wir im Großen und Ganzen dann doch zufrieden und konnten die Heimreise antreten.

mfg

euer Pette


----------



## KaiAllround (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hiho,

Petri Heil !!!!:vik:  Werde es am Freitag auch wieder probieren....


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den Fischen  #6 


und ich dachte am Senftenberger sei das Boot verboten  ;+


----------



## Pette (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

PSCCHHT!



kennst du den see?

warste schonmal hier?


----------



## Trout killer (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle,#6 
Schöne Carps ich werde es nächste Woche auch mal wieder
Probieren:vik: 



Gruß Trout killer|wavey:


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dankeschön,
ok, da geb ich dir recht, hab übrigens nix gefangen!!
Krieg noch im laufe der woche auch ein neues Zelt, das würde ich dann natürlich auch mal für eine nacht testen, oder wenns wetter net so sicher is, mein schirm hab ich da dann ach immer dabei oder wenn regen gemeldet is, dann is sowiso klar, zelt oder daheim auf der couch bei der freundin bleiben!! *g* naja, sind halt carp-hunter da muss man dann durch, egal was kommt


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kenn den See, weiß was verboten ist :q 

da schwimmen auch Fische der knappen 40er Klasse drin rum #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Pette@ kann des sein das der im spremberg ist der see?? weil dan kenn ich ihn warn dort mal beim fischen und haben richtig gut gefangen


----------



## tarpoon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@pette: na das hat sich doch gelohnt, warst bestimmt sau stolz auf dich...schöner fisch


----------



## Pette (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ronnywalter:

Nein der see ist in Senftenberg(wie der name sagt)
in Spremberg gibt es eine Talsperre!

Tarpoon:
Ja war schon froh.
Hätte aber gern schon mal ein etwas größeren gedrillt. Aber jeder fängt mal klein an!

mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ok dan waren wir dort zum fischen weil dort war boot au verboten, naja auf jeden fall geiles  gewässer


----------



## carp-kutte (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

GLÜCKWUNSCH Pette!!!
Die Saison geht ja erst richtig los!!

Schöne Grüsse Carp-kutte.


----------



## Pike Pirates (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi,
So die versprochenen Bilder meiner Karpfen vom Sonntag.
Nicht schlecht für 4 stunden und das erste mal Angeln dieses Jahr. 
Gruss Alex


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petr Heil!
dass du dies Jahr erst ein mal loswarst tut mir aber echt leid


----------



## Pike Pirates (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ja hat alles net sein sollen. Wenn ich los wollte dann hing mir meine freundin anner backe oder das wetter schlug um. Aber ab jetzt gehts los!!!:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hab heute Vormittag meine ersten 2 Karpfen in diesem Jahr gefangen... sind zwar nicht so groß, aber gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## tarpoon (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so schöne fische können ja nur aus unserer gegend kommen!!!:vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



tarpoon schrieb:


> so schöne fische können ja nur aus unserer gegend kommen!!!:vik:


 

ja die kommen auch von hier...#h 

morgen früh nach der Arbeit gehts wieder für 4-5 stündchen los ans Wasser .


----------



## Macks Zander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo ihr Karpfenjäger,
ich hatte dieses Jahr auch einen super Saisonauftakt.
24 Pfund Graskarpfen auf Schwimmbrot.






greetz, Mack's Zander


----------



## Pette (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

PETRI!

richtig schöner fisch!


----------



## mightyeagle69 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Klein Vieh macht auch mist :g
Meine ersten 2 Carp uff Pellets :vik:


----------



## mightyeagle69 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> PETRI!
> 
> richtig schöner fisch!



Stimmt leider ist das Bild nur völligst daneben....tztztztz


----------



## Macks Zander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hatten leider nur ein Fotohandy zur Hand! Was will man machen?!?


----------



## mightyeagle69 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Macks Zander schrieb:


> Hatten leider nur ein Fotohandy zur Hand! Was will man machen?!?



Also wenn bei dir mal wieder ein neues Handy ansteht, kann ich dir nur das  *K800i von Sony/Ericsson* (3,2 mega pix) wärmstens empfehlen #6.Seit dem ich dieses Handy habe brauche ich keine Kamera mehr bein Fischen die Pic´s sind echt SUPA KLASSE....... & solche Fotos wie deines gehören dann der Vergangenheit an .

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## Macks Zander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das Handy ist von einem kumpel und sogar sehr neu, es hat 3.2 mega pixel, aber mit der Sonne im Rücken geht da auch nicht viel! Aber danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> Also wenn bei dir mal wieder ein neues Handy ansteht, kann ich dir nur das  *K800i von Sony/Ericsson* (3,2 mega pix) wärmstens empfehlen #6.Seit dem ich dieses Handy habe brauche ich keine Kamera mehr bein Fischen die Pic´s sind echt SUPA KLASSE....... & solche Fotos wie deines gehören dann der Vergangenheit an .
> 
> Cheers MightyEagle



brauch nur viel zu lange fürn fokus. hab meine cybershot für fotos und das ericsson wenn ich sie vergessen hab.


----------



## Pike Pirates (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jo sind schöne Fische dabei. Dann mal Petri an die fänger.
Gleich gehts wieder los an Baggersee. Bilder kommen dann^^
:q


----------



## SteffenG (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hey leute werde heute wieder mit nem kumpel losziehen bis am sonntag und versuchen ein paarschöne karpfen auf die matte zu legen vieleicht klappt es ja dieses wochenende und ich kann die 40 pfd. marke knacken also drückt mir die daumen ich werde es auch für euch tun !!!:vik: :vik: 

Viel glück und petri !!!


----------



## KaiAllround (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hiho,

An alle Fänger: Petri Heil!!!

@SteffenG: 
Da hast dir aber viel vorgenommen( 40 pfd. marke knacken )


----------



## Pette (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich fahr Sonntag morgen auch mal wieder für nen Tag raus!
aber an einen kleinen teich, wo ich noch nicht war.
mal sehen was da geht!
hab bis dann 3 tage mit gequellten hartmais angefüttern!

mal sehen!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

heute vormittag war nichts mit den Karpfen los#c . Der Regen und der Wind waren bestimmt schuld|gr: !!!

Am Wochenende versuch ich nochmal mein Glück:vik:


----------



## Pette (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

da passiert!

SO soll gutes wetter werden!

da geht bestimmt was!


----------



## Sugar (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

Dieses Jahr läuft´s richtig gut schon der 12 Fisch für mich


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo.
petri an alle fänger!!

morgen will ich auch raus auf karpfen!
das erste mal mit selbsgerollten murmeln!
nur ich steh grad vor nem schnurproblem:
soll ich 25er stroft (mono) oder 17er fireline crystal nehmen?
hab im moment leider nichts anderes zur verfügung....
die zu erwartenden fischgrößen liegen bei bis zu 30pfund und ich muss die karpfen von hindernissen wegführen, so das ich sie im freiwasser ausdrillen kann.....


----------



## Pette (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

30 Pfund und musst viel action mit den schweinen machen?

da wird ne 25er schon an ihre grenzen gehen...!


----------



## Ronen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> die zu erwartenden fischgrößen liegen bei bis zu 30pfund und ich muss die karpfen von hindernissen wegführen, so das ich sie im freiwasser ausdrillen kann.....



denkste net, in Anbetracht dieser Tatsache, dass da ne 25er Mono etwas "schwach auf der Brust" ist?



> hab im moment leider nichts anderes zur verfügung....



es ist samstag.... alle Läden haben geöffnet!


----------



## Pette (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jop! mein ich auch!

35er möchte es schon sein.....!


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Ronen schrieb:


> denkste net, in Anbetracht dieser Tatsache, dass da ne 25er Mono etwas "schwach auf der Brust" ist?
> 
> 
> 
> es ist samstag.... alle Läden haben geöffnet!


deshalb hab ich ja auch gefragt!
ich hatte mir ne 35er mono (balzer) auf eine rolle gespult und die kann ich wirklich vergessen! die knotenfestigkeit geht gegen null (gut is schon etwas übertrieben)!
ich werd eine 28er stroft fischen. die hab ich mir jetzt besorgt. cipro 2003 fischt bei uns soweit ich weis auch eine 28er und hatte noch nie probleme. er war heute hier und hat gemeint die karpfen würden dort ins freiwasser ziehen und nicht in die büsche. also denk ich das die reicht! 
danke euch beiden für die antworten!


----------



## Pette (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na dann hoff ich mal das der recht hatte....!

man kann nicht pauschal sagen das die karpfen NIE ins gebüsch ziehen....
nicht das du dich ärgerst wenn es passiert...!


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> na dann hoff ich mal das der recht hatte....!
> 
> man kann nicht pauschal sagen das die karpfen NIE ins gebüsch ziehen....
> nicht das du dich ärgerst wenn es passiert...!


das stimmt! aber cipro 2003 hat bei uns wirklich viel erfahrung in sachen karpfen und ich denk er muss es wissen!


----------



## Pette (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie gesagt viel glück!

aber nur weil er 28er fischt heißt es nicht das DU das jetzt auch IMMER so machen MUSST!
sammle deine eigenen erfahrungen^^!

nächstes mal wieder bessere schnur....


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> *>> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



#c|kopfkrat

ihr nur: |bla:


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> wie gesagt viel glück!
> 
> aber nur weil er 28er fischt heißt es nicht das DU das jetzt auch IMMER so machen MUSST!
> sammle deine eigenen erfahrungen^^!
> ...


danke!! das werd ich auch nicht immer so machen! spätestens wenn ich meine richtigen karpfenrollen bekomme kommt ne 32er stroft drauf! (also noch max. 1 monat)
dann muss die 28er zum hechtfischen herhalten!
so jetz aber zurück zum eigendlichen thema.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hy Leute, ich fische ab 34er aufwärts. Ist gut, weil man ein sichereres Gefühl hat !

Aber Ihr habt recht. Zurück zum Thema:

Ich hab gestern Abend um 22 Uhr einen 10 Pfünder gefangen. An leichter Rute macht das auch Laune.


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kannste auch was zur Größe/Länge sagen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war die Nacht wieder mit mein Kumpel Olli draussen am Wasser. Insgesamt gabs nur ein Biss bei 4 Angeln#c.Vielleicht hatte ich die Köder einfach im viel zu tiefen Wasser gehabt an der Stelle ging es ungelogen,gleich hinter der Krautkante ca 15 meter tief ab. Man konnte schon einige Sekunden zählen, bis man merkte das das 110er Blei auf den Boden aufkam. Nächstes mal wirds wieder besser|rolleyes .
Heute morgen dann aber um genau halb 4 musste ich ihn wach machen, weil plötzlich bei seinen einen Bissanzeiger, ein lauter Dauerpiepton zu hören war. Dann gleich raus aus dem Zelt, rein in die Badelatschen und ab an die Angel...und nach einen eher kurzen aber kraftvollen Drill, lag ein schöner 70er Spiegler im Netz. Wir hatten ihn anfangs etwas größer geschätzt als 70, aber der hatte eine echte "Tellerform" gehabt, deshalb kam der uns nur so groß vor...war aber auf jedenfall ein sehr schönes Tier, mit einer absolut tollen Farbe !


Allen anderen noch ein Petri Heil#6


----------



## Trout killer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,
Ich war auch wieder los hier das ergebnis:m 


Gruß Trout killer#h


----------



## ShogunZ (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wow...das nenn ich mal nen schönen Carp!
Petri Heil! Was bringt denn der Gute auf die Waage? Ich schätz ihn mal auf 36 Pfund.


----------



## AK74 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus



Einen dicken Glückwunsch an alle Fänger.#6


----------



## zander55 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War von Freitag bis Sonntag am Wasser. Das Ergebnis drei Carps, der größte 33 Pfund und somit mein neuer PB. Köder waren Spicy Shrimp and Prawn Boilies von Dynamite Baits.


----------



## carphunter-sobota (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Karpfen!

Am welchen Gewässer wahrst du ?


----------



## zander55 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War am Römer See, in Krefeld, ein etwa 5 ha großes Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## Sugar (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> kannste auch was zur Größe/Länge sagen?


 

Wiege eigentlich nur noch wenn ich denke er könnte größer wie mein PB sein.
Ansonsten freue ich mich über jeden überlisteten Fisch.
Der fiel heute drauf rein.


----------



## SteffenG (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo bin wieder zurück vom angeln hat leider nicht geklappt was ich mir vorgenommen habe es hat nur zu dem einen gereicht naja was solls was habt ihr noch schönes gefangen !!!


----------



## Hecht87 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ist dch auch ein prachtkerl


----------



## SteffenG (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@hecht87 ja schon aber ich hab mir halt was größeres vorgenommen und auch mehr biße das war der einzigste karpfenbiß in 3 Tagen wie war es bei euch ich denke bei uns hat es mit an dem wetter zu tun gehabt war sehr veränderlich und das ist normal nicht gut 
!


----------



## Pike Pirates (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

OH lala!!!
Da wurden aber schöne Fische gefangen. Da trau ich mich ja eigentlich gar nicht meine rein zusetzten.
War heute 4 stunden bissel Funfishen auf SchwimmBrot. Waage hatte ich natürlich liegen lassen. Aber zwei waren 63 und einer 58. Aber schon dicker als nicht inner Laichzeit
Gruss Alex


----------



## Pike Pirates (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so nu die Fotos!!


----------



## meckpomm (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin

Ich bin von samstag bis heute auch endlich mal wieder losgekommen. Das zweite Mal erst in diesem Jahr. Es ging an eines der besten Großkarpfengewässer Mecklenburgs. In der ersten Nacht habe ich eine mit Muscheln bewachsene Uferkante befischt. Allerdings erfolglos. Nicht ein Fisch rollte oder war gar am Platz. Dann habe ich mein Schlauchboot aus dem Auto ausgepackt und alles notwendig mitgenommen. Bin an auf eine Stelle gemovt, an der ich schon einige Male erfolg hatte. Die Ruten habe ich in Tiefen zwischen 80cm und 1,5m verteilt. Bereits nach 3 Stunden rollten die Fische am Platz, aber getan hat sich nix. Heut morgen gegen halb zwei bekam ich 4 Pieper. Als ich die Wathose anhatte und die Nachtleucht bereits erloschen war, dacht ich an einen Schnurschwimmer, und krempelte die Wathose schonmal runter. Doch da fiel mir ein, dass es beim Karpfenangeln auch so etwas wie Fallbisse gibt... also doch zur Rute... Es war tatsächlich ein Fallbiss und der fisch hatte sich schon einige Meter auf mich zu bewegt. Ins Freiwasser war er glücklicherweise auch gezogen. Also konnte ich ihr vom Ufer aus drillen. Als ich ihn bis auf 20m herangedrillt, vielmehr gekurbelt hatte, hat er erstmal ne richtig lange Flucht hingelegt. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich nie wirklich daran gedacht das Karpfen in einer Flucht 30m schnur nehmen könnte, aber diese fisch nahm mit sicherheit sogar 31m genommen... Leider gingen seine Fluchten immer mehr richtung eines größeren Seerosenfelds. Also doch ins Schlauchboot... Ins Seerosenfeld konnte er nicht mehr flüchten, aber 15min Bootgefahren bin ich mit ihm trotzdem noch... Großes Spektakel! Bis 2min vor dem eigentlichen keschern hatte sich dieser Fisch nicht an der Oberfläche gezeigt. 

@Pilkman: bis zum Keschern hab ich das Licht ausgehabt! :q

Das Licht habe ich mich erst wieder getraut am Ufer anzumachen. Naja war schon ein richtig Geiler Anblick. Einen so großen Spiegler hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen...
Leider war ich allein fischen, so gabs nur dieses eine Foto auf der Matte. 
Am Morgen konnte ich dann noch einen zweiten Fisch fangen, der mit sicherheit ein wirklich Schöner war. Aber den ich leider nicht mehr wirklich registiert habe.
In diesem Gewässer haben die Karpfen bereits abgelaicht.
Deutlich sieht man dem Fisch auch an, dass der Bauch fehlt.

Um auch noch einmal die aktuelle Diskussion aufzugreifen: Gefischt habe ich mit einer 31er mono. Dazu eine 30lbs Mono Schlagschnur. Das wichtigste ist wirklich ein guter Knoten und eine halbwegs gute schnur, der man vertraut.

So gleich geht's wieder zum Wasser, aber anderer See mit Posenruten...

MfG rene


----------



## rurseekarpfen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ohhhhh..das ist aber ein riese


----------



## M4STERM4X (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wollte mal fragen, warum du die tatsache so betonst, dass du die lampe aus hattest? reizt bzw. beunruhigt das den karpfen so stark oder wie?

petri an alle fänger!#6


----------



## SteffenG (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wenn du den karpfen direkt mit deiner led kopflampe anleuchtest kann es schon sein das er sich erschreckt und kann dann vorm kescher ausschlitzen .
Ich mach es meistens so wenn der Mond gut steht und es noch einigermaßen gut hell ist lass ich sie auch aus , ist aber kein muss !!!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so. wieder was gelernt, das mit der lampe hab ich nämlich auch nicht gewusst, hab die immer angemacht, während ich zur rute bin, und die war dann bei mir auch die ganze zeit an, bis zum foto-termin, damits net blendet, aber warum eigentlich net, ob im "hellen" oder im dunklen drillen macht ja auch kein unterschied und in nen 1m kescher sollte man den fisch auch im dunkeln bringen, geb ich euch recht, danke für den tipp, werd ich in zukunft auch so machen


----------



## cipro2003 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo zusammen 
und dickes Petri an alle!Tolle Fische!Ich war am Samstag auch wieder on Tour und konnte morgens um halb sechs einen schönen Karpfen von 20 Pfund auf die Matte locken!

@Steffen90-Ich habe gesagt das meine Fische alle von den Büschen weggezogen sind,das kann man natürlich nicht pauschal sagen,ich habe eben Glück gehabt!#6Habe aber mittlerweile aufgrund der Hindernisse auch aufgerüstet und fische stärkeres Gerät!In unseren anderen Teichen braucht man nicht über 0,30 gehen da keinerlei Hindernisse drin liegen!
Also dickes Petri nochmal an alle Fänger:vik:
Gruß Frank


----------



## meckpomm (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin 

es macht im dunkeln schon einen Sinn ohne Licht zu drillen, weil die Fische immer davor weg flüchten. Sei es nun in einem flachen See, oder wenn man mehrere Schnüre nebeneinander hat in die der Fisch flüchten kann oder wenn man in der nähe des Futterplatzes drillt.
Kleinere Fisch bekommt man zügig ermüdet, aber große Fische toben manchmal vor dem Kescher nochmal los, besonders wenn man mit der Taschenlampe rumfuchtelt.
Das ganze merkt man auch sehr schon wenn man einem Karpfen auf der Matte die Augen abdeckt... Er ist dann deutlich ruhiger.
Markus weiss schon warum ich ihm das spaßenshalber schreibe...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... Markus weiss schon warum ich ihm das spaßenshalber schreibe...



Klaro! Weil ich als Keschermann immer meine Kopflampe anhabe. :q

PS:
Wenn der Futterplatz etwas entfernt liegt, sind mir beim Keschern vom Land aus unter dem gedimmten Licht der Kopflampe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen passiert - meine Fische sind relativ ausgedrillt, wenn ich sie keschere.

Vom Boot aus sehe ich das schon wieder anders, auf´s Wasser leuchten stelle ich mir nicht sehr fangfördernd vor.


----------



## Hecht87 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wenn man die lampe immer an hat gewöhnt sich der fisch auch drann nur wenn man sie dann plötzlich anmacht dann kann es zum schrecken werden


----------



## M4STERM4X (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wieder was gelernt:vik:


----------



## meckpomm (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin

Ja Markus, deswegen hab ich dir an dem Abend auch das Keschern abgenommen und dich zum Zuschauer degradiert:q. Naja eigentlich ging das wirklich um den Angelplatz der direkt unter den Rutenspitzen war.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... naja eigentlich ging das wirklich um den Angelplatz der direkt unter den Rutenspitzen war. ...



Eben.


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Zander 55 kriegt man für dieses Gewässer auch Tageskarten?


----------



## nExX (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

*Mahlzeit*​*
Seit gestern nachmittag kann auch ich meinen ersten etwas größeren Karpfen dieses jahres verzeichnen. Alles begann morgens um 9 (da ich am tag zuvor etwas viel des guten bieres erwischt habe, gingen wir etwas später zum see) Mein guter Freund und Mitglied des Carp Hunting Teams Flachslanden hohlte mich mit meinem gesamten Tackle ab und wir gingen zum see. (der see liegt im wunderschönen Mittelfranken und ist ca. 12 ha groß). Dort angekommen fing es auch gleich an zu regnen und wir bauten unser zelt schnellst möglich auf. Als unsere Ruten (2* Bander, 1* Ultimate 1*Cormoran) dann im wasser auf ca. 30-100 meter entfernung lagen begann dann das lange warten! Wir warteten 1ne stunde, 2 stunden, 3 stunden und entlossen uns dann doch auf ein kleines nickerchen. Nachmittags gegen halb 1 schlug mir dann mein Tackle Kollege, während mein Bissanzeiger alles gab. auf den arm und ich sprang im Halbschlaf zu meinen ruten. Aufgrund meines Halbschlafes schlug ich zuerst die falsche rute an und war sehr verwirrt, warum mein Bissanzeiger sich immernoch die batterie aus der elektronik kotzt. Nachdem ich dann realisiert habe, dass es die falsche rute war, warf ich meine angel weg und nahm die andere dann doch vom rod pod. Schon beim Anschlag habe ich gespürt, dass es diesmal mehr als 5 pfund sein müssen und nach 11 minuten drill habe ich ihn dann, mit einem dicken grinsen auf den lippen, auf die matte gebracht. Beim wiegen hatte er dann 7,5 kilo. Zwischendurch haben wir dann noch 3 etwas kleinere karpfen mit 10pfund, 8pfund und 3 pfund gefangen.
Nach stundenlagen gesprächen über frauen und ihre schwächen haben wir uns dann entschlossen zu gehen. Es war so gegen 21 Uhr und es begann übelst zu regnen. Wir brachten unser tackle etappenweiße zum auto. mein freund sagte noch:" Pass auf warscheinlich rennt jetz noch einer" und wie sollte es anders sein.. Ein Fisch ging ab wie Schnitzel, sodass sich sogar mein rodpod angegriffen gefühlt hatt nach ca. 6 minuten konnte ich dann noch einen schönen kräftigen 12 Pfünder an land bringen und wir fuhren glücklich nach hause!

Die Ganzen Fische haben haben wir immer nur in den Regenpausen, die ca. 15 minuten lang waren gefangen!
Ebenso haben wir sie nur mit Frolic gefangen auf Boilie gab es keinen einzigen Biss (vielleicht benützen wir auch die falschen?!)
Auf jeden fall schwöre ich auf mein Rind oder Geflügel Frolic und vor ihm gibt es bei mir nichts..!!!

PS: Leider hatt die ganzen Bilder mein Freund, er wird sie dann in nächster Zeit euch präsentieren!
Ich hoffe euch hatt meine Geschichte gefallen.
Machts gut
*​​


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Cool..


----------



## zander55 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ JamesFisch007
Nein, es gibt keine Tageskarten. 

War wieder für zwei Nächte am Wasser, allerdings wollten die Fische nicht so recht. Es gab nur einen Run, von einem schlanken 16 Pfund Schuppi. Köder war ein Monster Carp Boilie von DB.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bin gerade von einer Sitzung von letzten Freitag bis heute zu Hause angekommen. Von Freitag bis Sontag bekleidete mich ein Kollege. Am Sontag fuhr er dann gen Heimat. Am Montag früh kam Chritian aber dazu.
Insgesamt konnten wir 30 Runs verzeichnen. Verloren aber auf Grund von Hindernissen 5 Fische.
Tommy hatte 3 Runs. Einen Carp von 14,6kg und einen von 11,5kg konnte er landen. Leider verlor er noch einen schönen Fisch.

Chritian konnte 4 Carps landen einen von 14,8 kg und 3 zwischen 7 und 11kg.

Meiner einer konnte 18 Fische landen und verlor 3. 
12 Stück von 10-14,2kg und 6 Stück von 6,0-9,8kg

Alle auf selbstgedrehte Boilies in Wassertiefen zwischen 4 und 7m.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

noch ein einige Pics


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Erst mal allen ein Fettes Petri Heil.


Nun zu mir:
War am Gestrigen Vatertag auch am Wasser und zwar von 9Uhr - 21Uhr.
Das Wetter war schlecht es regnete fast die ganze zeit.
Die ersten Std. fing ich nichts.
Bis es dann 18Uhr wurde aufeinmal schlug mein Bissanzeiger Alarm.
Und die MKII tanzten mit der Schnur.
Nach einem kurzen Drill von 5min konnte ich den relativ Blassn Spiegler auf die Abhakmatte bevördern.
Für alle die es interessiert gefangen wurde er auf ein 20mm Boilie von Black Label Baits vom Typ Burning Sun.




Gruß
Flo


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und nun der Rest


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Mr.Boilie
Sind echt super Carps dabei.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Deiner ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
Bei uns läuft es dieses Jahr sehr gut. Wir hatten da schon eine Top Woche gehabt. Das Blatt kann sich bei der nächsten Stzung aber auch schnell wenden.


----------



## nExX (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mr. boilie dickes dickes petri heil! nicht schlecht
darf ich fragen an was für einem gewässer du warst?!

ich trau mich schon gar nicht fragen welche rezeptur du für die boilies genommen hast?! verätst du sie mir trotzdem? will jetz auch selber boilie machen und wie es scheint währ dann deine rezeptur der beste einstieg :m *g* würde es aber auch verstehn wenn du mir die rezeptur nicht verrätst


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Eine befriedigende Antwort zum Gewässer kann ich dir nicht geben.

Was die Köder betrifft bin ich eher bereit Auskunft zu geben. 
Boilies hat jeder von uns selbst gerollt. Verschiedene Fischmixe aus einzelnen Zutaten selber zusammengestellt.

Als Zutaten für den Mix nehme ich 
15% Weißfischmehl
15% Sardinenmehl
15% Forelli gemahlen 
2,5% Kabeljaumehl
2,5% Blutmehl 
15% Hartweizengrieß
15% Maisgrieß
15% Maismehl
5% Sojamehl



Als Flavour verwende Monster Crab von Hutchi und Secret Agend vun Hutchi.

Christian hat eine ähnliche Mixzusammenstellung jedoch benutzte er Pineaple von der Firma Solar. Damit habe ich im Frühjahr auch schon einige schöne Carps ermitteln können.

Es liegt nicht immer nur am Boilie allein. Wenn ich nicht nach der ersten Nacht ohne Biß die Eingebung gehabt hätte auf 7m zu Fischen wäre das Ergebnis wesentlich dünner gewesen.  Während des Frühstücks verhärtete sich der Gedanke in meinem Hirn. Und ich wurde nach zwei Stunden mit einem Spiegler von 14,2kg dafür belohnt. 

Da ich aber Realist bin weis ich genau das auch andere Tage kommen und ich froh sein werde, überhaupt einen Run zu kriegen. Eine Niederlage und ein Erfolgserlebnis liegen wenn man es genau betrachtet sehr eng zusammen.
Manchmal entscheiden Kleinigkeiten darüber.
Was mich sehr freut ist die Tatsche das es in diesem Gewässer sehr wenige Spiegler gibt. Ich konnte dort 2007 schon 9 Stück fangen. 


Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Frage mit bester Zufriedenheit beantworten.


----------



## nExX (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo vielen dank für die auskunft...dann werd ich wohl selber nach dem gewässer suchen müssen.! *g*


----------



## Hecht87 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi alle ein petri schöne fische dabei war schon einer mal am braunschweigerloch bei glindenberg wie ist da so mit karpfen und aal und hecht


----------



## tarpoon (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo,

war dieses WE auch von freitag zu samstag draußen. was soll ich sagen SA morgen um halb acht, nachdem ich um halb fünf neu beködert und nachgefüttert hab VOLLRUN...
das ergebnis 24 pfund  um halb neun noch ein kleiner mit acht pfund.

bilder nachher


----------



## cipro2003 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo zusammen
ich komm auch grad wieder von ner Session zurück!
Gestern abend konnte ich einen 16Pfünder landen und heute morgen einen schönen 24Pfünder Spiegelkarpfen!:vik:
Gruß Frank


----------



## badboy93 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Guten Tag Leute, 
Bin neu hier und gleich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Dann gehts mal los!
Samstag morgens mit meinem Anhänger und meinem Fahrrad mit Ausrüstung an den See gefahren. Zelt aufgebaut, Ruten gelegt und gewartet.
Ungefähr um 16.00 biss dann diesen schöne Exemplar mit 44 Pfund auf meiner Shimano Alivio! Mein erster Karpfen für dieses Jahr *freu*!
Gefangen habe ich ihn in einem See in der Pfalz (neupotz).
Natürlich werden die Karpfen wieder zurück gesetzt!

Hier den Link mit dem bild will es nicht: http://i1.fastup.de/show.asp?file=Bild+017(5).jpg

Grüße von mir und Petri Heil!


----------



## Merlinrs (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board und Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch. 

Aber vielleicht solltest du mal deine Waage überprüfen. Oder du hast die Abkackmatte vergessen abzuziehen.


----------



## Cloud (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht solltest du mal deine Waage überprüfen. Oder du hast die Abkackmatte vergessen abzuziehen.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht  ....
44 Pfund sehen ein bisschen anders aus


----------



## Merlinrs (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Er wird nicht mal 30 Pfund haben denoch ist es ein sehr schöner Fisch. Ich frage mich immer warum  es gleich ein 40er sein muss
man kann doch auch zufrieden sein mit dem was man fängt.


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Vor allem bei der Statur .... tut mir leid. Petri Heil zum Fang aber vielleicht solltest du das Gewicht mal eben vedoppeln.

22pfund wette?


----------



## Trout killer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,
War am We auch wieder los leider nur zwei Bisse und davon ein Schlitzer#d
Aber dafür für mich nicht zu oft gefangener Fisch auf Selfmadeboilie:q bitte keine komentare über das Bild meine Abhackmatte war einfach zu klein#t


Gruß Trout killer|wavey:


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

da hilft nich nur die abhakmatte ...
der hat nie 44 Pfund 22 KG sieht man nem Fisch an #d


----------



## badboy93 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Vielleicht sehen sie so aus: 
http://i1.fastup.de/show.asp?file=Bild+006(4).jpg
47 pfund aufer waage 3 abgezogen für karpfen sack (in sack gewogen)
Die Waage stimmt mit 2 anderen überein
Naja egal ich zerbreche mir den Kopf nicht! 
Grüße


----------



## Merlinrs (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

[FONT=&quot]Mit dem verdoppeln kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich hatte mal an einen See ein 25 Pfünder gefangen. Der nächste der es weitererzählt hatte machte 25 Kilo draus. Der wiederum erzählte dass einer am See einen 50 Pfünder gefangen hat. Und als ich beim nächsten Mal wieder am See war.  Kamen einige zu mir und fragten ob ich das war mit dem  50 pfünder war.[/FONT]


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@badboy93

Viel wichtiger ist das du den Fisch gefangen hast und nicht andere an deiner Gewichtsangabe zweifeln.
Es bringt ja nichts sich selber zu veralbern. #6


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> War am We auch wieder los leider nur zwei Bisse und davon ein Schlitzer#d
> Aber dafür für mich nicht zu oft gefangener Fisch auf Selfmadeboilie:q bitte keine komentare über das Bild meine Abhackmatte war einfach zu klein#t
> 
> ...



hättste ja wenigstens versuchen können 

PS: ohne ck 

dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Trout killer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@bennie ich habs ja versucht aber da war nur der kopf und vieleicht nicht mal die hälfte des Bauches auf der Abha(k)matte



Gruß Trout killer


----------



## BigEasy4653 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi wollte mich erst ma gleich mit meiner ersten Fangmeldung vorstellen.

Also ich bins der Torsten ( BigEasy ) :vik:

Ein enger Kumpel von Nexx der auch ziemlich neu im Forum ist.

Also mein erster Karpfen über 5 Kg in diesem Jahr.

Gefangen am 29.04.07 um 16.15 

Wetter: Sonnig, blauer Himmel, Wind aus West.

Köder: Frolic ( Geflügel Reis ) an selbst Gebundenem Haar

Karpfen mit 8.06 Kg

PETRIE HEIL EUCH ALLEN


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri heil!


----------



## BigEasy4653 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

#6
VON nExX meine alten Kumpel:

Mahlzeit​
Seit gestern nachmittag kann auch ich meinen ersten etwas größeren Karpfen dieses jahres verzeichnen. Alles begann morgens um 9 (da ich am tag zuvor etwas viel des guten bieres erwischt habe, gingen wir etwas später zum see) Mein guter Freund und Mitglied des Carp Hunting Teams Flachslanden hohlte mich mit meinem gesamten Tackle ab und wir gingen zum see. (der see liegt im wunderschönen Mittelfranken und ist ca. 12 ha groß). Dort angekommen fing es auch gleich an zu regnen und wir bauten unser zelt schnellst möglich auf. Als unsere Ruten (2* Bander, 1* Ultimate 1*Cormoran) dann im wasser auf ca. 30-100 meter entfernung lagen begann dann das lange warten! Wir warteten 1ne stunde, 2 stunden, 3 stunden und entlossen uns dann doch auf ein kleines nickerchen. Nachmittags gegen halb 1 schlug mir dann mein Tackle Kollege, während mein Bissanzeiger alles gab. auf den arm und ich sprang im Halbschlaf zu meinen ruten. Aufgrund meines Halbschlafes schlug ich zuerst die falsche rute an und war sehr verwirrt, warum mein Bissanzeiger sich immernoch die batterie aus der elektronik kotzt. Nachdem ich dann realisiert habe, dass es die falsche rute war, warf ich meine angel weg und nahm die andere dann doch vom rod pod. Schon beim Anschlag habe ich gespürt, dass es diesmal mehr als 5 pfund sein müssen und nach 11 minuten drill habe ich ihn dann, mit einem dicken grinsen auf den lippen, auf die matte gebracht. Beim wiegen hatte er dann 7,5 kilo. Zwischendurch haben wir dann noch 3 etwas kleinere Karpfen mit 10pfund, 8pfund und 3 pfund gefangen.
Nach stundenlagen gesprächen über frauen und ihre schwächen haben wir uns dann entschlossen zu gehen. Es war so gegen 21 Uhr und es begann übelst zu regnen. Wir brachten unser tackle etappenweiße zum auto. mein freund sagte noch:" Pass auf warscheinlich rennt jetz noch einer" und wie sollte es anders sein.. Ein Fisch ging ab wie Schnitzel, sodass sich sogar mein rodpod angegriffen gefühlt hatt nach ca. 6 minuten konnte ich dann noch einen schönen kräftigen 12 Pfünder an land bringen und wir fuhren glücklich nach hause!

Die Ganzen Fische haben haben wir immer nur in den Regenpausen, die ca. 15 minuten lang waren gefangen!
Ebenso haben wir sie nur mit Frolic gefangen auf Boilie gab es keinen einzigen Biss (vielleicht benützen wir auch die falschen?!)
Auf jeden fall schwöre ich auf mein Rind oder Geflügel Frolic und vor ihm gibt es bei mir nichts..!!!

PS: Leider hatt die ganzen Bilder mein Freund, er wird sie dann in nächster Zeit euch präsentieren!
Ich hoffe euch hatt meine Geschichte gefallen.
Machts gut

Bilder kommen jetzt von mir nach: :vik:​


----------



## Pike Pirates (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Perti an alle Fänger.

War auch wieder los war die schlimmste Session seid langem wieder. Meine beiden Kollegen hatten jeder rund 5 runs und konnten auch einige landen. Ich hatte die ganze zeit nicht einen Biss bis 10 Minuten vorm einpacken. Da hat sich ein Graser von rund 1.10 meter mein Leckerlie geholt. Nach 30 Minuten Drill und vielen Kescherversuchen ging der Knoten meines Hakes auf und weg war er!!! Ich war zu faul gewesen mir selber Haken zu binden und habe fertige genommen. Soviel zu solchen Haken!!!
Hab aber wenigstens 2 Videos auf denen man den Fisch auch sieht.
Gruss Alex


----------



## SteffenG (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@big easy kleiner tip stell solche bilder nicht ein wenn du die karpfen auf dem boden liegen hast führt nur zur unruhe und kauf die ne abhakmatte dann sind die bilder nochmal so schön ich denke wer das geld hat zum karpfen angeln hat kann sich auch noch ne abhakmatte leisten kostet wirklich nciht die welt !!!
Tu dir und den Karpfen den gefallen und kauf dir ne Matte !!!
MFG steffen


----------



## Golfer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mein Freund und ich sind am 30 April mit Pellets auf Karpfen gegangen. Bei mir hat sich außer nem Brassen nichts getan aber bei meinem Freund hat dann gegen 6 Uhr ein 30 pfündiger angebissen. War sein/unser erster über 30 Pfund. Petri an alle anderen


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Leuts, am We geht's ma wieder von Sonntag auf Montag ans Wasser mal sehen was geht nach dem Prüfungsstress^^


----------



## tarpoon (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*






	

		
			
		

		
	
hier nun die bilder vom WE. hatte leider nur das handy dabei...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> @big easy kleiner tip stell solche bilder nicht ein wenn du die karpfen auf dem boden liegen hast führt nur zur unruhe und kauf die ne abhakmatte dann sind die bilder nochmal so schön ich denke wer das geld hat zum karpfen angeln hat kann sich auch noch ne abhakmatte leisten kostet wirklich nciht die welt !!!
> Tu dir und den Karpfen den gefallen und kauf dir ne Matte !!!
> MFG steffen


 
|good:
DANKE!!


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen!!!


----------



## M4STERM4X (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

aber eiskalt|supergri


----------



## BigEasy4653 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> @big easy kleiner tip stell solche bilder nicht ein wenn du die karpfen auf dem boden liegen hast führt nur zur unruhe und kauf die ne abhakmatte dann sind die bilder nochmal so schön ich denke wer das geld hat zum karpfen angeln hat kann sich auch noch ne abhakmatte leisten kostet wirklich nciht die welt !!!
> Tu dir und den Karpfen den gefallen und kauf dir ne Matte !!!
> MFG steffen


 

Joo ok werde ich beachten !!! |znaika:

Danke und sorry nochmals !!! #q


----------



## Winne (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo zusammen,
will nach einem fangtechnisch gesehen eher ruhigen WE gerne unseren Beitrag zum Thread leisten...
Schuppi 33Pfund, Spiegler 15Pfund, Spiegler 24Pfund
Gruß Winne


----------



## Henning1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

26 er vom letzten We


----------



## Henning1 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nochn bild


----------



## Hunter85 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Sehr schöne Fische besonders der Schuppi gefällt mir seh gut!:m


----------



## wieder (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war letztes we auch am see!
ich konnte 3 Karpfen fangen (17 Pfund, 14 Pfund und 12 Pfund)
einer ist mir ausgeschlitzt (dürfte ein sehr großer gewesen sein)
mfg.


----------



## nExX (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Karpfendrillchamp schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen!!!



gibts bei euch kein schonmaß? *g*
kommt bissl klein rüber, aber trotzdem petri heil :m


----------



## SteffenG (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@big easy ist doch kein ding brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen ich weiss ja jeder hat mal klein angefangen von daher und mna lernt nie aus !!!!
Mfg steffen


----------



## Pike Pirates (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische dabei.
Perti an alle Fänger!!


----------



## Hunter85 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



nExX schrieb:


> gibts bei euch kein schonmaß? *g*
> kommt bissl klein rüber, aber trotzdem petri heil :m


 

das gleiche dachte ich mir auch 
Is nicht bös gemeint 

Trotzdem Petri!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin moin

endlich hat es geklappt, ich habe mal einen richtig guten karpfen gefangen. aba ich fange von vorne an.

nach dem ich zwei tage lang mit fruchtboilies, mais, hanf und frolic an meinem 3 haktar großen see angefüttert hatte, ging ich mit meiem kumpel an einem sonnigen mittag an mein zielgewässer. schnell hatten wia schirm und stühle aufgebaut und die ruten mit den 20er boilies in eine rinne von 1,50 m ausgelegt, der paltz war aber nur 5 m vom ufer entfernt. dann kehrte ruhe am angelplatz ein. nachdem wia schon ca. 4 stunden gewrtet hatten, regte sich was, der zwinger zuckte um plötzlich wurde er hochgerissen und die bremse schnurrte. schnell hatte ich die rute in der hand un nahm kontakt auf. der karpfen zog ruhig seine bahn, es war ein rasanter drill unter den überhängenden bäumen am anderen ufer. als wia den karpfen gekeschert ahtten brach freude aus, da wia noch nie so eien karpfen gefangen habn.
leider haben wia kein gewicht, da ich noch kein wiegesack habe.







is vllt. für euch nich der größte, für unseren see und uns  is er schon groß


----------



## tarpoon (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

glückwunsch, ich schätz ihn auf mindestens 20 pfund...


----------



## fantazia (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> endlich hat es geklappt, ich habe mal einen richtig guten karpfen gefangen. aba ich fange von vorne an.
> 
> ...


petri#6
jetzt musst du nur noch an deiner rechtschreibung arbeiten:q


----------



## carphunter-sobota (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

omg bin dieses jahr noch karpfen los! xD

Aber dieses Wochenende geht es richtig los gehe von Freitag bis Dienstag an einem vereingewässer Angeln!

Vlt. ein oder zwei Tipps?


----------



## Manni1980 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

war letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder recht erfolgreich. Konnte von Samstag Morgen bis Sonntag Mittag 10 Karpfen verhaften. Haben wieder alle auf meine Selfmade Boilies gebissen. Ich hänge mal drei Bilder von den besseren Fischen mit an.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Winne (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

...Mann, Mann, Manni!#r
Da haste mal wieder zugeschlagen! 
Dickes Petri #6
Gruß Winne


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Glückwunsch Manni! #6

Unter Berücksichtigung Deiner Statur sind die Fische echt ganz schöne Biggies... #6


----------



## Hunter85 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> endlich hat es geklappt, ich habe mal einen richtig guten karpfen gefangen. aba ich fange von vorne an.
> 
> ...


 

Du musst dir eins merken, 
"Es ist keine Kunst einen großen Fisch zu fangen,
sondern es ist eine Kunst den größten Fisch in einem Gewässer zu fangen"

#6


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hmm meiner ist zwar eher welterweight aber ich bin stolz, denn in unserem see können die echt lesen und schreiben die biester, und er hat toll gekämpft


----------



## xxcruiserxx (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Du musst dir eins merken,
> "Es ist keine Kunst einen großen Fisch zu fangen,
> sondern es ist eine Kunst den größten Fisch in einem Gewässer zu fangen"
> 
> #6





ok das werd ich mir zu herzen nehmen


----------



## SteffenG (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey leute erst mal dickes petri für die tollen fische ich hoffe ich kann euch am sonntag wenn ich wieder heimkomme auch ein paar schöne fotos zeigen wobei ich nicht recht dran glauben will,
bei uns sind die fische gerade am leichen von daher siehts schlecht aus aber wie sieht es bei euch aus schon abgeleicht oder noch nícht ?
Mfg steffen


----------



## BigEasy4653 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi Steffen,

jooo selbes Thema mit dem leichen#q hatte nur runs in der nacht|schlafen in einer begrenzten zeit von 1 - 4 uhr sonst tote hose#w.

gruß

Torsten


----------



## Hunter85 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

im main-donau-kanal sind die karpfen schon fertig,
sehen teilweise echt übel aus, weil se sich immer so ans steilufer hindrücken beim leichen...naja die werdens überleben, hab ja auch immer meine medizin dabei


----------



## JamesFish007 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

uiuiui nice nice leuts


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Soooooo endlich hats auch mal wieder bei mir geklappt

Nach kurz entschlossener Session aus Langeweile, ließ sich ein wunderbarer Nachmittag ableiten. Es waren zwar nur 3 h jedoch machte es seit langem mal wieder richtig Spaß knapp 7 Bisse in der Zeit und dazu einen Prachtkerl von Karpfen.

Nach kurzer Meldung des Bissanzeigers, erfolgte der Anschlag und ich dachte zunächt wo ich festhängen würde.. doch plötzlich fing sich ein großes Etwas an zu bewegen. Nach 25 minütigem und vor allem schweißtreibendem Drill durch sämliche Krautfelder und Stockwälder kam dann ein 79er und 18,04 Pfund schwerer Schuppi zum Vorschein, welcher nach kurzem Fotoshoot wieder in sein Element durfte.. achja Köder war Mais + Futterkorb und zudem war es mein bisher Größter

Gruß Jochen

Kann wer die Fotos anhängen? Ich schick sie via E-mail..


----------



## Rutilus (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin.

Ich war lange nicht mehr hier, aber den wollte ich gerne mit Euch teilen #6

Ein paar Worte zum Fisch:
Bei uns in Ostfriesland gibt es leider nur ein paar ganz vereinzelte Graser in einigen wenigen Gewässern. Ein Fang ist schon etwas Besonderes und an gezieltes Angeln ist gar nicht zu denken.
Da ich aber unbedingt mal einen Graser fangen wollte (...ja ist für mich auch ein richtiger Karpfen ) fische ich seit kurzem immer häufiger in den Niederlanden. 
Donnerstag Morgen hat's dann auch geklappt...mit dem ersten Graser und dem ersten Fisch über 30 - War das geil :k !


http://img501.*ih.us/img501/291/fux33ergraserabuz7.jpg

Lieben Gruß aus Ostfriesland - Ernst


----------



## Carpkiller07 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Petri zum Graser!!!
Schöner Fisch!!!
Werde von morgen bis Dienstag los und hoffe auch solche zu fangen.

Gruß:
Carpkiller07#h


----------



## R14 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi boardies,

hab diesen 22 pf schweren und 86 cm langen Graser heute um ca 21.00 gefangen....
(war leider allein und deshalb nur die aufnahme von oben:c)


----------



## Pikecarp (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin,Moin

Hier ein Bild von meinem 1.Karpfen 2007

Schuppi 14,1 Kg gefangen am 27.05.07 um 3:45.

Das wir im Zelt waren bei dem Unwetter hat sich gelohnt.

Also bis dann Big Run´s 




Rene´


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den schönen Grasern und nochmals ein Petri zum schönen Schuppi.

Heute abend gehts wieder los ans Wasser:vik:


----------



## Ronen (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

bin wieder zurück. Die Nacht gabs einen Biss, wo der Karpfen direkt ins dichte Kraut zog und ausschlitzte:c.
Heute morgen konnte mein Kumpel einen fangen und ich fing anschliessend eine runde Knutschkugel:vik:.

Köder waren Boilies von DB.


Bild 1 ist noch von Samstag nacht und Bild 2 von heute morgen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So war auch Fischen vom samstag bis monntag
an meinem neuen vereins Gewässer samstag lief nicht viel da ich den ganzen tag am loten war, sonntags morgens um 5,30 uhr wurden die Ruten rausgeworfen an ihre spots, keine  20 min später lag der 1  fisch auf der matte,die wage zeigte 12kg an , nach dem einsacken  des fisches hatte ich wieder ein biss an der anderen rute nach kurtzem drill lag ein wunder schöner schuppi vor mir mit ca 12 pf. hab ihn aber nicht gewogen.den rest des tages ging dann nicht mehr viel,sonntags wurden die Ruten genau wieder um 5 30uhr ausgelegt selbes spiel wie am vortag  12kg leider verlor ich noch einen schönen. um ca 20 uhr meldete sich mein carpsounder nach langem  drill  lag er dan auf meiner matte  17kg neuer pb. Am Monntag morgen  legte ich die ruten auch wieder  morgens um 5.30 uhr  ab und hatte 2 austeiger zu beklagen.   . Beim abbauen meldete sich noch mal mein Carpsounder und  zum Abschluss lag ein  Spiegler mit 13kg auf der Matte dieses Wochenende werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen.  Leider konnte ich den Schuppi nicht fotografieren da ich keinen karpfensack mehr hatte,bilder werden heute abend nachgereicht .


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hey ronny petri heil! bin am donnerstag auch wieder fischen hoff i kann dann auch mal wieder gas geben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war einfach nur geil des we endlich mal alles richtig gemacht


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja ne net alles!!

hast z.b. dei camera vergessen|smash::c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das kabel hat meine mutter für die cam bis heute abend sind die bilder da


----------



## SteffenG (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute bin auch wieder zurück von meinem angelwochenende kann aber leider nichts vorzeigen :c

ich hatte in den ganzen tagen nur brassen am Haken was macht ihr gegen die ???

Aber es war generell an unsrem see so schlimm mit den brssen wie sieht es bei euch aus ??


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> das kabel hat meine mutter für die cam bis heute abend sind die bilder da



ach soo na dann bin ich ja beruhigt ;-)


----------



## 48pfünder (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bin jetzt auch zurück, war von Samstag bis eben am See. Nicht ein Fisch. Habe verschiedene Tiefen ausprobiert, verschiedene Köder, aber es hat nichts genutzt. Ist schon deprimierend, ich habe aber auch keine Fische fressen gesehen. Kann es sein das die das Fressen wegen dem beschi...... Wetter eingestellt haben?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier die bilder


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nochmal welche


----------



## Blink* (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

da hast du ja gleich den Kochtopf daneben :q.



spass beiseite: Schöne Fische, Petri


----------



## Mr. Boilie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super schöne Spiegler na dann Petri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hier ist mein Schwimmbrotkarpfen von heute Vormittag#g


----------



## Keule666 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Klasse Fische Jungs!! Respekt!! Weiter so..:m:m:m:m


Eure Keule


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

super fisch


----------



## Anglerfreak (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*













am  05.05.07  bin ich mal los auf karpfen mit mais  am haar an nem ehr kleinen teich der zu 3/4 mit seerosen bewachsen war. hab meine posen auch direkt davor gelegt. so ca. um 15 uhr hatte ich den ersten biss, der zog auch direkt in die seerosen und auf den gegenüberliegenden busch der im wasser hing zu. von den seerosen konnnte ich ihn nit mehr abhalten und als ich ihn fast aus den seerosen hatte ist er mir abgerissen.:chatte aber auch ne scheiß rolle,die ließ sich nicht mehr drehen sobald er stärker gezogen hat. ich schätze ihn so auf 12 bis 18 pfund. hab mir erstmal ne neue rolle drangemacht ,die pose konnte ich zum glück noch retten...hab die angel wieder an den gleichen pltz geworfen und hatte auch gleich wieder einen biss aber der fisch hatte wieder losglassen.aber nach ca. 20 min. ging die pose wieder ab und natürlich wieder in die seerosen...dahcte schon ich bekomm ihn danie raus aber zum glück hatte er gut geharktund hab ihn rausbekomm. gute 11 pfund!! hab mich riesig gefreut, weil das so ziemlich mein erster ordentlicher karpfen war. nach dem drill sah das seerosenfeld ganz schön zerfetzt aus|supergri naja ich war grad dabei meinen harken neu mit mais zu bestücken, als ich durch zufall aus die schnur meiner anderen angel schaunte und die zog wie verrückt ab!!! bin natürlich schnell hin und hab angeschlagen. als erstes hatte ich keine ahnung wo meine pose war aber die schnur spannte sich immer mehr und da sah ich dass der ficsch schon ca. 7 meter i n der seerosen verschwunden war! aber solange der karpfen nicht unter die dicken wurzeln taucht hat man noch ne chance ihn rauszubekomm.war n anstrengender drill für mich mein handgelänk tat ein bisschen weh aber ich hatte ja noch keine ahnung wie stark die ficher ziehen! aba es hatte sich gelohnt!!! hab das 14 pfund schwere fieh rausbekomm! das war bis jetzt mein schönstes angelerlebnis


----------



## Keule666 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Waidgerecht abgestochen |rolleyes:m:m



Eure Keule


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi leuts, war letzte woche von montag bis samstag am wasser, ging aber mal relativ wenig, vor allem nur "carp-kiddis" erste nacht mal schön ausgeschlafen, zwar schön, aber ärgerlich, zweite nacht nix, frühs um 8 uhr run, schuppi mit 12 pfd, dritte nacht, vom drill her vermute ich, dass ich um 3.00 uhr meinen bis jetzt größten karpfen nach 15 minuten drill ausgeschlitzt hab, bei uns im see, gibt es mit sicherheit einen 30er und einen 26er, der rest ist kleiner, denk des war der 30er, naja, halbe stunde später run, spiegler 11 pfd, vierte nacht, frühs 10 vor 4 run, zeiler 7 pfd, fünfte nacht, eine brasse um 24.00 mit ca. 40 cm und ein karpfen, aber voll-abriss, is anscheinend ins kraut oder muschelbank, die woche war mehr oder weniger beschissen, aber naja, kommen auch wieder bessere tage


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

super bericht, musst nur gedult haben dan kommen die grösseren. must nur zur ichtigen zeit am richtigem ort sein


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Immehn Fischkontakt und ein paar gelandete  Petri Heil, der Rest wird schon.


----------



## Zanderpaule (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mit Welchen Bolies angelt ihr???
Sind Bannane Bolies gut???

mfg: Zanderpaule


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das kann mann so nicht sagen  ich habe meine fische auf element  von pelzer gefangen und  von  nutrabaits bun spice. in einem anderen gewässer kann ich  mit dem köder wieder nichts fangen


----------



## R14 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an die Fänger

Richtig schöne Fische#6


----------



## cipro2003 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo
ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Wasser,war ne Mega-Schlammschlacht,die ganze Nacht geregnet,hatte fast 5 cm das Wasser im Zelt stehen#cBin aber am Vorabend für meine Mühe belohnt worden mit einem "alten Bekannten" den ich vor vier Wochen schonmal landen konnte,ein schöner 26Pfünder Schuppenkarpfen!Hatte die Ruten gerade erst ne viertel Stunde im Wasser,da schrie schon mein Bissanzeiger im Dauerton!:qRAn an die Rute,Anhieb und vor mir lagen fast zehn Minuten Drill,der Fisch hatte jetzt wesentlich mehr Power als vor vier Wochen und versuchte drei -viermal sich in die Büsche zu retten,ich konnte ihn dann aber doch zu einem Fototermin überreden:q
Nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp auf der Matte durfte er wieder in sein Element zurück und ich hoffe ich kann ihn in ein-zwei Jahren nochmal bewundern,evtl.als neuen PB:m
Gruß und dickes Petri an euch!


----------



## nExX (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja dann her mit den fotos :q


----------



## cipro2003 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bekomme gerade nen anderen Pc und die Fotos sind noch alle auf der Digi-Cam!Werde sie nachreichen
Gruß Frank


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
War von Sonntag bis Dienstag am Wasser mit einem Freund.
Nach 4-Tagen füttern mit unseren selbst gemachten Boilies ging es nun endlich los.
Erst musste ich alleine los,weil mein Freund erst später zeit hatte.Ruten ins Wasser noch ein bisschen gefüttert und schon konnte es losgehen.
Nach etwa 20 Minuten der erste Karpfen,anschlag und er hing.Aber der college ist gleich voll in einen ins Wasser gefallenen Baum geflüchtet ohne das ich was machen konnte.Habe ihn zum glück nach kurzem Kampf herausbekommen.Ergebnis:26 Pfund

Ruten wieder ins wasser und weiter gings,wieder eine viertelstunde später der nächste Run.War ihn gerade am Drillen ganz in ruhe als der zweit Bissanzeiger auch das schreien anfing.Eine Rute an die seite gelegt und den anschlag gesetzt,aber er war "zum Glück nicht dran".
Dann konnte ich den andern in ruhe ausdrillen.Ergebnis:21 Pfund

Als dann etwas später mein Cousin vorbeikam kam der nächste Run.Habe den Drill meinem Cousin überlassen.Ergebnis:25 Pfund

Nun kam dann auch endlich mein freund.Prombt brachte er seine Köder aus und gegen abend ging auch sein Bissanzeiger los.Ergebnis:24 Pfund

Dann etwa um 11 uhr Abends der nächste an meiner rute,nach hartem Drill der schwerste Rüssler der session.Ergebnis:28 Pfund.
Dann blieb die nacht ruhig und außer ner 2 Pfund Brasse war nix mehr.

Erst die nächste nacht ging es weiter.Ich mit einem 24pfunder.

Dann den morgen um 5 ein super vollrun an der Rute meines Freundes.Er rante aus dem Zelt und hat fast das halbe Zelt abgerissen,aber egal den für den wunderschönen Schuppi hat sich das gelohnt.Nach langem hartem Drill das Ergebnis in fast ein Meter langer Schuppi mit 24Pfund gewicht.

Eine wunderbare Session und danke an alle beteiligten.

Gruß:
Rene´


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So nun die bilder!!!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Weiter gehts!!!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Und nun der Schuppi!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

konnte heute die etwas kleinere Schwester von den Karpfen gestern, heute mit Schwimmbrot überlisten|kopfkrat...:q :m


----------



## tarpoon (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

respekt


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute!#h
@Carpkiller07:
Hi René! Sehr schöner Bericht und noch viel schönere Fische!!!!
Hatte ja das Glück, dass ich den einen Karpfen noch live sehen konnte.
Schön zu sehen, dass die selbstgerollten Murmeln funktionieren.
Ein dickes PETRI HEIL auch an alle anderen Karpfenangler!

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

konnte am Wochenende auch zwei schöne Karpfen fangen.
Gehe dieses Wochenende wieder los, mal gucken was geht.


----------



## KevinCarp (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Rene sieht echt gut aus. Bin jetzt  auch drin. Bin echt überrascht was du daraus gemacht hast. Ich denke mal das wir morgen abend an den Kortenteich fahren. Besorge morgen noch ein paar Tauwürmer. Vielleicht fahre ich auch schon ehr hin (oder auch du) und stippst ein paar Köderfischchen. bis spätestens morgen.    bis dann 

kevin


----------



## AltBierAngler (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wow leute tolle karpfen, und ein dickes petri von mir
 mfg chris


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische  und voralem geiles gewässer im hintergrund.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> konnte am Wochenende auch zwei schöne Karpfen fangen.
> Gehe dieses Wochenende wieder los, mal gucken was geht.


 
na siehste kleener, und jetzt wo der knoten endlich geplatzt ist wünsch ich dir viele geile fische und erlebnissreiche nächte mit unseren geliebten rüsslern 

greetz, frieden und blumen

mirco


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

yau petri!!!
sind ja wirklich sehr schöne bilder!!!
lg rob


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dem kann ich auch nur beipflichten, echt schöne pics mit geilen fischen!!!!! dickes petri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

konnte heute schon wieder einen schönen Spiegler landen#g. Das Jahr fängt wirklich echt gut an:l. Petri Heil auch an all die anderen glücklichen Karpfenfängern:vik:!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Heute gab es eine Nullrunde, kein Karpfen war an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen|rolleyes. Nur ein ca.65er Hecht stürzte sich gleich 2x auf die Rotfedern die wieder am Schwimmbrot gefressen hatten.
Morgen Nacht gehts dann auch schon wieder los auf die Rüssler am Grund.
Werde dann versuchen einen Bericht zu schreiben...
hab ja dann 3 Wochen Urlaub und sehr viel Zeit:vik:.
Hab gestern mein Karpfenwiegesack im Wasser vergessen mitzunehmen...abba zum Glück lag der heute immernoch da. Der nächste Angler an der Stelle hätte sich vielleicht darüber gefreut#c.


----------



## Natureus (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin!

War heute auch los und müsste mich eigentlich im Schneiderthread eintragen (gibt es einen?).

Ging gar nichts, am Ende nichtmal Weißfisch :v

Sehr seltsam! Haben andere ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Mr. Boilie (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dann mußte ma einen eröffnen. #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Natureus schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War heute auch los und müsste mich eigentlich im Schneiderthread eintragen (gibt es einen?).
> 
> ...


 
ich hatte wenigstens 4 Brassen... :v
die mistdinger...
selbst 24ér selfmade´s haben die sich reingerüsselt...
naja, das war unser "kiddi´s" angeln vom verein.
hatten 5 kiddi´s dabei zum karpfenangeln.
der kleinste legte nen schönen 25ér auf die matte, einer noch nen 8 pfünder...
alles in allem ne gute sache, so konnten wir dem "nachwuchs" mal zeigen das catch & Knüppel nicht immer sein muß...

naja, allen anderen noch viel glück für´s restwochenende...

grüße

mirco

ps: tampon, dir nochmal alles gute zum neuen PB


----------



## 48pfünder (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

alles in allem ne gute sache, so konnten wir dem "nachwuchs" mal zeigen das catch & Knüppel nicht immer sein muß...



#6 sehr gut!

Die Kiddies bei uns im Verein schlagen auch alles ab was an den Haken geht. 
Als ich dann mal einem gezeigt hab wie schön es ist wenn so ein Karpfen aus der Hand gleitet und in sein Element zurück schwimmt hat er es eingesehen. 
Hab ja nichts dagegen wenn ein "Pfannengerechter" Karpfen in der Küche verwertet wird, aber was über 10 Pfund geht sollte man wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kann ich dir nur zustimmen...


----------



## olafjans (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab gestern aus der in Hamburg aus der Alster einen schönen 10 1/2 Pfünder überlisten können. Er biss um ca. 20.00 Uhr auf 4 Maiskörner ungefähr 1 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, in ca 50 cm Tiefe. Die Stelle lag genau zwischen 2 Seerosenfeldern. Meine Schnur war zu allem Überfluss in einer einzelnen Seerose in der Mitte der Felder hängengeblieben, so dass ich keinen direkten Kontakt zum Fisch hatte, und er  rechts in die Seerosen konnte. Glücklicherweise hat sich die Seerose dann gelockert und durch meinen stetigen Zug der Karpfen wieder raus aus den Seerosen. In das linke Feld hab ich ihn dann nichtmehr gelassen und mein Anglerkollege hat ihn dann nach ca. 5 min Drill an 25er Monofil gekeschert! . 

Mein erster Karpfen für 2006.

Hab auch Fotos, aber weiss irgendjemand ne Möglichkeit die Fotos vom Handy ins Internet zu schicken, denn ich habe kein Kabel für den Computer....allerdings ist ein 10 1/2 Pfünder auch nicht soooo spektakulär...


----------



## 48pfünder (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

allerdings ist ein 10 1/2 Pfünder auch nicht soooo spektakulär...




#d Jeder Fisch sollte respektiert werden, und jeder Fisch ist sehenswert. Egal ob 5Pf oder 30Pf. Also her mit dem Bildchen|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

In der zweiten nacht des KIDDI´S vereinsangelns wurden auch noch ein paar schöne fische gelandet, nochmal 25pfd, ein 15ér und einer bei 10 pfd.
geil finde ich das somit JEDER der kid´s seinen fisch gefangen hat!!!
und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden

grüße

mirco


----------



## sharpi78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi,schick euch mal nen April-carp aus dem schönen Österreich...
Wünsch euch noch nen schönen tag


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



sharpi78 schrieb:


> hi,schick euch mal nen Mai-Carp mit 16KG aus dem schönen Österreich...
> Wünsch euch noch nen schönen tag


 
na dann schick doch mal 

petri dazu !!

grüße

mirco


----------



## sharpi78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



ich hoffe jetzt hats funktioniert...


----------



## Re-FLeX (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ordentlich!


----------



## sharpi78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

eines hab ich noch......




#h#h#h#h


----------



## rubbl 90 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

|schild-g zu solchen tollen fischen!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jauu, wat prächtige tiere!!!

Petri!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch wieder los


----------



## Carphunter 76 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an Alle !

@ sharpi: Geniales Gewässer, das sieht wild-romantisch aus und hat, wie man sehen kann, auch noch sehr prächtige Fische !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Yellow-tarpon:
Petri mein "kleener Schüler" #h
ich sehe es geht vorwärts, petri zu deinem schönen Schuppi:m
wenn ich aus Island wieder da bin dann gehen wir auch endlich mal wieder los, RÜSCHÜSCH??

R Ü S C H Ü Ü S C H ! !

grüße aus Marzipan City

Mirco


----------



## Keule666 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch mal wieder los..:q


http://img230.*ih.us/img230/2463/dscf0666dc8.jpg




Eure Keule


----------



## M4STERM4X (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nachdem die zecke weg war, konnte es wieder losgehen, ja?:q:q

dickes petri an alle fänger#6


mfg max:vik:


----------



## Pike Pirates (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi,
schöne Fische perti an alle.
@Sharpi: man man man da haste aber prächtige fische erwischt dickes petri.
War auch wieder los aber nix zum 2tne mal auf der stelle.
Wwerd heute mal los gehen und für Donnerstag ne neue stelle vorfüttern.
Wünsch mir glück:q


----------



## AK74 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dickes petri schöne Fische#6

Kenet: Viel glück:m


----------



## Manni1980 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

ich war letzten Mittwoch für einen tag los. Konnte zwei Karpfen auf die Matte legen. Vom Kampfmoped gab es kein Bild, aber der zweite war dann schon besser. War die erste Session mit dem neuen Big Tasty Mix von der CF Baitcompany. Habe die Murmeln mit Garlic und Fresh Mint Oil abgerollt. Scheint den Fischen zu schmecken. |supergri

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## AK74 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Manni

Sag mal wie viel verschiedene boilies hast du dieses Jahr schon durch?|kopfkrat

Kannst dich nicht entscheiden oder?|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Manni1980 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich war letzten Mittwoch für einen tag los. Konnte zwei Karpfen auf die Matte legen. Vom Kampfmoped gab es kein Bild, aber der zweite war dann schon besser. War die erste Session mit dem neuen Big Tasty Mix von der CF Baitcompany. Habe die Murmeln mit Garlic und Fresh Mint Oil abgerollt. Scheint den Fischen zu schmecken. |supergri
> 
> ...


 
ALTER SCHWEDE, ich beneide dich um die ganzen geilen SCHUPPI´S!!!
Hier gibt es fast nur spiegler, auch ganz ordentliche, aber Schuppi´s?!!
hatte dieses Jahr zwar schon 2 Schuppis aber viel schlanker und nicht so gewichtig.
letztes Jahr einen Schuppi!!!

würd gern mal ne Woche mit Dir tauschen |supergri

grüße und ein fettes Petri

mirco


----------



## Re-FLeX (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*









Ich war los...


----------



## Pike Pirates (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

KLasse Fische dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
War gerade wieder Füttern haben uns gedacht nehmen wir mal die Spinnrute mit. Haben 2 Hechte in ner halben stunde gefangen. Einen 50er und einen 83er. Wenn das am Donnerstag ebenfalls auf meine dicken Freunde geht dann aber hallo!!!|uhoh:


----------



## k1ng (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mal was anderes
1,30 ca. 15 kg


----------



## MrTom (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



k1ng schrieb:


> mal was anderes
> 1,30 ca. 15 kg


Und was wiegt der Fisch:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den Fischen !

Heute morgen um halb 7 weckte mich der Pieper und herraus kam dieser...|rolleyes


----------



## Erdwurm (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich und humphfry kommen auch gerade von ner 5 tages session! die brachte 8 laeufe 3 ausschlutzer ! einen fisch mit so um die 8 pfund haben wir gleich wieder vom boot released. zu faul um 2 mal rauszufahrn und die rute rauszubringen  naja jeden falls bissen fast alle auf birdfood banana/tigernuss
die fische hatten(der reihenfolge der bilder nach)
14 pfund, 15 pfund, 19 pfund und 10 pfund


----------



## Sugar (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,


konnte gestern meinen neuen PB fangen (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt)
Gestern also um 04Uhr los zum in diesem Jahr auserwählten
Baggersee. Feiertag in Bayern unzällige Badegäste und frei ernante FKK Sheriff´s(wir dürfen alles) aber egal.

Vorfüttern verboten, Nachtangeln verboten, Bootsbenutzung verboten.

Also blieb nur noch die alternative Tauchen bei Sichtweiten von 6 Metern kein Problem. Der Hot Spot in diesem See war ganz klar eine Sandbank am gegenüberliegenden Ufer wo es auch keine Badegäste oder andere Angler gab. Da dieser Bereich vom Angelverein abgezäunt war, Wurfentfernung 80m.
Dort hatte ich dieses Jahr schon einige Fische bis 24 Pf gefangen.O.K. Ruten raus ohne Schnickschnack Inline Blei
92 gr., Hybrid Vorfach, 8 Wide Gap Alligner.
Köder Schneemann SelfmadeFisch und ein 15 mm Fluro Popup.
Angefüttert mit Wurfrohr 500gr pro Rute nur Boilies.

Den ganzen Tag rührte sich nicht´s bis das ich am Nachmittag geselschaft einer Gruppe Jugendlicher bekam die sich den Platz mit mir teilten aber nicht zum angeln sondern zum Baden.
Ich dachte mir naja heute geht sowieso nichts mehr bei 30 Grad.
und Sonnenschein allso was soll´s lass sie Baden.Ausserdem waren sie sehr tolerant und machten kein Streß.Nur mußte ich mir anhören das hier nicht´s gefangen wird und wozu ich diesen
riesigen Kescher bräuchte damit könnte ich ja Hunde fangen.|supergri
Um 17.25 war es dann soweit mein linker Bißanzeiger piepte kurz
der Swinger klebte am Blank.Kurz darauf gab es einen Vollrun.
Hechtsprung zur Rute und anschlag sitzt.
Der Fisch ging sofort in Seemitte und Schwamm mir entgegen.
Er fühlte sich wie ein 15 Pf an bis er Plötzlich 20 m vor meinem
Kescher Stehenblieb und die ersten Fluchten hinlegte.
Wahnsinn dachte ich mir bei jeder Flucht drückte er mir das Handteil so in´s Becken ja ich das Gesicht verzog.
Das ging so gut und gerne 15 min. Bis er dann endlich zum Keschern bereit war. Der Kescherboy war auch schnell gefunden
ich verdonnerte eine von den jugendlichen dazu.
Was ich erst jetzt merkte um mich herum stand alles und fotografierte und Filmte. Beim Wieggen dann die Bestätigung
41 Pf Wahnsinn.
Als mir der Fisch dann zufällig aus den Armen glitt und sachte davon schwamm Klatschte die Gruppe Beifall und wollte nun ebenfall´s überlegen unserem schönen Hobby nachzugen.

Grüße


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Bericht und ein wirklich schöner Fisch!

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

net schlecht, von fischen dieser kategorie kann ich zur zeit noch träumen, will erst mal die 30 pfd knacken, aber alles zu seiner zeit, angelst warhscheinlich auch schon an paar jährchen länger als ich. naja egal, jedenfalls dickes petri, mach weiter so, so ich geh jetzt auch wider ins wasser, denn bekanntlicherweise beißen die fische zuhause auf der couch eher schlecht!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu dem schönen fisch, und weiter so


----------



## Pike Pirates (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger.
Bin wie bereits erwähnt von gestern auf heute los gewesen nachdem ich mir eine neue stelle suchen musste. Aber ich kann nur sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
Nachdem wir um 10 Uhr abends unsere Montagen ausgelegt haben, haben wir es uns erstmal bequem gemacht. Wir waren recht zuversichtlich da wir die Tage vorher schon eineige Karpfen beim weltzen auf der Futterstelle gesehen haben. Nach 4 Stunden ertönte der erste Bissanzeiger. Nach 10 Minuten Drill kam ein schöner Spiegler zum vorschein. Bei einer Grösse von 67 cm Hatte er satte 16 pfund. Konnte es auch nicht glauben als ich auf die waage geguckt habe aber der war einfach Kugel rund. 2 Stunden später folgte der nächste run und es wir konnten einen etwas kleineren aber auch gut genährten Karpfen auf die Matte legen. Er hatte bei einer Grösse von 61 cm 11 Pfund. Und zu guter letzt durfte ich auch noch ran und fing um ca 6 uhr morgens ebenfalls einen (für seine grösse) guten Spiegler. Dieser hatte bei einer länge von 65 cm ebenfalls 16 Pfund. In zukunft werde ich mir diese Stelle frisch halten. Ich bin davon überzeugt das dort auch der ein oder andere 30iger wenn nicht 40iger sitzt. Gesichtet wurden diese schon jetzt ist es nur noch an uns sich darum zu Kümmern#6.

P.S. Habe morgens beim Wobbeln noch einen 65 Hecht gefangen.

Kann leider erstmal nur das Bild von meinem ´Karpfen zeigen da die anderen auf den Handies meiner kollegen sind. Sind leider auch alles nur Handyfotos.


----------



## carppiranhas (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gratulation, 

schöner Fisch !

Tight Lines 
Frank


----------



## olafjans (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nabend,
komme gerade zurück. War mitm Kollegen von 18.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr los. Ergebnis: Um 20.00 Uhr der erste Biss, angehauen, 15 sec gedrillt, dann ist der Haken ausgeschlitz, geschätze 8-10 Pfund Karpfen. Gleich wieder diesselbe Stelle angeworfen, und 10 Minuten später der nächste Biss, diesmal hab ich ihn gekriegt, ein etwas kaputter Schuppenkarpfen mit geschätzten 7-8 Pfund. Dann haben wir ne Menge Kleinfisch springen sehen, und uns kurz ein paar kleine mit der Senke geholt. Dann die Stelle angeworfen, wo die Action war. Nach ner halben Stunde Biss, aber wieder losgelassen. 15 Min später wieder Biss. Die Pose ist in Richtung Seeroesen abgezogen, da musste ich leider etwas früh anhauen, und leider nix bei rausgekommen. Also neue Köderfische senken, und zack, hängt aufeinmal ne ca 35 cm grosse Schlei in der Senke |supergri. Das sah schon spektakulär aus, als mein Kolege die Senke rausgezogen hat, und da mächtig Alarm drinne war. Hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt heute!


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzen Woche...aktuell läuft es echt gut!


----------



## MrTom (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carppiranhas schrieb:


> Einer von meinen kleinen Karpfen in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 62397
> 
> ...


Du kannst uns auch die Grossen zeigen.
und wie war das doch gleich mit der Schleimschicht auf dem Karpfen, die nicht verletzt werden sollte.......
mfg Thomas


----------



## Mike85 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Also bei uns war es heut morgen um halb Vier so weit....83cm und 8,2kg....

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00560.JPG

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00564.JPG


----------



## SteffenG (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute bin schon zurück von meinem ansitz war von donnerstag mittag bis heute morgen draußen konnte leider nur ein Karpfen auf die schuppen legen !
Hab ihn auf einen fluro pop up gefangen die fangzeit war ca um 13:30 Uhr !
Mfg steffen


----------



## Blink* (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und einen schönen Sonnenbrand hast du (dir) auch noch (ein)gefangen :q


----------



## michel1209 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,

hier ging es in den letzten Tagen und Wochen ja so ziemlich ab mit den Fängen... allen Fängern ein dickes Petri... nun können auch wir (d.h. Bordie und Bruder  "ROM" und ich) zwei schöne Fische beitragen.... 

ROM - Spiegler: Länge 85 cm; Gewicht: 24 Pfund (deutsche versteht sich); Fangzeit: gestern  22.15 Uhr

Ich - Grasfisch: Länge 117 cm; Gewicht: 42 Pfund (deutsche); Fangzeit: heute 2.30 uhr

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## Petri (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo

das ist mein erster Karpfen in diesem jahr. insgesamt erst mein dritter. mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.. gefangen mit meinen ersten selbgerollten

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## BigEasy4653 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,

Nexx und ich waren am Freitag auch ma widda von 5.00 - 0.00 Los.

Hatten 11 Runs davon 9 auf Karpfen mit Frolic und auf self made Boilis na ja und Wurm aber dazu gleich  so wie 2 auf Zander mit Köderfisch.

Wetter: Klar, mittel starker Wind aus Süd West Temp: ca. 28°C

Fangzeiten von 7.00 - 11.30 und von 15.30 bis 21.30

Köder: Selfmade Frolic+Vogelfutter Boilis, Frolic, Wurm und Goldorfen.

Jeztz zu der Wurm geschichte:

Also Nexx wars mal wieder so richtig langweilig während der Nachmittagsflaute und er beschloss nach Würmer mit meinem Schimständer zu Graben und ein wenig mit seiner alten absolut fertigen Teleskoprute mit einer total fertigen eiernden mit uralten Schnur bespulten Rolle auf kleine Barsche und Weisfische zu Angeln.
Ich habe beschlossen das ich wärendessen ma wieder ein wenig Penne als ich von von Nexx geweckt wurde war er schon beim Drill er hatte so 2 Meter vorm Ufer einen gewaltigen Biss auf einen fetzen Wurm. nach 15 - 20 min Brill landete er mit einem 5 häcken und dem Gerät das jenseitz von gut und böse war einen 15 Pund schweren Spieger sein bis jetzt Personal Best.
#r

Hatte dann Nachts dann noch eien Biss auf Zander aber nichts besonderes nur 55 cm.

Also jetzt die Bilder:

Der erste ist der 15 Pfünder dann der 9 Pfünder von Nexx dann kommen meine beiden 12 Pfünder und mein Zander der Rest waren soo kleine normale 3 - 5 Pünder dvon denen es keine Fotos gibt.

Petri Heil allen Anglern.


----------



## SteffenG (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Es sieht aber schlimmer aus als es ist mit dem sonnenbrand geht noch wie sieht es bei euch mit den beifängen aus ??
Ich hatte diesesmal noch Glück bei mir waren es nur 2 Brassen !


----------



## michel1209 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Es sieht aber schlimmer aus als es ist mit dem sonnenbrand geht noch wie sieht es bei euch mit den beifängen aus ??
> Ich hatte diesesmal noch Glück bei mir waren es nur 2 Brassen !



hi steffen, bei uns gabs noch das als beifang...

zusätzlich aber noch einige, z.T. größere döbel und alande...

beste grüße

micha


----------



## Teo (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle Fänger,

sind ja abwechslungsreiche Fänge dabei.#6#6

Wir waren letzte Nacht auch zu zweit draußen, und ich konnte dabei einen schönen Graser von 25 Pfd. überlisten. Hatten zwar noch mehrere kurze Bisse, denke aber eher das es nur Brassen und Wollis waren.

Gruß, der teo


----------



## Carpkiller07 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Petri an alle Fänger!!!
War gestern ein bisschen los aber leider Schneider.


----------



## nExX (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



BigEasy4653 schrieb:


> Also Nexx wars mal wieder so richtig langweilig während der Nachmittagsflaute und er beschloss nach Würmer mit meinem Schimständer zu Graben und ein wenig mit seiner alten absolut fertigen Teleskoprute mit einer total fertigen eiernden mit uralten Schnur bespulten Rolle auf kleine Barsche und Weisfische zu Angeln.





also eins muss ich mal klarstellen!!! es war eine Steckrute und es war ein 8er haken!
die schnur ist mitlerweile ca. 5-6 jahre alt und die Kurbel um die 5 jahre alt! *g*


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na dann..  Kurbel xD


----------



## Luigi 01 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War am Wochenende auch mal wieder am Wasser.......


............und war auch gut so!



"Balsam für die Seele"


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War auch unterwegs ... Hier der Schuppi vom Trip |wavey:


----------



## rubbl 90 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@luigi und carp gunna

|schild-g zu den bildschönen karpfen!!


mfg,   manu  :vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den ganzen schönen Karpfen !!!




Meine letzte Nacht brachte mir nur einen ollen Brassen#q


----------



## Carphunter 76 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische !!!

Steffen, lass noch ein paar für mich drin 

Es ist Montag früh um 4. Mein Tag/ Nacht Rhythmus ist im A**** (Arm, meine ich), ich selbst eher weniger. Aber das kann sich noch ändern. Die letzten Nächte waren doch eher erholsam. Die Tage heiß, aber relaxt. Aber von Anfang an:
Freitag um 9:39 meinem Kollegen Thomas pünktlichst gerade noch den Weg abgeschnitten und somit rechtzeitig an der Grenze in Lauterbourg die anderen Beiden einfädeln lassen. Die Karawane 
machte sich gen Westen. Nach gut zwei Stunden Gurkerei mit einem Notstopp wegen Blasenüberdruck dann am Lac angekommen.Zwei Teams aus Frankreich hatten Verspätung, so dass wir in der Mittagshitze die Camps startklar machen durften. Die Ansprache war schön, da knapp.
Der Enthusiasmus war durch die Hitze nicht allzu hoch, doch schon nach zwei Stunden kam die erste Fangmeldung vom deutschen Team. Ein Carp von 14,8 Kilo war ein guter Start. Die Hoffnung schnellte schlagartig in die Höhe. Die erste Nacht brachte noch zwei Fische fürs deutsche Team und zwei für die Französische Opposition.Das an sich gute Ergebnis war allerdings nicht das, was sich die Seekenner, als auch der Organisateur und der Verein, der den Event zugelassen hatte, erhofft hatten. Die Fänge waren eher ernüchternd, wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst die besten Plätze teilweise leer ausgingen. Die Theorien gingen von Laichzeit bis Maulsperre ...
Am Am Freitag gingen ein paar Fischer an den angeschlossen, kleinen Pool, an dem sie auch Karpfen sahen. Leider war dieser See nicht für den Event zugelassen.
Nachdem sich bis Freitag Nachmittag nicht einmal mit der „Method“ ein Carp an meine Montage locken ließ, die mit Pellets und Partikeln präparierten Spots der Kollegen auch öfters mal einen Brachsen an Land brachten, entschied ich mich, wieder ein Blei zu montieren, um mit dieser Rute dann ein wenig zu experimentieren. Meine Linke Rute hatte ich an der einzigen Kante in ca. 60m Entfernung mit Squid/Octopus Boilies liegen und vielleicht 10 bis 15 single Hookbaits mit dem Wurfrohr darum verteilt.Am Freitag lernte ich auch ein wenig meine Nachbarn kennen, da wir am Ostufer in der Mitte saßen, auch den einen, oder anderen deutschen Kollegen, der sich auf den Weg zum Plumpsklo gemacht hatte. Meistens war es dann auf dem Rückweg, wo Zeit für ein Schwätzchen gewesen war ...
Na ja, die Fänge und die Laune wurde nicht unbedingt besser und so kam es dann, dass sich nicht allzu viele Fische mehr über unsere Köder hermachten. Doch schloss ich meine französischen (elsässischen) Nachbarn rechts von mir sehr ins Herz und die erste Mahlzeit kochte ich auch erst am Samstagabend freiwillig selbst  Die Westerngitarre war auch im Gepäck und diese plänkelte ich auch ab und an, wie ich gestern erfahren habe, war sie laut genug, um am anderen Seeufer auch gehört zu werden, was aber niemanden störte, jedoch unseren Nachbarn links von uns dazu veranlasste, zu fragen, ob ich bei seinem nächsten Drill vielleicht etwas Rockn Roll spielen könne !!! Ich war aber an sich guter Dinge, da der See einfach herrlich war und die Menschen und die Atmosphäre passte. Die Sonne hat mir auch einen guten Teint verpasst und ich hatte ein paar interessante Gespräche mit Gleichgesinnten (is ja auch irgendwie klar, oder ?)
Ich bin dann jedenfalls ziemlich früh ins Bett. Ein französisches Kid ist dann noch mit seinem Auto vorbei und hat gehupt, worüber ich mich aber nicht aufgeregt hatte, sonst hätte ich nicht pennen können. Das wollte ich aber, da ich fit für die Rückfahrt sein wollte.
Tja, und um 3 Uhr morgens hat es dann doch tatsächlich ein Karpfen geschafft, meine Murmel zu finden. Über den Haken daran war er weniger erfreut und wollte das Weite suchen. Nach ein paar Minuten, in denen mir ein quergehakter Brassen in den Sinn kam, dessen Temperament der Fisch hatte, war er dann auch im Keschernetz. Scheinbar noch am **** vom Laichen und so schmal war er dann auch. Immerhin 8,9 Kilo, wie sich am Sonntag früh feststellen ließ.
Photos gibt’s übrigens nur sehr wenige und die auch nur durch unsere Nachbarn, dafür eine DVD (die Zeiten ändern sich) , die der Bruder vom Veranstalter gemacht hat.
Das Ergebnis weiß ich nicht, ich bin um 2 gefahren, weil ich daheim sein wollte, bevor ich am A**** war.
Gewonnen habe ich ein paar neuer Freunde, die mich in den Elsass zum Karpfenfischen eingeladen haben, mir 3 Kilo Bolies geschenkt haben, ein T-Shirt mit Karpfen drauf und ein französisches Karpfenanglermagazin...  Ein paar von den deutschen sind auch in meinem Adressbuch gelandet und werden zum Austausch und zum gemeinsamen Fischen bereit sein.
Der Präsident des Vereins sagte gestern noch, ich soll im Oktober wiederkommen. Mach ich !!!
So, das wars soweit. Ganz guter Eindruck, denke ich. Hat mir auch geholfen, zu reflektieren, also nicht umsonst, sozusagen.


----------



## tarpoon (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ schleienwühle:

bei uns ging letzte woche außer brassen auch nichts, ich tippe auf laichzeit. werd am samstag wieder testen...


----------



## SteffenG (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Tilman keine angst lass dir noch ein paar übrig das wenn wir gehen du auch noch ein paar schöne Karpfen fängst :vik:

Achja was bich dich ncoh fragen wollte hast du ein brolly oder ein zelt ???


----------



## Carphunter 76 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ SteffenG : Ich habn Brolli, mit oder ohne Boden, je nach Vorschrift. Mit Regenüberwurf, aber was mir fehlt, ist ein Moskitonetz ... Das kann sonst übel werden, zumindest mal bei uns am Panzergraben 

#6


----------



## SteffenG (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus ein moskitonetz brauchst keins bei uns ich hatte nicht eine einzige schnacke im zelt !!!
Brolly ist sehr gut ist bei uns nur erlaubt ohne bodenplane aber da gibts tricks wie man das ein bischen umgehen kann !
Boot hab ich auch dort liegen können dann mit dem boot auf den angelplatz fahren echo ist natürlich auch im gepäck und erlaubt !

schau dir mal den see auf google erth an und mach dir mal ein bild von den plätzen !und wo du denkst das wir hin könnten !!
Dann kann ich dir sagen ob das ein guter bzw schlechter platz ist !


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wo is en des, wo ihr da angeln gehn wollt, wenn man mal fragen darf????


----------



## zole (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gestern am Stammteich
Auf Mais an der Grundmontage gefangen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



tarpoon schrieb:


> @ schleienwühle:
> 
> bei uns ging letzte woche außer brassen auch nichts, *ich tippe auf laichzeit*. werd am samstag wieder testen...


 
das wird es bestimmt auch sein. Heute ist der Himmel hier etwas bedeckt und nicht mehr ganz so warm wie die letzten Tage, vielleicht geht heute abend dann mal was...


----------



## tarpoon (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich fang morgen an zu füttern und samstag greif ich an


----------



## JamesFish007 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Froiii ich mich auf den 22 da geht es wieder fürn WE ans Wasser


----------



## Carpkiller07 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
wir werden on heute abend bis morgen abend am wasser sein,Bericht wird natürlich folgen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Na dann viel Glück/ dicke Fische..


----------



## Sholar (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Diese nacht um 2 konnte ich endlich mien bisher Schneiderkarpfenjahr mit einem schönen knapp26pfd Schuppi beenden! gebissen um 2 Uhr nachts auf Schwimmbrot.

Ich gucke zwar was blöd aba was zählt is der Karpfen ne 

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/5710/dsc00105lq3.jpg

Mein Kollege konnte um 22 und um 23 Uhr 10 zwei Spiegler landen der erste hatte 12,5pfd der zweite 14,5 pfd.

Heute morgen ist mir dann noch einer auf Pellets ausgestiegen!
Alles in allem bin ich aber froh und glücklich seid AUgust letzten Jahres wieder mal nen Karpfen auf die Matte gelegt zu haben.


Mfg Sholar


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich wussste garnicht, das man auch nachts karpfen mit schwimmbrot fangen kann...?!
aba trotzdem, dickes petri


----------



## Sholar (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich wussste garnicht, das man auch nachts karpfen mit schwimmbrot fangen kann...?!
> aba trotzdem, dickes petri




danke naja unser see ist nicht sehr gros sund ebenfalls nicht sehr tief daher geht das schon 

Das Problem was wir nur haben ist das wir 2 Schwäne mit Babys haben die auch gerne Brot fressen....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Sholar schrieb:


> Das Problem was wir nur haben ist das wir 2 Schwäne mit Babys haben die auch gerne Brot fressen....



:q:q das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Sholar (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

tagsüber gehts ja da sind eher enten das Problem die schlafen aba nachts! die Schwäne im moment auch oder passen halt nur auf die kleinen schlafenenden Kinder auf.Die nacht war klar und hell dadurch konnte ich mein Brot zwar nicht sehen aba auf dem wasser schwimmende Tiere in der Nähe hätte ich sehen können. Mal sehen wies in nem Monat aussieht


----------



## Pike Pirates (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wie machste dass denn mit dem Brot machste da etwa nen knicklicht rein damit du das siehst???
Kannse nachts doch auf distanz nicht sehen oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischandre (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische


----------



## Sholar (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Kenet(#1Vermiter) schrieb:


> Wie machste dass denn mit dem Brot machste da etwa nen knicklicht rein damit du das siehst???
> Kannse nachts doch auf distanz nicht sehen oder??|kopfkrat




nein hab doch gesagt das ich das brot nicht sehen konnte, nur den groben bereich darum und hätte bei nem schwan in gröberer distanz sofort die rute reingeholt.
Den Biss hab ich am  Bissanzeiger gemerkt, Bügel auf und kleines Stöckchen auf die Schnur damit durch Wind o.ä. keine Schnur gezogen wird.


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schwimmbort geht grad an kleinen Teichen immer, wenns ma nich läuft mach ich auch *Oberflächen-Brot* dran..


----------



## zander55 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gefangen am Freitag, auf Dynamite Baits Scopex Boilie, gegen 22 Uhr. 





http://hometown.aol.de/Dkasching/100_1041.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Wir(Pratfall-Bob,Krischan1989 und ich) waren von Freitag Abend bis Samstag Nachmittag los.

Nachdem wir im Regen unsere Zelte aufbauen mussten, konnte es los gehen. So gegen halb 10 konnten wir den ersten Fisch landen. Pratfall-Bob mit dem kleinsten Fisch der Session. Ergebniss: 20 Pfund

So gegen halb 1 konnten wir den nächsten Biss verbuchen. Leider ging uns ein schöner Spiegler kurz vorm Kescher verloren.

Am nächsten Morgen um halb 5 konnten wir einen Karpfen nicht landen, weil ein Swinger nicht ordentlich den Fallbiss anzeigte konnte der Rüssler sich im Gebüsch festsetzen.

Eine Stunde später bei mir der nächste schöne Spiegler.Ergebniss: 25 Pfund

Um ca. viertel vor 9 kam ein sehr heftiger Biss an Krischans Rute. Ein wunder schöner Schuppi von 24 Pfund.

Gruß:
Carpkiller


----------



## 48pfünder (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mein erster der Saison!
Er biss heute um 4.35 Uhr auf Tigernuss/Mais. Ist zwar nicht der schwerste meines Lebens, aber der stärkste. Der Drill dauerte 65 min. Der Graser wiegt 35 Pfd.


----------



## Merlinrs (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Herzlich Glückwunsch zu den Fisch aber 65 Minuten ist das nicht ein bisschen lang ?


----------



## bennie (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das Wasser ist warm


----------



## 48pfünder (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das dachte ich mir auch, aber es gab keine Chance ihn zu keschern. Er nahm ständig wieder Schnur, das war der härteste Drill den ich hatte. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nen 36er Graser, der kämpfte nur 25 min. das war im November. Aber dieser hatte es in sich.

Hat das wirklich was mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun?


----------



## bennie (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Fische sind halt wechselwarme Tiere 
Solange noch genug Sauerstoff drin ist gehts richtig ab!


----------



## Natureus (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> Fische sind halt wechselwarme Tiere
> Solange noch genug Dauerstoff drin ist gehts richtig ab!



Wenn ich dauernd auf Stoff wäre, dann würde ich auch richtig abgehen :m

!!!sorry for that spam!!!

Gruß Natureus

EDIT: Benni du Bengel :m
Du musst den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen


----------



## zole (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



48pfünder schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch, aber es gab keine Chance ihn zu keschern. Er nahm ständig wieder Schnur, das war der härteste Drill den ich hatte. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nen 36er Graser, der kämpfte nur 25 min. das war im November. Aber dieser hatte es in sich.
> 
> Hat das wirklich was mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun?



Genau das hatte ich auch bei meinem Graser letzte Woche. Hat zwar nur 15 min gedauert, war aber auch bedeutend kleiner.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so ich bin auch wieder zurück vom  fischen war von freitag bis sonntag. 

nach auf bau  des brollys und des pods  warf ich die ruten aus und konnte gegen  20 uhr den 1 fisch verbuchen mit ca 10pf

am sammstag  gegen 5uhr kammen die ruten in ihr element rein . ich hate 4 bisse von  6-12 uhr leider konnte ich keinen dieser fische raus beckomen da  es sehr viel kraut gab und was ich heraus gestellt hat dan (hacken waren scheise)  nach nem haken wechsel  habe ich endlich fische raus beckomen 3,7,und 5kg am sammstag mittag gegen 17 uhr biss, ich schlug an und der fisch nahm mir schnurr ohne probleme von der rolle,  ich wusste das es wieder ein grosser war  nach dem an meinen platzt ein kleiner baum im wasser ist und ich gleich die schnur unter wasser hatte(leider) zu spät war er mit der schnur schon drinn wasser tiefe an dieser stelle ca 3m also kein raus  laufen möglich. ich sah den fisch er war keine 3 m weg von mir  nach ewig langen drill verlor ich den fisch durch wirbel bruch:r  den fisch schätzte ich auf ca19 kilo ein sehr langer spiegler.  am abend fing ich noch  nen 11 kg spiegler  und  am sonntagnoch 2 schöne fische in der mittags sonne mit  12,8, und 8 kilo leider  bilder werden nach gereicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

leider sind das die einzigen fische von der cam die ander sind auf der kamara und müssen noch entwickelt werden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier noch mal eins


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so das sind sie jetzt


----------



## SteffenG (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute schöne Fische können sich echt sehen lassen, ich hoffe ich komm bald wieder raus ans wasser das ich euch auchmal wieder ein paar schöne Karpfen presentieren kann !
Bis dann 
mfg steffen


----------



## tarpoon (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich war am wochenende auch draußen, das ergebnis sind 4 schöne fische bis 18pfund


----------



## tarpoon (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier noch zwei fotos


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hast ja nen richtig geilen see  |rolleyes könnte mann neidisch sein


----------



## SteffenG (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also da könnt ich drauf wetten das du zumindest eine rute vor dem seerosenfeld liegen hattest !oder?

Schöner Fisch und vor allem echt geiler see sieht aus wie ein richtiges Karpfenparadies ist er auch schön groß ???


----------



## tarpoon (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ist ein wirklich schöner, großer see mit gutem karpfenbestand. gefangen haben wir schon bis 17kg. von fischen bis 25kg ist hier aber oft die rede das beste ist allerdings die ruhe und natur welche man hier genießen kann...


gruß heiko


----------



## jan_h (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

forenpolizei wieder unterwegs...


----------



## SteffenG (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey du nichts für ungut aber das mit den bildern kann man in einem seperatem thema machen dann wird das thema nicht so zugemüllt werd gleich mal eins aufmachen weils mich auch intresiert wo ihr so angelt !


----------



## fantazia (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> werd gleich mal eins aufmachen weils mich auch intresiert wo ihr so angelt !


gute idee:m


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Hey du nichts für ungut aber das mit den bildern kann man in einem seperatem thema machen dann wird das thema nicht so zugemüllt werd gleich mal eins aufmachen weils mich auch intresiert wo ihr so angelt !


So ein Threat gibts doch schon lange


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68182 könnt Ihr die Bilder eurer Gewässer reinmachen


----------



## SteffenG (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Oh Oh da war wohl einer zu schnell sorry hätte vorher vieleicht auchmal die suche benutzen sollen naja jetzt es es pasiert sorry nochmal !#q


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Oh Oh da war wohl einer zu schnell sorry hätte vorher vieleicht auchmal die suche benutzen sollen naja jetzt es es pasiert sorry nochmal !#q


Ach Steffen es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## fantazia (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

aber der is allgemein.is doch schön auch nen thread zu haben wo es nur um die karpfengewässer geht.


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



fantazia schrieb:


> aber der is allgemein.is doch schön auch nen thread zu haben wo es nur um die karpfengewässer geht.


Ja schon, aber dann gibts hier bald Threads für Hechtgewässer, Barschgewässer, Aalgewässer... usw.


----------



## jan_h (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Und was wäre daran so falsch?

gruss jan


----------



## fantazia (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

och solange es einen thread  im raubfisch,karpfen,friedfisch,fliegenfisch bereich gibt isses doch ok|supergri.muss ja nich für jede einzelne fischart sein.


----------



## Merlinrs (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



dergute1963 schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber dann gibts hier bald Threads für Hechtgewässer, Barschgewässer, Aalgewässer... usw.



Wasser ist Wasser und meistens sind ehh alle Fischarten vorhanden. Geht doch eher um die Landschaft Fische kann 
ich jedenfalls so nicht sehen.


----------



## jan_h (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Eben, vor allem weil es sicher noch mehr User wie mich gibt die nicht regelmäßig alle Unterforen lesen. Vor allem würde ich sicher nicht nach Gewässern für Karpfen in einem Unterforum für Bilder und Videos suchen! 

gruss jan


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Wasser ist Wasser und meistens sind ehh alle Fischarten vorhanden. Geht doch eher um die Landschaft Fische kann
> ich jedenfalls so nicht sehen.


Genau so denke ich das auch und deshalb braucht man nicht für jeden fisch nen bildchen threat aber egal


----------



## JamesFish007 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kommen wir nun wieder zu Fängen zurück..


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> kommen wir nun wieder zu Fängen zurück..



Sir, Ja Sir! :q


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hatte der 2te nen verformten mund? der schaut so komisch der kleene :m *g*
aber wirlklich schöne fische


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



nExX schrieb:


> hatte der 2te nen verformten mund? der schaut so komisch der kleene ...



Nee, die waren völlig intakt und unverbraucht...


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na dann freut mich |supergri


----------



## zander55 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Pilkman, tolle Fische!

Konnte heute Mittag beim Pirschangeln einen schönen Schuppi von 88 cm verhaften...


----------



## sharpi78 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich schick euch mal nen amur den ich vorletztes wochenende gefangen hab.....

weiterhin ein kräftiges petri an alle......


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war heute auch wiedermal Angeln und konnte diesen 84er Spiegler auf Hartmais fangen.


----------



## tarpoon (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Absolut klasse, was da so an Fängen bebildert wird. #6

@ Zander55

Hammergeiler Schuppie, sowas in der Größe fehlt leider hier in den meisten Gewässern, da wir fast ausschließlich Spiegler haben. Deiner dürfte bei der Länge und Statur locker über 30 Pfund gehabt haben, hmm?  #6


----------



## michel1209 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dicke fische muss ich ja mal sagen.... petri an Pilkman, Zander55, Schleienwühle und sharpi78...#6

beste grüße Micha


----------



## AK74 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische petri an alle #6


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

tolle Fische...


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

bin jezz auch ma ans wasser mal sehen was bis 12 so geht an fisch..


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so melde mich ma 13 zupfer 1/1 runs beendet mein Freund 0/2 mein Karpfen Biss um 21:33 auf 4Maiskörner und war bei 41cm 7Pfund schwer. Also ein kleiner..aber besser als nüx..bis morgen dann Gruß Jochen

Hängt einer n BIld für mich an?


----------



## BuzzMoody (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So, komm gerade wieder nach Hause. Wetter war mal wieder die Hölle. Ergebnis: Zwei Schuppis (25 und 32 Pfund), Bilder sind leider mit Handycam aufgenommen. Gefangen hab ich sie in den frühen Morgenstunden, der Köder war Proline Freezerbaits M-Faktor...die gehen bei uns echt super.


----------



## 48pfünder (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Erst mal Petri. Aber liegt das am Handy oder sind die Jungs bei euch eher kurz für so ein Gewicht?


----------



## BuzzMoody (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Stimmt, sieht schon nicht so riesig aus...muss ich Dir recht geben. Der erste Schuppi war 80cm, der zweite 72cm...ich selber bin 195cm und hatte zwei Jacken an, vielleicht kann man das so erkennen. Auf bessere Bilder kann ich erst die Tage zurückgreifen.


----------



## 48pfünder (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja das sind sie wohl wirklich sehr schwer für die länge


----------



## Fishmaster (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich würd sagen etwas unglücklich fotografiert.
Also ich glaube ihn die Angaben zu 100%.
Viele Angler trixen etwas bei den Foto,s indem sie die gefangenen Carp,s extra nah vor die Linse halten.
Dadurch erscheint der Fang tatsächlich noch viel größer.
Hat wohl auch ein bissel mit optischer Täuschung zu tun.
Aber wer sich dann bei riesen Carp,s die ausgestreckten Arme des Fängers anschaut,weiß in etwa wie groß der Fang wirklich war.
Hier sieht man aber mal ein Beispiel für ungetunte Fotografie.
Petri zu diesen schönen Fischen....!
MFG...Marco...


----------



## 48pfünder (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich glaube es ihm auch zu 100%. Hab ja nur nach gefragt, bei uns sind die Fische z.B. lang und dafür schmaler. Bei ihm sind es wohl richtige Kugeln


----------



## Fishmaster (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kommt halt immer darauf an aus welchem Gewässer sie stammen.

Ein Karpfen aus einem Fluß schaut meist anderst aus wie einer aus dem See. 

Sie passen sich halt ihrer natürlichen Umgebung an.

Bei den -BuzzMoody- Carp,s würd ich auf einen kleineren See tippen.

MFG...Marco...


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nicht Umgebung, eher Nahrungsvielfalt und -reichtum 
Klar, Fluss und See machen shcon einen Unterschied aber ich hab shcon sauschlanke Seekarpfen gehabt.

PS: macht den Rest am besten mal in einem eigenen Thread aus


----------



## BuzzMoody (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Muss mich korrigieren, witzige Sache: ist ne ganz neue Starbaits-Waage gewesen, erster Einsatz. Ich habe die Fische selber hochgehoben und meine Freundin hat abgelesen, 32 bzw 25 Pfund. Hab mir die Waage jetzt ungläubigerweise mal angesehen und festgestellt, dass sie bereits auf drei Pfund gestanden hat...hab ich auch nicht überprüft. Also 29 und 22, wobei der 29Pfünder auf dem ersten Bild ist.|supergri


----------



## BigEasy4653 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Kommt halt auch auf die Züchtungsformen an:

Es gibt bei Spiegelkarpfen gibt es folgende grundzüchtungen:

Dinkelsbühler die er lang und schmal sind.

Aischgründer sind hochrückig und schmal.

Polnische sind hochrückig und breit.

Romanische sind ehr lang und breit.

Leederkarpfen sehr lang und sehr schaml gebaut und ohne Schuppen.

aus den ganzen gibt es dann viele kreuzungen.

Bie Schuppenkarpfengibt es folgende:

Wild oder Urkarpfen : Lang und schmal gebaut.

Süddeutscher Schppenkarpfen: hochrückig und breit gebaut.

Japanischer Schuppen Karpfen: Lang und breit gebaut.
(wurde von deutschen Mönschen in Deutschland eingeführt der erste Karpfen der in Deutschland heimisch war)

Mitteldeutscher Schppenkarpfen auch Polnischer Schuppenkarpfen: Sehr hoch und breit gebaut.

Romänischer lang karpfen: fast keien rücken der dann sehr steil abfällt und mittelschmal gebaut.

Wiederum gibt es auch hier viele Kreuzungen.


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Aleinikov (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Toller Fisch,

|schild-g

ich habe dieses Jahr noch nicht zu melden und suche eigentlich
immer noch den richtigen See,
wo nicht die Comorane schon vor mir gefischt haben,

Große Brake und Unisee,sowie der Ikensdammsee im Brmen
war nicht vom Erfolg.

Dabei will ich doch nur

#a
:a#w|pfisch:#w#w#w|pfisch::s

Schönen Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Watfischer84 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

N' Abend.

So... weder to hus.

Hier mal nur eine kurze meldung von heute. 
war ein ereignissreicher Tag, und morgen früh gehts weiter.
Werd dann morgen mal nen netten bericht schreiben.

Also nun kurz die Fakten.
2 Sehr gute Fische im Kraut verlohren un einen guten gelandet.

Hier ist der schöne Schwimmbrotspiegler.
73cm und 14 Pfund.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo
endlich darf ich auch meinen ersten "richtigen" karpfen und meinen neuen pb melden!
heute nacht war ich drausen und hab leider abends um 8 einen karpfen  durch schnurbruch verloren er ist anscheinend über eine scharfe kante gezogen.... dann um 11 noch einen... diesmal in den büschen.
morgens um 20 vor 5 dann der nächste biss. diesmal hab ich ihn von allem wegdirigieren können! und siehe da nach 5 min drill liegt ein 17,5 pfund schwerer schuppi im kescher! und das beste: köder waren selfmades (sehr süße knoblauch/forelli boilies)!


----------



## SteffenG (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute bin gerade von meinem ansitz zurück gekommen war ab freitag mittag am wasser kann euch leider keinen Karpfen vorweissen !
Ich hoffe euch ist es anders ergangen als mir momentan ist es bei uns einfach zum:ves werden keine Karpfen mehr gefangen woran kann das liegen ???


----------



## JamesFish007 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an euch..mit Selfmades machts gleich doppelt Spaß


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe euch ist es anders ergangen als mir momentan ist es bei uns einfach zum:ves werden keine Karpfen mehr gefangen woran kann das liegen ???


 
war am Wochenende auch erfolglos...also bist du nicht der einzigste. Die Laichzeit müsste ja schon vorbei sein. Vielleicht liegt es auch am wechselhaften Wetter und den Temperaturschwankungen#c?? Petri den anderen Fängern.


----------



## fantazia (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier siehts auch nich anders aus.5 nachtansitze und kein einziger karpfen.


----------



## Zanderpaule (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war FReitag am Angel bis Samstag...als erstes zwei Brassen gefangen...und dann morgens um 5 hatte ich einen dicken run, aber ich hab die Angel nur in die Hand genommen spürte wie der Fisch abzog und die hälfte meiner Schnur auf der Rolle mitnahm und dann gabs einen kleinen Knall und Schunr war gerissen..

traurig aber wahr..

mfg : Zanderpaule


----------



## C-H Bremen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bei uns in Bremen ist es momentan auch sehr
schlecht in 18 nächten kann ich gerade 4 Karpfen 
nachweisen, es kann nur besser werden


----------



## smith1337 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Die Statistik stimmt!!!
meine persönlich Umfrage im Norden bezüglich des cyprinus carpio ergab:

9 Nächte -> 2 Fische

ganz jämmerliche Ausbeute :c:c:c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

bei uns läuft es sehr gut , leider habe ich beim letzten fischen letzten sonntag nen bandscheiben vorfall erlitten deswegen konnte ich nicht ans wasser  ich konnte 14 runs in 3 tagen verbuchen leider  6 durch kraut  verloren und 1 durch wirbelbruch#q:c.


----------



## michel1209 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo, 

also bei uns in der elbe beißen sie nach wie vor. trotz hohem wasserstand und kaffeebraunem wasser hatten wir zwei runs, wovon einer gelandet (etwa 15 pf.) und einer sich um einen im wasser liegenden baum wickelte und verloren ging. sehen konnten wir ihn bereits. ein 4m kescherstick hätte da wohl geholfen....:m

waren aber keine riesen....

beste grüße micha


----------



## karpfenjäger (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo ich konnte am Wochenende leider nur diesen eine Spiegler verhaften!!!!


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wassn das für ein Homo Fisch???? hahaha  martin du fängst immer die schwulsten karpfen  hehehe:vik:


----------



## SteffenG (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Da bin ich aber beruhigt das ich da nicht der einzigste bin ich geh erst wieder in 4 wochen raus wenn sich das wetter wieder beruhigt und beständig ist und konstant ist über einen längeren zeitraum !
Weil was anderes fällt mir nicht mehr ein was ich machen kann !


----------



## karpfenjäger (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> wassn das für ein Homo Fisch???? hahaha martin du fängst immer die schwulsten karpfen  hehehe:vik:


 

ja ja der kleine patrick mein alter kescherboy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hast ja in letzter zeit ziemlich oft für mich keschern müssen gell???
(pfaffensee und Leutershausen )


----------



## Carpkiller07 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
wir werden von Heute bis Sonntag mal wieder los an ein Gewässer wo wir noch nie auf Karpfen geangelt haben,mal gucken was geht.Bericht wird Natürlich folgen.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir werden von Heute bis Sonntag mal wieder los an ein Gewässer wo wir noch nie auf Karpfen geangelt haben,mal gucken was geht.Bericht wird Natürlich folgen.


 
Hi René!
Wünsche Dir, Kevin und Christian richtig dicke Fische.
Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

den hab ich gestern abend gefangen.
Kein besonderer Fisch von der Größe her aber vom aussehen schon.
Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich finde ihn total schön.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## zander55 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte auch wieder einen Schönen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen.


----------



## J-son (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri, aber darf man mit DEM Nick überhaupt auf Karpfen angeln...?|supergri

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## SteffenG (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Echt schöne Fische ich hoffe das ich auch bald mal wieder Zeit habe um raus ans wasser zu gehen ich denke ich komme erst wieder ende juli dazu !


----------



## JamesFish007 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

letzte Nacht 3Karpfen aus 5 Runs... die anderen 2 haben es ins Kraut geschafft.

1. 20:30 45cm 1.3kg
2. 22Uhr 42cm 2.3kg
3. ca. 8 Uhr 47cm 3kg


----------



## catch-and-release (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mein erster mit der Angelrute gefangener Karpfen: Ein kleiner Spiegler ca.50cm.:k

Und mein zweiter Karpfen ein Schuppi auch ca.50cm.

An dem Abend folgten noch 2 weitere Schöne Schuppis bis 57cm.

Alle wurden beim Stalken mit Brot in einem Privatweiher gefangen.

und bitte seid mir nicht böse wegen der Grösse der Bilder. Ich hatte echt Probleme beim Hochladen und stand enorm unter zeitdruck.#c

Bilder wurden aus Datenschutzgründen entfernt. hehe


----------



## Lucky1984 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So bin auch mal wieder hier, hatte Samstag auf Sonntag Nachtangeln gemacht. Da es eine kurzfristige planung war konnte ich auch nicht wirklich vorher anfüttern, dafür lief es aber sehr gut. Hab mit skopex und fish boilies der marke starbaits geangelt. von 14-10Uhr tat sich rein gar nichts, dann der erste Biss leider ausgeschlitzt, 1 Stunde Später gings dann los, konnte bis 6 Uhr morgens 6 Karpfen landen

1. Karpfen : Schuppi 18 Pfund
2. Schuppi 36 Pfund
3. Schuppi 40 Pfund
4 Spiegelkarpfen 20 Pfund
5 Spiegelkarpfen 18 Pfund
6 Spiegekarpfen 20 Pfund


----------



## Lucky1984 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und hier noch der letzte


----------



## michel1209 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moins leute und dickes petri an die fänger...

ich war von freitag 20.00 uhr bis samstag 10.00 uhr mal wieder an der guten alten elbe beim karpfenangeln. bei diesem dreckwetter hatte ich mir zwar nicht so viel erwartet, wurde dann für mein durchhaltevermögen doch noch belohnt. freitag 22.00 uhr lief das erste mal der bissanzeiger. ein ganz normaler brassenbiss dachte ich, weil der bissanzeiger mal kurz piep piep machte. nach Anhieb stellte sich dann aber heraus, dass es was großes war. etliche fluchten später hatte ich dann das ergebnis im Kescher. 

92 cm und ... kg schwer... |supergri

alle ruten neu beködert und es konnte weitergehen bis mich um 03.00 uhr ein bilderbuchrun meine nachtruhe zerstörte. nach unheimlich spektakulärem drill durch die komplette buhne und teile des hauptstroms hatte ich dann die gewissheit, dass noch so ein großer am Haken hing. das messen und wiegen ergab dann aber eine länge von 75 cm und ein gewicht von ... kg |supergri 

gekämpft hatte er aber wie ein ganz großer (wenn nicht ganz ganz großer)... RESPEKT.... warum er mehr als der große gekämpft hatte blieb mir ein rätsel....

beste grüße micha


----------



## Lucky1984 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen, aber das gleich erleb ich auch immer, die kleinen machen mehr radau an der Rute, bei den größeren biste mehr damit beschäftigt das Gewicht her zu pumpen


----------



## KaiAllround (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

War letzt Woche auch Angeln, konnte aber nur am Dienstag ein Spiegler überlisten... Am Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag Hatte ich nicht mal ein Biss!! Wegen den S..... :vWetter!!!

Mfg: Augi 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=63727&d=1183304878


----------



## M4STERM4X (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so....nach 2 tagen am wasser konnte ich mit meinem anglepartner leider nur ein kleines wasserschweinchen drillen... aber für die 2. angelsession in diesem jahr war es schonmal cool, nicht schneider zu bleiben...


dickes petri an alle fänger...#h

mein angelplatz: http://insanyti.webspace4free.biz/pod.JPG

der fisch(ich schätze ihn auf ca. 10 pfd.): http://insanyti.webspace4free.biz/karpfen.JPG


----------



## Carpkiller07 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
wir konnte leider keinen Rüssler verhaften.
Sind aber nächstes wochenende an unserm Vereinsgewässer und da kommen bestimmt welche.


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

somuss mich dann ma in Richtung Urlaub verabschieden..allen ein dickes Petri und ma sehen was ihr so rausgeholt hab wenn ich back bin bis dann


----------



## dasBo87 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gestern habe ich ein Freund beim stippen besucht, es lief nicht gut, deswegen fuhr ich schon früher nach Hause! Eine halbe Std. später fing mein Freund einen 104cm Graskarpfen auf seiner Feederrute. Ich hätte den Fisch gerne gesehen...


----------



## Lucky1984 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War gestern auch mal wieder auf Karpfen, war morgens um 9 Uhr kurz anfüttern und bin dann um 14 Uhr wieder zum See, Ergebnis

1. Karpfen, Schuppi 16 Pfund
2. Karpfen, Spiegelkarpfen 20 Pfund
3. Karpfen, 18 Pfund

einer ist dazwischen noch ausgeschlitzt


----------



## zander55 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ohne große Worte, schöner Lederkarpfen von 22 Pfund.


----------



## boot (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Lucky1984 schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal wieder auf Karpfen, war morgens um 9 Uhr kurz anfüttern und bin dann um 14 Uhr wieder zum See, Ergebnis
> 
> 1. Karpfen, Schuppi 16 Pfund
> 2. Karpfen, Spiegelkarpfen 20 Pfund
> ...


Hi ihr ich war am samstag au erfolgreich habe 1 Spiegel...von 3,2 kilo gefangen das wars aber auch Angelzeit 13 std lg#h


----------



## SteffenG (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute was ist den los werden zur zeit keine Karpfen mehr gefangen das gibt es doch nicht bei uns läuft es selbst auch ganz schlecht meine Kumpels angeln schon seit 3 Tagen im moment und immer noch keinen Karpfen nur Brachsen beißen !


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... bei uns läuft es selbst auch ganz schlecht meine Kumpels angeln schon seit 3 Tagen im moment und immer noch keinen Karpfen nur Brachsen beißen !



Dito. Wir waren auch wieder draußen, hammerharter Südwest in Böen bis 7, das Wasser mit ca. 18 Grad wärmer als die Luft, vorgefüttert, perfekt geworfen und was beißt? Nur zwei Brassen, die Karpfen lassen sich im Moment aber eigenartig bitten... #t


----------



## Rutilus (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin.

Bei Euch beissen wenigstens die Brassen, ich war die letzten 2 Nächte am Wasser und hatte nicht einen einzigen Pieper, obwohl ich u.a. echte Brassen-Klassiker wie Pellets und Stippfutter etc. gefüttert hatte #t

Schon komisch, hier wird im Moment allgemein sehr schlecht gefangen.
Einzige Ausnahme: Ein Freund von mir war gestern spontan für eine Nacht an einem für ihn völlig neuen Gewässer und fing 5 Karpfen zwischen 21-28 Pfund!

Verrückte Welt... 

LG, Ernst


----------



## C-H Bremen (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So ein schlechtes jahr wie dieses hatte ich bis jetzt
auch noch nie, bei uns in Bremen denkt man momentan
das die Gewässer ausgestorben sind.


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab heute zwei schöne schuppis gefangen...nummer 3 und 4 dieses jahr endlich mal ein paar schöne fische!!...der große hat 7 pfd.
Dazu haben meine Kumpels noch jeder ne schleie gehabt (43cm und 50cm >bild)

mfg chris


----------



## zander55 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War auch wieder draußen und konnte einen hammer Schuppi von 97 cm mit 34 Pfund fangen. Köder war ein Pinappel plus Boilie von Dynamite Baits.


----------



## 48pfünder (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

sehr schöner Fisch, dickes Petri :m


----------



## Bruno (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



48pfünder schrieb:


> sehr schöner Fisch, dickes Petri :m




SUPER! #h
Glückwunsch und Herzliches Petri:m
Wie lage haste gebraucht um den schönen Schuppi an Land zu holen?
Mach mal eine Beschreibung: Uhrzeit, wo, Köder?

Ich geh jetzt auch mal los! Mal schauen ob was geht#c


----------



## tarpoon (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch für eine nacht draußen. hier das ergebnis...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Karpfen Tarpoon  Petri heil


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich habe mir meine erste blank-Nacht dieses Jahr geholt...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Schöner Karpfen Tarpoon  Petri heil


 

dem schließ ich mich mal an #6


----------



## sharpi78 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gratulation zu euren Fängen......

War von Samstag auf Sonntag an meinem Hausgewässer und war erfolgreich....

Lg aus der Steiermark


----------



## M4STERM4X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wow#6


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

erstmal petri an alle glücklichen fänger! tolle fische!
ich bin auch wieder zurück von einer abendsitzung!
ergebnis: ein vier pfund schuppi... gebissen hat er auf meine selfmades..


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

perty jungs  zu den fängen  werde auch bald wieder mal angreifen


----------



## bennie (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ab Donnerstag wirds Sommer laß ich heute... da kann man doch bald den Hartmais ansetzen


----------



## KaiAllround (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> ab Donnerstag wirds Sommer laß ich heute... da kann man doch bald den Hartmais ansetzen


 

Ja dieses Wechselhafte Wetter ist Bes.......!!!! Also mich stört das nicht aber bei uns stört es die Karpfen...#q#q#q


----------



## carphunter-sobota (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> ab Donnerstag wirds Sommer laß ich heute...


 

wo hast du ds gelesen????


----------



## bennie (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

tageszeitung, wetter.com hats bestätigt - das we wird zumindest hier schön heiß und sonnig.


----------



## carphunter-sobota (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

naja da bin ich aber mal gespannt!!
mit dem wetter wissen die sowieso nich was die labern oder schreiben.
heute sollte es eigentlich den ganzen tag regenen aber nein jetzt ist hier Sonne und fast nur blauer himmel


----------



## Carpkiller07 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Wir waren wieder mal Los.

1:80cm/22Pfund
2:89cm/24Pfund
3:88cm/25Pfund

Einen hab ich noch verloren wegen Schnurbruch.


----------



## Thomas090883 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Na Petri Killer,

vor allem der Schuppi sieht herrlich aus !


----------



## zander55 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Carpkiller, scöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen!
War auch wieder los und konnte zwei Karpfen von 9 und 22 Pfund fangen. Köder waren wieder Pinappel Plus Boilies von DB.


----------



## 48pfünder (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri #6

Ich zieh am Sonntag um 4Uhr ans Wasser. Hab aber meine Neffen dabei (3 und 5 Jahre) also wird nicht viel gehen. Naja mal schaun


----------



## Mario563 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



48pfünder schrieb:


> Petri #6
> 
> ... Hab aber meine Neffen dabei (3 und 5 Jahre) also wird nicht viel gehen.


Oder erst recht:vik:


----------



## Le Vilain (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

soo.. ich mach mich jetzt ganz spontan aufn weg.. bis Sonntag..
ich meld morgen mal ob was ging die nacht.. 

Petri Heil an den Rest..


----------



## M4STERM4X (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hast du internet am see?


----------



## Le Vilain (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> hast du internet am see?



nö aber man muss ja auch mal duschen 

1. Nacht 2 Satzkarpfen.. beide so ca. 3-5 pfd.. also nix wirklich berauschendes .. ma sehen was noch so geht..


----------



## Blink* (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

außer sterben MUSS man gar nichts  |supergri |rolleyes


----------



## frummel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ihh du duschst?


----------



## M4STERM4X (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dann ist es ja gar kein richtiges angelfeeling|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

zander du fängst einfach immer schöne Fische 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Le Vilain (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> dann ist es ja gar kein richtiges angelfeeling|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



 

soo.. 2. Nacht nix.. nochnichtmal nen Zupfer.. kein bissken regung.. dann hoffen wir mal auf die lezte nacht jetzt...


----------



## Sholar (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War auch noch 2 mal los einmal vor 2 Wochen da konnte ich den SPiegler hier fangen( sry fürs schlechte Foto, hat so ne Omi gemacht die da SPazieren ging )

Hat Abends gebissen auf Schwimmbrot:

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/7660/dsc00142pd7.jpg

Dann war ich gestern nochma raus, nach etwas störendem Wind am Anfang beruhgite sich der seh dann doch noch und mien Piepser ging ab wie ne Luzi 

Leider war es kein einfacher Drill da der Karpfen direkt in Seerosen zog und daraufhin in in Wasserhängende Äste im Uferbereich trotztdem konnte ich ihn dann mit 65cm und 7,5kg landen.
http://img412.*ih.us/img412/7586/dsc00255wh7.jpg


----------



## Le Vilain (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so ich bin auch wieder zu hause.. 
leider nicht erfolgreich gewesen.. gestern ist mit beim angeln auf brassen mit der feederrute nen satzkarpfen ausgeschlitzt .. 

so mal sehen wann es das nächste mal los geht


----------



## bennie (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Le Vilain schrieb:


> soo.. 2. Nacht nix.. nochnichtmal nen Zupfer.. kein bissken regung.. dann hoffen wir mal auf die lezte nacht jetzt...



ebenso, am baggersee ging trotz 6 ruten mit futterboot auf den verschiedensten bänken und tiefen garnichts... kann nur besser werden. bisher ging garnichts. hatten sämtliche baits und weiten durch. kann man nix machen.


----------



## SteffenG (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so leute ich mach mich jetzt gleich los richtung wasser ich hoffe das was geht ihr hört von mir am donnerstag also euch allen auch viel glück !


----------



## SteffenG (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute bin schon früher heim wie geplant der Grund war die schlechte fangquote konnte niucht mal ein einzigen Karpfen auf die Matte legen !
Das ergebnis nach 4 Tagen: 3 Brachsen und eine Schleie ich hoffe bei euch ist es besser gelaufen !


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

momentan ist der wurm drin ....


----------



## catch-and-release (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bei uns ist der See wie ausgestorben...Barsche bis 15cm sind zu fangen sonst beisst nichts...und Karpfen kannste gleich vergessen. Bei uns liegts glaub an den hohen Temperaturen und Temperaturschwankungen...


----------



## fantazia (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin,
nachdem die letzten nachtansitze alle erfolglos blieben hat es diesmal endlich wieder geklappt.is zwar ein kleiner aber besser als garkeiner.mein kollege hat leider nen guten verloren|gr:.

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/41/imgp0239tm7.jpg


----------



## Natureus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin!

War auch los und konnte ebenfalls Erfolge verzeichnen, wenn auch nur kleine.

Saß von 20.00 Uhr bis 5.30 und konnte zwei Dickerchen zum Landgang überreden. Naja, Dickerchen ist übertrieben, hehe.

Ein Satzi und einen von 69cm. Bilder und Gewichte habe ich leider keine. Beide bissen auf meine Knobi/Erdbeere Selfmades :q . Die Bisse kamen erst während des Sonnenaufgangs, was sehr ungewöhnlich für dieses Gewässer ist. Normal ist die beste Fangzeit zwischen 0.00 und 4.00Uhr. Einer um 4.50 und der andere um 5.15. Sicher wäre auch noch mehr gegangen, aber meine Süße brauchte die Karre um zu Arbeit zu kommen 


Grüße Natureus


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich bin auch wieder zurück!
gefangen hab ich einen satzi von ca. 3 pfund und einen schuppi von 11 pfund.
leider hab ich morgens nach kurzem drill einen richtig dicken verloren....
gefangen hab ich auf meine süßen knobi/fisch selfmades.
was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist... anscheinend schmecken die den blesshühnern nicht besoners! nach kurzem aufenthalt an meinem platz waren sie ruckzuck weg!


----------



## BigEasy4653 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

War gestern auch mal von 18.00 bis 0.00 uhr los


Hatte 3 schöne Runs

Leider 2 in den Bojen bei uns im See verloren

und einer vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt.

Konnte nur einen Spiegelkarpfen von 6 Pfund auf die Matte legen.

leider keine Bilder von dem Fisch.


2 Runs auf Top Secret Carp Spezial Pupups

und  die anderen auf DAM Extrem Fish


Bisse ca. alle 1,5 Stunden


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## SteffenG (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich frag mich momentan echt was mit den Karpfen los ist sowas was im moment abgeht ist doch net normal und ich hab wirklich alles ausprobiert!
Mit Pop up normal schneemann tigernüsse also mehr konnt ich nicht machen das ganze dann noch auf verschiedenen Tiefen von 2,5 m bis zu 11m tiefe und verschiedene Rigs stiffrig und normales mit geflochtener schnur !


----------



## fantazia (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Ich frag mich momentan echt was mit den Karpfen los ist sowas was im moment abgeht ist doch net normal und ich hab wirklich alles ausprobiert!
> Mit Pop up normal schneemann tigernüsse also mehr konnt ich nicht machen das ganze dann noch auf verschiedenen Tiefen von 2,5 m bis zu 11m tiefe und verschiedene Rigs stiffrig und normales mit geflochtener schnur !


bei mir sah das bis gestern nacht auch so aus.war 5 komplette nächte los und hatte keinen einzigen karpfen.gestern wenigstens mal wieder nen kleinen satzi gehabt und kollege verlor nen guten.mal hoffen das es jetz mal wieder anfängt zu beißen hier.hatte die hoffnung schon aufgegeben.


----------



## SteffenG (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Es ist aber wirklich so man hört von allen das nix geht selbst die pro s die bei uns zu 3 dritt am wasser waren hatten in den 4 nächten die ich auch da war kein Fisch das ist momentan einfach sowas von seltsam !


----------



## Humphfry (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Vielleicht legen die Fische eine Fastenzeit um sich dann bei ihrem Feldzug wie wild auf unsere Köder zu stürzen.:vik:
.
.
.
.
Liegt am sehr stark wechselhaften Wetter#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also bei uns am see  laufen die immer #6, war 4 mal jetzt fischen und konnte knapp 30 runs verzeichnen   und fische bis 17kg bei  knallen sonnen schein bissen die fische (nachtfischen) verboten.

bei andern kommpels läuft es auch nicht schlächt zur zeit


----------



## cipro2003 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kann mich diesjahr auch nicht beschweren,Fische bis 15,5Kg waren drin,erst letztes We zwei von 13+13,5Kg auf die Matte gelegt:qGruß Frank


----------



## C-H Bremen (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Morgen geht es bei uns auch endlich raus ans Wasser für 3 Tage.Und ich hoffe das ich endlich mal was beist.Bin mitlerweile
seit 12 nächten ohne Fisch bzw.6 Wochenenden.


----------



## k1ng (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier 2 Graser, ca. 30 Pfund
Gebissen auf Mais+Tigernuss Kette + Super Slimy (Concept 4 u)
bissen gleichzeitig auf 2 Angeln

Rotauge ca. 15 Pfund


----------



## Ronen (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Rotauge ca. 15 Pfund


----------



## smith1337 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@k1ng:

sehr schöne Fische!!! glückwunsch


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wow dickes Petri zu den Grasern Warte immer noch auf den ersten die Rotfeder hat bestimmt für Herzklopfen gesorgt...hatte letztens auch zwei drei Schleien und ne Rotfeder die dann beim anschlag auf mich zugeflogen kam...grüße chris


----------



## bennie (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hammer graser! *auchwill* graser... träum ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

werde nacher auch aufbrechen mal sehn was geht  bilder und bericht wird folgen hoffentlich fang ich auch  ein paar:q


----------



## celebration (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ging gester Abend auf Tuttis auf ner Sandbank
16 Pfund.


----------



## tarpoon (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ein wirklich schöner fisch, hut ab


----------



## Fischergangster11 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Am Dienstag den 17.7.07 einen Schuppi von 13.940 Pf also knap 7 kg werde nechsten Dienstag wieder raus mal schauen was da geht werde dann mal berichten wenn ich wieder was ^^


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hatte auch mal wieder Zeit zum Fischen!


----------



## Fischergangster11 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Net schlecht wie schwer war der ??? haste vllt auch en bericht von dem angeltag (besser gesagt kannst ein bericht schreiben??


MFG ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fischergangster11 schrieb:


> Net schlecht wie schwer war der ??? haste vllt auch en bericht von dem angeltag (besser gesagt kannst ein bericht schreiben??
> 
> 
> MFG ...


 
bestimmt mehr als 13.940 Pf :q (wer schreibt bei ner pfd angabe 3 ((in worten DREI)) stellen hinterm komma?? wie hast das eigentlich gewogen??)

und vielleicht kannst du ja auch nen bericht schreiben von deinem trip am 17.07....

Sorry, musste sein

grüße

mirco


----------



## bennie (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

"Die Zahlen hinter dem Komma nenne ich nur, wenn ich beim Metzger Wurst bestelle!"


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wildkarpfen ca. 10 pfund!

ging ab wie n ganz großer!


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dann reich ich auch mal die fotos meines 17,5 und 11pfünders nach:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so bin auch wieder da leider lief bei mir nicht viel hab nen schuppi mit 7 kilo gefangen bild gibts leider keins da es vom wetter nicht möglich war(regen) und einsacken wollte ich ihn nicht super fische jungs weiter so


----------



## cipro2003 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Steffen90-irgendwie beschleicht mich da doch das Gefühl ich hätte jemanden mit meiner Sucht infiziert.......:q:q:q
Einmal Rüssler-immer Rüssler!#6


----------



## fantazia (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch mal wieder los.ausser nem kleinen satzi ging leider nix.

http://img473.*ih.us/img473/2492/imgp0241of3.jpg


----------



## bennie (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

tolle schuppies!


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> @Steffen90-irgendwie beschleicht mich da doch das Gefühl ich hätte jemanden mit meiner Sucht infiziert.......:q:q:q
> Einmal Rüssler-immer Rüssler!#6


irgendwie schon


----------



## cipro2003 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Steffen90 gehe Do. wieder raus.Kannst mir gerne mal ein paar Murmeln zum testen mitbringen.Bleibste über Nacht?


----------



## AltBierAngler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute bin grad von ner halbtägigen Session mit meinen Angelkumpels Simon und Stephan. Waren so um 13:30Uhr am See. Erst mal der Ober Hammer Stephan hatte seine Rutentasche im Wohnzimmer zuhause liegen lassen, und echt Schwein weil ich 3 Ruten dabei hatte. Stephan blieb leider Schnerider. 
Simon hatte dann bald auch schon den ersten Fisch des Tages am Band: Ziemlich großer Brassen, denke einer der Größten im Weiher. (55cm 5pfd.)
Dann der Hammer nach einer halben Stunde echt hartem Drill konnte Simon einen wunderschönen 26Pfd. Schuppi von 90cm auf die Matte legen!! 
Danach gabs noch zwei kleine Schuppis. Für meinen musste ich in Wasser  voll der Scheiß Busch, der is direkt rechts in das Becken rübergeschwommen....

mfg Chris


----------



## AltBierAngler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so und die restlichen....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

fettes petri....


----------



## Hecht87 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo war vor drei tagen wieder mal am wasser wollte eigentlich auf hecht gehen aber ging garnichts und dan habe ich einfach mal eine rute mit zwei 10mm Scopex boilis und einen kleinen würfel von popupboili tuttifrutti auf gezogen und an einem fieder ein ca. 100g futterball bit ran gebaumelt und rein .
Nach ca. 2stunden ging mein bissanzeiger ab wie sau total run .
habe die angel hochgenommen und da hatte er schon gut30meter in ca. 20sec genommen anhieb saß nicht gut und nach ca.30sec. schreiender bremse war dann feier abend wollte von euch mal wissen wie groß der sein konnte der mir da die tour vermieste danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Altbierangler

Hatte der Brassen von Euch noch Laichausschlag? Sieht auf dem Photo bald so aus... #h

@ Hecht87



Hecht87 schrieb:


> ... wollte von euch mal wissen wie groß der sein konnte der mir da die tour vermieste ...



Das wird Dir keiner sagen können, man kann einen Fisch praktisch nicht von einer kurzen Drillphase auf sein Gewicht schätzen.


----------



## Hecht87 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kennt einer den holzmühlenteich bei flechtingen und kann mir mal ein paar tipps für dieses gewässer geben


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@pilkman: Nee denke nich der war nur übelst schleimig....ich denke eher das sieht so aus weil der dirket ausm Kescher kam, und sich da der schleim in so Kreisen abgesetzt hat.

mfg Chris

ach ja und zu dem 90er Schuppi der is sein neuer PB und neuer Vereinsrekord!!!


----------



## bennie (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri heil!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

der schuppi ist echt schön!
der hat kaum ne macke und die flossen sind auch alle heil!
bei uns haben die meistens ein paar amcken!
wir haben so viele haubentaucher hier!!
und komorane!


----------



## Humphfry (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin grad von ner halbtägigen Session mit meinen Angelkumpels Simon und Stephan. Waren so um 13:30Uhr am See. Erst mal der Ober Hammer Stephan hatte seine Rutentasche im Wohnzimmer zuhause liegen lassen, und echt Schwein weil ich 3 Ruten dabei hatte. Stephan blieb leider Schnerider.
> Simon hatte dann bald auch schon den ersten Fisch des Tages am Band: Ziemlich großer Brassen, denke einer der Größten im Weiher. (55cm 5pfd.)
> Dann der Hammer nach einer halben Stunde echt hartem Drill konnte Simon einen wunderschönen 26Pfd. Schuppi von 90cm auf die Matte legen!!
> Danach gabs noch zwei kleine Schuppis. Für meinen musste ich in Wasser  voll der Scheiß Busch, der is direkt rechts in das Becken rübergeschwommen....
> ...



Sau gut,dass ihr jetz so nen dicken an eurem See gefangen habt wos doch Anfangs so schlecht lief auf Karpfen?Freut mich für euch:vik:#h|supergri#6

Oder ward ihr an nem Andren Gewässer?

Greetz:q

Matthes


----------



## zander55 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri, schöne Fische.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Humphry: 
Ja das stimmt ne ist immer noch das gleiche Gewässer. Die letzten 2 Jahre gabs nich einen Karpfen!!!! Dieses Jahr sinds schon 6 oder 7 pro Person...ch denke mal das die frischen fische die alten beißfaulen fische animieren zu fressen??!!?...schon komisch die haben zwar ein paar Satzis besetzt aber davon hab ich erst einen gefangen. Ich denke mal die vermehren sich ganz ordentlich da die Stipp-Fraktion öfter mal kleine Karpfen fängt. Das da die ganz großen drin waren war ja klar....Schleien haben die zwar auch besetzt aber längst nich so viele wie wir schon dran hatten. Außerdem gilt auch ein striktes Catch&release für alle Fische am See. Interessant ist allerdings das man erkennen kann das die Bisse eher Mittags bzw. am frühen Nachmittag kommen, wie schon andere hier bemerkt haben an ihren Hausgewässern. 
Da wir strikt nur noch mit Mais/Wurm/Made fischen und die Boilies ganz außen vorlassen zeigen sich die gefangenen Fische auch schön vielseitig von Brassen bis Karpfen und Schleie sind ein paar echt schöne drin. Was noch fehlt sind graser die bis 1.20m drin sind und auch Aale dieser Größe....mal sehn aber nun erst mal Raubfischangeln angesagt. 

Danke für die Petris, Christian.


----------



## STICHLING (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hu

so da will ig auch mal wieder


----------



## Carphunter' (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

echt schöne fische:vik:

leida ist mein lieblingsgewässer nich grad sehr tief.(bonsche teich)
in diesem see gibt es wirklich richtig gute fische(#w>40pfund)

großer nachteil. es gibt dort viele ausländer(russen) die dort versuchen mit brutalster weise die fische zu fangen,obwohl sie nur 20m auf der rolle habn|bigeyes( mit drilling haken, stellnetze usw.)
un außerdem gibt es dort viele komorane un fischreiher die die karpfen  zusätzlich verletzen#q:c#d. nur selten fängt man dort tadelose fische.#t


____________
ps. carphunting for live


----------



## KaiAllround (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Carphunter: 

Dann macht doch ma eine Nacht ohne Angel an den See und erwische die Russen auf frischer Tat, und wenn sie weg wollen ma Kurz eine Austeilen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q Wobei ich sagen muss das es Russen gibt die sich an alle regeln halten also es sind immer ein paar ausnahmen, Leider#d#d 


Petri zu den Fischen#6


----------



## mirolino (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> @Carphunter:
> 
> und wenn sie weg wollen ma Kurz eine Austeilen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



da teilt am ende meist der russe aus


----------



## Carphunter' (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> @Carphunter:
> 
> Dann macht doch ma eine Nacht ohne Angel an den See und erwische die Russen auf frischer Tat, und wenn sie weg wollen ma Kurz eine Austeilen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q Wobei ich sagen muss das es Russen gibt die sich an alle regeln halten also es sind immer ein paar ausnahmen, Leider#d#d
> 
> ...



naja. was heist auf frischer tat erwischen? machen wir doch immer, un wenn einer zu guckt. is denen egal. habn eh kein fischerreischein. un wenn de n fischerreichaufseher anrufst. dann kommt der zwar, aba sagt nichts weil der schiss hat eine drauf zu bekommen#d#d#d

___________________________
_*carphunting for live#h*_


----------



## KaiAllround (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Carphunter: Das ist ja der Wahnsinn echt ey das kann doch nicht sein... Aber normaler weise kannste da auch die Polizei einschalten wegen "Wilddieberrei"!#d


----------



## Carphunter' (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

naja, eines abends saßen wir gemütlich am see, un wollten den abend bei ner runde skat gemütlich zuende bringen. aufeinmal kommen ca. 10 autos auf der anderen seit an. man hörte scho das es viller russen waren. haben da alles voller zelte gestellt, 3m hohes lagerfeuer angemacht, musik so leut wie es ging an, un sich dann vollgesoffen. da wir aber noch etwas fangen wollten ruften wir die polizei an. waren eigentlich sehr schnell da(3/4 stunde#d) un fahren weil sie so dumm sind erstma zu un anstatt zu denen, un fragtn uns erstma aus. nach ca. ne virtel stunde sinn die dann rüber gefahren. hat ne weile gedauert. haben musik un feuer ausgemacht. dann is de polizei villler abgehauen, un aufn rückweg sagtn sie zu uns ,das die einen zu hohen promillespiegel hatten um auto zu fahren#q#q#q.
leida war die ganze nacht da noch action un wir habn auch in der nacht nichts gefangen. am nächsten früh war alle aufeinmal weg. bloß n riesen haufen müll lag am platz.
|splat:|splat:|splat:
kann in ca. 4 wochen ma n paar foto´s reinstellen. fahr nämlich nächste woche mitwoch 3 wochn am stück carphunting#6#6


____________________
_*carphuntig is live#h*_


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war von gestern nachmittag zu heute morgen mit mein Kumpel Olli mal wieder zusammen angeln. Wir hatten insgesamt 4 schöne Bisse... bei mir schlitzten |evil:2 Karpfen durch Bäume im Wasser aus. Olli hatte etwas mehr Glück und konnte seine beiden Bisse verwerten und 2 Karpfen Keschern, einen Spiegler der morgens um 2.57Uhr gebissen hat von 64cm und dann um 8.30Uhr nochmal einen schönen 85er Schuppi. Petri nochmal

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/9683/22pfund85cm049xe9.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri! wunderschöne fische!

ich bin grade von einer verregneten wochenendsitzung zurückgekommen.... die erste nacht ging nichs... bis auf die aale die sich an dem welsköder zu schaffen machten... dann morgens um 11 (!!!) hatte ich einen biss. anhieb und die bremse kreischt los... nach ca. 10 min drill konnte ich einen sehr schlanken, aber langen schuppi von 21 pfund landen! mein neuer pb...
köder war, wie immer ein selfmade (knobi fisch). 
neben mir saßen noch welche auf karpfen (jugendangeln) die hatten zwei wochen mit frolic ihre plätze gefüttert... ich setz mich daneben, fütter an und fang.... die hatten nicht einen zuppler!! in zwei nächten...
bilder kommen eventuell noch....


----------



## Jan77 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich stell einfach mal eine Schneider - Sitzung rein.

Freitag nach der Arbeit von 14.00 - 22.00 Uhr geangelt. Karpfen waren auf meinem Futterplatz, überall Gründelspuren, nur meine Kichererbsen wollten sie nicht haben. Einen kurzen run gehabt, der sich aber kurz vorm anheben der Rute wieder verabschiedet hat. 
Ich denke mal das ich die Hakengröße runterschrauben muss. 

Weiter gehts............dann hoffentlich bald mit einem Foto-Fisch:m


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier die fotos:


----------



## cipro2003 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dickes Petri zu euren Fischen und besonders an Steffen90 zu seinem neuen PB,so langsam wirds#6Weiter so!
Gruß Frank


----------



## SteffenG (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute war gestern Nacht am Wasser insgesamt hatte ich 3 Runs leider konnte ich nur einen verwerten aber es wurde mal wieder Zeit für nen Karpfen hatte schon länger keinen mehr gefangen !
Und nochmal Danke an Tilman für alles !!!:vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Allet klar... hab genug gesehen hier. Will mal sehen ob ich das auch noch kann! 

Meiner Einer zieht jetzt los annen See - ich werde berichten! |supergri


----------



## tarpoon (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so meine lieben, ich bin zurück vom wasser! zwei tage füttern- eine nacht angeln. ich hatte neun runs von denen ich nur 4 keschern konnte. einer hat die schnur gesprengt der rest ist meist kurz vorm keschern ausgeschlitzt#q. ist mir noch nie passiert#c

.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 65417


Anhang anzeigen 65418


Anhang anzeigen 65419


----------



## tarpoon (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier noch eins 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 65420

	

		
			
		

		
	
|supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri! schöne fische!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen, schöne Fische ! #6


----------



## Buschmann (3. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



STICHLING schrieb:


> Hu
> 
> so da will ig auch mal wieder


 

Dachwig oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## STICHLING (3. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Buschmann schrieb:


> Dachwig oder?|kopfkrat




na sicher #6#6


----------



## Pitiplatsch (3. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger.Ich zieh morgen los mit einem Kollegen.Haben 4 Tage gefüttert und sind schon ganz gespannt.
Bye


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So,
wenigstens mal für eine Nacht dieses Jahr annen See gekommen.
War eigentlich ganz nett auch wenn ich gleich drei Karpfen verloren hab (alle unmittelbar nach dem ersten Kontakt ausgeschlitzt)! Manche brauchen halt was länger... als ich nach dem dritten Fisch mal den Haken kontrolliert hab, hätt ich mir am liebsten wohin gebissen... #q

Neuer Haken, neues Glück und schon klappte es auch mit den Fischlis - wenn auch komischerweise gleich mit 3 Brassen (hab in den letzten zwei Jahren dort insgesamt nur eine einzige fangen können)! Karpfen gab´s trotzdem noch.
Nett war, dass 7 von 12 Bissen in der Zeit von 9h bis 16h erfolgten. Also dass die Karpfen tagsüber nicht beißen (wie hier so viele rumjammern), kann ich nicht bestätigen! Vielleicht sollte sich manch einer mal Gedanken zu Montage und Angelplatz machen.


----------



## KaiAllround (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

Petri Heil zu euren Fischen#6

@FoolishFarmer:

Schönen See hast du!!


----------



## Humphfry (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hehe Team Unique#6

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.Bei mir dauerts noch bis ich wieder loskomm


----------



## Carphunter 76 (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Hey Leute war gestern Nacht am Wasser insgesamt hatte ich 3 Runs leider konnte ich nur einen verwerten aber es wurde mal wieder Zeit für nen Karpfen hatte schon länger keinen mehr gefangen !
> Und nochmal Danke an Tilman für alles !!!:vik:



Gern geschehen, Kollege ! Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert, bis wir uns dann wirklich im echten Leben getroffen haben.

Was lange währt, wird endlich ein Karpfen. Besser einer, als keiner, usw.

Ich gehe Sonntag mal raus und werde mich mal den Raubfischen widmen, wird auch mal Zeit, dass die das Tages/Nacht Licht erblicken 

Gruß und Petri Heil an Alle !


----------



## BigEasy4653 (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,

Hab einen Nachtrag vom letzen Wochenende !

Also wir hatten Jugendzeltlager in dem ich als Aufpasser eingesetzt war|kopfkrat. 

Samstag beim Mittagessen gab es das Thema Erfahrung bein Angeln auf Karpfen  und fangen durch Erfahrung|krach:.

Bei diesem Thema hatte ich dann eine ziemlich große Klappe das ich auf alle Fälle den größten Tages fisch fange usw:q.

Daraus entstand eine Wette der Betreuer um jeweils 1 Kiste Bier das der Betreuer erhalten sollte der den größten Fisch so wie die Gesamtmenge und das 
Gesamtgewicht an fischen fängt#a:


Die Jungendangler waren auf einmal Nebensache:

8 Betreuer zogen los um der Betreuer König zu werden:


da ich ja die klappe ziemlich voll genommen hatte, stand ich unter Zug zwang.


einige Stunden ging nichts:

Dann ging es los:

6 verwertbare Runs in 5 Stunden

1 Fisch Schppi von 13 Pfund
2 Fisch Spiegler von 17 Pfund
3 Fisch Spiegler von 6 Pfund (kein Bild)
4 Fisch Spiegler von 8 Pfund (kein Bild)
5 Fisch Spiegler von 14 Pfund
6 Fisch Spiegler von 11 Pfund


alle Fische auf DAM Natural Extrem Fish Boilis


Somit habe ich mich glücklicherweise nicht blamiert!!!!

und eine kiste gewonnen :m


Gruß


Torsten


----------



## Kuschi777 (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,
War heute auch wieder mal unterwegs, um bei uns auf Karpfen zu Fischen.
Heute Vormittag um 11 Uhr gings los. Am See angekommen hab ich meine Ruten aussgelegt und das restliche Zeug was man so alles braucht aufgebaut.
Nun hab ich mich in meine Liege bevördert und geschlafen, da ich von der Plattenparty am Abend davor noch total müde war.
Gegen 13 Uhr fing mein Bissanzeiger laut zum kreischen an und mich riss es aus dem Schlaf.
Angeschlagen und starker wiederstand ich machte mir schon Hoffnungen auf mein PB.
Nach 15 Minütigem Drill zeigte sich das ungetüm schließlich und ich war total überascht was sich mir da zeigte.
Es war ein Marmorkarpfen.
Dieser hat tatsächlich mein Pop up Boilie eingesaugt.
Ich denke aber das es sehr großer zufall war und er gerade beim filtern des Planktons war und dort ausversehen mein Boilie mit eingesaugt hat.
Beim wiegen ergab sich dann ein Gewicht von 35Pfd.
Das ist bis jetzt mein Schwerster Fisch den ich je gefangen habe.
Nun wurden noch ein paar Bilder gemahct und er wurde in sein Element zurückgelassen.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## bennie (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

geile fische! petri heil euch allen.... kann leider im moment garnet mehr los


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri zum marmorkarpfen und allen anderen auch!!! Morgen gehts auch los mal sehn was sich ergibt. 

mfg chris


----------



## Steffen90 (5. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin
erstma ein dickes petri an alle!! geile fische!

ich war auch wieder mal los.
das ergebnis:
23 pfund spiegler und damit wieder mein neuer pb!:k
und ein 13 pfund schuppi...
einen verloren und einen fehlbiss.
gefangen hab ich sie auf meine selfmades.


----------



## Manni1980 (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

ich war in letzter Zeit auch wieder mal am Wasser und auch ein bischen Erfolgreich.:q

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Manni1980 (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Und hier geht es noch weiter!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

:vik:fettes petri von meiner seite....:vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri Heil an allen Fängern, schöne Fische dabei#6 ! War von Samstag abend bis heute mit angler Olli 82 auf Karpfen. Samstag nacht hatte jeder nur einen Biss, leider schlitzten die Fische in den ins Wasser hängenen Ästen und Wurzeln aus. Heute morgen konnte ich dann aber einen Karpfen landen. insgesamt wenig Bisse, da haben die Mücken viel öfter gebissen, war an den Abenden vorgestern und gestern richtig schlimm mit denen:g..

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/4739/57210315pq8.jpg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/9100/95514813bv6.jpg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie viel wog der spiegler???? pertri!


----------



## AltBierAngler (6. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri an aller fänger tolle fische!!!!

Hier nun der Bericht zum Samstag. Ich hatte 4 Bisse konnte aber keinen verwerten. Leider wars auch mein letzter Angeltag für die nächsten 6 wochen min., da ich am Knie operiert werde *schluchz* Und dann auch noch Schneider geblieben echt frustrierend
 naja ..... also aber da ich nich alleine unterwegs war gibts doch ein paar schöne und mal wieder ausnahme-fische aus unserem Teich:

Stephan fing einen dicken Brassen (übrigens sein erster überhaupt in 3 jahren!!!! krass das is ne Kunst oder??) von 1,5 Kilo und 57 cm. Simon hatte den ganzen Tag nicht einen Zupfer und war schon total demotiviert...nur am rumheulen...scheiß fische, falscher platz usw usw....dann hammer biss 15 min . drill und heraus kam ein wunderschöner 24pfd. schuppi...

mfg und weiterhin petri leute ich guck mal was die op morgen ergibt...grüße christian


----------



## Humphfry (7. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kreuzband kaputt?


----------



## Steffen90 (7. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

was für geile fische!!!!! petri an alle fänger!!
ich geh das wochenende auch wieder los.... neuer spot, neues glück!


----------



## eckart70 (7. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Manni 1980 
 Sehr schöne Carp´s ,da haste ja wieder zugeschlagen.
 Deine Fangmeldungen sind immer wieder schön anzuschauen.
 Das nen ich Karpfenangeln!!!!!!!!!:m

Gruß Eckart


----------



## Pette (7. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

was ist das für ein karpfen der so orange ist?


----------



## Manni1980 (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus Eckart,

na da bedanke ich mich mal!:q

@Pette

Hi,

das ist ein Koi.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Pette (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

irgedwie hab ich mir das gedacht!

aber sowas schwimmt in deutschen seen rum?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> aber sowas schwimmt in deutschen seen rum?


Wieso nicht? Gibt auch Goldschleien, Goldbarsche, Goldmoderlieschen, Goldalande, Gold...  wieso soll es nicht ab und zu auch nen Goldkarpfen (aufm natürlichen Weg entstanden) geben?! |supergri

Abgesehen davon ist ja noch lange nicht jeder "Koi" (oder auch unnatürlich gefärbter Karpfen) ein Vermögen wert - und so gibt es nen Haufen Leute die die einstigen Gartenteichbewohner bei entsprechender Größe "auswildern".
Ich kenne gleich ne ganze Reige von Seen wo so Teile - teilweise in kapitalen Größen - rumpaddeln. Und auch halb- oder sogar nur viertel-gefärbte Karpfen gibt es!


----------



## Pette (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

find ich ganz schön lustig das es sowas gibt!

wenn ich mal so ein fangen würde, dann würd ich mich mega freuen^^


----------



## Sugar (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo 
Petri an alle Fänger.

Konnte gestern gegn 09:00 Uhr auch wieder zuschlagen.
Erstaunlich ist an diesem Gewässer das alles fast ausschließlich
mit Pop-Ups geht.
18 Fische dieses Jahr und alle auf Schneemann montagen.
Köder waren ein Self-Made Fisch und Pineapple plus Boilie.

Grüße


----------



## Pette (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dumme frage:

Was ist eine Schneemann montage?


----------



## bennie (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dumme Frage:

Was ist Google? 

http://www.google.de/search?q=schne...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Sugar (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> dumme frage:
> 
> Was ist eine Schneemann montage?


 

Ein Sinkender und Auftreibender Boilie kombiniert am Haar.

Grüße


----------



## Sugar (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Abgesehen davon ist ja noch lange nicht jeder "Koi" (oder auch unnatürlich gefärbter Karpfen) ein Vermögen wert - und so gibt es nen Haufen Leute die die einstigen Gartenteichbewohner bei entsprechender Größe "auswildern".
Ich kenne gleich ne ganze Reige von Seen wo so Teile - teilweise in kapitalen Größen - rumpaddeln. Und auch halb- oder sogar nur viertel-gefärbte Karpfen gibt es![/quote]


Dürfte aber jeden Karpfenliebhaber klar sein das dieses kein Vorbild sein kann.Die Goldfische sind mit Überträger des
Karpfenherpes absolut tödlich für unsere Zielfische.

Grüße


----------



## Pette (8. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das ist richtig!

aber trotzdem sieht der ja mal prächtig aus!!!


----------



## zander1203 (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> dumme Frage:
> 
> Was ist Google?
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=schne...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a



Ich finde es ja erstaundlich das manche leute hier immer meinen sie müssten einen dummen spruch bringen. Wenn es euch zuviel zu blöde ist auf sowas zu antworten weil jemand nicht soviel ahnung hat dann lasst es einfach und antwortet erst garnicht. Weil es gibt ja leute hier die sich für was besonderes halten.
 mfg marcel


----------



## AK74 (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

zander...|good:


----------



## zander1203 (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War jetzt auch noch mal seit langer zeit angeln und konnte direkt 4 Karpfen auf die matte legen. 
Alle haben auf Boilie gebissen 

Der erste Karpfen war 76cm und  12,6 kg  ,
der zweite war 67cm und 7kg ,
der dritte war 75cm und 12,5  und 
der letzte war 8,6 kg 
mfg marcel 

Bin aber wieder am anfüttern wenn das wetter wieder besser ist werde ich wieeder los ziehen, um weitere Karpfen auf die matte zu legen.


----------



## zander1203 (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AK74 schrieb:


> zander...|good:



stimmt doch


----------



## bennie (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Wenn es euch zuviel zu blöde ist auf sowas zu antworten weil jemand nicht soviel ahnung hat dann lasst es einfach und antwortet erst garnicht. Weil es gibt ja leute hier die sich für was besonderes halten.
> mfg marcel



wieso, da ist seine antwort + ein dummer spruch 
und beim nächsten mal hat er sie sogar noch schneller #6


----------



## zander1203 (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> wieso, da ist seine antwort + ein dummer spruch
> und beim nächsten mal hat er sie sogar noch schneller #6



es ist schon verdammt schwer eine vernüftige antwort einem zu geben der nicht soviel weiss wie ihr der vielleicht grade erst mit dem karpfenangeln anfängt.


----------



## 48pfünder (9. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ach Männers, regt euch doch nicht wegen so kleinigkeiten auf


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich hab nach zweitägigen füttern, heute ma wieder ne session gemacht.
ich hab von 11 uhr bis 19 uhr geangelt, leider hat sich nichts getan -.-


----------



## xxxxxx (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Tach auch

  Ergebnis:
  Komplett duchnässt, aber froh.






  Gruß Marco


----------



## Pette (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

man sieht wie nass es ist!

wars schlimm!

PETRI!


----------



## xxxxxx (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi
JA- Bis auf die Unterhose 

Gruß Marco


----------



## cipro2003 (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Endlich klappt das auch bei mir mit den Bildern,#6hat die ganze Zeit net gefunzt!Hier noch ein paar Fische der letzten Wochen!
Petri Frank


----------



## cipro2003 (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und hier noch ein paar:m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch auf´n shorty los:


----------



## xxxxxx (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi
@Cipro




und





Sind beides die selben Karpfen 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Steffen90 (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische! petri!

@cipro2003: schöne bilder! aber ich vermisse da welche:q ich geb nur ein stichwort: WASSER:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

echt super fische  werde  ne woche auch wieder aufbrechen für ca 10 tag mal sehn was dan geht


----------



## Le Vilain (10. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische! Petri!

Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zum See... ich meld mich dann am sonntag wenn ich wieder zurück bin, wie es so gelaufen ist


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (11. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute!
Alter Schwede,in letzter Zeit wurden aber wirklich einige schöne Fische gefangen...
Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los.
Ergebnis:
Ein 20 Pfd- Spiegler und diesen hier:


Schöne Grüsse

Marcus


----------



## Sholar (12. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war mal weider ne nacht unterwegs. Egebniss ist 2 Schuppenkarpfen(10.5 und 10.6 kg) beide auf Schwimmbrot in der Nacht.

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/4551/dsc00289xn3.th.jpg

Nicht wundern der erste ist was dreckig der konnte dem Schlamm wohl nicht wiederstehen und tauchen konnte er in der abhakmatte noch nicht *gg*


http://img258.*ih.us/img258/860/dsc00293lv6.th.jpg


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Zurück vom Wasser|rolleyes

Was haben wir nicht für ein schönes Hobby:g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

euch allen ein fettes pertri!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

erstmal Petri an alle anderen Fänger der letzten Tage! 

war auch wieder von Samstag bis heute morgen mit mein Kumpel Olli am Wasser... 6 Bisse insgesamt, davon leider ein Baumaussteiger, alle anderen 5 Fische konnten gelandet werden...


----------



## Pette (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bin gerade zurück vom Senftenberger See!

Und wieder einmal habe ich geblankt. 
Nichts!
Kein Fisch, kein Run, kein Biss!

Langsam verzweifle ich!
Von 5 Ansitzen nur einmal was gefangen!
Ich glaube das das Gewässer für mein "Wissen" zu schwierig für mich ist zur zeit!

Nur verstehe ich nicht warum!

Habe eigentlich einen herrlichen Hot Spot mit Seerosen und dazu noch überstehenden Baum! Davor hab ich gefischt.

Eine Woche vorher mit Mais und Frolic gefüttert.

Ich verzweifle langsam....!

mfg  Pette


----------



## Ronen (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Habe eigentlich einen herrlichen Hot Spot mit Seerosen und dazu noch überstehenden Baum! Davor hab ich gefischt



Nicht überall wo Seerosen sind und nen Baum übers Wasser hängt, ist auch ein HotSpot für Karpfen!

Bleib dran !


----------



## Pette (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich werd mir erstmal ein kleineres gewässer suchen

auch wenn im sfb see schon graser von stattlicher größe gefangen wurde ist er schwer zu befischen! (1300ha, keine boote,.....)

mfg


----------



## Le Vilain (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich bin auch gestern wieder vom See zurück gekommen.... 

Freitag abend gegen 22.30Uhr einen Run gehabt leider ausgeschlitzt

Dann noch einen Run um 01.30 Uhr.....Herauskam ein Spiegler von 13 pfd.
Beide runs auf Selfmades.... 

Danach die nacht nichts mehr! #h

Fotos hab ich leider keine!
Cam vergessen


----------



## KaiAllround (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Pette:

Wie schon gesagt wurde nicht jedes Seerosenfeld oder überhängende bäume sind Hot Spots, wenn dort die Karpfen nicht lang ziehen kannste wochenlang füttern und sie werden trozdem nicht dort hinziehen... Nehme dir doch mal ein tag ohne Angel zeit und nehme (wenn möglich) ein Fernglas und suche die Karpfen, wo sie rollen oder springen oder noch besser wäre es einen schönen bade tag zu erwischen! Einfach mal die taucherbrille nehmen und nach natürlichen Nahrungs quellen suchen... 

Weiterhin Petrie Heil!!!!! Das Klappt schon nochmal#6


----------



## Pette (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> @Pette:
> 
> Einfach mal die taucherbrille nehmen und nach natürlichen Nahrungs quellen suchen...



hab ich schonmal versucht!
aber unter wasser sehe ich nix....!zu dunkel!

haste da ein tipp?


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (13. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

LOL das finde ich immer so lustig, einfach mal taucherbrille und gucken LOL das will ich mal sehen wer das macht und ob der da was findet .. haha*

Habt ihr zu viel Zeitung gelesen.

Also erstens komm erstmal 5m runter. Wenn du dann 5m runter getaucht bist, nimm dir noch die zeit und such ein bissel 

Ganz Schlau

HF beim suchen


----------



## daKopfi (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Meistens sieht man im Sommer eh nix wenn das Wasser dunkler ist wegen den Algen und so!


----------



## Pette (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jop genauso ging es mir ja....!  obwohl ich erst bei ca 2m war....


----------



## KaiAllround (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hiho,

Wer sein Ziel sucht und dran bleibt, der findet!!!!!


----------



## Pette (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Wer sein Ziel sucht und dran bleibt, der findet!!!!!




dann komm mal mit deiner taucherbrille her und suche mal!

ich geb dir 0% Chance das du hier was findest!

der senftenberger see gehört von der wasserquallität her zu  den besten seen deutschlands! wurde schon mehrfach ausgezeichnet und trägt die blaue flagge. manche experten sprechen von nahezu trinkwasserquallität.

aber trotzdem haste hier ab 1,5m keine große chance mehr was zu sehen....außer im badebereich...da wo keine fische sind!


----------



## KaiAllround (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Der Spruch dient auch nicht alleine auf die Taucherbirlle...

Du schaffst das schon....:vik:


----------



## Pette (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

du hast leicht reden... wenn du den see kennen würdest dann nicht mehr...


----------



## Steffen90 (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> ....außer im badebereich...da wo keine fische sind!


sag sowas nicht!! genau DA würde ich fischen!!! versuchs mal!


----------



## 48pfünder (14. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dem schließ ich mich an, da wo die Leute tagsüber baden wird viel Nahrung aufgewühlt, wenn dunkel wird ziehen oft große Karpfen an diese Plätze und schlürfen sich den Bauch voll


----------



## meckpomm (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin

Nochmal zur Taucherbrille. Euch ist schon klar, dass man damit auch runtertauchen sollte. Einfach an der Oberfläche rumtreiben bringt bei 5m tiefe nicht viel. Plätze bis 4 m kann ich in vielen Seen noch abtauchen. In der Regel kann man mit einem Tauchgang schon einige Quadratmeter abschwimmen. Tiefer als 4m zu fischen ist in den meisten Gewässern bei uns ohnehin nicht notwendig.
Zur Futtertaktik würde ich statt Mais und Frolic lieber einen Köder nehmen der nicht so Selektiv aus Brassen ist, besonders wenn du die Karpfen erstmal damit anlocken möchtest. Frolic ist ja nach wenigen Stunden weg und Mais ist ein toller Allround-Friedfischköder...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pette (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

lol!
@meckpomm
ICh weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst aber durch mein alten beruf und meine Vergangenheit kann ich wahrscheinlich besser tauchen als jeder hier und da bin ich schon so schlau und treib nicht nur an der oberfläche...! 
so blöd ist glaub ich keine hier!
man sieht da einfach nichts... kannste mir schon glauben....!

Hab aber leider nicht das Geld mir etliche Boillies zu kaufen!

mfg


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> lol!
> @meckpomm
> ICh weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst aber durch mein alten beruf und meine Vergangenheit kann ich wahrscheinlich besser tauchen als jeder hier und da bin ich schon so schlau und treib nicht nur an der oberfläche...!
> so blöd ist glaub ich keine hier!
> ...


kampftaucher? :q


----------



## Pette (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nein!

bin seit über 11 Jahren aktiver Leistungsschwimmer gewesen und habe 3 Jahre in einer Schwimmhalle gearbeitet wo ich auch regelmäßig trainiere!

da musste ich auch so weit es geht Tauchen... und das dann noch auf Zeit!

mfg


----------



## frummel (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

man man..offfff topic hier aber egal..
lasst den pette sich doch erstmal nen kleineren teich suchen und gut.. ansonsten könnten irgenwelche leutz aus der nähe senftenbergs ihn doch mal mitnehmen


----------



## Pette (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jop!

wäre ich auch dafür^^


----------



## meckpomm (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich glaube es gibt genug Leute die meinen durch schnorcheln den Gewässerboden begutachten zu können. Hab ich schon oft genug gesehen...
Boilies müssen ja nicht sein, Kartoffeln oder große Partikel(Tigernüsse o.ä.) fangen auch Karpfen.


----------



## KaiAllround (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So werde es auch noch mal bis Morgen versuchen... Berichte Später...

Mfg: Augi



1000 Antwort:vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> Hab aber leider nicht das Geld mir etliche Boillies zu kaufen!


schonmal an billig selfmades gedacht? 57% forelly, 40% gries und 3% knoblauch?

am we geh ich auch wieder raus! bilder folgen hoffendlich...


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich war auch wieder los und konnte meinen neuen PB verhaften:







konnte auch noch andere Fische fangen:
















also zurzeit laufen sie!


----------



## bennie (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Tolle Fische! Glückwunsch zum neuen PB!! 

Ohne OT werden zu wollen. Sieht leider markiert aus


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo irgendein Blödian hat den wohl makiert.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> jo irgendein Blödian hat den wohl makiert.


tja, kennen wir ja schon solche "assiaktionen", dabei erkennen wir unsere fische eigentlich auch so wieder (jedenfalls die großen  )
gell kleener!!??!

noch mal alles gute zum neuen pb, macht mich auch ein wenig stolz das du alle meine tips so "aufgesogen" hast und umsetzt!!!
und du siehst, ES FUNZT!!!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Yellow-Tarpon

Sehr schöne Spiegler und die auch noch super ins Bild gerückt - klasse, meinen Glückwunsch! #6


----------



## mjan (16. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> jo irgendein Blödian hat den wohl makiert.



Bin da nicht so der Experte: wo ist denn die Markierung? Die abgeschrägte Schwanzflosse auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## fantazia (16. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



mjan schrieb:


> Bin da nicht so der Experte: wo ist denn die Markierung? Die abgeschrägte Schwanzflosse auf dem ersten Bild?


jup an der schwanzflosse


----------



## SteffenG (16. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

echt schöne fische gefangen in der letzten zeit werde jetzt mich so langsam fertig machen um ans wasser zu fahren vieleicht kann ich ja euch bis sonntag / montag auch noch ein paar schöne Fische presentieren !
Euch anderen auch noch viel Glück !!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na dann mal Petri, bin auf Bilder gespannt#6

werde morgen nacht auch auf die "normalen" Karpfen gehn und Sonntag nacht auf Graser|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Boilie (18. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So ma einige Pics von mir alle letztes WE ermittelt.
Der hat 12,2 kg der andere 15,6 kg. Drei kleinere konnte ich auch noch überreden meinen Köder zu fressen.


----------



## BigEasy4653 (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute#h,

erstmal Petri allen anderen fängern.

Hatte die Woche mehrere ansitze an meinen beiden Stammgewässern und am Altmühlsee

Donnerstag 16.08.07 Colnberg

1 Spiegler ca 6,5 Kg auf Frolic leider kein bild

Freitag 17.08.07 Altmühlsee

1 Brachse mit 2.8 Kg auf Heilbutpellet voll der Klodeckel halt leider auch kein Bild

ansonsten war der abstecher zum Altmühlsee sehr sehr enttäuschent#c#q.

Gersten 18.08.07 Obernzenn

Spiegler 6,6 Kg auf Heilbutpellet Bild 1

Suppi 8,9 Kg auf DAM super Natural Extrem Fish Boilis Bild 2 

Spiegler 5,7 Kg auf DAM super Natural Extrem Fish Boilis Bild 3

Spiegler 2,6 Kg auf Heilbutpellet kein Bild

an sonsten hatte ich noch 2 Schlitzer


viel viel Petri Heil euch allen 

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Pette (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an euch alle!


----------



## SteffenG (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute bin jetzt wieder zurück hatte insgesamt 2Karpfen gefangen einen mit 21 Pfd. der andere hatte 44,5 Pfd wie sah es bei euch aus am Wochenende ???


----------



## Pette (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an dich!

44,5PFD!!! GARTULATION


----------



## Steffen90 (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

PETRI!!! schöne fische! 44,5pfund.... einfach nur ein traum:k
ich bin leider schneider geblieben nichtmal nen zupfer gab es....


----------



## _Carphunter_ (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,
Machte dann mal weiter =)
Konnte gestern nacht einen Spiegler von 26,6 Pf. landen


----------



## karpfenmick (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Karpfenfreunde |wavey:,

konnte dieses We auch eine Pb ans Ufer bringen dabei habe ich die 30 Pfundmarke einfach ausgelassen :vik:
Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Fänger

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ranger (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Richtig Klasse Fischa habt ihr erwischt! Dickes PEtri Heil von meiner Seite....

Gerade die Schuppies gefallen mir richtig gut, der von Karpfennick ist richtig schön Dunkel, wie schwer war er genau? (Glückwunsch zur neuen PB)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

richtig geile fische pertri..!


----------



## karpfenmick (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Ranger schrieb:


> Richtig Klasse Fischa habt ihr erwischt! Dickes PEtri Heil von meiner Seite....
> 
> Gerade die Schuppies gefallen mir richtig gut, der von Karpfennick ist richtig schön Dunkel, wie schwer war er genau? (Glückwunsch zur neuen PB)


 
41 Pfund bisher 28.... da liegen wirklich Welten zwischen wenn man so einen Fisch vor sich hat.

Gruß Micha


----------



## _Carphunter_ (19. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ist wirklich ein Schöner dunkler Schuppi ;-) Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ein *dickes* Petri Heil, sind echt supi Fische die da gefangen wurden #6!! 

war Samstag nachmittag zu Sonntag auch los, war aber erfolglos.

gestern wollte ich noch auf Graser versuchen, aber die einzigste 
Angelstelle war von einen Angler besetzt der bis zum dunkel werden nur auf Brassen und Rotaugen stippen wollte:r. Hab extra Mais quellen lassen und abgekocht... hab den gestern abend dann noch eingefroren... weil der mir zum wegwerfen zu schade ist. Kann man den Mais einfach so einfrieren und beim nächsten Angeln wieder verwenden |kopfkrat#c??


----------



## Luigi 01 (20. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo FischAndy1980

Mais einfrieren kein Problem!

Zum Auftauen pack ich den Mais dann wieder in einen Eimer und 
gieße Wasser drauf.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

vielen Dank für deine Antwort Luigi !


Grüsse Andy


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (25. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi leutz, echt coole fische, die ihr da fangt, ich war von gestern abend bis heut vormittag, hab aber mal wieder geblankt, naja, wird beim nächsten mal bestimmt wieder besser, schlechter kanns ja jedenfalls net mehr werden!!!! *gg*


----------



## carpcatcher07 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war gestern angeln und habe drei Karpfen gefangen,
2 Schuppenkarpfen und ein Spiegelkarpfen, dieser war ca. 5 kg. schwer und 42 cm lang.
Zum Ende hatte ich einen Bis und schlug an, aufeinmal zog ein Karpfen die Scnur ab, bis zum Ende, ich stand im Wasser und hab 1 1/2 Stunden gedrillt. Doch dann, ich konnte ihn schon fast greifen, driselte die Schnur auf und die bremse blockierte und er riss ab#q
Derr war mindestens 80 cm lang, ich vermute das es ein Spiiegelkarpfen war.


----------



## Luigi 01 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern angeln und habe drei Karpfen gefangen,
> 2 Schuppenkarpfen und ein Spiegelkarpfen, dieser war ca. 5 kg. schwer und 42 cm lang.
> Zum Ende hatte ich einen Bis und schlug an, aufeinmal zog ein Karpfen die Scnur ab, bis zum Ende, ich stand im Wasser und hab *1 1/2 Stunden gedrillt*. Doch dann, ich konnte ihn schon fast greifen, driselte die Schnur auf und die bremse blockierte und er riss ab#q
> Derr war mindestens 80 cm lang, ich vermute das es ein Spiiegelkarpfen war.


 

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|sagnix


----------



## Floosen (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Luigi

Guck dir den 5 kg Karpfen auch mal an


----------



## Pette (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

1,5 stundne drill....

sicher.......

und dann die cm schätzen...

wieder einmal großartig...!
kann wahrscheinlich kaum eine angel halten und dann 1,5stundne drill^^


----------



## catch-and-release (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ehm..carpcatcher, falls du mal solche erlebnisse hast oder hattest erzählst du hier im Board besser nichts von denn hier verlangen alle nach fakten und fotos etc. sonst glauben sie nichts. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi 
Ich war in der letzten Woche in Slowenien (Bled) Karpfenangeln.
Es war echt super obwohl das Wetter nicht unbedingt das beste war.
Ich konnte trotzdem 20 Karpfen überlisten.
Das Gewicht der Karpfen lag von 3,5 bis 10,5kg.


----------



## MrTom (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|sagnix


 Ich auch nicht, obwohl|kopfkrat.............nö ich lass es lieber.
mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich war in der letzten Woche in Slowenien (Bled) Karpfenangeln.
> Es war echt super obwohl das Wetter nicht unbedingt das beste war.
> Ich konnte trotzdem 20 Karpfen überlisten.
> Das Gewicht der Karpfen lag von 3,5 bis 10,5kg.


Schöne Fische#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> verlangen alle nach fakten und fotos etc. sonst glauben sie nichts


Keine Ahnung was du willst, Foto hat er doch "beigelegt".
mfg Thomas


----------



## carpcatcher07 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> 1,5 stundne drill....
> 
> sicher.......
> 
> ...



Ähm, ich kan ne Angel halten, und warum machst du mich hier blöd an?
Ich hab die cm auserdem nichtgeschätzt, sondern jemand der mit mir angeln war.


----------



## carpcatcher07 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ehm..carpcatcher, falls du mal solche erlebnisse hast oder hattest erzählst du hier im Board besser nichts von denn hier verlangen alle nach fakten und fotos etc. sonst glauben sie nichts. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so.



Ja gut gemeint aber, was kann ich dafür wenn die schnur reißt#d
Und das geht jetzt nicht an dich catch and release:
Soll ich etwa hinterher springen und grad noch ne unterwasserkamera besorgen#q
Da setzt man sich schon hin und schreibt nen Beitrag.
Also manche Leute, ne ne ne da fällt mir nix mehr ein.
Man Man Man, is ja voll|gr:


----------



## Erdwurm (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

aber welcher 42cm kaprfen aht 10 pfund? und fuer nen 80cm 1,5 std drill^^ 

naja wende meinst alkso ich brauchte fuer mein pb 10 min! und der war groesser als 80cm


----------



## carpcatcher07 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich hab ihn 5 kg geschätzt, nicht gewogen.


----------



## Floosen (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

na komm mach dir nix draus aber wie man in den wald rein ruft so schalt es auch wieder raus

schreib einfach nächstes mal nur die fakten und nicht die schätzungen, wie gewicht und größe des anderen fisches.

aber mal ne frage? mit was für einem gerät hast du den 1.5 std  drill gehabt?also rolle,schnur-vorfach-stärke,rute?

vllt kam es dir ja auch nur so lange vor?!deine sinne haben dir bei dem 42 cm karpfen ja schon einen streich gespielt.

mfg flo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> ich hab ihn 5 kg geschätzt, nicht gewogen.


Wenn das jeder so machen würde... :m
Das ist das Problem viiiieeler Angler. 

Deutlich besser als schätzen, wäre dann noch eine Hochrechnung über den Korpulenzfaktor, wenn wenigstens die Länge schon bekannt ist.
Demnach hätte Dein obiger Karpfen dann runde 3 Pfund - was mir bei angegebener Länge auch relaistisch erscheint.

Ne Stoppuhr muss ja nicht gleich sein, aber ab und an mal ein Blick auf die Uhr kann ebenfalls helfen die Drilllänge richtig einzu"schätzen".


----------



## bennie (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

3 Pfund, 4 wäre schon extreem hochrückig und dick. Und 1,5 Std dauern Spielfilme


----------



## eddyguru (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,

ich war dieses Wochenende eine Nacht bei mir am Vereinssee fischen.Konnte 7 Karpfen von 12-18pfd. fangen.Leider wie so oft,keine Riesen,aber die Anzahl stimmt.Gefangen nur mit Pop Up´s in 12 und 6m. Wassertiefe.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch nen erfolgreiches Wochenende und nen schönen Sonntag noch:vik:

gruß eddyguru


----------



## carpcatcher07 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Floosen schrieb:


> na komm mach dir nix draus aber wie man in den wald rein ruft so schalt es auch wieder raus
> 
> schreib einfach nächstes mal nur die fakten und nicht die schätzungen, wie gewicht und größe des anderen fisches.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ih mit ner alten 2,4 m Grundrute beangelt und die Rollebzw. Schnur war auch nicht mehr die jüngste, und deshalb hab ich halt vorsichtig gedrillt und nicht wie rambo rausgezogen.
Die Zeit haben wir gestoppt^^


----------



## Luigi 01 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> Ich hab ih mit ner alten 2,4 m Grundrute beangelt und die Rollebzw. *Schnur war auch nicht* *mehr die jüngste*, und deshalb hab ich halt vorsichtig gedrillt und nicht wie rambo rausgezogen.
> Die Zeit haben wir gestoppt^^


 
#d|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|sagnix


----------



## catch-and-release (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du willst, Foto hat er doch "beigelegt".
> mfg Thomas


 
Das mit Foto war eher auf den abgerissenen 80cm+ Karpfen bezogen.

Die 5Kg finde ich natürlich auch etwas hochgeschätzt wenn mein PB mit 59cm gerade mal 3kg300g hatte. und der war auch nicht gerade Flachrückig...


----------



## Jan77 (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch nen erfolgreiches Wochenende und nen schönen Sonntag noch:vik:
> 
> gruß eddyguru



Witzig 

Ne glatte Nullnummer am Samstag hingelegt. 
Einen Run und dann war Schluss.


----------



## Pette (26. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

1,5 h ja sicher!!! dann kann  ich rute festhalten und hinsetzen und einfach nur halten und dann 10min vorher anfang zu kurbeln...

mach dich nicht lächerlich, kleiner!


----------



## addicted (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War auch malwieder ne Nacht raus. Haben einige Fische gefangen. Aber das schönste war dieser (10Pfd.)Spiegler, zwar nicht wirklich gross, aber in einem Gewässer mit seeehr kleinen Spieglerbestand ein schöner Fang.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch mit nem kumpel los

ganz links:

19 Pfund Spiegler


in der mitte:


16 Pfund schuppi


ganz rechts:


16 Pfund Spiegler


GrEEtz Phil


----------



## MrTom (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Der dunkle Schuppi ist schick:l
mfg Thomas


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> 1,5 h ja sicher!!! dann kann  ich rute festhalten und hinsetzen und einfach nur halten und dann 10min vorher anfang zu kurbeln...
> 
> mach dich nicht lächerlich, kleiner!



Fragt sich wer sich hier lächerlich macht:r


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja krieg dich wieder ein!
du bist halt in einem alter in dem man noch geschichten erzählen muss wenn man sich toll fühlen will. gib ruhig mit deinem 1,5h babydrill an. ist ja schön für dich. 

so nun lassen wir das thema und krieg dich wieder ein, kleiner.

@carpcatcher177:   schöne fische haste da an land gezogen!  PETRI!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Füße stillhalten Kinnerz - hier geht´s um FÄNGE (oder auch das, was sich üblicherweise auf den Abhakmatten so tummelt). :g 

Streitereien haben hier nichts verloren...


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> ja krieg dich wieder ein!
> du bist halt in einem alter in dem man noch geschichten erzählen muss wenn man sich toll fühlen will. gib ruhig mit deinem 1,5h babydrill an. ist ja schön für dich.
> 
> so nun lassen wir das thema und krieg dich wieder ein, kleiner.
> ...



Hey großer, ich krieg mich ein wen ich will, und angeben ist nicht mein ding, wenn de mir nicht glaubst ist das dein Problem.
Und ich brauch mich net tollfühlen das geht auch anders,

du hast ja eh keine ahnung.


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> du hast ja eh keine ahnung.




LOL!

ich glaub man merkt grad wer hier keine ahnung hat.

beweiß geistige stärke und halt einfach jetzt deinen mund (deine finger still) und gut ist!
ich weiß das das schwierig ist für kinder in deinem alter aber gib dir einen ruck und man wird dich respektieren!

So What?

mfg


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Viel älter bist du auch nicht und geistige Stärke hast du auch nicht bewiesen.


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

oh man! zu dem muss man nichts mehr sagen außer: "Der Klügere gibt nach"


kleiner Tip: So wirst du hier nie richtig aufgenommen werden.....


----------



## michel1209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> oh man! zu dem muss man nichts mehr sagen außer: "Der Klügere gibt nach"
> 
> 
> kleiner Tip: So wirst du hier nie richtig aufgenommen werden.....



|muahah:

mach erstmal Deinen schein, bevor Du Dich über andere aufregst!

MfG Micha


----------



## slowhand (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> Viel älter bist du auch nicht und geistige Stärke hast du auch nicht bewiesen.





Pette schrieb:


> oh man! zu dem muss man nichts mehr sagen außer: "Der Klügere gibt nach"
> 
> 
> kleiner Tip: So wirst du hier nie richtig aufgenommen werden.....



@carpcatcher07:
Laß Dir bloß nicht den Spaß am Anglerboard oder gar am Angeln von diesen ganzen Nörglern und Eierköpfen vermiesen! Keiner war dabei oder kennt die Umstände, aber alle glauben zu wissen, daß Du lügst... Schwache Vorstellung gegenüber einem Jungangler! Da frage ich mich, ob man überhaupt noch richtig aufgenommen werden möchte?|kopfkrat Ja, man will, denn es gibt hier auch eine Menge netter und vernünftiger Leute, mit denen man sich zwar auch mal ordentlich kloppen kann, aber da geht es dann wenigstens um interessante Themen, und es wird nicht mit mehreren Leuten auf einem 15-jährigen rumgehackt! 
Ich glaub' Dir das wohl, außerdem darf man sich auch mal verschätzen, wir stehen ja hier nicht unter Eid...
Sieh es einfach mal so: Was stört's die Eiche, wenn das Schwein sich an ihr reibt?

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Danke für die netten Worte|supergri
Ich werde mir aufgarkeinen fall das Angeln nur wegen ein paar Forumbenutzer vermießen lassen.
Angeln ist mein Leben, und das lass ich mir nicht versaun.
Ebenso zählt das Ab dazu, auch wen  ich noch nicht lang dabei bin, aber ich hab ja auch erst den FischereiSchein gemacht und bin deswegen zu euch gestoßen ;-)
Nochmal danke slowhand#h


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Manuel

Geile Stimmung auf Deinem Bild, obwohl man vom Fisch und Dir als Fänger nicht so viel sieht. #6


----------



## BigEasy4653 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,


@ Alle 

Net immer so viel off topic das versaut den Fangbericht Thread ( auch wenn ich kein Admin bin !!! ) ist halt net schön !

@Pette:

net immer gleich mit Steine werfen #q!!!

@ Slow hand

Endlich mal normal Leute 

@carpcatcher07

Kof dir ne Wage und gut is und Angle weiter die nächsten beiträge sind dann richtig proffesionell mit allen drum und dran basta :m.


Also in Zukunft net Streiten schee meiteinander spielen.


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## MrTom (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> (oder auch das, was sich üblicherweise auf den Abhakmatten so tummelt). :g


http://img317.*ih.us/img317/3528/pict00236qw.jpg
Ist ein älteres Bild, aktuell hat der "Fang" so zwischen 72 und 74 Pfund#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jop!

Hoffen wir er rafft es nun!

Nun weiter mit den Fängen!

Ich komm erst Samstag wieder raus zum Angeln!


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja ich schon aber du nicht.


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Pette und Carpcatcher07



Pette schrieb:


> Jop!
> 
> Hoffen wir er rafft es nun!
> 
> ...





carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> ja ich schon aber du nicht.



Beendet Eure unsinnigen Diskussionen bitte - es langweilt alle, falls ihr das noch nicht mitbekommen haben solltet... |rolleyes


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich wollte eigentlich nur ein abschließendes wort dazu sagen das es nu endlich wieder mit dem eigentlichen thema weitergehn soll aber wnen man meint immer das letzte wort haben zu müssen...!

naja...


lächerlich


----------



## frummel (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und schon hast du wieder das letzte wort..
man man.. wie alt sind wir denn bitte?

ich will fangberichte lesen..wieder geblankt in der nacht auf sonntag...ne 4 pfund brasse und nen 45er aal beim pickern vorher..


----------



## addicted (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jo, hätte den Fisch und mich auch auschneiden können, aber so kommts einfach stimmiger, mal was anderes als die Vordielinsehaltbilder |supergri




Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Manuel
> 
> Geile Stimmung auf Deinem Bild, obwohl man vom Fisch und Dir als Fänger nicht so viel sieht. #6


----------



## addicted (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab da auch nen tollen Mattenfang. Ging auf Carpflavoured Shortessionmat. :vik:


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hiho...

Sind hier Frolic Angler bei wollte mal fragen was für Frolic ihr nimmt Vegetarisch oder mit Rinderfleisch und allem???

____________________________________________________


----------



## Pette (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ihr habt echt schöne hunde!

auch wenn es offtopic ist^^


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin,

Um die "Unterhaltung" zu beenden, setze ich mal einen Carp ´rein, der am letzten Freitag im Rahmen unseres 2. Sommerferien-Angelns der Jugendgruppe des Sportfischervereins Oldenburg gefangen wurde.

Der Fänger ist der 16-jährige Mario Weihmann aus Oldenburg. Gefangen wurde der Fisch im 3,5 ha großen Swarte-Moor-See in Oldenburg-Ofenerdiek, aus dem schon mehr kapitale Karpfen gefangen wurden.  

Der Schuppenkarpfen hatte eine Länge von 74 cm und wog (elektrisch gemessen) genau 7750 Gramm. Er biss auf ein Maiskorn und war nach rund 10 Minuten im Kescher.

Nach Angaben des Fängers wird er filetiert und portionsweise zusammen mit Foellen geräuchert.

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
........................................................

*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> Hiho...
> 
> Sind hier Frolic Angler bei ...


Natürlich nicht! oder siehst Du hier irgendwo *HUNDE*??? |rolleyes  


@ Mr.Tom:
Oha... das ist natürlich schon ganz schön kapital! Meiner bringt nur etwa 37 Pfund auf die Waage und wird - auch wenn er ausgewachsen ist - wohl kaum über 50 schaffen! |supergri


----------



## Merlinrs (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> http://img317.*ih.us/img317/3528/pict00236qw.jpg
> Ist ein älteres Bild, aktuell hat der "Fang" so zwischen 72 und 74 Pfund#h
> mfg Thomas



Das Bild kommt mir so bekannt vor vor allem diese Abhakmatte. Werd nächtes mal Benutzungsgebür verlangen.
Obwohl diese gibt es ja nicht mehr die Wasserratten fanden sie so lecker.


----------



## MrTom (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das Bild kommt mir so bekannt vor vor allem diese Abhakmatte. Werd nächtes mal Benutzungsgebür verlangen.
> Obwohl diese gibt es ja nicht mehr die Wasserratten fanden sie so lecker.


Ich will mich ja nicht streiten, aber ich würde glatt behaupten, dass es meine Matte ist|kopfkrat.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

paar tolle "fische" sind dabei....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hoffentlich gefällt meinem hund auch meine neue abhakmatte xD


----------



## zander1203 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war jetzt am we auf Karpfen angeln nachdem ich 3 tage vorgefüttert hatte. 
Ich konnte 4 Karpfen landen alle haben sie sich einen Boilie Genommen. 
der erste war 73cm und 8,7kg 
der zweite war 74cm und 7,6kg 
der dritte war 75cm und 8,4kg 
der letzte war 68cm 7,3kg 


mfg marcel


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische.....pertri heil


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So hier mal einige bilder vom meinem 3 Tages Trip
die Fische würden alle Tagsüber gefangen da nacht angeln verboten ist

auch von mir an alle fänger ein dickes Fettes Petry Heil


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schönes ding!!
wirklich geil un petri zu allen fängen!!


----------



## Graass (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo

  Ich war auch mal wider am ende meines Urlaubes auf Karpfen am Vereinssee! Waren zuvor in Italien am Po auf Wels, habe da leider keinen erwischt. Dachte schon was für ein besch… urlaub. Da kam die letzte nacht im Urlaub an See und da habe ich alles nachgeholt mit einen schönen Spiegler der am 18.08.2007 um 22.00 Uhr an den haken ding. Der Spiegler hatte 109cm mit 50pf hatte da war den der urlaub wider ein voller erfolg!!

  Cu Richie


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Richie!


Was für ein Fisch  #6 Glückwunsch!

Die Bilder sind klasse|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Graass:

auf was haste den spiegler gefangen???


----------



## Graass (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hallo 


auf den stressigsten köder überhaupt: mais der brassenmagnet nummer eins. wenn du damit angellst dan nimm reichlich,ne eher massen von mais. die brassen uns rotaugen fressen schon das meiste da muss noch was für die karpfen übrigbleiben

cu richie


----------



## drfumanshu (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Samstag war mein Glückstag. Zwei Prachtexemplare innerhalb von 3 Stunden.
78 cm und 20 Pfund, 72 cm und 17 Pfund.
Beide mit Käse gefangen.
Gruß Mario






...und allen anderen ein Petri Heil


----------



## 48pfünder (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Graass schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich war auch mal wider am ende meines Urlaubes auf Karpfen am Vereinssee! Waren zuvor in Italien am Po auf Wels, habe da leider keinen erwischt. Dachte schon was für ein besch… urlaub. Da kam die letzte nacht im Urlaub an See und da habe ich alles nachgeholt mit einen schönen Spiegler der am 18.08.2007 um 22.00 Uhr an den haken ding. Der Spiegler hatte 109cm mit 50pf hatte da war den der urlaub wider ein voller erfolg!!
> 
> Cu Richie


 


Fettes Petri!!!

Absoluter Traumfisch  :vik:


----------



## cipro2003 (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Mario Petri zu deinen Fischen,vor allem der erste ist sehr schön,benutze aber doch bitte eine Matte falls du sie wieder releast:mDANKE
Gruß und Petri Frank


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu den schönen fischen!!!

Ich hoffe das gibt bei mir am Wochenende was im neuen See/verein....und dann Sonntag direkt auch noch "Hegefischen"....o mann....drückt mir mal die Daumen ....

grüße Christian


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kleiner Nachtrag Eines Unvergesslicher Karpfenansitz 2007!

An einem sehr schönen See schlug ich mein Zelt auf und hoffte auf den ersehnten Biss,lange bin ich noch nicht beim Karpfenangeln aber dieses Erlebniss hat mich angereizt und jetzt ist es einfach das beste " Karpfenangeln "!

Dieses Bild soll zeigen das Abhaakmatten wirklich wichtig und erwünscht ist!Und das auch Jungangler schon wissen was wichtig ist nämlich das wohl ergehen des Fisches !





Das ist er 88cm und 16pfd. gebissen auf Fisch pop up(Stiff-Rig).





Noch ein Schuppi mit 6kg auf Cream and Nuts pop up!





Ein schöner Spiegler 7kg auf Tigernuss Boilie!Auf dem Bild bin ich sehr müde (kaum geschlafen).






An diesem Wochenende bin ich zum Karpfenangler geworden,diese Ruhe beim Karpfenangeln(außer wenn die Bissanzeiger kreischen) ist einfach super!Vom Spinnfischer zum karpfenangler ist ein großer Schritt aber beides ist auch gut!An diesem Wochenende hatte ich insgesamt 4 Karpfen und bin super zufrieden gewesen!Als Beifang auf Frolic noch 1 Brasse 2kg!

Kleine Frage am Rande ich habe folgende Kombo:

3x Shimano Alivio Speciem 2,75lb´s 3,60 DL
3x Shimano Aero GTE 6000

für den Anfang ist das doch eine brauchbare Kombo oder?

mfg Marvin


----------



## 48pfünder (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

:vik: So soll es sein.  Das sieht man gern. Ich wünschte mir es gäbe mehr von den Anglern.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nabend,
Das letzte We war nicht so sehr erfolgreich. Aber dieser hier konnt einem Banane-Fisch-Boilie nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gestern bei Vollmond um 20:30 einen 47er gefangen.
Schöne Portion
Rechts und links hingen Weiden ins Wasser. Platz war ca. 10m.
Er ging natürlich erst unter die Äste und dann durch die anderen Ruten.


----------



## Erdwurm (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wir warn auch los am Wochenende

Ergebnis 4 Schuppis bis 12 pfd und einer ging in nem baum verloren den wir fast noch hochgetaucht haetten ...zwar nciht das was wir uns erhofft hatten aber war trotzdem schoen! vorallem bisse zu jeder tageszeit!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so, bin mal kurz zuhause...

mein Kumpel und ich sitzen seit Samstag abend am Wasser und wollen bis nächsten Samstag bleiben. Das Ergebnis bis jetzt sind 5 Spiegler und ein Schuppi und leider auch ein paar ausschlitzer in den Bäumen|evil:. 
Am Sonntag kommen dann sicherlich ein paar Bilder dazu...

Petri an alle anderen erfolgreichen der letzten Tage!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ach Herr wirf Zeit vom Himmel... :c:c:c

Nächste Woche schaff ich´s bestimmt auch nochmal! |rolleyes


----------



## icecream (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also ich habe dieses jahr noch nichts großes gefangen, bin auch net wirklich oft angeln gewesen.. leider.. hatte viel für de prüfungen zu lernen.. hab mal meine 2 "größten" gepostet..

mfg
mario


----------



## Imperator (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war von Sonntag bis Heute (Dienstag) auf Karpfen los nachdem ich 4 Tage vorgefüttert hatte. Ich er erhoffte mir ne neue best Marke. Aber nix da|gr::c:c
Ich konnte aber trotzden 5 schöne Karpfen landen. Und jede menge von diesen scheiss Klodeckeln!!!!:v:v
Die Karpfen hatten ein Gewicht von 6 bis 12 Pfund. Alle auf Frolic gefangen.

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder ( Handycam) war alleine und hatte auch noch die DigiCam verlegt. 


Mfg Imperator


----------



## icecream (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also ich sag mir immer besser als garnix..


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

seh ich auch so..:!


----------



## Aulanocara (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So dann setze ich auch mal die zwei ersten Carps vom wochenende rein.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@icecream
warum stellste dein pod als high pod auf uns senkst dann ab?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

vlt weil seine ruten im wasser stehn??????


----------



## Pette (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> vlt weil seine ruten im wasser stehn??????



deswgeen muss er trotzdem kein High pod draus machen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

er könnete es eig auch grade im wasser aufstellen! hast recht!
aber ich verstehe iwi nicht warum er denn noch beakleads benutzt!????|kopfkrat


----------



## Erdwurm (28. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

siehe backlead thread! manfred wird ein lied davon singen koennen


----------



## icecream (29. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also wenn ihr das schon als high pod seht..hmm..ausdem grund weil wenn ich meine ruten flach habe muss ich mich ja soweit nach unten bücken um meine ruten aufzunehmen.. so kann ich sie mir einfach greifen.. die backleads habe ich unter meienr rutenspietzte platziert sodass die schnur gleich von anfang an unten am boden bleibt...


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

:q:q:q:q Kann es evtl. sein, dass dir dir Optik von dem High Pod Aufbau gefällt? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Mike85 (29. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Boah Jungs,

ich bin so langsam echt deprimiert...habe schon viele viele Euros für Boilies ausgegeben...2-3 Tage Vorgefüttert und nichts...nicht ein einziger Karpfen wollte bis jetzt....wer kann mir helfen meinen ersten Karpfen zu bekommen...ich als Themenstarter bin schon immer kurz vorm heulen wenn ich Eure ganzen schönen Karpfen hier sehe...

Komme aus Dortmund und bin auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren.See,Kanal,Fluss,Hafen....mir egal...

Mfg Mike


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bericht vom 21-23 August
Nach langem Terminlich Problemen waren ich und 2 andere aus meiner Klasse zum Fischen bei uns am See verabredet. Dienstagabend trafen wir uns am See und bauten unsere Zelte auf. So gegen 19Uhr waren die Ruten ausgelegt und wir konnten uns auf die nächsten 2 Tage freuen den der Wetterbericht sagte schönes und nicht zu heißes Wetter. In der ersten Nacht fingen meine Kumpels 2 Karpfen wobei beide nicht die 10 Pfd. Marke überschritten. Am Mittwochmorgen kamen noch andere ausm Verein vorbei die wussten, dass wir da waren und ich unterhielt mich mit ihnen einwenig. So gegen 12 Uhr warn wir dann wieder alleine und fingen an zu grillen. Unter Tag hatten wir dann noch einen etwas größeren Spiegler auf der Matte liegen das wiegen ergab 18Pfd. sonst war der Tag eher mau. In der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag gab es dann so gegen 3 Uhr ein leichtes Gewitter das aber nicht lange anhielt. Was wir aber nicht wussten sollte am nächsten morgen ein Heftigeres kommen. Bei dem es wie aus Kübeln regnete und wie ich später erfahren habe hatten wir richtig Glück denn 5 km weiter weg hat es 10cm Hagel hergeschmissn. Aber genau unter diesem starken regen hatte ich einen Biss und musste aus meinem Schlafsack raus und in den regen hinaus.
Wenigstens hat es sich gelohnt und nach relativ langem Drill lag dann ein 16 Pfund Graser auf der Matte. Sind echt geile Fische besonders im Drill.
Im weiteren Tagesverlauf ging nicht mehr viel und so packten wir dann am Abend gegen 19Uhr zusammen und machten uns auf den Heimweg.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri!
der spiegler is hübsch!!


----------



## punkarpfen (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Mike: Komm vorbei, dann kannst du gerne mitkommen. Eine Fanggarantie kann ich dir aber auch nicht geben. 
Wenn man genug Zeit am Wasser verbringt, fängt man irgendwann seinen Fisch.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Boah Jungs,
> 
> ich bin so langsam echt deprimiert...habe schon viele viele Euros für Boilies ausgegeben...2-3 Tage Vorgefüttert und nichts...nicht ein einziger Karpfen wollte bis jetzt....


Vielleicht hast Du da ganz einfach die falschen Gewässer?!? #c
Fahr mal runter in die Ville (1 h Fahrtzeit von Dortmund) - da kannste Dich mit Karpfen totfangen... |uhoh:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fänge petri heil!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

*Mike85*@  was für Montagen fischt du den so?? es kann auch an ihr liegen das die Fische sehr misstrauisch sind voralem wen Klareswasser noch im spiel ist.
ist der Angeldruck eher nidrig oder hoch das sind alles Faktoren 
wo da eine rolle spielen können aber nicht müssen


----------



## Mike85 (30. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Also auf Karpfen war ich bisher an der Lippe bei Marl (Schweinebucht), am Ternscher See (ASV Dortmund) und am Do-Hafen (Schmiedinghafen)

Montage war 30er Mono als Hauptschnur,dann Anti-Tangle Tube von 25cm,85gr. Blei von Fox,dann 20cm geflochtenes Vorfach 12lbs tragend,1 Boilie ans Haar und fertig.  Habe schon ausprobiert: Halibutt Boilies und Pellets, Boilies Scopex/Vanille und Tutt Frutti sowie Tigernüsse....und nix ging...

Die Stelle am Do-Hafen und die Schweinebucht an der Lippe sind eigentlich als Gute Karpfenplätze bekannt.

@foolishfarmer: ne stunde fahrt...naja da wirds mit dem anfüttern schwierig...

@punkarpfen: an welchem Gewässer angelt ihr denn?

Glaube ich mache morgen dafür nochmal nen eigenen Thread auf...dann könnt ihr 3 Euch ja nochmal melden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Glaube ich mache morgen dafür nochmal nen eigenen Thread auf...


Bitte nicht schon wieder... |rolleyes 



Mike85 schrieb:


> @foolishfarmer: ne stunde fahrt...naja da wirds mit dem anfüttern schwierig...


Und wofür anfüttern? Son Unfug ist an den meisten Seen hier vollkommen überflüssig. Es wird soviel auf Karpfen geangelt, da brauchste nicht vor dem Angeln Anfüttern (mal abgesehen davon, dass es verboten ist). 
Mach ich auch nie. Aufbauen, Ruten auslegen und ne Handvoll Futter hinterher reicht dicke aus.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder... |rolleyes




Besser als ob ihr hier weiter den karpfenfänge thread zu textet was nicht zum thema passt....!

wenn dann mach ruhig was neues auf!


----------



## Mike85 (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

genau wollte hier als Themenstarter nicht zuviel Offtopic reinsetzen...


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> Besser als ob ihr hier weiter den karpfenfänge thread zu textet was nicht zum thema passt....!
> 
> wenn dann mach ruhig was neues auf!


tz tz tz|bla:


----------



## punkarpfen (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Mike: Baggerseen um Minden.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



boot schrieb:


> tz tz tz|bla:


 
|good::m


----------



## M4STERM4X (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



boot schrieb:


> tz tz tz|bla:



:q:q:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mike85@ Fische mal mit Ledcore  Montage und sinkenden vorfächern(snakskin, Hardmono.u.s.w. Diese liegen bolzen gerade auf dem grund  und sind fast nicht zu erkenen nem mal spass halber deine montage und leg sie mal am ufer ab  und dan die mit ledcore da wirst du dan 2 Welten sehn.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



boot schrieb:


> tz tz tz|bla:



da brauchste garnicht so blöde tun!

ist ja wohl richtig nene neuen thread aufzumachen als hier zwsichen den ganzen fängen so labern...!

und außerdem sollte man sich in einem forum nicht aufregen das jemand neuen thread aufmacht.. dazu ist ein forum da.. wenn ihr euch genervt fühlt dann antwortet einfahc nicht und fertig!


----------



## 48pfünder (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

recht hat er :vik:


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Danke


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> da brauchste garnicht so blöde tun!
> 
> ist ja wohl richtig nene neuen thread aufzumachen als hier zwsichen den ganzen fängen so labern...!
> 
> und außerdem sollte man sich in einem forum nicht aufregen das jemand neuen thread aufmacht.. dazu ist ein forum da.. wenn du dich genervt fühlst dann antwortet einfahc nicht und fertig!


Aber bist du nicht ein bischen kleilich was das anbelangt|uhoh:,lass die jungs doch.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> Besser als ob ihr hier weiter den karpfenfänge thread zu textet was nicht zum thema passt....!
> 
> wenn dann mach ruhig was neues auf!


 
:vik:genau... oder hier, auch nicht schlecht: 

da brauchste garnicht so blöde tun!

ist ja wohl richtig nene neuen thread aufzumachen als hier zwsichen den ganzen fängen so labern...! (pette, im post auf der vorigen seite!!!)

dann tu mir mal ein gefallen pette und guck dir mal die folgenden post´s an:
1031
1049
1054
1057
1059
1066
1069
1107...

mehr sag ich nicht...


grüße

mirco


----------



## Carphunter' (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mensch leute. dieser thread is dafür da um seine karpfenfänge vorzustellen. nich um sich gegenseitig runter zu machn usw.|offtopic. muss net sein!!!
ich will jetze nich als aufpasser da stehen. aba lasst den anderen reden un sein wie er is.#g

so un jetzt hab ich ma ne frage. wie kann ich eigtlich fotos vom pc hochladen. blick net ganz durch.|kopfkrat


----------



## M4STERM4X (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also ich kann boot angler nur zustimmen!
es geht ja nicht nur darum, sondern auch um die art, wie pette mit andern spricht...naja, soll sich jeder seine gedanken machen!

@pette: bitte nicht solche sätze wie z.b.: ey "kleener", mit deinen siebzehn jahren hast du doch überhaupt keine ahnung!:q



aso, hier noch paar bilder von meinem kumpel und mir


Anhang anzeigen 67100


Anhang anzeigen 67101


Anhang anzeigen 67102


mfg max:vik:


----------



## Grundangler85 (31. August 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Max die links gehn nich


----------



## M4STERM4X (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hmmm...bei mir funktioniert's;+
http://img389.*ih.us/my.php?image=img1821it8.jpg


----------



## M4STERM4X (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

http://img206.*ih.us/my.php?image=img1832gf3.jpg


http://img365.*ih.us/my.php?image=gro1zg4.jpg


----------



## fantazia (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

musst wenn du den post machst mal oben bei der leiste gucken.da is son gelber brief.grafik einfügen.da musste dein *ih link einfügen.


psetri:m


----------



## greenangel (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So Leute
kommen wir mal wieder zu den Fängen!
War gestern denn auch mal wieder erfolgreich
und konnte meinen neuen PB verhaften!
25Pfund bei 80 cm geballte schuppenkarpfenpower.
Hat ordentlich rabatz gemacht der junge.Gefangen habe ich ihn 
auf Heilbuttpellet in einem Vereinssee!
Hab leider keine bilder da ich alleine unterwegs war und nur  
eine alte filmkamera dabei hatte,dessen bilder ich noch entwickeln lassen muss.
mfg greenangel


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich schreibe dann auch mal was .
Leider habe ich Keine Fotos, weil mein Bruder die auf seinem Pc hat leider.
Also anfang dieses Jahres habe ich einen 46Pfund Karpfen gefangen.
Dann habe ich noch ca.5 38-42 Pfund Karpfen gefangen mein Bruder hat auch noch ca.4 Karpfen gefangen alle ca.16 kg.
gefangen haben wir fast alle auser 2 mit schwimmbrot.
Gegangen haben wir die in einem See in Bremen.
Zum angeln haben wir Mosella Feeder Ruten genommen.
Alle waren Spiegel Karpfen.


----------



## 48pfünder (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Ich schreibe dann auch mal was .
> Leider habe ich Keine Fotos, weil mein Bruder die auf seinem Pc hat leider.
> Also anfang dieses Jahres habe ich einen 46Pfund Karpfen gefangen.
> Dann habe ich noch ca.5 38-42 Pfund Karpfen gefangen mein Bruder hat auch noch ca.4 Karpfen gefangen alle ca.16 kg.
> ...


 


Ich sag nichts dazu |bla:


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

warum den nicht5glaubst du das ist gelogen.
Naja hört sich unglaubwürdig an ist aber war.
Ehrlich


----------



## Imperator (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bilder von den Fängen würden das Natürlich viel glaubwürdiger rüber komm lassen!!! 

Mfg Imperator


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

|bigeyes Schöne Fische... würd ich gern sagen. Aber leider kann man ja keinen sehen. |rolleyes
In welchem See habt ihr die denn gefangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja ich weiss mein Bruder und mein Vater haben die und ich komme da nicht ran.


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Warte Bilder kommen gleich aber nur ein paar.


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@foolish farmer:

Wo ist den Ville?? Hab grad mal bei Google Earth geschaut...|kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wenn mir Boardneulinge von vielen grossen Fischen erzählen, dann rein zufällig auch noch keine Bilder haben werde ich immer etwas skeptisch(aber sicher nur ich|kopfkrat). Ich seh das so-wenn jemand so ein grosses Mitteilungsbedürfnis betreffs seiner Fänge hat, dann hat er auch Bilder dazu. Ich bin gespannt wie es diesmal ausgeht, hab da aber schon so eine Ahnung:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wenn mir Boardneulinge von vielen grossen Fischen erzählen, dann rein zufällig auch noch keine Bilder haben werde ich immer etwas skeptisch(aber sicher nur ich|kopfkrat). Ich seh das so-wenn jemand so ein grosses Mitteilungsbedürfnis betreffs seiner Fänge hat, dann hat er auch Bilder dazu. Ich bin gespannt wie es diesmal ausgeht, hab da aber schon so eine Ahnung:q
> mfg Thomas


Ich glaub ich habe dieselbe Ahnung wie du Thomas:q:q:q


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja mein Bruder muss mir erstmal die Bilder rüberschicken und der ist eben weg aufjedenfall sind die Bilder morgen drine vielleicht schon heute aber nur ein paar ich habe nicht von allen ein Foto.


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wie war das noch...ein Angler sagt er habe 8 Fische gefangen...so teile man dies durch 2...dann noch minus 1 und man hat die tatsächliche Stückzahl der gefangenen Fische.


----------



## Imperator (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Na na meine Herrn, seit mal nicht so skeptisch! Vielleicht werden wir eines besseren belehrt.:q:q 

Mfg Imperator


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dann habe ich ja von 21 fische berichtet.


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie kommst auf 21??   

1+5+4=10

10:2=5

5-1=4



aber naja ist schon in Ordnung...wir werden es ja sehen wenn die Bilder da sind...


----------



## nExX (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jo darauf bin ich auch mal richtig gespannt


----------



## MrTom (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Imperator schrieb:


> Na na meine Herrn, seit mal nicht so skeptisch! Vielleicht werden wir eines besseren belehrt.:q:q
> 
> Mfg Imperator


Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, ich würde mich über glaubhafte Bilder freuen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja Geduld.


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hier sind erstma 2, es folgen aber noch mehr


----------



## 48pfünder (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kommt halt unglaubwürdig rüber wenn du von so traumfischen erzählst, dann noch mit Schwimmbrot an ner Feeder, dann fehlt jetzt nur noch der 18er haken mit ner 0.08er Vorfachschnur #d. 

Als ich 12 war hatte ich einen 6Pfd. Karpfen an ner normalen Grundrute mit ner 0.30er Mono, da hatte ich schon Probleme mit dem Fisch fertig zu werden. Ein Fisch über 30Pfd macht mit nem 12 jährigen und ner Feeder kurzen Prozess


----------



## Steffen90 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Hier sind erstma 2, es folgen aber noch mehr


und wie schwer soll der sein?:q


----------



## 48pfünder (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mensch Steffen der hat doch mindestens 40 Pfd, oder eher 40 cm?


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

weiß nicht wie schwer die waren zwischen 37-46Pfund.


----------



## MrTom (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fisch keine Frage, aber weit von der 40iger-Marke entfernt|wavey:
mfg Thomas


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Es war eine Starke Feeder rute und einer 30 Schnur wir fangen dauernd solche Fische bei uns.


----------



## Steffen90 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fishing King schrieb:


> weiß nicht wie schwer die waren zwischen 37-46Pfund.


das ist ein schöner fisch... keine frage! aber der hat maximal 18-20 pund... hast du villeicht pfund mit kilo verwechselt?


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nein wenschon nicht sehr weit wir haben alle gewogen und keiner war unter 36 Pfund.


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

naja der linke ist doch niocht so groß.


----------



## MrTom (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> das ist ein schöner fisch... keine frage! aber der hat maximal 18-20 pund..


Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass er über 20Pfund liegt. Ich vergesse jetzt mal die von dir angegebenen Gewichte und gratuliere dir zu den schönen Fängen#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Noch ein paar mehr:


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

über 30 ist da keiner....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Mike85 schrieb:


> @foolish farmer:
> 
> Wo ist den Ville?? Hab grad mal bei Google Earth geschaut...|kopfkrat


So benutze er zunächst mal Google ohne Earth: http://www.google.de/search?source=ig&hl=de&q=ville&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
Gleich der erste Link wär schon ein Volltreffer gewesen... 

Und ansonsten darfst Du Dich auch gerne auf unsere HP bemühen: 
http://www.team-unique.eu/Ville.html

:g


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Noch ein paar mehr:


nach spiegler sieht der aber nicht gerade aus, ansonsten schöne fische, petri dazu


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Noch mehr:


----------



## Steffen90 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> über 30 ist da keiner....


eben... alle um 20 pfund....

@ fishing king: trotzdem petri!!! und es sind wirklich schöne fische! und schaff dier ma ne abhakmatte an.... den fischen zuliebe...


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das letzte was ich gerade gefunden hab, meine Brüder müssten noch mehr auf ihrwn Handyy haben


----------



## BadnerPower (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

sicher auf dem handy?:qhat aber ne sehr gute camera un druckt sogar das datum.....ich sag nix#d


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

lassen wirs gut sein. immerhin sinds karpfen


----------



## BadnerPower (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

is ja egal obs nun "mindestestens" 20kg sind oda nich:m


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> sicher auf dem handy?:qhat aber ne sehr gute camera un druckt sogar das datum.....ich sag nix#d



Das waren keine Handy Fotos... Sonst hät ich die doch schon hochgeladen|uhoh:

Die ersten beiden Bilder waren mitn Handy gemacht, aber die sind nur zufällig aufm PC gewesn, weil mein Bruder seine Speicherkarte entleert hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nabend,

Na so ganz sehen die nicht wie 40Pfund aus. Andererseits....... Mein letzter 30er sieht auf dem Foto auch aus wie ein 30er...sowas von winzig......Wenn nicht mein eingener Fisch wäre , ich wirds nicht glauben.
Aber auf jeden Fall : *Mein Glückwunsch an den/die Fänger!!*


----------



## Imperator (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ Fishing Kind 

Du hast recht, mit den 46 Pfund. Ich glaube dir!
Nur Du hättest sie einzeln wiegen soll und nicht alle zusammen!!!:q:q


Mfg Imperator


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

boaha das ist ja übel solche Bilder will ich gar nicht sehen, wie ihr mit den fischen umgeht. 

Killt sie doch einfach und lasst die Bilder weg ...

sowas will ich nicht sehen...


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Langsam hab ich echt kein bock mehr auf diese Kinderkacke....

Gewichte, C&R, nervige Fragen, dumme Kommentare.... mh...


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wie sollen wir denn mit den Fischen umgehn? Irgendwie müssen wir sie ausm Wasser bekommen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich echt kein bock mehr auf diese Kinderkacke....
> 
> Gewichte, C&R, nervige Fragen, dumme Kommentare.... mh...


 
sehe ich genauso! nun mal wieder |offtopic !


war von letzten Samstag bis heute mit mein Kumpel Olli am Wasser. Am letzten Wochenende fing alles ganz gut an mit dem Beissverhalten der Carps... nur leider ging in der Woche gar nicht mehr viel... vielleicht lag es auch am wechselhaften Wetter... wobei die Temperatur in einer Nacht bis auf kalte 4 Grad herunter ging und die nächste Nacht dann wieder 11 Grad hatte... die 14 Fische waren bis 19 Pfd.







http://img54.*ih.us/img54/2334/51cmkarpfen009hw0.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/9767/carp5mp8.jpg
http://img54.*ih.us/img54/429/51cmkarpfen014dk2.jpg

der kleine hatte 5 Barteln

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/530/79cm19pfdmuschelboilie0sd8.jpg


----------



## Gunnar. (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> boaha das ist ja übel solche Bilder will ich gar nicht sehen, wie ihr mit den fischen umgeht.
> 
> Killt sie doch einfach und lasst die Bilder weg ...
> 
> sowas will ich nicht sehen...


 
Und ich will dieses Geschreibsel hier nicht sehen. Mann mann , wenns dir nicht passt , schreib dem Betroffenen eine PN..... noch besser......garnicht hier erst lesen.
Das hier ist ein Thread wo Fänge gepostet werden und keine kindlichen Belehrungen. Es muß dochmal ein Thread geben der frei von diesem Stuss ist.


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und ich will dieses Geschreibsel hier nicht sehen. Mann mann , wenns dir nicht passt , schreib dem Betroffenen eine PN..... noch besser......garnicht hier erst lesen.
> Das hier ist ein Thread wo Fänge gepostet werden und keine kindlichen Belehrungen. Es muß dochmal ein Thread geben der frei von diesem Stuss ist.


das werden wir wohl leider nie erleben


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Es muß dochmal ein Thread geben der frei von diesem Stuss ist


 



Mario563 schrieb:


> das werden wir wohl leider nie erleben


 

...das schreibt der richtige...


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ok das waren doch die Bilder von den kleineren Fischen die größeren sind auf dem Handy von meinem Vater.


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ...das schreibt der richtige...


kannste mir mal sagen was du meinst|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

pn leute, es reicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich versuche die richtigen Bilder zu bekommen kann aber noch nichts versprechen.


----------



## cipro2003 (1. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dachte die Ferien sind rum|kopfkratLeute Leute#d


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@foolishfarmer...

also das mit Google Ohne Earth war ja wohl nix...bei mir ist der erste Link Ville Vallo von HIM auf Wikipedia

aber die Internetseite schaut schick aus...ich werd nachher mal richtig reinschauen...fahr jetzt zum Hafen Barsche ärgern...:q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Mike85 schrieb:


> @foolishfarmer...
> 
> also das mit Google Ohne Earth war ja wohl nix...bei mir ist der erste Link Ville Vallo von HIM auf Wikipedia


Höh? Cool, Google sortiert die anders... was das für ne Frechheit bzgl. der Rankings??? Na egal...
In diesem fall helfen Link 2 und 3 eben weiter - man muss auch mal übern Tellerand blicken!


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Waren gestern draußen! Leider geblankt! insgesamt 10 Angler am wasser... kein karpfen...

schade  aber egal! war trotzdem lustig^^


----------



## Gunnar. (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mahlzeit,

Och das kenn ich . 16 Leute a 3 Ruten am/im Wasser. Eine ganze Woche lang. Ein einziger Fisch kam raus.Und das an einem Teich wo die Karpfen Schuppe an Schuppe stehen. Ein anderes Mal dagegen mußten wir die Angeln aus dem Wasser nehmen wenn wir schlafen wollten. Da waren 20 Fische am Tag/Nacht je Angler kein Problem. So unterschiedlich kanns sein.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und ich will dieses Geschreibsel hier nicht sehen. Mann mann , wenns dir nicht passt , schreib dem Betroffenen eine PN..... noch besser......garnicht hier erst lesen.
> Das hier ist ein Thread wo Fänge gepostet werden und keine kindlichen Belehrungen. Es muß dochmal ein Thread geben der frei von diesem Stuss ist.



Geh in den Kindergarten!!

Wir sind hier glaub ich im "modernen" Karpfenangeln... da nimmt man eine Abhakmatte oder man lässt es. Ist jedem selbst überlassen. Aber dann macht man doch keine Bilder die man ins internet stellt.


----------



## Fishing King (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich habe eine abhakmatte genommen die ist aber auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen.


----------



## MrTom (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Ich habe eine abhakmatte genommen die ist aber auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen.


Ahh verstehe, du hast die neue Fox Stealt, du bedienst dich also neuster Technologie-Respekt#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## punkarpfen (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Du weißt schon, wie man eine Abhakmatte benutzt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> Geh in den Kindergarten!!


Warum? Ich will dich dort nicht treffen.

 Woher willst du wissen ob der Fänger nicht den Fisch mitnehmen will? Wozu dann die Matte? Und wenn ich sehe wie manche Mattenbenutzer mit dem Fisch umgehen , da ist die Matte nur ein billiges Alibi für das "moderne Karpfenangeln". Du tust gerade so als ob der Besitzer deratiger "moderner Mittel" *automatisch *auch der "bessere" , der "echte" Karpfenangler ist.


----------



## Hecht87 (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wenn der karpfen auf der matte liegt ist ja schön und gut aber drauflegen und mit dem kescher fangen kann denn karpfen auch schaden .solch ein kinder******* hier 4 seiten fast nur beleidigungen und koruption ich glaube das ist nicht der sinn und zweck des forums
petri noch an die fänger


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Hecht87 schrieb:


> solch ein kinder******* hier 4 seiten fast nur beleidigungen und koruption ich glaube das ist nicht der sinn und zweck des forums
> petri noch an die fänger


 
richtig!


----------



## SteffenG (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So Leute bin auch wieder da konnte leider nur einen kleinen Spiegler auf die Matte legen hatte insgesamt nur 2 Biße in 4 Tagen und den anderen leider kurz vorm Kescher verloren naja was sols !!
Mfg steffen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Karpfen!Was für ein Gesichtsausdruck! =)

mfg Marvin


----------



## SteffenG (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich war einfach übermüdet bin auch froh wenn ich heut abend in meinem bett liege aber für 4 Tage war es eigentlich zu wenig aber immer noch besser als garkein Fisch !!


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

kann es hier endlich mal wieder normal zugehen`?

was geht mit euch eigentlich? geht lieber angeln als hier euch sinnlos gegenseitig anzusticheln...

lächerlich....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> kann es hier endlich mal wieder normal zugehen`?
> 
> was geht mit euch eigentlich? geht lieber angeln als hier euch sinnlos gegenseitig anzusticheln...
> 
> lächerlich....


 

#v#6...
und das von dir... naja 
egal, petri zu den wirklich teilweise sehr schönen rüssler...
hoffe die saison zieht sich noch ein wenig hin, denn langsam wird es nachts echt kalt#q:v...
aber ich hoffe dann noch mal auf nen schön fetten herbst Carp, damit ich in ruhe und zufrieden die Belly-Boot/ostsee saison einläuten kann..

grüße

mirco


----------



## Humphfry (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



SteffenG schrieb:


> So Leute bin auch wieder da konnte leider nur einen kleinen Spiegler auf die Matte legen hatte insgesamt nur 2 Biße in 4 Tagen und den anderen leider kurz vorm Kescher verloren naja was sols !!
> Mfg steffen



Endlich mal ein Spiegler für dich:m

Sonst hab ich immer nur Schuppis vin dir gesehn,oder is das ein anderer See gewesen wo du jetzt warst?

Gratulation allen Fängern

Greetz


----------



## boot (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> kann es hier endlich mal wieder normal zugehen`?
> 
> was geht mit euch eigentlich? geht lieber angeln als hier euch sinnlos gegenseitig anzusticheln...
> 
> lächerlich....


Ja Papi sie machen es wie du es möchtest|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> ...die neue Fox Stealth, ... also neuster Technologie-Respekt#6








 Endgeil... fürn Brüller-des-Monats haben wir hier noch keinen Award, oder? :m


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> #v#6...
> und das von dir... naja




sag mal könnt ihr es einfahc nicht lassen?

es ist doch scheiß egal von wem das kommt.... wenigstens die hören langsam auf! musst du da wieder so einen komischen kommentar ablassen? geht das nicht in deinen kopf das du damit wieder anfängst?
man man man


----------



## SteffenG (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war mein ersten spiegler aus dem see und den anderen den ich verlor war auch einer naja ist mal ne abwechslung nen spiegelkarpfen weil bei uns sind über wiegend schuppis unterwegs wie du selbst schon sehen konntest !!!
Mfg steffen


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

SteffenG  auch wenn es nur einer war! dickes Petri!

wir mussten leider blanken^^


----------



## Floosen (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

sry wenn das jetzt off the topic ist aber @ pette du fängst genauso immer wieder an wenn du auf die von dir zitierten sätze eingehst und die schuld immer weiter schiebst. anstatt nicht nur zu sagen das du den ersten schritt machst solltest du es auch tuhen und nicht auf solche kommentare eingehen wenn du drauf reagierst dann gewinnen doch die anderen?! sie wollen das du drauf reagierst und dich dadurch aufregst! einfach cool blieben und nicht drauf reagieren und es sagt kein zweiter mehr was weil es keinen spaß mehr macht.sry das musste jetzt sein, ich schreibe es auch absichtlich nicht als pn mit noch andere davon lernen
bitte pette sei mir auch nicht böse und fasse es nicht als belehrung auf sondern als kleinen tipp^^


----------



## boot (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> sag mal könnt ihr es einfahc nicht lassen?
> 
> es ist doch scheiß egal von wem das kommt.... wenigstens die hören langsam auf! musst du da wieder so einen komischen kommentar ablassen? geht das nicht in deinen kopf das du damit wieder anfängst?
> man man man


Es geht hir nicht um mich sondern um dich,lass es doch einfach mal gut sein.Ich fange damit auch nicht an du machst es doch #6


----------



## M4STERM4X (2. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Floosen schrieb:


> tuhen


:m

schönen abend noch


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

sicher! ich versuch hier bissel ruhe rienzubringen damit die nicht den KARPFENFÄNGE thread zutexten und du willst mich dafür verantwortlich machen....?

sag mal was ist denn hier los???


----------



## fantazia (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und es geht weiter...........


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich hoffe das jetzt schlkuss ist mit dem thema...!

ist ja kein wunder das viele in andere foren gehen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute

haltet euch bitte an das Thema!
Alles was ab jetzt nichts damit zu tun hat werde ich löschen.
Ich glaube nur so können wir verhindern, dass diese Sache hier geschlossen werden muss.
Wünsche euch noch einen schonen Tag!|wavey:
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich vermisses einen Parallelthread ala Raubfischfänge-Offtopic 
Man brauch nur die Ruhe und Beharrlichkeit von Thomas


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Mädels
Die allmächtigen Forumsgötter haben den Usern weltweit die Möglichkeit gegeben, Kinderkram, Streitigkeiten und andere Wehwechen per p.n. zu diskutieren. 
Warum nun alle User unter dem gequirlten Quark zu leiden haben, verschließt sich meinem Verständniss.
Greetz Reiner:g


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mal was Neues, für das nächste Gemetzel....Giant Siamese Carp, mit geschätzten 120kg, die Bilder wurden mir vor ein paar Wochen von Jean Francois Helias zugeschickt. Der glückliche Fänger ist Kik, einer der Guides von Jean Francois.
Tatort: Bung Sam Ran, Bangkok.









Gruss Reiner


----------



## carpcatcher07 (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

BOar, was für ein Vie.|bigeyes


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

atomar verseucht?


----------



## KaiAllround (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

LoL... Vorallen die "Karpfenrute":m


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pette schrieb:


> atomar verseucht?





carpcatcher07 schrieb:


> BOar, was für ein Vie.|bigeyes



Jungs, mal ehrlich: Müssen solche Kommentare sein?! |rolleyes

@ Reiner

Der Fang ist auch durch einige Karpfen-Print-Medien gegangen. Schon echt der Wahnsinn, was es in anderen Ländern für riesige Verwandte unserer bekannten Cypriniden gibt - die Ausrüstung sieht auch etwas anders aus... :q ... kurze, knackige Rute und Multi... #t


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das Bild ist schon mal vor etlichen Monaten hier aufgetaucht, also so neu kann der Fang nicht sein. Ist aber auf jeden Fall kollosal das Fischlein#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Das Bild ist schon mal vor etlichen Monaten hier aufgetaucht, also so neu kann der Fang nicht sein. Ist aber auf jeden Fall kollosal das Fischlein#6
> mfg Thomas


Hallo Mr.Tom
Die Bilder können gar nicht vor etlichen Monaten aufgetaucht sein, da der Fisch am 2. July gefangen wurde
Weitere Info hier:
http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/147/45/
Hi Markus
Pilkrute mit Multi ist echter Thai-Style...die stehen auf so harte Knüppel.
Wenn man die Größe und die Kampfkraft betrachtet, und um die vielen Hindernisse weiss (Pfahlbauten) ist es evt. auch gar nicht so verkehrt...auch wenn es nicht mein Ding ist.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Mr.Tom
> Die Bilder können gar nicht vor etlichen Monaten aufgetaucht sein, da der Fisch am 2. July gefangen wurde


Ich begeb mich mal in die Tiefen des Anglerboards und such mal nach dem Bild.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Ich begeb mich mal in die Tiefen des Anglerboards und such mal nach dem Bild.
> mfg Thomas


Oki, wäre auch für mich sehr interessant zu wissen, ob das ein alter Fang ist...was ich aber eigentlich nicht glaube
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nun gut, es ist anderthalb Monate her, es war am 20.7.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Nun gut, es ist anderthalb Monate her, es war am 20.7.
> mfg Thomas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem letzten tripp


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Congrats, schicke Bilder von schnieken Karpfen, dickes Petrieee#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

der schönste fisch war natürlich der koi schuppi :k,
wen der mal auf die 30 pf zu gehn sollte  dan will ich gar nicht wissen wie der dan auschaut


----------



## Dart (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ähhmm Mr.Tom
Ich muss nochmal nachhaken. In dem Link von dir kopiert der User Hippos übrigens ganz frech Teile von Fischbeschreibungen von meiner Site, die nachfolgenden Postings bestätigen nur mein geschmunzeltes "Auf zum nächsten Kriegsschauplatz"
Greetz Reiner


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leutz,
Komme grade von nem 3 tägigen Ansitz am neuen Vereinssee. War alles in allem sehr witzig. Waren am Freitag um 6 unterwegs, und schon total rollig auf das was kommen würde. Erster Tag im neuen Verein und dann direkt ne Session. Haben schon am Vortag alles eingeladen und uns 5 Kilo Boilies a la Birdfood gelb besorgt. So konnten wir dann direkt durchstarten. Gut ausgerüstet mir einer Gasbetriebenen Kühlbox aus Papa`s Camping Ausrüstung und nem Kasten Bier harrten wir aus. Zu dumm das am Sonntag dann "Vereinsangeln" war....mhh dachten wir einen Preis abstauben unds denen mal richtig zeigen Fehlanzeige!!! Der gute Ingo hatte mit 25Pfd. die Marke zu hoch gelegt....Haben dann noch mal gefüttert, nur zu dumm das ich direkt mein Handy mit angefüttert hab...das soff ganz vorn ab, und meine Freundin meinte sie verstünde mich so schlecht.... Stephan hakte dann am Sonntag um 22:00 Uhr rum den ersten und einzigen Schuppen-Karpfen mit ca. 23Pfd. neuer PB. Leider ist kein Photo davon da, weil mein handy sich noch von der Unterwassergymnastik erholen musste.
In den Nächten hatten wir kurze knappe Bisse die aber wahrscheinlich von Brassen herrührten.
Montag morgen soffen wir dann fast ab weil es aus Kübeln schüttete, mein Bissanzeiger kreischte auf und da war mein neuer PB bis dato mit 24Pfd. ein schöner Spiegler. 
Dann gings schlag auf schlag erst kam noch ein kleiner aber feiner Spiegler von 15Pfd. aus dem Wasser der aber an der Kogha Legend Carp gut Theater machte und danach durfte ich meine Sänger Spirit One endlich einweihen mit auch 24Pfd. 
Als schon alles außer Stephans Ruten im Auto verstaut war und wir uns grade nochmal gratulierten zu diesem tollen ersten Ansitz fing dieser ***** doch noch den größten und längsten Fisch der Session mit 25,5Pfd. und 82cm.
Wir fühlten uns beide als glückliche Sieger, obwohl ja "Im Moment überhaupt nix geht"...naja das und vieles mehr an gequatsche von vereinsrentnern die Boilies lieber aus dem See sehen und Karpfenfanatikern die immer alles wissen belustigte dieses Wochenende zudem und machte es zu einem tollem Erlebnis.

gruß und petri an alle anderen, Christian


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Und hier noch die restlichen Bilder....


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo AltBierAngler#h



Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder!#6


----------



## _Carphunter_ (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin Leute,
Also naja ich konnte letzte Woche leider nur 1 Karpfen an Land ziehen und das war dieser Spiegler |uhoh:


----------



## Aulanocara (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

HI Konnte bei einer Kurzsession zwei Kleine schuppis überlisten,
sehen ja auch fast gleich aus


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ AltBierAngler:

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der schönen Session und den Fischen.

Aber wnen ich mit einem TUPPERWARE Messbecher aus unserem Haushalt zum Angeln gehen würde.... ohohoh!
Da würde ich mächtig Mecker von meiner Freundin bekommen^^


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Den haben wir kurzfristig zum befeuchten der Abhakmatte benutzt...

grüße Christian


----------



## Aulanocara (3. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kann ja nicht jedes mal Fische von 20- 30 Pfund fangen, auch die kleinen muss man würdigen


----------



## boot (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> so hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem letzten tripp


Schöne fische#6


----------



## rob (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus!
hier mal wieder ein karpfen von mir.
gewogen und gemessen hab ich ihn nicht.war aber bis jetzt heuer der größte.
generell ist bei uns an der donau kein gutes karpfenjahr.
in 2 tagen 2 stück und das war für heuer gar nicht schlecht.bin etliche wochenenden blank gewesen.
hoffentlich bringt der herbst noch einige schöne fischen.werd mich bemühen
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Jan77 (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fisch Rob.
Das mit dem Blanken kenne ich dieses Jahr nur zu gut.


Offtopic
Trägst Du auf den Fotos eine Shimano Hose, oder die von Pro Logic??


----------



## rob (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

servus jan!
das ist eine hose von pro logic!
ist ein wirklich super teil!da zahlt sich der preis aus
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## zander1203 (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War von gestern abend 19:00 uhr bis heute Morgen 06:30 bei uns am Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen nachdem ich 4 tage vorher angefüttert hatte.
Konnte 6 Karpfen landen. 3 sind ausgeschlitzt und einer ist um die Belüftungspumpe Geschwommen und danach abgerissen #q

so nun mal die Bilder von den 6 Karpfen :
Der erste Karpfen war 74cm und 9,9kg (19,8 pfd)   
der zweite 64cm und 6,6kg                (13,2 pfd)
der dritte 72cm und 6,1kg                  (12,2 pfd)
der vierte 66cm und 7,5kg                   (15 pfd)
der fünfte 75cm und 8,3kg                 (16,6 pfd)
und der letzte 64cm und 8,1kg            (16,2 pfd)
Alle  haben sie auf Boilie gebissen   
mfg marcel


----------



## zander1203 (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so hier noch der letzte Karpfen  :
mfg marcel


----------



## zander1203 (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> so hier noch der letzte Karpfen  :
> mfg marcel


Und ein Dickes Petri an die Fänger von den Schönen Karpfen Vorher #6


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war auch los...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin lenny,

crasse fische!
petri!


----------



## tarpoon (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mein lieber schwan! tolle fische, toller see...


----------



## rob (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

echt tolle fische!!!!
dickes petri!!!


----------



## Aulanocara (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jo auch von mir ein dickes petri


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu den schönen fischen!!

mfg chris....

Freitag gehts wieder los für 3 Tage, gott ich liebe semesterferien!!!
aber erst mal neue Pieper besorgen, die haben den Regen nich vertragen...


----------



## Pette (4. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

echt richtig geile fische!

mfg


----------



## Jan77 (5. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Lennart

Mein lieber Scholli, Du hast ja zur Zeit echt nen super Lauf. 
Dickes Petri und noch viele gute Herbstfische wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jau Lenny, auch HIER nochmal alles gute zu deinem neuen PB, freut mich das "meine Schule" bei Dir so gefruchtet hat!!!
Und denk dran: IMMER EIN BISSCHEN ANDERS 

Tight Line´s und bis zu unserem nächsten "Schulausflug" 

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Luigi 01 (5. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Jau Lenny, auch HIER nochmal alles gute zu deinem neuen PB, freut mich das "meine Schule" bei Dir so gefruchtet hat!!!
> Und denk dran: IMMER EIN BISSCHEN ANDERS
> 
> Tight Line´s und bis zu unserem nächsten "Schulausflug"
> ...


 

A man’s praise in his own mouth stinks|supergri


----------



## zander1203 (6. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kontte gestern abend für ein paar stunbden zeit finden mich ans Wasser zu setzten von 19:00 bis 23:30 uhr. Hatte zwei Runs die ich beide landen konnte. Wie so immer war ich leider alleine Daher mal wieder die Karpfen nur alleine auf der Matte. Werde aber am Freitag mit einem zusammen angeln gehen und hoffe das wir einiges fangen.
so nun mal die karpfen der erste war 67cm und 8,8kg 
und der zweite 66cm und 5,8kg 
beide haben sie auf Boilie Gebissen.

mfg marcel


----------



## AltBierAngler (6. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri zu den schönen schuppis 

mfg chris


----------



## Aulanocara (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte auch noch einem Carp das Stück land näher bringen auf dem ich saß.
PS: Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

noch ein kleines foto!
süßer 16 pfünder!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

ich hab´s doch tatsächlich nochmal für genau 1 Nacht an den See geschafft! :q

Und wann macht man wohl so ein Gesicht?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So,
also der Gesichtsausdruck hat nichts mit Sex oder ähnlich perversen Dingen zu tun!  Das ist einfach pure Freude über die letzten 24 Stunden!

Gestern abend ziemlich spät noch ans Wasser und in aller Eile aufgebaut, bevor´s Dunkel war. 
Kaum auf der Liege, war´s auch schon halb neun und ich bin quasi direkt eingeschlafen. 
Gegen halb 3 dann ein Biss (halb 3??? Was, den ganzen Abend nix los gewesen? ) - oder vielmehr "Alarm". Der 6-Pfünder, den ich wenig später im Netz hatte, hatte noch nichteinmal gebissen... der Ärmste hatte den Haken in der Bauchflosse hängen! |rolleyes
Und dann erstmal friedlich weitergeschlafen... gegen halb neun (schon halb neun???) bin ich dann von alleine wach geworden:
HALLLOOOOO??? |krach: Wasn los da unten? Keinen Hunger heute?

Um 12 kommt Kumpel Olli endlich vorbei - man was war das langweilig bis dahin! Absolut Null Aktion. 
Zwanzig Minuten später (wie auf Bestellung) dann tatsächlich der erste Biss...   na und was dann kam, seht ihr besser selbst:

















Leider Gottes gewinnt das stattliche Exemplar sicherlich keine Schönheitskonkurrenz mehr.  
Dafür bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher:
Hatte ich doch bislang alle Erzählungen von Ganze-Brötchen-fressenden-Karpfen immer ins Reich der Märchen und Geschichten abgeschoben - bei diesem Rüssler hätte locker ne Semmel komplett reingepasst! |bigeyes


P.S: Allen Kritikern sei gesagt:
Vorgehalten ist da garnix! Das ging bei dem Gewicht wirklich nicht mehr... :g


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wann macht man wohl so ein Gesicht?


 

Ich weiß es ich weiß es!

:m*Du hast festgestellt das Wasser nass ist!*:m


Richtig? :vik:

Bitte sag mir das ich recht habe!



Edit: So ein Mist!Doch falsch!



*Was für ein Fisch!*


----------



## Kaljan (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

|bigeyes|bigeyes
ein dickes petrie zu diesem "fetten schwein" :m #r|schild-g
schwein is sicherlich das richtige wort für den karpfen, denn wenn er eine ganze semmel verputzt ....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

alter schwede!!!!
fettes petri zu diesem absoluten ausnahmefisch!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## eddyguru (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

|schild-gDickes Fettes Petri!!!!!!!!!!

                        Super Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Steffen90 (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

was ein geiler fisch!!!! PERI!!!!
wie schwer war er denn???


----------



## M4STERM4X (7. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

auf alle fälle ein geiler fisch! und was noch dazu kommt, ist ja die fantastische zeit...es ist hell, nicht zu kalt und man ist schon wach! so ein traumfisch zur mittagszeit und das nach nur einer nacht....:l:l:l! angeln4eva:q


----------



## bennie (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

was ein dicker brummer... petri heil, ich liebe solche kurzsessions

wäre der karpfen ein mensch würde er porsche fahren


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin Paddy,

absolut goiler Spiegler - Brummer ist wohl das richtige Wort! #6

Mit dem Schönheitspreis sprichst Du auf die Schwanzflosse an, hmm?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

was fürn fisch!!
@benny: 4.24 UHR  looool!!^^

an alle fänger fettes Petri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mit dem Schönheitspreis sprichst Du auf die Schwanzflosse an, hmm?


Jo die meinte ich (und die riesige, abgeheilte Narbe auf der einen Seite). Das ziemlich winzige Ding ist allerdings weder kupiert noch irgendwie sonst beschnitten gewesen. #c Einfach ne natürlich kleine Flosse (wie alle Flossen dieses Fisches übrigens). 
Aber soll ja auch beim Menschen schonmal "fette Schweine" mit sehr kleinen Füßen geben!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin Paddy,
> 
> absolut goiler *Spiegler* - Brummer ist wohl das richtige Wort! #6


Wo ich das gerad nochmal so lese... und mir die Bilder angucke...  irgendwie seh ich da keine einzige Schuppe!!! |bigeyes

Das ist ein 1A-Lederkarpfen!! :vik: War mir im Eifer des gefechts gar nicht aufgefallen! Saugeil, gleich noch ne neue Bestmarke! :q


----------



## Dart (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Manno, was für ein Monster:l
Congratulations zu dem edlen Fisch und zu den feinen Pics:m
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rob (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri!!!
was für ein traumfisch!!!!
lg rob


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ... einfach ne natürlich kleine Flosse (wie alle Flossen dieses Fisches übrigens). ...



Hast recht, alle anderen Flossen des Fisches sind auch irgendwie verdammt klein geraten, wenn man sich die anderen Dimensionen des Fisches betrachtet... |kopfkrat

... das böse Wort von wegen "ma*******"  wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt wieder erwähnen, ist gerade so schön entspannt hier...  :q



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ...  irgendwie seh ich da keine einzige Schuppe!!! |bigeyes ...



Hast recht, voll nackig der (oder die #c) Dicke... #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... das böse Wort von wegen "ma*******"  wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt wieder erwähnen...


Kann dieser Fisch auch definitiv nicht sein, man kennt ja sein gewässer, die Angler und die Fische! 
War er aber auch einfach nicht, die Flossen waren absolut nicht unnatürlich - nur eben winzig klein. |supergri


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Karpfen!|schild-g

mfg Marvin


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nabend Paddy,


> Wo ich das gerad nochmal so lese... *und mir die Bilder angucke...* irgendwie seh ich da keine einzige Schuppe!!! |bigeyes
> 
> Das ist ein 1A-Lederkarpfen!!


 
Dann nimm ma die Taucherbrille ab.:q Dat is nie und nimma nich ein Lederkarpfen.#d

Also , die Lederkarpfen die ich gesehen habe sahen alle anders aus. Vorallem nicht so hochrückig.Auch der Kopf ist anders. Auch sehe ich auf Rücken nen paar Schuppen. Na entweder bin ich blind oder das ist eine andere Zuchtform.

Egal , mein Neid und Glückwunsch ist dir sicher. Schöner Bericht , schöne Bilder und vorallem ein schöner Fisch!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Paddy,
> Dann nimm ma die Taucherbrille ab.:q Dat is nie und nimma nich ein Lederkarpfen.#d
> 
> Also , die Lederkarpfen die ich gesehen habe sahen alle anders aus. Vorallem nicht so hochrückig.Auch der Kopf ist anders. Auch sehe ich auf Rücken nen paar Schuppen. Na entweder bin ich blind oder das ist eine andere Zuchtform.


Sorry, aber Du bist blind! Da sind keine Schuppen... ich hab wohl etwa 50 Bilder von dem kleinen die Kumpel Olli in einer Minute durchgedrückt hat - und da is nirgendwo, von keiner Seite auch nur eine Schuppe zu sehen. #d Das was oben den Anschein erweckt sind Reflektionen der Rückenflosse - keine Schuppen.

Wieviel Lederkarpfen dieser Größenordnung hast Du schon gesehen? |rolleyes 
Imho ist Lederkarpfen die Definition eines Schuppenlosen-Karpfens, unabhängig von Form oder anderen habituellen Faktoren - aber ich lass mich da auch gern belehren!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du bist blind! Da sind keine Schuppen...


Mist, das haben mir nun schon mehrere gesagt. ................
Stimmt auf dem Bild jetzt ist es eindeutig.


> Wieviel Lederkarpfen dieser Größenordnung hast Du schon gesehen? |rolleyes


erwischt, in dieser Größe noch keinen. Trotzdem bleibt die Körperform gleich.Egal ob groß oder klein.


> Imho ist Lederkarpfen die Definition eines Schuppenlosen-Karpfens, unabhängig von Form oder anderen habituellen Faktoren - aber ich lass mich da auch gern belehren!


Nix belehren. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wurde der Lederkarpfen gewollt so gezüchtet. Also keine Mutation. |kopfkratWenns nicht stimmt , ich lass mich auch belehren......aber ungern....:q:m

Ps. Ich will den Fisch nicht schlecht machen.Nur das mit dem Leder ist für mich nicht so eindeutig...........gewesen....


----------



## zander55 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Herzlichen glückwunsch, was für ein Hammer Fisch.


----------



## marcus7 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Keine frage der Fisch is echt hammer! Herzlichen glückwunsch von mir!!

Mal ne andere frage: ist Das der einzige kurzflossige fisch der dir aus deinem gewässer bekannt ist??? Bei mir ist es so das mir recht viele kurzflossige fische aus meinem gewässer bekannt sind wobei die formen von schlanken langgezogenen bis hin zu denen Deines fisches gehen. Auffällig ist hier jedoch das so ziemlich alle der kurzflossigen fischen in meinem hausgewässer ein recht hohes gewicht auf die waage bringen, was heißen soll das sie allesamt schon etwas älter sind. Also ist es, wie bei dir, wohl schon etwas her das die kurzflossigen besetzt wurden ?! Hat noch jemand solche kurzflossigen fische in seinen gewässern???würde mich mal interessieren?


----------



## carpalex (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
das sind meine 2 größten bis jetzt in diesen Jahr mit 33 und 36 Pfund.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

erstmal ein dickes Petri an FoolishFarmer zu den schönen Spiegel/Lederkarpfen... ist echt eine Monstergranate|bigeyes !!!|schild-g


war auch wieder eine Nacht lang los und bekam heute morgen dann doch noch einen Biss und konnte einen Spiegler keschern

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/824/80cm19pfund013ty3.jpg


----------



## Aulanocara (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische Dickes Petri an alle!!!!!!!!!
Kann leider die nächsten Wochen nicht zum Angeln


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hab ebend das Bild von den Karpfen von heute morgen mit den von letzter Woche verglichen wegen der identischen länge und gewichtes des Fisches und mir ist aufgefallen das es der gleiche Karpfen war, den ich letzte Woche schoneinmal gefangen habe#t und das in einen 9ha Gewässer...|uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere frage: ist Das der einzige kurzflossige fisch der dir aus deinem gewässer bekannt ist???


Kurz und knapp: JA! 
Alle anderen die ich dort bislang gesehen hab, waren mehr oder weniger normal beflosst! |supergri So Stummelchen hab ich vorher noch nicht gesehen gehabt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nix belehren. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wurde der Lederkarpfen gewollt so gezüchtet. Also keine Mutation. |kopfkratWenns nicht stimmt , ich lass mich auch belehren......aber ungern....:q:m


Mag sein. Aber ist ein zufällig, auf natürliche Weise entstandener, schuppenloser Karpfen deswegen kein Lederkarpfen? |kopfkrat 
Is auch egal eigentlich... bei dem Gewicht ist das eh nebensächlich! :q



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ps. Ich will den Fisch nicht schlecht machen.Nur das mit dem Leder ist für mich nicht so eindeutig...........gewesen....


Nee, mach Dir deswegen keine Gedanken - das hatte ich so auch nicht verstanden! |supergri Ist halt jetzt ne Frage wie man Lederkarpfen letztendlich definiert (s.o.)?!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Na dass nenn ich doch mal einen Brummer...#6
Fettes Petri zu diesem Knaller,wird höchste Zeit dass ich wieder nach Hause komme!
Meld mich dann mal wieder bei dir Paddy
Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## AltBierAngler (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

komm heute von ner wochenendsession zurück, konnten zusammen 4 Karpfen an land ziehen 16, 17, 17, und 19 Pfd. drei mal schuppi und ein spiegler. alle bissen auf boilies.
fotos leider noch keine da mein handy im mom nicht vernünftig funzt.

petri zu den vielen Karpfen, christian.


----------



## Manni1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Servus,

war am Wocheende mit meinem Kollegen Timo an unserem Vereinsgewässer und haben ordentlich zugeschlagen. Insgesamt haben wir 25 Karpfen zu einem Landgang überredet. Hier ein paar Bilder für euch!

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Manni1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Und noch zwei geile Teile!|supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

allltaaaa 25 Karpfen!!!!!!

Fettes petri!!!

wie groß waren die größten???


----------



## Manni1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

die drei grossen Schuppies hatten 27, 30 und 32 Pfund. War echt geil!:vik:

Aber jetzt bin ich hundemüde, wir hatten auch sehr viel Bisse in der Nacht. |gutenach

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## MrTom (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> die drei grossen Schuppies hatten 27, 30 und 32 Pfund.


Total egal wie schwer die waren, schönere Schuppis hab ich noch nicht gesehen#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

fettes petri, ich hab jezz endlich meinen 25 kg sack hartmais und diese woche  soll es nochma losgehen!!


----------



## Sholar (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

da mus sich mr tom recht geben. traumhafte fisches!!!! fettes petri auch von mir


----------



## Manni1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> fettes petri, ich hab jezz endlich meinen 25 kg sack hartmais und diese woche  soll es nochma losgehen!!



Willst du Popcorn machen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

sehr schöne Fische und *Petri Heil*#6  Bei 25 Fischen am Wochenende|bigeyesist es doch kein Wunder wenn man dann müde ist|gutenach


----------



## Aulanocara (9. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Auch du ******* 25 Fische für ein Wochenende und dann noch so schöne!!!!
Dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Luigi 01 (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/3818/bild030nm4.jpg 
*Meine zwei neue Freunde vom Wochenende!*

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9297/bild014vx7.jpg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

man wo holt ihr nur immer die geilen fische raus???

Petri heil!


----------



## bennie (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Momentan läufts ja, bei uns ließ nur die Größe zu wünschen übrig. Zumindest bei denen die an Land kamen.


----------



## KaiAllround (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> man wo holt ihr nur immer die geilen fische raus???
> 
> Petri heil!



Aus einem See:q:q:q

@ Luigi 01 Fettes Petri


----------



## Luigi 01 (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> man wo holt ihr nur immer die geilen fische raus???
> 
> Petri heil!


 

|kopfkrat.........ietzt habe ich es wieder...:m außem Wasser


Sei beruhigt, sowas fange ich auch nicht alle Tage:c


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich dachte schon ich bin der einzigste, der nur winzlinge fängt:vik:


----------



## KaiAllround (10. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich dachte schon ich bin der einzigste, der nur winzlinge fängt:vik:



Nein ich leider auch#t Aber dafür ich hoffe das ändert sich bald wenn ich mal wieder raus komme...


----------



## SteffenG (11. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der Fische sind ja echte prachtexemplare dabei ich werde erst wieder ende september gehen und hoffentlich dann euch auchmal wieder schöne Bildern zeigen und sogar noch meinen PB knacken von 44 Pfd. hab mir jetzt als Ziel einen 50 Pfd. zu fangen vieleicht wird es ja noch was dieses Jahr !!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so hab heute mit nem kumpel ne spontan session von 16 uhr- 21 uhr gemacht, haten nich vorgefüttert und leider wurde so auch nichts aus dem karpfen, aber ich konnte meinen neuen rollen probefischen^^


----------



## BuzzMoody (14. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Echt schöne Fische hier, Gratulation den Fängern. In einer kleinen kurzen Session heute Mittag, konnte ich diesen Schuppi landen. Bin gespannt was am Wochenende noch machbar ist.
Gruß BuzzMoody


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Tja, sagen wir mal so: Ich widme mich gegenwärtig fast ausschließlich den Dorschen und Platten und investiere in ihren Fang Zeit, Benzin- und Ködergeld, nur spielen die kleinen Drecksäcke bei mir fast nicht mit... :c
> 
> ... ich dachte es gibt keine Steigerung der schlechten Brandungssaison 2005/06, aber momentan sieht´s wirklich übel aus.
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch schon das T-Rex ziehen und mich ans (Süß)Wasser verkrümeln...



oder wir sollten uns mal im Herbst am Salzwasser treffen!


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi,

war von gestern Nachmittag (15Uhr) bis heute Mittag (13Uhr) bei uns am See. Fangen konnte ich insgesamt 5 Karpfen. Die 3größeren hab ich Fotografiert. Gebissn haben 3 auf BLB-Boilie Burning Sun und 2 auf SB-Boilies. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Carpkiller07 (15. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
habe eben erstmal meinem neuen PB gefangen!!!!!:m
32 Pfund hat der Rüssler.


Gruß:
Rene´


----------



## Pilkman (15. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> oder wir sollten uns mal im Herbst am Salzwasser treffen!



Moin Knurri,

momentan schicke ich noch die Kumpels zum Austesten vor - aber wenn´s weiter ganz passabel läuft.... |kopfkrat #6 :q


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin René!|wavey:
Einen schönen Fisch hast Du da gefangen!
Petri Heil!
Jetzt kannst Du ja endlich die 40er Hürde anpeilen.|supergri

Grüße

MARCUS


----------



## Humphfry (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Heyho Leute.

Bin grad von nem kurzen Ansitz am Happurger Stausee zurückgekommen,der von gestern Nachmittag um 15Uhr bis heute Früh um halb 11 ging.
Da man an dem See vom Boot aus nicht füttern darf sind mein Kollege und ich,nachdem das ganze Equipment am Angelplatz war,erst mal ins kühle Nass und per schwimmen haben wir dann etwa 3kg Boilies und Pellets gemischt angefüttert.

Das ganze war ziemlich anstrengend,denn werfen,schwimmen und aufpassen,dass der Eimer samt dem Futter nicht untergeht ist zusammen sehr schwer zu koordinieren.Als alles fertig war wurde der mitgebrachte Döner verspeist und der restliche Abend verlief ruhig bis wir unter freiem Himmel dann schlißlich in unsren Liegen schlummerten.

Ich wurde ein paar mal von einem Ratz geweckt der meinte er müsse neben mir an meinem Carryall rumkratzen unde mich damit zur Weißglut bringen.

Um 2 Uhr wurd ich dann von meinem linken Bissanzeiger gewckt.Es war kein vollrun,da ich den Freilauf ziemlich hart eingestellt habe,weil ich ziemlich nah an den Bojen zum Schongebiet gefischt habe.Angel hoch Druck drauf und Bremse fast zu,gut er schwimmt ins Freiwasser.

Nach etwa 5 MInuten Drill war er dann in unsrem Kescher.Es stellte sich raus,dass ich meinen neuen PB mit 24,5Pfund bei 80cm verhaften konnte.War ne richtig schöne Knutschkugel.

Alles schien in Ordnung,doch es kam anders.Die Batterien der Kamera gaben den Geist auf und somit haben wir ihn gesackt,um heute Früh frische Batterien von der nahegelegen Tankstelle zu holn.Jedoch viel das Wasser zu dem Zeitpunkt wieder,so dass ich mich nach einem mal umsacken,dazu entschloss das dem kleinen nicht anzutun,denn ich wusste, dass der See noch etwa 2 Meter fallen würde und es somit eine riesen Tortur für ihn gewesen wäre.Wir releaseden ihn und er zog weiter seine Bahnen.War sehr schade aber die Erinnerung an ihn bleibt mir ja im Gedächtnis.

Es blieb leider der einzige Fisch und somit fuhren wir um 12 gen Heimat.

So long und Greetz

Matthes


----------



## zander1203 (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich kann auch noch mal ein paar Fische rein setzten sind zwar nicht so groß wie die meisten hier aber naja. Zur zeit laufen die Karpfen bei uns aber auch nicht richtig gut.
Also war am !4.09.2007 von 17:00 bis 01:00 uhr bei uns am Vereinsgewässer mit Boilies Nachdem ich 3 Tage  Vorgefüttert hatte. Konnte Zwei Karpfen landen.
der  erste war 74cm  und 17pfd  
und der zweite 70cm und 15,4pfd 

Dann war ich heute noch mal kurz für ein Paar stunden ohne vorzufüttern und konnte einen Koikarpfen  von etwa 60 cm landen. 
Hoffe mal das es Bald wieder ein wenig besser wird mit den Karpfen bei uns. 

mfg marcel


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wow auf dem Dritten Bild dachte ich bevor ich draufgeklicht habe es wäre ein Bauch von einem Spiegler u.s.w aber das ist ein Koi oder albino??

mfg Marvin


----------



## KaiAllround (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Wow auf dem Dritten Bild dachte ich bevor ich draufgeklicht habe es wäre ein Bauch von einem Spiegler u.s.w aber das ist ein Koi oder albino??
> 
> mfg Marvin



Da steht das das ein Koi ist wenn du richtig gelesen hättest...


Petri an alle!!!!


----------



## Pike79 (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mein neuer PB! :l


----------



## Luigi 01 (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Mein neuer PB! :l


 
Klasse Fisch!
Haste gut gemacht#h


----------



## Doc Plato (16. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Mein neuer PB! :l




Heilig´s Blechle... wat für ne Moosrücken.... haste auch ein paar Daten?

Auch ein dickes Petri an die Jungend!   Schöne Fische! #h


----------



## Jan77 (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So ich war gestern auch mal wieder los und konnte einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen mit 10Pfd. verhaften. Leider ist die Päsentation des Fisches etwas mißlungen, das nächste mal wird´s schöner.


----------



## rob (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische!
petri an alle fänger!!
ich war leider wieder einmal blank das wochenende.....
lg rob


----------



## slowhand (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Jan77 schrieb:


> So ich war gestern auch mal wieder los und konnte einen schönen Spiegler mit 10Pfd. verhaften. Leider ist die Päsentation des Fisches etwas mißlungen, das nächste mal wird´s schöner.



Dafür hat der aber ganz schön viele Schuppen...


----------



## Jan77 (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Verdammt!!!! Erwischt|supergri 
Ich glaube die Nachwirkung des Italiener Besuches gestern Abend halten noch immer an.#t
Habs dann mal geändert.


----------



## slowhand (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Verdammt!!!! Erwischt|supergri
> Ich glaube die Nachwirkung des Italiener Besuches gestern Abend halten noch immer an.#t



Zuviel Lambrusco???|kopfkrat#g


----------



## Aalfredo (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin an alle - bin relativ neu hier aber wollte auch mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen.Wir angeln an einem Fluß von dem man einen so guten Karpfenbestand gar nicht angenommen hätte.


----------



## Aulanocara (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle, konnte leider das We nicht los musste arbeiten aber Freitag ist es wieder soweit.

AAlfredo: würde mich mal interessieren womit du die Mormor Karpfen gefangen hast?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

cool ich hab noch nie so ein Marmor Karpfen in echt gesehen!
würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Aalfredo (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ja, meistens hört man ja das Marmorkarpfen auf Blinker gefangen werden. Und in diesen Fällen ists bestimmt oft so, das sie nur gehakt werden. Wir haben beide auf eine Schneemannmontage gefangen.


----------



## Luigi 01 (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Aalfredo schrieb:


> Ja, meistens hört man ja das Marmorkarpfen auf Blinker gefangen werden. Und in diesen Fällen ists bestimmt oft so, das sie nur gehakt werden. Wir haben beide auf eine Schneemannmontage gefangen.


 

Hört man ja auch nicht oft das Mamorkarpfen auf Schneemannmontagen beißen!

Schöne Fisch hab ihr da gefangen auch ein Petri von mir!


----------



## Aulanocara (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Habe mal gehört das Mamorkarpfen sich ausschließlich von Plankton und im Wasser lösslichen Teilchen ernähren und daher nicht gefangen werden können, ausser man Hakt sie mt dem Blinker


----------



## catch-and-release (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ja hab ich auch öfters gehört..weiss nicht mehr was ich glauben soll? Kann es sein dass die Marmorkarpfen welche den Blinker im Maul hatten oder Boilie oder weiss ich was nur versehentlich eingeschlürft haben? Dann gibt es aber viele versehen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Aalfredo (17. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nach dieser Session habe ich auch erstmal etwas gegoogelt wie sich Marmorkarpfen so verhalten, und auch ähnliches gelesen. Aber wir haben die Fische definitv ganz normal gehakt. Wir konnten unseren Augen selbst kaum trauen!?!?


----------



## BigEasy4653 (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Aalfredo schrieb:


> Nach dieser Session habe ich auch erstmal etwas gegoogelt wie sich Marmorkarpfen so verhalten, und auch ähnliches gelesen. Aber wir haben die Fische definitv ganz normal gehakt. Wir konnten unseren Augen selbst kaum trauen!?!?


 

Jetzt kommt mein Einsatz !!! |supergri


Also zu Erklärung !!!


Marmorkarpfen auf Blinker und im Maul gehackt ist nicht unnormaler wie Spiegler auf Köfi, weil Marmorkarpfen so wie Silberkarpfen sich NUR zu 90% von Plankton ernähren wenn ein Happen der für sie leicht zu erlegen ist vorbei schwimmt nehmen die den auch. Dazu gehört nun auch ein Blinker der direkt vorm Maul vorbei blinkert:q 

Dann Marmor auf POPUP Marmorkarpfen ziehen teilweise mit kleinen Spielger und Suppi Schwärmen herum. Da wenn die Rüssler den Boden durchwühlen ein haufen getier und Plankton aufwühlen. Das nutzen die Marmorkarpfen einfach für sich als mahlzeit der Marmor schlürft dann soo im vorbeifiltern mal dein Popup mit ein oder denkt mein Gott was für ein riesen Plankton das lass ich mir jetzt schmecken!!! Das weis ich auch net das konnte uns unser Prof. auch net sagen aber irgendwie muss ob ausversehen oder mit absicht es geschehen.



Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung#h.



Gruß


Torsten


----------



## Aalfredo (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

BigEasy: Ich finde diese Erklärung wirklich gut. Es stimmt auf jeden Fall das Sie am gleichen Spot bissen wie auch die Spiegler die wir dort fingen, und auf die wir es eigentlich auch abgesehen hatten...


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi leute hab am letzten und diesem Wochenende mit meinem Kumpel Stephan zusammen insgesamt 9 Karpfen auf die Matte legen können. Die Fische wogen von 12lbs bis 32lbs was nun meine neue Bestmarke ist...Ein etwas auführlicher Bericht mit all den Bildern folgt nächste Tage da mein ****** Handy schon wieder im Sack ist!...
mfg und petri an alle Fänger, Christian.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Habt ihr keine deutsche Waage?
Oder hab ich schon wieder was verpasst und es ist jetzt modern in englischen Pfund zu wiegen??? |kopfkrat

Wenn ja würde das meinem letzten Fisch ja ganz neue Dimensionen verleihen! |rolleyes


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also die waage wiegt in KG und darunter stehen die pfund...ich dachte das wär so gemeint wenn von einem sagen wir mal 30pfünder ie rede ist das man das auf englische pfund bezieht...wenns nicht so ist lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren..

mfg chris


----------



## Luigi 01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> also die waage wiegt in KG und darunter stehen die pfund...ich dachte das wär so gemeint wenn von einem sagen wir mal 30pfünder ie rede ist das man das auf englische pfund bezieht...wenns nicht so ist lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren..
> 
> mfg chris


 

Glaube da hast du was missverstanden.


Pounds (englische Pfund). 1lb = 0,453592 kg.

Pfund  (Deutsche Pfund)  1 Pfd= 0,5 kg


----------



## NeuFlieger (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich grüße euch!
Bin zum ersten Mal hier in diesem Threat, obwohl ich schon länger auf Karpfen angle!
Naja ich find die Fotos ja teilweise ganz schön beeindruckend und Hoffe doch sehr, dass ich bal auch welche zu beiten hab! Frietag gehts wieder los.......


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Soweit ich weiß ziehe Marmorkarpfen immer mit Spiglern und Schuppis herrum bei uns am See(sehr klarer See) kann man das aus 5m entfernung sehen vom Boot aus!Spiegler vorran Marmor hinterher ich schätze das Marmorkarpfen einfach abstauber sind und den Schuppis das Fressen weg fressen!Doch denke ich das Marmorkarpfen trotzdem auch ganz bewusst Boilies fressen(sie einfach immer die einfachste Nahrung).

mfg Marvin


----------



## xxcruiserxx (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so hab heut ma wida mit nem kumpel ne session gemacht, leider hat sich kein karpfen blicken lassen, ich hab dieses mal nur eineen tag vorgefüttert, das amch ich auf jeden fall nich wider, ab jezz wird immer mindestens 2 tage gefüttert, das klappt einfach besser^^


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Aaaalso hier nun die Fotos zu den Fischen der letzten zwei Wochenenden....die gewichte waren 12lbs bis 32lbs dazu noch zwei schöne Forellen die zwischen den Ruten sprangen und direkt je beim ersten wurf an Land befördert wurden pro session eine, echt viel zu cool so ca. 50cm jeweils.

Viel Spaß, grüße Christian.


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

weiter gehts...


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und das letzte Bild...


----------



## Jan77 (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den diggen Rüsslern!!

Habt ja nichts anbrennen lassen, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Schildifreak (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:Wie befestigt man einen Anti-Tangle-Schlauch?Ich hab mir Inline Anfütterbleie bei Jürgen Becker gekauft und dazu Ready Antitangle Tubes(0,5mm Antitangle Schaluch mit kleiner Bleikugel am Ende).Nur weiß ich nicht wie man die befestigen soll.Das Ende des Bleis ist zu dick,als dass man den Schlauch darüber ziehen könnte,aber die Schnuröffnung ist auch zu klein um den Schlauch hinein zu stecken.Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!Vielen Dank schon mal ihm Voraus?

Mfg Schildifreak 

P.S. Wer mehr Infos zu den Produkten braucht schaut unter becker-fishing.tackle.de unter Rig & Co nach.


----------



## M4STERM4X (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hübsche karpfen, aber die schönen forellen sind natürlich auch mal ne interessante ablenkung:k


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

geile fische!!!!
weiter so...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Bilder jungs ich werde auch dem nächst wieder am Wasser sein  wen sie für den herbst  ihr wampe füllen müssen.

und hoffe mal das ich ein paar schwere fangen werde


----------



## Schildifreak (19. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?
Wäre echt supernett von euch!!!


----------



## tarpoon (20. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

du bist im karpfenfänge thread und wie der name schon sagt geht es hier um, na sag schon, komm trau dich... ,na klar "karpfenfänge"!!!!

danke schön


----------



## frummel (21. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich wünsche hier allen ein super dickes petri..
heut gehts los.. bis sonntag oder montag.. mein hot spot am mlk... und ich schwöre euch hier werden spätestens dienstag fotos gepinnt...


----------



## hummel. (21. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petri an alle!!!
fahre jetz gleich nach frankreich hoffe das  ich nen guten bericht schreiben kann

mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

denn mal viel glück


----------



## KaiAllround (22. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

War von gestern zu heute auch Angeln ergebniss: 4 Karpfen zwischen 16-22pf. Dank Marlinrs Wunderkugeln 

Fotos hoffe ich reinstellen zu können sofern sich mein Handy vom Flachköpfer ins Wasser erholt


----------



## AltBierAngler (22. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@kai allround, willkommen im club der handy-wassergymnastiker.... petri zu den Karpfen!!!

grüße Christian.


----------



## KaiAllround (22. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> @kai allround, willkommen im club der handy-wassergymnastiker.... petri zu den Karpfen!!!
> 
> grüße Christian.




Jo na ich habs im moment mit den Elektrischen Geräten#d#q


----------



## BigEasy4653 (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich auch mal wieder mit einigen Fangmeldungen der letzten Wochen melden !!!

Dann fang ich mal an mit einem 13 pfündigen Spiegler noch von August an. Gefangen auf heilbutpelet.

Dann habe ich einen für unsere Gewässer sehr seltenen Fang gemacht einen 14 pfündigen Wildkarpfen. Gefangen auf Heilbutpellet.

Auch relativ selten war der Krebs den ich an einem Fischboili hängen hatte. 



Gruß


Torsten


----------



## Le Vilain (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mahlzeit,

So ich bin auch von einer Nacht am See wieder da... 

Ergebnis.. 2 Spiegler von  7 Pfund
              1 Spiegler von 15 Pfund


----------



## Carpkiller07 (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
war auch wieder mit Krischan 1989 los,von Freitag bis heute morgen.

1.Spiegler 26 Pfund 
2.Spiegler 34 Pfund sein neuer PB
3.Spiegler 25 Pfund

Sind das nächste WE auch wieder da.Werde Berichten wie es war.


----------



## KaiAllround (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So hier habe ich drei Fotos von mein Kumpel sein Handy, meins muss ich erst mal einschicken|uhoh: 
Bild(6).jpgBild(8).jpgBild(9).jpg


----------



## Sugar (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

konnte heute auch wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage welcher Geschmack / Geruch ist  "Atlantic Salmon"  ??

mfg Marvin


----------



## JKR1982 (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

N' Abend, mein erster auf Selbsthak. Ich denke ich bin infiziert! 

(Sorry, Handybilder)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri!
Weiß einer was für ein Geruch/Geschmack   "Atlantic Salmon!" ist??

mfg Marvin


----------



## KaiAllround (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Petri!
> Weiß einer was für ein Geruch/Geschmack   "Atlantic Salmon!" ist??
> 
> mfg Marvin



www.google.de


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

^^ danke


----------



## BigEasy4653 (23. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,

will dann mal gleich noch nen Fangbericht von heute hinter her schieben !!!


heute ging es ab wie chilli mit pfeffer !!!!

Habe heut mein Jahresbest gefangenen 

Schuppi 25 Pfund auf Heilbutpellet Bild 1

Dann habe ich noch einige andere Karpfen gefangen !

Spiegler mit 22 Pfund auf Heilbutpellet Bild 3 

Schuppi mit 20 Pfund auf Heilbutpellet Bild 2

Spiegler mit 15 Pfund auf Maiskatte keine Bild

Spiegel mit 11 Pfund auf DAM Carpraider PopUp kein Bild

Spiegler mit 10 Pund auf Heilbutpellt kein Bild

Schuppi mit 8 Pfund auf DAM Carpraider PopUp kein Bild

und noch 5 Karpfen mit 3 - 6 Pfund davon auf DAM Carpraider PopUp 3 und 2 Heilbutpellet

von meinen Kumpels wurden änhliche Fische gelandet !!!

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## ShogunZ (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen....


----------



## bounceya (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fisch


----------



## Jan77 (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So sah es bei mir die letzte Zeit aus, mehr als Ruhig


----------



## bennie (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

jan hast du die beiden buzzerbars vertauscht, sieht ganz so aus als würden deine ruten an den spitzen zusammenlaufen


----------



## M4STERM4X (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> jan hast du die beiden buzzerbars vertauscht, sieht ganz so aus als würden deine ruten an den spitzen zusammenlaufen



das müsste an der fotoperspektive liegen...


----------



## bounceya (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das liegt am Fluchtpunkt.... Alles was weiter weg ist, ist kleiner und dadurch auch näher aneinander .-D


----------



## MrTom (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> jan hast du die beiden buzzerbars vertauscht, sieht ganz so aus als würden deine ruten an den spitzen zusammenlaufen


Macht bei drei Ruten manchmal Sinn. Wenn die eine Bar sehr schmal ist würde ich sie auch nach vorne nehmen, sonst bekommen sich drei dicke Rollen hinten mächtig ins Gehege.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



MrTom schrieb:


> Macht bei drei Ruten manchmal Sinn. Wenn die eine Bar sehr schmal ist würde ich sie auch nach vorne nehmen, sonst bekommen sich drei dicke Rollen hinten mächtig ins Gehege.
> mfg Thomas



#hGenau so isses
Nix mit perspektivischen Verzerrungen oder vertauschten Buzzerbars. Aber trotzdem Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## bennie (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Jan77 schrieb:


> #hGenau so isses
> Nix mit perspektivischen Verzerrungen oder vertauschten Buzzerbars. Aber trotzdem Danke für Eure Hilfe.



rat mal wer letzten im stuhl den anblick seines rodpod komisch fand


----------



## Jan77 (26. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



bennie schrieb:


> rat mal wer letzten im stuhl den anblick seines rodpod komisch fand



Keine Ahnung|kopfkrat...........der Bennie vielleicht:m


----------



## Trieb (27. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

so wollt auch mal meinen kleinen fisch posten. war ein kleiner 57 schuppi von 6 pfund, gebissen auf mais um 10.30 aber schon am montag. hat die richtige grösse zum essen .

mfg Trieb


----------



## Fischer-15 (28. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ok ich bin zwar erst seit heute auf dieser seite aber ich muss sagen ich finde sie geil und jetzt mal an alle ein dickes petri! 
Mein fisch letztes WE war ein Schuppi mit 15,6 Kilo!:vik: ich hatte meine digi cam dabei und wolte fotografieren aber es kam wie es kommen musste die batterie war leer|gr::c:c aber die waage sagte 15.6 kilo das glaubt ihr mir vieleicht nicht aber es stimmt bin ab morgen wieder am teich! und noch mal ein petri


----------



## hummel. (28. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

huhu,
komme gerad aus frankreich zurück haben 2 tage geangelt die fsiche haben leider nur nachts gebissen und konnten von 4 fischen leider nur einen 18pfünder landen!
(weitere bilder folgen kamere ist leider nach1. bild alle gegangen :=)


----------



## _Carphunter_ (28. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin Leudis!
War wieder für 2 Nächte los konnte meinen ersten Schuppi von 27,8 Pfund landen, einen 26.2 Pfund Spiegler konnte ich auch noch überlisten.

Gruß
    Passy


----------



## tarpoon (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

und jetzt wieder zum schönsten thema der welt:vik:
ich war von donnerstag bis heut am wasser und was soll ich sagen, absolutes scheißwetter drei nächte lang. aber den fischen hat es gefallen. insgesamt hatte ich 10 stück wobei ich noch drei aussteiger erleiden musste. die größten bissen alle auf "the source" von DB. bis auf zwei, bissen alle nachts ab 0.30uhr.
hier die schönsten bilder:
Anhang anzeigen 68789
Anhang anzeigen 68790


----------



## tarpoon (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier noch zwei...
Anhang anzeigen 68803


Anhang anzeigen 68804


----------



## hummel. (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

petriiiiii


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Sauber jungs leider bin ich in letzter zeit nicht zum fischen gekomen aber mein Kumpel war heute am see und sagte das sehr viele grosse auf meinem spot springen


----------



## Humphfry (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an die Fänger.

@Tarpoon:Fischt du die alten Daiwa Regal Rollen oder hab ich mich da verkuckt?Hatte sie jetzt 6Jahre und ham mich nie im Stich gelassen:vikoch jetzt hab ich 2 LCs


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Humphfry@ ich würde mal sagen das sind shimano rollen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. September 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

:vik:





M4STERM4X schrieb:


> muahahaaa...pette du bist echt der schärfste:q:q! ich hoffe, dass du wegen dieser "lächerlichkeit[en]" nicht "abwanderst"!
> es wäre ein schwerer verlust für das anglerboard....
> 
> petri an die glücklichen fänger und viel erfolg an die, die in der nächsten zeit ausrücken...:vik:


:vik:#6


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi leutz,

hatte von samstag bis montag nur 2 Runs. einmal 16,5 und einmal 20pfd. mein Kumpel blieb blank diesmal. Vll. lags am Wetter, vllt. is mal ein neuer Boilie-Geschmack fällig, wer weiß...Werd demnächst mal was fischiges probieren. Aber wie man an den trööts sieht scheinen die carps im moment eh relativ launisch zu sein.

gruß Christian.


----------



## Lucky1984 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Dann will ich mich auch mal wieder dazu gesellen =), kam in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr dazu hier rein zuschauen und fotos zu posten. (zuviel arbeit ansonsten nur am gewässer). Die Karpfen ließen sich nach wievor öffters mal sehen, leider nicht mehr so oft wie an den wärmeren Tagen/Nächten. Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Boilies so langsam wechseln. Hier mal ein Foto vom letzten WE zwar nicht groß aber Fisch ist Fisch =)


----------



## 48pfünder (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

zwar nicht groß aber Fisch ist Fisch =)



#6 so ist es.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So, ich war auch mal wieder los... die Fische wollten zwar nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, aber 2 ordentliche Burschen konnt ich dennoch zum Landgang überreden: Satter Durschchnitt von 34 Pfund! 

Aber in erster Linie hatte ich mich ja auf den Frühnebel gefreut. So fett war er nicht, und leider auch knapp eine Stunde nach Tagesanbruch verschwunden - aber schön war´s trotzdem. Und selbstverständlich war auch die Videokamera wieder dabei, ich glaube es sind wieder sehr gute Aufnahmen dabei rumgekommen. Das wird ne feine DVD werden... #6


----------



## frummel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

habs gestern auf heut auch nochmal am hotspot meiner kindertage probiert...blank... damit is der spot für dies jahr gestrichen...hab diverse geschmäcker gecheckt....fischig..fleischig..fruchtig..stinking... und und.. mit fütteraction 1 woche vorher... und und und und. in den letzten wochen 6 nächte ..nix..kolege auch noch 5 nächte dort..nix.... nun denn.. hab mir heut schon nen neuen spot ausgeschaut..dieser wird die nächsten tage eingehend beobachtet und dann in den kommenden wochen gefischt...


----------



## Aulanocara (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ging mir die letzten 4 Nächte auch so


----------



## hummel. (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

super aufnahmen paddy


----------



## cipro2003 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo zusammen 
ich war auch mal wieder draußen und konnte nach einer zu ruhigen Nacht heut morgen um 7Uhr einen schönen zweifarbigen Spiegler von 14Kilo auf die Matte bitten!An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an Steffen90,der anschließend noch ein paar gute Fotos machte!#6
Gruß Frank


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo !!

Endlich habe ich auch mal was zu berichten . konnte eine schöne serie landen Fische von 16-32 pf .

MFG


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

super Foolish Farmer geile Fische!!!

Fettes pertri auch an all die andern!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So bin auch wieder  vom fischen zurück konnte von freitag bis heute vier fische fangen leider  hab ich nur von einem das bild und das auch nur vom handy da die cam daheim lag #q#q 

bis jetzt der rest folgt.

@petri an alle


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schönen Karpfen haste da

Petri


----------



## Fischer1991 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Joa ned schlecht, gibts denn so keine mehr mit aktuellen Karpfenfänge??? *gg*


----------



## icecream (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war letztes we angeln.. hab mit einem poppi ca 30cm auftreiben lassen und einen schönen Spiegler gefangen 86cm und 23Pfd.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Fischer1991@ aktuel vom samstag das bild


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Fisch!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri


----------



## eddyguru (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Leute,

war die letzten drei Nächte am Vereinssee.Konnte 12 Fische landen und leider gingen mir 8 verloren.#qGrößter Fisch war 27pfd.Der Rest war zwischen 13-19pfd.Zum größten Teil alle Fische auf liegende Murmeln.
Die Blätter fallen und die Fische merken durch die kalten Nächte,dass es Zeit wird Speck anzulegen.Bei uns in Düsseldorf läuft es im Moment richtig gut.

Dickes Petri an die anderen Fänger!!!!!:vik:

gruß Eddy


----------



## tarpoon (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ein fettes schweinchen|supergri


----------



## M4STERM4X (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Konnte 12 Fische landen und leider gingen mir 8 verloren.#q



dickes petri#6#6#6! 

hast du so viele hindernisse im wasser oder wieso hast du so viele fische verloren? 

mfg max:vik:


----------



## eddyguru (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> dickes petri#6#6#6!
> 
> hast du so viele hindernisse im wasser oder wieso hast du so viele fische verloren?
> 
> mfg max:vik:


 
hi max,

nein keine Hindernisse.Das erste mal mit den neuen 3lbs Ruten gefischt.Wohl einfach zu hart gedrillt.Gleichen Vorfächer wie immer gefischt.Ich denke es lag an den Ruten.

gruß eddy


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@ eddyguru,
wirklich eine wunderschöne fette carpbombe!petri allen Fängern!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Auch von meiner Seite allen Fängern petri!

Very schöne Fische


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Es freut einen ja (fast), dass hier so zahlreich gratuliert wird.
Aber irgendwie fände ich es wohl passender von Fängen zu lesen - und nicht jeden Tag 7 Posts (meist von den gleichen Boardies) wie "Petri" oder "Tolle Fische"...  

Wenn ihr euch schon auf nur 1x pro Woche beschränken könntet, würde das hier viiiel übersichtlicher und man müsste nicht immer erst x-mal scrollen um die tatsächlichen Fänge zu sehen! |rolleyes
Also büdde... thx.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es freut einen ja (fast), dass hier so zahlreich gratuliert wird.
> Aber irgendwie fände ich es wohl passender von Fängen zu lesen - und nicht jeden Tag 7 Posts (meist von den gleichen Boardies) wie "Petri" oder "Tolle Fische"...
> 
> Wenn ihr euch schon auf nur 1x pro Woche beschränken könntet, würde das hier viiiel übersichtlicher und man müsste nicht immer erst x-mal scrollen um die tatsächlichen Fänge zu sehen! |rolleyes
> Also büdde... thx.



genau die gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch schon!!!
niemand hat wirklich was davon, wenn ihr bei jedem geposteten fang gratuliert!!:g:g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

achtet nicht auf den gesicht ausdruck da ich am freitag noch ein zimlich entzündetets auge hatte seh ich leicht fertig aus (schlaf lose nacht)


----------



## Case (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gewaltig.

Petri zu dem Fang.

Case


----------



## Luigi 01 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Toller Fisch.#6

Aber schade das die Bilder nicht etwas größer sind!


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

da muss wohl nochmal jemand in die Muckibude...super Fisch, ganz dickes Petri!!!!

mfg chris


----------



## bennie (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich brauch das et ich arbeite 9 stunden auf dem bau:q,  die wahre grösse des fisches sieht mann ja


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wie schwer war er den?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

20kg  und ich hoffe das es keine  negativen komentare gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bitte auch hier zukünftig beachten, dass nicht so viel OffTopic gepostet wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391

Die Mods sind alle angehalten, in ihren jeweilige nForen da zukünftig stärker drauf zu achten und notfalls entsprechende OT - Beiträge zu verschieben.


----------



## Erdwurm (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

war am we los! hatte drei laeufe in 40std!

2 haben sich in den mooreichen am grund verfangen obwohl boot dabei war und einen 17er konnt ich landen! naja war trotzdem wiede rirgendwie lustig nur schon depri wenn man 2 so schoene laeufe hat und beide innerhlab von 2 stunden aussteigen


----------



## rabenloh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

konnte bei meinem letzten karpfen ansitz auch 3 karpfen überlisten (der grösste hatte 12 pfund).nichst besonderes ,aber bei der kälte abends wurde einem da richtig warm ums herz.
petri an alle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@alle  petri die heise beis zeit kommt erst noch|supergri


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hier noch die photos von letztens...

hab ca.15 Barsche in der Größe mit ner 3meter Stippe gefangen.

mfg chris


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fänge AltBierAngler

mfg Marvin


----------



## Pette (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Gratulation an euch für die schönen Fische!

Und schönen Gruß an FoolishFarmer  !


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Um diesen Thread für alle übersichtlicher zu halten bitten wir darum, hier nur Fangmeldungen zu posten. Glückwünsche dazu sind ebenfalls ok, können aber statt dessen gerne auch per PN an den jeweiligen Fänger gerichtet werden. 


Danke sehr
Ralf


----------



## Jan77 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moinsen,

ich komme gerade vom Vereinssee und konnte neben einem imaginären PB 40pdf. Rüssler noch einen schönen Spiegler von ca. 12Pfd. fangen. Leider stiegen mir drei weitere aus.
Aber bei dem super Wetter :k spielte das eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Sugar (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,

eine wunderschöne Zeichnung der 40 +


----------



## Carphunter' (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> einem imaginären PB 40pdf. Rüssler


guuute idee#6
petri an alle fänger.
ich fahre morgen auch für eine woche ans wasser.
foto´s +bericht werden hoffentlich folgen^^


----------



## Macks Zander (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Grüßt euch

ich hab mich letzte Woche auch mal wieder an den Karpfen versucht.

Mit einem Freund habe ich an der Lahn in Limburg einen recht viel versprechenden Platz nur einen Tag mit Frolic  angefüttert  und in der darauffolgenden Nacht dort gefischt.
Neben vielen Beifängen konnten wir nachts gegen 2 Uhr diesen schönen Schuppi Haken :m.




Leider nicht gewogen und nicht gemessen. Und er schwimmt natürlich wieder!

MfG,
Max


----------



## Fischergangster11 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes Petri Heil werde es heute auch mal wieder probireb ab was geht habe 2 tag mit Mais-Frolic-Boilie mix gefütter mal sehen was heute sooo geht !!^^ werde dann berichten


----------



## zander1203 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo!!!!
War jetzt auch nach langer zeit mal wieder auf karpfen angeln und konnte mehrere karpfen landen.Hatte einen tag vorgefüttert mit boilies und gefangen habe ich sie auch auf boilie. 
nun mal die bilder

mfg marcel


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne schuppis 

fettes Petri


----------



## Kaljan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den pracht schuppis !!#6


P.S: Wie viel gramm sind ca. 2/1 lbs, ich dachte so an 60-70g., aber ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Luigi 01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

*Habe meine Herbst Saison 2007 letztes Wochenende gestartet!*

*http://img526.*ih.us/img526/1419/bild016dm9.jpg*
*18kg*
Nachdem es etwas schleppend anlief, haben sich doch zwei große Spiegler zum Fototermin auf die Matte getraut.:q

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3679/bild054zr2.jpg
*14kg*
Zum erstmal mal habe ich meine neuen weißen selbstgedrehten ummantelten Murmeln gefischt, was den beiden auch gut schmeckte. Was man auf dem Bild sehr schön sieht ist wie die Ummantlung super arbeitet und sich sehr schön auswäscht und kleinste Partikel durchs Wasser trägt.
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2452/bild062vk1.jpg

Und noch eins, wegen der Herbstimpressionen #h
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3558/bild037di4.jpg


----------



## Ronen (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wahnsinns Fische Luigi #6!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

super luigi!
fettes petri aus wien!!!
lg rob


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische , mein Glückwunsch und Neid ist dir gewiss.Ein wirklich schöner Anblick!!
Verrat uns doch mal bitte die Rezeptur deiner selbstgedrehten Murmeln.Die Ummantelung.................einfach perfekt!


----------



## tarpoon (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

dickes petri auch von mir
deine boilies sehen wirklich geil aus...haben mein interresse geweckt. schick mir mal bitte ne PN wegen der zusammensetzung.

Gruß heiko


----------



## Winne (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

...habe euch noch einen Beitrag aus unserem Vereinsgewässer :m Gruß Winne


----------



## Carpkiller07 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von vor ein paar Wochen.

1.Spiegler 22 Pfund
2.Spiegler 35 Pfund PB

Außerdem hat Krischan1989 noch einen Schuppi von 10 und einen Spiegler von 24 Pfund gefangen.Von den habe ich aber leider noch keine Bilder.

Gruß:
Rene´


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Nice Fische die ihr da habt jetzt möchte ich am WE mal ne Session sarten mal gucken obs was wirds hoffen wirs mal


----------



## Carphunter' (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schöne fische. un schön fett. petri an alle fänger#6|wavey:#6
war auch ne woche unterweg´s hab auch gefangen. 1. is aber kamere baden gegangen, un wollt nich mehr aus wasser:c
un 2. gab es soooo miiiiese sachen die man nich kurz beschreiben kann. einfach nur durch die dummheit anderer meschen|krach::e|splat:|motz:. währe aber off-topic


----------



## Marc 24 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ich habe auch mal wieder eine 1 nächtige Session gestartet Ich habe dabei 2 Karpfen von 28 und 31 Pfund gefangen. Der Schuppenkarpfen war ein richtiger Kämpfer und konnte "erst" nach ca. 30 min gelandet werden. Aber ohne meinen Kollegen Dennis hätte ich die beiden Fischen nicht landen können. Er hat ganze Dienste geleistet  Hier die beiden:
1. Spiegler 28 Pfd. 
2. Schuppi 31 Pfd (neuer PB  )


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schönes Ergebnis für nur eine Nacht.Das hatte ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr. Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## toxpack (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

hi leute,


hab euch hier auch mal ein paar fische von 07 angehängt...


thight lines rainer


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Jaja so macht das Kechsern doch spaß=)

lg Dennis


----------



## zander1203 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo!!!!
Konnte auch noch mal ein paar karpfen auf die matte legen.
Am Sonntag Abend war ich für ein paar stunden und konnte 2 landen beide auf boilie. 
Und dann war ich heute morgen noch mal nach der nachtschicht und konnte noch mal 3 stück landen und die haben auch auf Boilie gebissen. Und hatte noch 2 fehlbisse. 


mfg marcel


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

schnöne schuppis! petri!

ich war von Montag bis heute los!

konnte leider nur 4 Brassen fangen und keine Karpfen!


----------



## zander1203 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

noch mal 2 karpfen von mir hatte 2 tage vorgefüttert mit boilies und gefangen habe ich sie auch auf Boilie. War on 9:30 bis 11:00 also ein sehr lurzer einsatz wolltew nur mal kurz vor der arbeit gehen und hat ja schön geklappt. 


mfg marcel


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Das ist doch ein sehr gutes Ergebnis für nur 1 1/2 Stunden! Hätte ich auch mal gerne, in einer solch kurzen Zeit. mfg Marc


----------



## Dave77 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hab dieses Jahr in Tschechien 56 Karpfen in 1 Woche gefangen...ham gebissen wie forellen...leider kein Bild der Größte hatte 80 cm...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Dave77 schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahr in Tschechien 56 Karpfen in 1 Woche gefangen...ham gebissen wie forellen...leider kein Bild der Größte hatte 80 cm...


 
War das son Karpfenpuff???
muss schon gut gewesen sein...haste die auch gewogen??


----------



## Der Goonch (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

moin ,

wollte zum 26. auf den 27.10  noch meinen fang nachreichen.


----------



## Pike Pirates (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

NIcht schlecht!!!
Da haste aber 2 echt schöne brocken bekommen was#6
Was haben die gewogen??


----------



## SteffenG (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute war auch wieder mal draußen für 3 Tage genau wie die letzten 3 Wochenende aber diesmal blieb ich kein schneider !
Ich hatte gleich nach der ersten Nacht morgens um ca. 9 Uhr ein Biß das ergebnis des recht merkwürdigen Fallbiss (hab schon an ne Brasse gedacht ) lag nach 10 min nen Schuppi im Kescher von 17 Pfd. auch wenn er nicht groß ist hab ich mcih richtig gefreut da ich wie schon oben gesagt seit 3 Wochenenden Fischlos war dann freut man sich auchmal über nen kleinen und vom gesamt ergebnis von allen Karpfenanglern die am see waren kann cih auch zufrieden es waren an dem wochenende mind 20 Karpfen angler da über mehrere Tage und es wurden insgesamt nur 10 Fische gefangen zur Zeit läuft es einfach nicht bei uns !

Naja ein bischen Zeit hab ich ja noch ich denke ich werde bis 6. Dezember raus gehen und dann erst wieder ab Februar März !!
Wünsch euch noch viel erfolg und immer dran denken zuhause fängt man keine Fische immer schön Angeln gehen !


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri zu den Dicken Spieglern!!!
War am WE auch los für einen tag,habe leider einen Ca.24 Pfund Spiegler vorm Kescher verloren.|rolleyes


----------



## Der Goonch (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

danke 

@kenet:beide waren etwas ueber 30 pfund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Der Goonch schrieb:


> moin ,
> 
> wollte zum 26. auf den 27.10 noch meinen fang nachreichen.


 

schöne Schweinchen, Petri !


----------



## angler olli 82 (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

2 schöne karpfen von diesem jahr


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

olli,
schöne Fische!
Wie schwer waren die beiden.
Ich schätze einfach mal,mal gucken wie ich liege 

1 Bild  22pfd.
2 Bild 24pfd.


----------



## angler olli 82 (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ja beim ersten hast du recht gehabt aber der zweite war noch zwei pfund schwerer


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Super Fische !

mfg Marvin


----------



## Mr. Boilie (7. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Konnte letztes WE auch noch 3 Schuppis fangen.


----------



## tarpoon (7. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich war von gestern zu heute auch nochmal draußen und habe die erste nacht dieses jahr geblankt. für mich ist die saison jetzt vorbei...


----------



## Carpkiller07 (8. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bin auch seit zwei tagen am füttern und will Samstag und Sonntag auch noch ein bisschen los.Denke mal werde danach noch ein paar mal los und dann ist auch schluss.Werde mal berichten was so ging.

Gruß:
Rene´


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So hab bei mir noch 3 Pics reingestellt ging gestern irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöne Fische mr.boilie!!!!!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo,
Konnte gestern einen schönen Schuppi von 25 Pfund landen.Habe danach sofort eingepackt,weil ein heftiges Hagelschauer alles unter eis setzte.


Gruß und Petri an die andern Fänger:
Rene´


----------



## Krischan 1989 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Rene´ bzw Carpkiller07.

Petri zu dem Fang. Da hast du mich bei den Schuppis ja mal wieder um ein Pfund überboten. Ich hoffe, dass wir im nächsten Jahr mal wieder ein paar Rüssler auf die Abhakmatte legen können. 
Bis denn mal.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

So ich war auch mal wieder am Wasser  ergebnis von 4 Tagen 
ist ein Spiegler.

Leider wollte er nicht Fotografiert werden,  und ihn 10stunden oder mehr einsacken das mache ich nicht egal wie schwer er auch ist.

Dafür gabs dan ausreichend Glühwein.


----------



## Stefan 1988 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

nabend zusammen ,

ich war letzte Woche für 3 Nächte raus und hab 5 Fische gefangen.
17 -44 Pfund ,war  echt überrascht hatte mir für dieses jahr 40 pfund als ziel gesetzt ,dass das noch klappt hätte ich jedoch nicht gedacht . Merkwürdig war nur ,das der größte Fisch bekannt war .Er wurde von einem Kollegen im Mai mit 38 gefangen .Mal ne Frage nebenbei wie legt ein Karpfen 6 Pfund in 6 Monaten zu ich kann mir das alles nicht erklären ich hab auch einen Kumpel angerufen der mit seiner wWaage runterkam und  sie zeigte exackt das selbe an .hatte ihr solche erfahrungen auch schon gemacht ?
hier nun ein  Paar bilder 41 und 44 pfund ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Die Diskussion über Gewichtsschwankungen hab ich mal in einen eigenen Thread gepackt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113775

Ralf


----------



## SteffenG (18. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hey Leute  bin wieder da von meinen 4 tägigen trip hatte insgesamt nur 2 runs und konnte nur einen verwandeln naja war ganz zufriedem mit dem Fisch von 32 Pfd. 
Was ging bei euch noch ??


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

der is doch ganz gut! dickes petri


----------



## carphunter-sobota (18. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Czecz! 

Habe ja lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut.
Sind ja wieder schöne Prachtstücke dabei
Petri an die FÄnger


----------



## karpfenmick (24. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hatte heute noch mal das Glück einen 13 Pfünder zu fangen- Klamotten waren schon alle gepackt da hat er sich noch schnell einen Wurm Mais Kombi reingezogen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



karpfenmick schrieb:


> Hatte heute noch mal das Glück einen 13 Pfünder zu fangen- Klamotten waren schon alle gepackt da hat er sich noch schnell einen Wurm Mais Kombi reingezogen.
> 
> Gruß Micha



 Schöner Carp. Das hatte ich noch nicht das ein Karpfen bei mir so dick war wie der.Meine sind immer Lang aber schlank.  Petri.  mfg Marvin


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Aus gegebenem Anlass nochmal zur Auffrischungen.

In diesem Thread sollen nur Fänge gepostet werden. Logischerweise sind auch entsprechende Glückwünsche bzw. Anerkennung erwünscht, nicht jedoch weiterführende Diskussionen. Dafür macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf.

Ich hab heut schon einiges verschieben müssen und habe wirklich weder  Lust mich rechtfertigen zu müssen, warum ich dies und das verschoben habe, noch - wenn ich das nicht verschiebe - von anderen vorgehalten bekomme, dass ich es unterlasse. 

Die Regeln sind klar, bitte haltet Euch daran.

Danke
Ralf


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Glückwunsch und dickes Petri zu deinem 44er


----------



## eddyguru (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin,

die letzten drei Tage mit nem Kumpel fischen gewesen.Zusammen konnten wir 7 Fische bis 12pfd fangen.Und in der ersten Nacht konnte ein schöner 20pfd Schuppi meiner Red Spice Fisch Murmel nicht wiederstehen.Für unseren See,ein guter Fisch.Gefangen haben wir von 8-18 Meter Tiefe.
Foto ist leider nicht ganz gelungen!

Allen ein guten Rutsch und dickes Petri für 2008!!!!!!

gruß Eddy


----------



## Luigi 01 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Eddy,

das ist doch ein wirklich schöner Jahresabschluß und auch ein wirklich schöner Schuppi!#h


:m_ *KLasse!*_


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

joo, petri zum jahreswechsel schuppi 
war heute auch los, allerdings auf der ostsee als "plattenpapzt"

grüße und guten rutsch an alle 

Mirco


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

wie krieg ich heir ein foto rein?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@julian

Fotos kannst Du einstellen, indem Du auf Antworten klickst und dann runterscrollst bis " Anhänge verwalten " . Von da kannst Du Bilder von Deiner Festplatte hochladen.

Aber bitte nur, wenn´s noch ein Nachtrag zu 2007 ist. Sonst nutze bitte den 2008er Thread.

Ralf


----------



## Angelfan1984 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Wenn mein Link funktioniert müßtet ihr jetzt das gleiche Bild wie in meinem Profil sehen, und stört euch nicht an dem Datum....weiß bis heute nicht warum da 2003 steht, #d gefangen hab ich den im August 2007!

Dieser kleine Rüssler ist mir in einem See bei Koblens ins Netz gegengen und stellt meinen Größten Fang dar :vik: (..bis jetzt). Er brachte 40 Pfund auf die Waage und hatte 95cm Länge...ein Prachtstück #6
Gebissen hat er um kurz nach Zehn in der Früh auf einen Boilie ( Scopex"Nuß" )......durch diesen Fang brach ich meinen alten Rekord, das war 2006 ein Marmorkarpfen von 108cm und 30 Pfund (Bild reiche ich euch bald nach,muß es nur von meinem Handy runter auf den Rechner bekommen)!
Hoffe 2008 wird genauso erfolgreich,ein kräftiges "Petri Heil"-@all Gruß Angelfan1984
Ps. Magdeburger sind die Größten


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Mh, das Bildchen ist vielleicht n'bisle klein?
trotzdem Petri


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @julian
> 
> Fotos kannst Du einstellen, indem Du auf Antworten klickst und dann runterscrollst bis " Anhänge verwalten " . Von da kannst Du Bilder von Deiner Festplatte hochladen.
> 
> ...


 
DANKE 
hab ich gefunden und auch hochgeldaden, doch ein Problem hab ich immer noch;+
Wie krieg ich denn jetzt das hochgeladene Bild in meine Nachricht??
Keine Sorge, das bild ist noch von 2007. Also ich hätt das Bild hier schon gerne drin. 
Aber es geht mir auch darum, dass ich überhaupt weiß wie ich Bilder hochladen kann.
Danke schon im voraus.
mfg Julian


----------



## Pförtnex (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi! petrie hlei ertsma für die gutn fänge

kann einer von euch jungs ein gewässer in sachsen empfehlen wo man mit dav schein angeln darf würde gern ne woche wegfahren mit meien kumpels .   dann noch viel spaß dieses jahr un guten erfolg
#h


----------

